# Platform Pedal Shootout, the best flat is...



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Platform Pedal Shootout!

2018 Update for best pedal:*


high range: *Gamut Podium* for class, weight, height, uniqueness, aesthetics, performance, size, desirability with roots in the SF Bay Area Point One Racing small CNC operation, 3rd generation design lineage
low range: *Lixada **Y2259B* for value, comparable to any VP/HT/Wellgo ultra-thin-light-wide pedal, and an unbeatable value $24-29 shipped to your door from multiple online sources










As a single speed rider, I prefer the simplicity and get on and ride how you come approach. The general rule when it comes to pedals is, if you cant ride with flip flops or jack purcells, your bike is a failure.

Figured I could pop this in any category like singlespeed or 29er but downhill freeride riders are the most renown for rocking platform pedals in even the most intense, dangerous gravity induced situations successfully.

While weight is often shaved and marketed in connection points on the bike (saddle, handlebar, pedals), these are the most important to me to feel solid to the rider. Saving weight elsewhere is a better move 'cause the solid feel equals confidence.

*I reviewed four foundational pedals. While all superb pedals, I found the winner of these four - the Sunline V-One platform pedal.*

:eekster:

*Atomlab Trailking*: an innovative design that has been copied by everyone, the 17mm thin crowd got its inspiration from this pedal. Sweet looks, my favorite in the looks department, CNC machined minimal with a fantastic shape and really looks tits mounted to a single speed and is thinnest body of the lot. Due to DU bushings (which are the least desirable), it develops play quite easily, so have a stash of DU bushings for replacements and the problem is solved. Atomlab is good about providing these replacements and they're fast, simple to replace with an allen key. The performance is least of the lot due to pin placement, flat body, and DU bushings - my foot has slipped jumping off street curbs! Studs did rip a number of holes and lines into my shins causing permanent scarring and for the lackluster amount of grip they provide, wasn't worth it. The newer Pimp and Pimplite mag pedals have resolved the DU bushing issue with sealed bearings while staying with a similar shape. *540g* pair, $100

*Easton Flatboy*: a design that is over ten years old! Classic, beefy, concave and grippy. Comes in only ano black, matches your Easton cockpit. A bit boring as the design hasn't changed for decade - meaning the pedal works well! *572g* pair, $75

*Syncros Mental Stainless Steel*: the rawest of the bunch, made of stainless steel versus aluminum like the others. Also like the fact that you dont see rebrands of this pedal 'cause they're so ugly, no one is going to copy them. Random non-bike people will ask you about the pedals. A whopping weight penalty, almost double that of the other pedals, but it's easily justified as these just are the last to break from any ravishing hit or scrape. I treat them badly and they look identical to new. I really like the way these spin and the heaviness works by providing a solid connection to the bike. Lifetime warranty on the bodies to prove it! *800g* pair, $80

*Sunline V-One*: Solved the problems of the Atomlab Trailkings by using loaded sealed bearings, concave body, and added the machined pyramids from the Brooklyn Machine Works Veggie Burgers and notorious Shin Burger pedals. When the stud screws are installed on top of the pyramids, your foot is not slipping, at all. Best grip of the lot. Anodized gunmetal blue titanium to match the Sunline V-One cockpit. Also very close to the Hope Tech X2 Pro Mini carbon fiber edition anodization. *580g* pair, $120

MTBR reviews 5 stars for the V-One's: https://content.mtbr.com/cat/drivetrain/pedal/sunline/v-one/PRD_416992_135crx.aspx



_This shootout comparison test is missing some serious talent, help me fill that in, MTBR members!_










Shimano DX, Straitline, Burgtec Penthouse, Odyssey Trailmix, DMR V12, NYC Freeride Glory Hole...










*Brooklyn Machine Works (CNC) Veggie Burger*: Brooklyn Machine Works Veggie Burgers Pedal user reviews : 5 out of 5 - 26 reviews - mtbr.com

*Canfield Brothers Crampon:* Canfield Crampons 6 month review = they are solid- Mtbr.com

*Point One Racing Podium:* Point One Racing Podium Pedals short review- Mtbr.com










Answer Rove FR, Nukeproof Proton, Deity Decoy and the lot of re-branded HT Components (Taiwan) pedals. Hey, if you can get the HT originals for fifty bones with titanium spindles at under 300g, who's to say?... 










:madmax:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

The Atomlab Trailkings aren't flat, they are concave. I agree with the lack of traction possibility...which is why I sold them NIB for the Atomlab Aircorp that has more pins, and the same profile/concave body.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Until you get the straitline pedals into this review, sorry, no good

Nah seriously, include the strait's, IMO best flat pedal you can get, also for bang for you buck, cant go past Kona Wah Wah's


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

NickM2R: bring it on! Where's the review at for the Straitlines?

And with the Kona Wah Wah's, they're generic, nothing against Kona, I saw Kona pedals bite Atomlabs design, see above picture of the HT pedals, they make the Kona's, the Deity, the Nukeproof, the NC-17, the...you name it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

theres a bunch of good pedals missing but good review so far.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

The 420's on my SXT that were only $59 bux:rockon:


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

pedals are one of those things that, in my opinion, there are so many GOOD choices, and everyone has their personal preference, that its almost impossible to get a unbiased straight review.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't ever liked any of the atomlabs i have owned.

The aircorps blew up on the trail. The pedal and bushing went flying into the bushes. We had to try to zip tie the pedal to the axle which was still left in the crank arm.

The trailkings lack pins and they get a lot of play in them. They are also pretty heavy

my favorites

Canfield crampons - here is my review of them http://mtbgeartech.com/blog/canfield-crampon-pedals-review

Corsair - but who knows if they will still make them since atomlab bought them out. im not sure if they actually ever were released. I just happened to know a guy who knew a guy.....

Deity decoys - best pedals for the money, lightish and good traction.

would love to try

twenty6 prerunners
point1 podiums


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Throw the wellgo MG-1s in there

375 grams,

Super bite,

1 season per set ( i ride a ton), @ 40 a pair, they are replaceable (like any pedal)

Best light weight pedal of the entire market, I have years with the model ask anyone!


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

So far I like my atomlab pimplites. Large smooth and light. Straightlines are slightly overpriced in my opinon but super durable and easy to work on. I've taken apart a couple of sets, cleaned them and thrown on some lube, going good as new. 
I will say though, come may, I'm getting a set of diety's. Decoy 2.0 and the LT will both be coming out.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

I am all about Canfield Crampons...Pedals are beyond amazing...very thin and 18 pins, better then clipless!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

3. Shimano DX (long pins)
2. Straitlines
1. Point1


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

kona wah wah... $80.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

Shimano DX combo of long and short pins, expensive but very strong / durable.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Nm2345


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

I have used a few pedals and ride some very knarly rockgardens and pedals take 
a beating. So far none beat the Straitline pedals.

Pedals used are
Straitline...great grip and very durable, can't ask for more

50/50xx....so far the worst made pedal i have used...lasted 1 day
and once fixed lasted 3 days...gave them to my 10 year old to use

Kona Jackshit.....Not bad for a cheaper pedal. They slipped a bit but lasted.

BMW Shinburgers....Grippy as long as it wasn't muddy out...but very heavy


Cheers
Big T


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

pointoneracing.com/podium 
i used to buy mg1's every like 6 months because they were so cheap, but after finally breaking down and buying the point1's i can tell you that i will never go back. you instantly feel so much more stable on the bike. it's weird. never thought I would make that much of a difference, but it did. they have my vote


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Ridden BMW's Shinburgers, Wellgo's, etc etc etc.

The pedal on all my bikes is the Sunline V1. Paired with 5.10's there is no need for anything grippier.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

does anyone know where I can get a pair of the HT pedals? I found other models but no the one in the pic.


----------



## fishboy67 (Apr 22, 2008)

MTB_prodigy said:


> does anyone know where I can get a pair of the HT pedals? I found other models but no the one in the pic.


http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/ht-components-an06ss-flat-pedal-355-p.asp
From the UK but shipping is not too bad.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

fishboy67 said:


> http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/ht-components-an06ss-flat-pedal-355-p.asp
> From the UK but shipping is not too bad.


Thanks for the link but thats not the one. Im lookin for the one in the picture, the one thats the same as the superstars and the deitys. I tried buying the superstars but they dont ship to the U.S.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

illnacord said:


> NickM2R: bring it on! Where's the review at for the Straitlines?
> 
> And with the Kona Wah Wah's, they're generic, nothing against Kona, I saw Kona pedals bite Atomlabs design, see above picture of the HT pedals, they make the Kona's, the Deity, the Nukeproof, the NC-17, the...you name it.


Wrong. Look at the pins. The nice thing that sets the Konas (and now the newer Aircorps) appart is it isnt a little pin for traction, it is a hex bolt with a head that comes all the way through the pedal. This way the pin will bend but wont rip out taking the threads with is like on any pedal where the pins dont go all the way through. Bent pin can be cut then the rest of the bolt and head backed out... threads are ready for a new bolt. With those silly grub screw things (Deity, HT, Superstar, Nukeproof, older Aircorps, MG-1s) a good whack rips them out, leaving the threads trashed and you with one less place to put a pin. Its the little details that make the difference and this is the one triat I would never sacrifice with pedals. Just my .02


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Thanks for the link but thats not the one. Im lookin for the one in the picture, the one thats the same as the superstars and the deitys. I tried buying the superstars but they dont ship to the U.S.


http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/pedals-82-c.asp
clicked the pedals link on the side


----------



## Masher (May 18, 2004)

I guess I'm too old. I still use DMR V12 Mags.


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

I've only had about 3 rides on my new answer rove pedals, but so far I've got nothing bad to say about them. The way I look at it is if I can have a ride and not notice my (insert bike part here) then its doing its job. Plus I run 5.10 shoes and they make just about any platform pedal have great grip. The CrankBros 5050xx I was running last year seemed to have too much grip with my 5.10s and couldnt move my foot at all, and the 5050s where crap!


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I am thrilled with my Point One Podium pedals.

They are wider that any other pedals I have used, thinner, lighter, more grip, etc. I really like that they are flush with the crank arms.

I have been using them for 3 months now and I am VERY happy with them.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

joshed said:


> I am thrilled with my Point One Podium pedals.
> <snip>
> I have been using them for 3 months now and I am VERY happy with them.


+1

I got some longer pegs to test also but havent felt the needcto install yet.


----------



## the deanage (Mar 5, 2005)

*second on Wellgo mg-1*

had an old set and loved em. bought new this year- even better. light, cheap, grippy.
w/ my 5.10's best combo yet. 
have ridden kona's- good and sim to wellgo. stayed away from 50/50 due to reviews.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

the Kore ELITE PLATFORM's stick to my Vans like velcro...

http://www.kore-usa.com/products/elite_pedal.html


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice review

But without the Penthouse especially the new MK111s its not complete!

Over 250g of the original which is awesome and a 3yr warranty yep 3 years no BS.

500gr for steel axle and 460 for Ti eek..

22mm thick profile much lower than my MK 2s which would be nice but I aint complaining, this review is not complete e.g does not compute. e.g not rarking on the reviewer or review top stuff hard to review all lol be nice huh!

I love my PH Burtec's they just rock, DXs are strong for what they offer too, do like those Point ones but I'm sticking to the Penthouse, with a name like that why change right :eekster:

Flats Ive owned.

CB 50/50 - Xs liked em at the time for a short time they crapped out easily but did like the profile at the time combined with my 5:10s any other shoe don;t think they'd cut it.

DMR V12s awesome, great bearings, for me though the platform for me was too small, I have wide big feet, i jst fit the 5;10 biggest shoe lol.

Shimano DXs again almost too small but have loved this pedal, like others have said combo of small and long pins depending on what suits u is a good combo!

Kona Jackshits, I actually loved these pedals maybe why I love the Penthouse so much, big burly and took the hits for me, while I had em they were top, heavy but loved em for DH, just love the size of the platform one of the best feature of the Burgtec.

Atom Lab Aircorps for me **** house, the DUs crapped out early, fell apart at the time my girlfriend at the time was riding I didn't believe her lol, for the price of these things biggest disappointment sold em with the newer system felt much more secure but these put me off very low profile pedals, just did not feel secure like the reviewer above said pedals should be solid I def rate that first before pins shape etc.

Easton Flatboys also a great pedal but as said dam heavy, but seemed durable to I lent them to another chick and never saw her or the pedals again lol, a re curring them with chicks and pedals and gloves no one gets em now but me, some people think borrowing is a gift lol..

But I'm solid on my PHs now not sure who will go first me or them :madmax:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Burgtec Penthouse MK3 - middle ground with pretty looks?*

@trailadvent: nice, welcome input.Burgtec MK3 Penthouse's at 22mm thick vs 17mm new standard thickness and mid-weight (around Pimp Lite 500 +/-) makes the pedal overpriced (a pro) and overbuilt (another pro) but I think from the competition, there are better choices (yet another pro).

Pic and info below from Bikeradar:









_
Now in their third design, the enormous-bodied Penthouse Flats pedals are better than ever. With 250g shaved off the previous model, still weigh 550g with steel axles, a 100mm square platform machined from 204 2TG aluminium, dual sealed bearings, and a three-year warranty on both axle and body._


----------



## Polocash (Apr 25, 2010)

I am planning on using pedals like above on my new mtb until I get familiar with riding again. Then plan to try clipless.. What is best for under $80?

Do I need to have shin guards for some of these? Looks painful if I were to slip.......

I would spend $200 on pedals if I thought I would keep them and not switch.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Spend ~$100 on pedals AND ~$100 on Five Ten´s... that´s better than a $200 pedals and regular shoes. Same as clipless, is wise to spend on both a good pair of flats AND a good pair of shoes to go with.


----------



## Polocash (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a pair of Shimano mtb shoes to wear. I also have a set of Shimano M540's. I just want to get used to the bike first.

I will probably upgrade shoes and clipless pedals when ready. My new bike came with a cheap clipless pedal and I want a decent flat pedal to use until ready.....

Does anybody like the platform pedals with clipless also.. IE http://cgi.ebay.com/Crank-Brothers-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3efedb08b5


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> Nice review
> But without the Penthouse especially the new MK111s its not complete!
> 
> ...I love my PH Burtec's they just rock, DXs are strong for what they offer too, do like those Point ones but I'm sticking to the Penthouse, with a name like that why change right


+1 Been riding the Podiums for a few months and love them. Recently got a set of the Burgtec PHIII and WOW--these things are S-O-L-I-D. Ended up putting the Podiums on my trail bike (Nomad) and the Penthouse Flats on the new Delirium. Very happy thus far.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Platform Pedals: Brooklyn Machine Works Veggieburger*

Rockin' the *Veggieburgers *from BMW Pharrell's interest in Brooklyn Machine Works.

Actually LIGHTER than the Stainless Steel Syncros Mental Pedals which have the title of MOST DURABLE and HEAVIEST pedals to exist!!! Even after heavy mileage, the mentals look and perform new.










Did they get lazy? I don't see the inside of the pedals left in raw. The whole pedal is anodized now. :nono:


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Blackspire and Dark Cycles*

Something that has not been mentioned yet - Blackspire or Dark Cycles.

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/category/83/5952/0/0

I have a pair of the Sub-4's. So far so good, Great traction, but not over the top. 350grams for 100.00. Pins are Thru bolt design. They are made in Canada as well :thumbsup:

http://www.darkcycles.com/

I also have a pair of Dark Cycles Arachnids. Super Gripy and tough. But they have the classic set-screw pins. As well they have quite the unique look. Another made in Canada choice. 145.00 for 444grams.

michael


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

OP: Where on earth are you finding Syncros stainless Mentals for $80/pair? Please hook me up w/ a link, thanx!


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I just have some wellgo v12 copies I bought from crc for less than $30. amazing price considering what you get


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

mykel: Cool update, thanks! Blackspire's product range sucks, but their pedals are series 3 and 4 pedals are AWESOME! The weights are spectacular especially since they're designed as DH gravity pedals, made in Canada is pretty cool, too. The Dark Cycles Arachnids are unique but I can see them conflicting with a number of bike build fashions.

From Blackspire official HQ:







270g!!!

Pau11y: Since you asked, you can find them floating on ebay occasionally. Take a look at 260671867301, auction was around 15 bucks+shipping last time I checked.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking to ordering a set of the Blackspire Sub4 tomorrow..


----------



## MikeyMT (Apr 27, 2007)

these > anything posted here


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

the nuke proof pedals and the ht pedals are the same. ht makes the pedals for nuke proof. if they have ht on it they are way cheaper.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Only by 6 paper clips less weight compared to the Blackspire Sub3... Err.. The Twenty6 Prerunner..


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

*No one mentioned these yet...*









Azonic 420

Extruded body
CNC machined
DU/sealed bearings
W33 & V9 Pins
Weight: 430g with pins (pair)

I bought these last year, mostly because I had good luck with their A-Frame pedal, so I thought I would give these a try ( and they match my Outlaw rims ). I'm impressed. The bearings spin smooth as the day I installed them. No play, no slip, nice wide platform pedal and they take a ton of abuse. And only $75 on Pricepoint currently.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

i vote point 1 podiums - the guys are great, they are a little expensive but you get what you pay for, i ran mine all summer and they held up great, low profile, great pin placement, with 510s i didnt see a need for the longer pins, they look dope, they feel BIG because of the size of the platform which is nice on my size 12 feet - i could not be more stoked on a flat pedal...


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Pretty machined anodized pedals look killer, but personally I'd rather spend the money elsewhere. Shadow Conspiracy Ravagers work for me. Thinner than most other plastic platforms, light, and after 100+ miles holding up just fine. Granted not as super-sticky as metal pins, but more shin-friendly, and no slipping yet. Don't know how good they'd be in wet/muddy, but I don't have that here in SoCal


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DucJ said:


> The 420's on my SXT that were only $59 bux:rockon:


yeah Azonic 420's are nice and very durable


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

in add'n to older, thick pedals (tioga etc), I own 3 pairs of modern pedals i.e. thin profile: point1 podiums, kona wah wahs, and cromo spindle prerunners. 

all 3 are good pedals; all are quite different, with pros/cons.

- the wah-wah has a big ass platform, great for big feet, and feels amazingly secure with stealth and non-stealth rubber shoes. the weight is heavier than some of the blingy options. durability (bushing, and pedal body) has been good...mine have been hammered for 2 years now. and the price is right. the big platform size means that sometimes (rare) i get a rock strike i'm not expecting e.g. when rising forward to crank on a flat section, or other situations when the pedal is not horizontal.

- the podium has a very thin cross section w/ no pins under the ball of foot area. Combined with the overall shape, and beveled edges, i almost never hit the rocks with these pedals. Manages to be relatively light and super tough. I think these will last a very long time. However, I don't like these pedals with non-stealth soles; not enough grip. Also, the very pronounced hump on the alu body near the spindle base means you can't position your foot in close to the crank arm. On my DH bike, that's a non-issue, but on my AM bike that gets pedalled up long-ass climbs, i much prefer to have my feet a little closer together. 

- the cromo twenty6 prerunner is a good all-round pedal. pins get mangled pretty easily. it doesn't have the thin feel of the podiums, but it does have more pins and more grip. and for a FR bike that gets pedalled uphill, these pedals are nice since you can position your foot anywhere on the pedal -- no hump. i didn't mind paying $160 for mine, but the regular retail price is kinda high for a part that you know will get beaten on. Have heard bad things about the Ti version from local riders.

so bottom line for me is that the Podium is my favorite DH pedal, the Prerunner is my favorite AM/FR pedal, and the Kona is a great all-round pedal that I'll continue to use, and will recommend to anyone looking for a good pedal under $100.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Austrian Platform Pedals those wacky Germans*

Some new CNC pedal work out of Austria / Germany with keywords: "FR Reset Big Fat Flat Pinking". I have a feeling we're in a new level of pedal design - less lazy slapping on brand name on the exact same pedals (made by HT & Wellgo). :madmax:


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

kubikeman said:


> Azonic 420
> 
> Extruded body
> CNC machined
> ...


I used these for a while until I rode my buds bike with Deity Decoys on it... Mucho better grip on the Deities. I now ride Deities.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

frorider said:


> in add'n to older, thick pedals (tioga etc), I own 3 pairs of modern pedals i.e. thin profile: point1 podiums, kona wah wahs, and cromo spindle prerunners.
> 
> all 3 are good pedals; all are quite different, with pros/cons.
> 
> ...


Actually, based on reading your own review, the Wah-wah's are the best. 

Seriously - the point about the 2 pins under the ball of the foot, I think this is a small little difference that gets overlooked. Yes, this body is basically a catalogue part used by many others - BUT - I think only Kona adds the 2 pins in the middle. Don't know how big a difference this makes, but I do know that I like my Wah-wah's.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

More bling please!


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Update: I didn't order the Blackspire Sub4. I went with Fly Ruben PC Pedals, 350gr. $15

If I destroy them on a stair or park bench, throw away and buy another set.. Done..


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

SofaKingHigh: Sweet! Wow, great build, and then the $15 pedals. I wondered what was going on with my riding crew switching to JCPC pedals (the ones sandwiched together without bearings) on their full suspension rigs. Do you have a height? I imagine those plastic pedals are a lot thicker than typical alloys since they need to add more material for strength (fiberglass polycarbonate plastic).


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

illnacord said:


> SofaKingHigh: Sweet! Wow, great build, and then the $15 pedals. I wondered what was going on with my riding crew switching to JCPC pedals (the ones sandwiched together without bearings) on their full suspension rigs. Do you have a height? I imagine those plastic pedals are a lot thicker than typical alloys since they need to add more material for strength (fiberglass polycarbonate plastic).


17mm


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*More platform pedals*

Top to bottom:

- Straitline JC Platform Pedals
- Atomlab Pimplite Pedals
- Macneil pedals (copied the Atomlab Pimp pedals)
- Twenty6 Prerunner 2010 urban camo
- Eclat pedals
- Fly Bikes Ruben plastic "graphite" pc pedals










:eekster:

... still undecided. But I think the consumer has a good number of choices ... hmmm.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*wellgo goes after well, blackspire design*

p.s. Did wellgo make the blackspire "made in canada" design or did they change the design 20% by flipping around elements like a lego play kit? :madmax: :madman:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Review Oct '10*


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Wellgo MG-1: bang for the buck*

Wellgo MG-1: bang for the buck contender (why one would buy plastic test pedals over the MG1's as they're the same price point?) Similar to the Tioga MX Comp pedals, except the Wellgo's come in white silver purple and have titanium axle upgrades prevalently available.

Dat Piff:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Point1 Racing Podium Platform Flat Pedals 372g*

Point1 Podium pedals shipping tomorrow! :thumbsup:

Sourced via _All Mountain Next, mtbr vikingboy, dark horse racing_:


----------



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

bighitboy said:


> Throw the wellgo MG-1s in there
> 
> 375 grams,
> 
> ...


wow, where are you finding these for $40 a pair? I've been shopping around and can't find them for that much.
Does that include tax and shipping, too? 
Thanks.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

mowerman: eslay is your friend. I'm finding them for sub-$30 shipped. At that price, it blows away any disposable type BMX pedal like the Ruben, Odyssey, Demo PC, etc.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 21, 2010)

good review


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

illnacord said:


> mowerman: eslay is your friend. I'm finding them for sub-$30 shipped. At that price, it blows away any disposable type BMX pedal like the Ruben, Odyssey, Demo PC, etc.


Yea, but with ep pricing I can get 5 pairs of disposable BMX pedals to your one. :madman: (Errr. just being a smarta$$)


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

sofakinghigh, true! The guys on my weekly ride roll those JCPC pedals which are plastic and bearingless, with the gold screw nut hardware and plastic bodies but I think their retail is $50?! Most of the BMX plastic pedals are $15 but some of the more brand name pro models are $30+. Every time I think of them though, I keep seeing the plastic test pedals (the ones with orange reflectors) that come on all bikes from the LBS.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a set of wah wahs. Love the shape and size and feel. Not too stoked on the small pins. Don't get me wrong the grip is more than adequate, I think I prefer the feel over larger pins, but they get bashed out really quick. The threads are so small / fine pitch / not deep and there is not much holding them into the pedal body. 

Still a good pedal but my next set will be Straitline or Point One.

Speaking of flats. I was on a xc ride a while back where everyone had clipless except for myself. No big deal, that is common. We were geeking out about bike parts on a break until it came to pedals and the common response was "why would anyone spend more than $5 on flat pedals"... I tried to explain but quickly gave up.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I just picked up a Turner Rail w/ Kona's. Think they're wah-wah's, but may be older. Like 'em fine but can't say I notice a big difference from my $15 Shadow's on the Hard Rock. Kinda like running shoes, if I don't notice them, no problem! Diggin the looks of those profile's ilna's getting, but the $$$, ouch!!! That said, it's obviously one killer machining job...


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

currently have transition stepdowns ans wellgo mg1s. Had been really happy with the stepdowns on my am ride, but decided to go cheaper for a set for the dh rig. just don't really like the mg1s. pins are too short (which can be fixed with new pins, true) but the platform is just too small for my liking, and my feet aren't that big (10 1/2). For 50 bux, transtions have stood up to a lot of bashing and are good n sticky. Another pair is on order now--anyone want some lightly used mg1s?


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 22, 2010)

*No one likes Answer Rove Pedals?*

Why not?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

joeschmoe: considering the Answer Rove pedal is yet another of the dozens upon dozens of rehashed/re-branded HT pedals...if you buy something because choosing a color is considered "custom" then...


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

i just saw sone knockoff pedals on ebay. DIXI is the name. looks like copies of the straitlines and crampons

ive been rocking some HT AX08s for about 6 mos and no issues. they are a little small and ive gotten a few foot cramps on techy descents though.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Happened upon a review of those Podium's where the reviewer would have liked more pegs in the center axle area. Looks like the second photo posted shows a good setup with those longer inside pegs (they're a different color too). Might bear remembering...


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I have used the Podium pedals for a season and love them. They do not have a weak area with the exception of price. My feet just stick to these pedals like glue, they lessen the amount of pedal rock strikes and have held up to many hours of harsh Platty, Diablo, Mt Snow DHing. I do not regret this purchase thats for sure.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

blue109 said:


> i just saw sone knockoff pedals on ebay. DIXI is the name. looks like copies of the straitlines and crampons


Their pedals look great and are cheap anybody have them?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

rockclimber, aint my money but... the dixi ebay pedals are listed at 17mm height. That's no different than the many other generic pedals in height, meaning that although they took a lot of styling cues from Crampon pedals, they are just that, the look without the function. So at $65, it's a ripoff when you could have the real thing for double that with both function and style. Again, aint my money, if you pull the trigger and guinea pig it, please post your review here for us to see.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't even see that, thanks!


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

I dunno, those Dixies look plenty low enough to me and a good weight too, might be a good balance of price/performance


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

search some of the old pedal threads. lots of people bashing the HTs until oops.....they figured out its the same exact pedal as the "cool" brands.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Point1 Podium x Brooklyn Machine Works Veggie Burger*

Just got the Point1 Podium pedals, took a shot next to the monstrous Brooklyn Machine Works Veggie Burger pedals (ebay 250719375847). Looks like there are now a pair of USA-made-CNC'd mountain bike pedals on the market! San Jose, California and Brooklyn, New York for the win!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Yet another HT rebrand bites the dust*

HT > Deity rebranded "Decoy 2.0" > Bricklane Bikes rebranded "Flatliner" 

Gotta hand it to Deity and Bricklane, they are the pinnacle of innovation with renaming the pedals!








Bricklane Bikes "Flatliner" platform pedals








Deity "Decoy 2.0" platform pedals








HT Nano AN26SS platform pedals


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Word to the wise,

The HTi pedals I have been using on my bike (not a DH or FR rig, forgive me) have suffered greatly in the 6 short months I have been using them. They are the magnesium bodied, 17mm thick stock that looks identical to the Deity pedals pictured above. My lead foot pedal has maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of its original pins left. The holes are not drilled all the way through...probably for a reason...so the pins cannot be replaced (holes get deforemed when pin get ripped out). Sure were a nice, light, grippy, pretty set of pedals when I bought them for $67. Now I am looking at my former pedals, the Sun RIngle Zuzus to figure out why they held up so well for over 2 years. Anywho, no more hex pins for me. They are the weak point for my intended use. I am looking to give the Blackspire Sub4s a shot before I put the Zuzus back on. Anybody out there try the Blackspires yet?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

i just got my sub4's today and initial impressions are they are the bees knees. retarded light and no place for mud to collect. will have to wait for ride review tho.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Thought these might deserve a look...


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

dark cycles Arachnids. Low profile, light, and grippy. Plus their design stands out among the rest.


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

still like my transition stepdowns. 500-sumthin gs, 60 bux, indestructible for two years . . . great pin placement. not fnacy-boy thin, but can't have it all, I guess . . .


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@albeant: Good find on the Syntace NUMBERNINE platform pedals. Interesting Syntace would join the market - they are known for their F99 stems weight weenie certified. However, the price is what?! 148 Euros = $220 USD. OK, so we're talking forged 7075, sealed bearings and 348g weight. But...get the F' out of here. The sloppy forged design makes them appear like some MKS Grip King commuter pedals made by Rivendell Bicycle Works. But those are 1/4 the buy in if that.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

superstar pedals with 7mm+ pins are by far the best pedals ive come across. plus cheap, and great selection of colours.

here is my modded superstar nano thru pins


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Those "pins" are way too long. Does your shoe even come in contact with the pedal?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

These new DMR's (the Vault) certainly look da bidniz:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

jasevr4 said:


> Those "pins" are way too long. Does your shoe even come in contact with the pedal?


well, granted they are screws. but at 6 quid for 50 verse 25 quid per pedal for 'official' pins there was no choice.

and no my shoe does not touch the pedal, its best that way as then mud does not build up and make the pins shorter, 6 months of running those pins and not a single pedal slip even in the wettest muddiest conditions on steep trails. just have to make sure you put your foot in the right place to start with :thumbsup:


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

bxxer rider said:


> superstar pedals with 7mm+ pins are by far the best pedals ive come across. plus cheap, and great selection of colours.
> 
> here is my modded superstar nano thru pins


Have the ER on standby with those things! I thought my tioga mx pedals were bad,


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

bxxer rider said:


> superstar pedals with 7mm+ pins are by far the best pedals ive come across. plus cheap, and great selection of colours.
> 
> here is my modded superstar nano thru pins


I guess you haven't had your pedals stick to your shin yet... or some other body part..


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

My Kona Wah Wahs are toast, developing annoying spindle play. Only times I ever found myself lacking grip with those is bouncing down some pretty serious rockgardens at speed So....

Stickier??? Stronger??? Thinner???: Canfield Crampon or Point1 Podium. ??


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

buddhak said:


> Anybody out there try the Blackspires yet?


They're awesome:thumbsup: The quality for the price is fantastic! I've had HTs, Azonics, Sun Ringles, etc. and there's none of the sharp edges, burs, cheap looking seals, etc. that the other pedals had. Also, the thru pins are a great setup. Been riding them for a few months and haven't lost, or even damaged a pin to the point that I can't easily get it out I'm extremely happy with them so far.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

monkei said:


> Stickier??? Stronger??? Thinner???: Canfield Crampon or Point1 Podium. ??


Crampon´s? Podiums?... I dunno, they are very good pedals, but they bend easily if you happen to hit stumps on the trail. Besides, i heard those pedals aren´t interchangeable from left to right so you can´t bring just one on your camelbak as a spare, you´ll need to bring a pair which would be a PITA.

At the end they might be really nice pedals, though.... or maybe not.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

ritopc said:


> Crampon´s? Podiums?... I dunno, they are very good pedals, but they bend easily if you happen to hit stumps on the trail. Besides, i heard those pedals aren´t interchangeable from left to right so you can´t bring just one on your camelbak as a spare, you´ll need to bring a pair which would be a PITA.
> 
> At the end they might be really nice pedals, though.... or maybe not.


What pedals are interchangeable from left to right?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I wondered that too, maybe he means the pedals only, and not the spindles? I've never carried a spare pedal though, so what do I know?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I do believe that was a reference to YoPawn and his escapades stump riding...

As for the Blackspire Sub-4. I have a set and so does a buddy. So far they are impressing me. The only thing is the platform seems a bit narrower. The weight is bang on 350grams for the pair. I also have a set of Dark Cycle Arachnids that I love. Bigger platform than the Blackspire, but also heavier at 440 grams. 

michael


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

mykel said:


> I do believe that was a reference to YoPawn and his escapades stump riding...
> 
> As for the Blackspire Sub-4. I have a set and so does a buddy. So far they are impressing me. The only thing is the platform seems a bit narrower. The weight is bang on 350grams for the pair. I also have a set of Dark Cycle Arachnids that I love. Bigger platform than the Blackspire, but also heavier at 440 grams.
> 
> michael


Where did you get your sub-4's? I found some at goose creek cycles online for $85 shipped. Was gonna get them but have never ordered from them. They look great for the price.

http://store.goosecreekcycles.com/s...ucts.asp&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=googlebase


----------



## pakimoefaux (Apr 6, 2010)

monstertiki said:


> Where did you get your sub-4's? I found some at goose creek cycles online for $85 shipped. Was gonna get them but have never ordered from them. They look great for the price.
> 
> http://store.goosecreekcycles.com/s...ucts.asp&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=googlebase


ride-this.com has em for $74... Not sure about availability though... A steal at that price b/c they are a sweet set of pedals that weigh only 350g...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

soooo....calling all the pedal gurus (addicts...):

-I notice that the majority of pedals seems to have a shape where the platform curves away from the crank arms (a la Podium). I think this might bother me - the Wahwahs I run now are the opposite, the platform curves back in from the spindle towards the cranks, giving you more support for the inside of the foot as you move them in close to the crank arm (which I happen to like to do). So the question is: do any of you notice this/are you bothered by it?

-most pedals do not have pins under the ball of the foot. Again, that is something that I think would bother me - but I don't know. Maybe with a good pin pattern around the edges, the grip is enough? My Wahwahs have 2 pins in the middle...I can't say for sure if it's better, but I do know that even in sticky mud, they work well.

Any input on these 2 points? I am looking at those new DMRs (the Vault), they look like they should be good pedals, but because of the 2 points I listed above, I hesitate...and they are an expensive experiment, so I don't want to just throw myself into it...


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I just ordered a pair of Podium's for my new build, and I'm looking forward to trying them out.

My go to pedal for the past year on all my bikes has been the Answer FR Rove:









Similar in platform shape to your Kona pedals, except the platform comes out at a 90 degree from the spindle instead of angling back toward the crank arm.

In my experience, as someone who dabs a lot or corners moto style, I sometimes find myself hitting my heel on the crank arms as I'm replacing my feet and trying to find the "sweet spot" on the platform. In my opinion, the Podiums with their platform angled away from the crank a bit will give your feet a bit more clearance between the platform and crank arm, making it less likely you will be stepping on the cranks when you pull your feet back on.

As far as pins go, it is all personal preference. If you do ride with your feet regularly off the pedals, there is such a thing as too much grip. I've never had any problems with slipping a pedal on my Rove's and do not think it will be a problem with the Podium. As an alternative, Point 1 Racing does offer some longer pins for the Podium. I ordered a set from them last week.

If you haven't already, read this review of the Podium on pinkbike.com:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/point-one-racing-podium-pedals-review-2010.html


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> -I notice that the majority of pedals seems to have a shape where the platform curves away from the crank arms (a la Podium). I think this might bother me - the Wahwahs I run now are the opposite, the platform curves back in from the spindle towards the cranks, giving you more support for the inside of the foot as you move them in close to the crank arm (which I happen to like to do). So the question is: do any of you notice this/are you bothered by it?


The difference is that the Kona has exposed spindle before it enters the pedal body, whereas the Podium does not, same as on my prerunners. So on those style pedals you don't stand on the platform right next to the crankarm or you'll rub your shoes on the crankarm/ chainstay. For me it took a bit to get used to, but wasn't a big deal.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Been pretty happy with my new used Twenty6 prerunners, i need to play around with pins a bit for better grip on the real bumpy DH sheeit.

They're super light, and deflect off stuff well.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Iceman, one of my bikes has the older Deity pedals that cut back towards the cranks and one bike has the new style which removed that bit of material to save weight. I thought it would be an issue but it has not been one at all. Love the pedals.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Jason B. said:


> Iceman, one of my bikes has the older Deity pedals that cut back towards the cranks and one bike has the new style which removed that bit of material to save weight. I thought it would be an issue but it has not been one at all. Love the pedals.


Thanks man. That was my question exactly. Looks like I'll have to succumb to my acute case of pedal upgradeitis then...  (which is really quite silly since I love my Wahwahs...but what'r you gunna do...the only way to cure blingitis is to buy something...).


----------



## bwronski (Jan 31, 2011)

Anybody else on the Specialized Lo Pro 2's???


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm convinced these Spank Spikes flat pedals are going to be a winner.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

All I care about is durability. I hate when a pedals develops play after a few rides. Really don't want to be rebuilding a pedal every few weeks because it looks cool and is super thin. My question is which pedal gives the most longevity? I do like the idea of the Sunline V-1 with sealed ball and needle bearing instead of du.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> -most pedals do not have pins under the ball of the foot. Again, that is something that I think would bother me - but I don't know. Maybe with a good pin pattern around the edges, the grip is enough? My Wahwahs have 2 pins in the middle...I can't say for sure if it's better, but I do know that even in sticky mud, they work well.


With my limited experience (snow riding) I'm already pretty certain that I like my flats with pins under the ball of the foot a lot more than my more blingy pedals that do not have pins there. My pedals without those pins are Superstar Nanos and yes they have good grip but not in the middle.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*spank spike pedals*

@coopie, yeah, valid points.DU bushings have their place but are something to avoid for majority of riders.

@jasevr4, the Spank Spikes are promising. The axle interface without the wrench flats is a direct copy of the Podium1's. No, not influenced or inspired, straight up copied. The platform is the former, and the price is quoted at 120= which is closer to the real deal than a copy. There is an update, with a single pin near the center spindle.This was a suggestion made by users of the newer styled flats that are posted in the OP's offerings.

A pic of the Spank Spike pedals from Bike Rumor:









Source: Interbike Oct.2010


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> -most pedals do not have pins under the ball of the foot.


Dunno if it matters, but it seemed suspicious to me, too.
I ordered a set of VP-001s to find out. 
Might have them in time for the weekend...

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=38284


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

NWS said:


> Dunno if it matters, but it seemed suspicious to me, too.
> I ordered a set of VP-001s to find out.
> Might have them in time for the weekend...
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=38284


Those pedals look to good to be true for 60 bucks. 13mm thickness, 360 grams, pins everywhere. Let us know how they work for you once you get to try them out.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

monstertiki said:


> Those pedals look to good to be true for 60 bucks. 13mm thickness, 360 grams, pins everywhere. Let us know how they work for you once you get to try them out.


Agreed. These look like they'd be worth trying. The do have the old style allen head pins that don't go clear through the pedal but other than that they look the biz. Good color options too.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

illnacord said:


> The axle interface without the wrench flats is a direct copy of the Podium1's. No, not influenced or inspired, straight up copied.


Podiums haven't been out long enough to claim to be the first with that axle design. I have plenty of CB pedals with the same type axle.


----------



## drewp29 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dangit - now I don't know which to get. The sub-4s look sweet but those VP-001s look mighty tasty too.

Gonna finally bite the bullet and go the platform route as I think once I am used to them (been clipless for a long time) I think I will like the freedom on my DH bike.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

drewp29 said:


> Dangit - now I don't know which to get. The sub-4s look sweet but those VP-001s look mighty tasty too.
> 
> Gonna finally bite the bullet and go the platform route as I think once I am used to them (been clipless for a long time) I think I will like the freedom on my DH bike.


I was about to pull the trigger on the sub4 but then saw this and got squeamish. I just ordered Wellgo b030 pedals instead for $53 shipped. We'll see how they perform.


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

buddhak said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on the sub4 but then saw this and got squeamish. I just ordered Wellgo b030 pedals instead for $53 shipped. We'll see how they perform.


I've been looking at the Sub4s too, and appreciate the post/info/alternative Buddhak. I had been kind of looking for Sub4-like alternatives for comparison purposes, so appreciate the Wellgo option. Tx.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

So how fast does Straitlines develop play in normal situations? I dont do 50 foot gap jumps, just an average dh rider. Sick of play developing in my pedals. Two sets of 50/50 both x and xx, two sets of Funn Slojams loose balls, atomlabs, and old Easton Cullies. The CB 50/50 xx was the worest so far had so much play after one ride thought my bike was falling apart. On my second warranty replacement.

I'm either getting a set of Straitlines (you get what you pay for) Or Sunline V-1's.


----------



## dhrace507 (Jan 23, 2007)

Coopie said:


> All I care about is durability. I hate when a pedals develops play after a few rides. Really don't want to be rebuilding a pedal every few weeks because it looks cool and is super thin. My question is which pedal gives the most longevity? I do like the idea of the Sunline V-1 with sealed ball and needle bearing instead of du.


To my knowledge, Burgtec MK3's are the only pedals with a 3 year warranty on the spindle and body. That should matter if you are looking for durability. Smash them on a rock, no problem. You'll probably break the rock. If you smash anything else on a rock, well, tough luck. I bought a couple sets of Burgtecs and love them. On my DJ (overkill) and DH bike.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Those burgtec pedals are expensive. CRC $214. Good reviews I have to say, might have to work a little harder and save.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Sheeeit, if you're gonna spend over $200, get the Twenty6's, they're plenty burly.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

KRob said:


> Agreed. These look like they'd be worth trying. The do have the old style allen head pins that don't go clear through the pedal but other than that they look the biz. Good color options too.


Great size, weight and price - nice find. Too bad about the pins - I already wrote off that design as being incompatible with my riding style and rocky terrain.


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't see why the twenty6 pre-runners weren't in this? They are THE best flat I have ever run, not to mention some pros are switching to them. I have an identical colored pair to the set on the Litespeed above. they are awesome flats...


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@KRob: You need to avoid any pedals with shims or black plastic washers. A lot of the thin pedals have them on the inside of the pedal, closest to the spindle. Atomlab Trailkings were one of the, if not the original thin platform pedal, still has the best looks of them all, but they used that sleeve type washer/bearing that just disintegrated and developed play. Not a problem if you rebuild it with the small parts, but it does cause owners to ***** and moan - same construction on the Eggbeater pedals pre-2011 models, and you can see the results of that. Rebuild once a season isn't unexpected to racers. Since you ask for durability and reliability anti-service, a pedal with big sealed cartridge bearings is the way to go. Syncros Mental with its quad bearings come to mind, as does the Sunline V1 and even the Easton Flatboy. It's all in my first post as the OP.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

illnacord said:


> @KRob: You need to avoid any pedals with shims or black plastic washers. A lot of the thin pedals have them on the inside of the pedal, closest to the spindle. Atomlab Trailkings were one of the, if not the original thin platform pedal, still has the best looks of them all, but they used that sleeve type washer/bearing that just disintegrated and developed play. Not a problem if you rebuild it with the small parts, but it does cause owners to ***** and moan - same construction on the Eggbeater pedals pre-2011 models, and you can see the results of that. Rebuild once a season isn't unexpected to racers. Since you ask for durability and reliability anti-service, a pedal with big sealed cartridge bearings is the way to go. Syncros Mental with its quad bearings come to mind, as does the Sunline V1 and even the Easton Flatboy. It's all in my first post as the OP.


Thanks for the heads up. Do the Deity Decoys and Kona Wah Wahs have the same issue (I think they are both Trail King copies)? They are also tops on my list.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

My WahWahs only held up for 2 months/4-5 rides before developing play, I was pissed. A buddy of mine who does bigger drops and is/rides heavier than I has no play in his pair that he's ridden for way longer, so I'm not sure what the hell to think of em'. It's possible I maybe got a bad batch....

Would have to agree with IDS on the prerunners being the best I've tried so far.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

monkei said:


> Would have to agree with IDS on the prerunners being the best I've tried so far.


The one thing I've noticed about the PreRunners, I have two friends who own some, is that some of the tabs that hold the pins have a habit of bending over snapping. Luckily they already have 20 pins a side or something like that.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Wellgo B030 in the house. No ride yet, but as a FYI:

1. these pedals have the Sun/Ringle Zuzu style pins (solid core, thread thru from the bottom) that I think are the most durable set-up. So far so good. 
2. They look and feel a tad small as compared to your basic HT/Deity/Kona square design...I don't know if this will affect riding yet, but the difference is better seen than felt, if you catch my drift.
3. For $50 delivered, I really can't complain yet. They are not Podiums, for sure. Time will tell if they work well for my rocky terrain, SS riding.

BTW, has anybody mentioned the VP-59s yet? They look super simple, but seem to have the essential goods (size, sturdy pins, thin). Apparently VP showed some scary looking pedals at NAHBS this year.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Just got vp pedals yesterday and tried them out shortly there after. I like the lower profile and light weight of the pedal. They grip well, at least as good as my old low pro mags which are still in great shape after a year with very minimal play. I need more time to find out how reliable the vp's are but so far I like them. For 60 bucks they seem like a good bang for the buck. Only thing I don't like is the older style pins they use.










A lot thinner than the low pro mags! I was surpised at the size difference.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Syncros Crux - brother of the Mental pedal*

@monstertiki: thanks for sharing. You'll notice the platform height difference immediately although I would say the old pedal pin layout is equal or better than your new pedals.

Anyone using the *Syncros Crux* pedals? They're 6061, lower profile than the Mental's, 4 bearings each pedal, concave, 428g pair.

Source: Syncros


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know. They look like they might be pretty sweet. With the rocky trails in SoCal, my pedals look shredded pretty much right away anyway, so I have no problem with the unpolished appearance. 

I particularly like the attention to bearings and free spin. I've got a pair of the neon green 2011 prerunners, and as nice as the platform is, they don't spin very easily. Great for dirt jumps, I suppose, but not so much for the 4700' of climbing it takes to summit Mt. Wilson out of my front door. 

(My current theory is that bearing/bushing/seal drag makes the pedal more likely to roll under the foot when climbing steep, technical trails.)


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Just an update on my vp-001's... THEY FAWKING SUCK!... The grip is good, thin, and they are light but thats all they got going for them. I raced the local super D this weekend. Upon finishing the race I had a super bad cramp in my calf so I jumped off my bike and let it fall while I stretched my calf out. After I recovered I picked up the bike and noticed the pedal on the side I dropped it on was dented in on the top and bottom of the hole that gives you access to the axle on the outside edge of the pedal. I figured no big deal, I dropped it and that part is thin so thats my bad.

Today I did the DH race, on the way down I clipped a rock, nothing I haven't done before as the spitfire has a pretty low bottom bracket so it happens now and than. While I was pedaling I felt something weird about the pedal as I continued down the course. Keep in mind I wasn't catching big airs or doing bigger drops (nothing over three feet). When I got to the end and had a chance to stop and check out the pedal this was the result of a minor pedal strike.


















I would not recommend this pedal at all on a mountain bike, bmx bike, or any bike for that matter. The outter edge of the pedal is too fragile. I have hit rocks with my low pro mags, tioga mx, and wellgo b-67's. Sure they get scuffed up a bit but not damaged like these did.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Flypaper Pedal*

@ monstertiki, sorry to hear. VP001s not a good deal at $60, or at $20 for that matter. Here's a quote from MTBR member, *NWS*:_ There are plenty of half-baked ideas that make it all the way to retail, so the customers end up doing all of the product testing. If a failed product just meant I had to rip-and-replace, it wouldn't be a big deal, but if a pedal fails at the wrong moment it will produce a trip to the hospital._

While we're talking about VP, let's post a prototype pedal, VP Free Rider, seen at '11 NAHBS that is clearly inspired by the 2007 "Flypaper pedal" (MTBR member, Bike Doc). The problem with Flypaper was the prerequisite to use modified cranks re: _Momentum Bicycle_, see the huge interface section at the crankarm and pedal spindle. VP took care of that handicap, but from monstertiki's post above, will VP copy and undercut the original only to leave the customers to product test? Saving a few bucks for a generic copy is actually more expensive in the end.

*2007 Flypaper platform pedal*








*2011 VP Free Rider platform pedal*


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

albeant said:


> I've got a pair of the neon green 2011 prerunners, and as nice as the platform is, they don't spin very easily. Great for dirt jumps, I suppose, but not so much for the 4700' of climbing it takes to summit Mt. Wilson out of my front door.
> 
> (My current theory is that bearing/bushing/seal drag makes the pedal more likely to roll under the foot when climbing steep, technical trails.)


Let me know if you figure out a solution for a little better freespin on the prerunners. Probably my only gripe with 'em, I've learnde to deal with it on the climbs.

On a side note, they perform awesome in the wet!! Spent all day today in the rain and mud going though the soupy to running creeks.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Beta-testers of the world unite. Stop paying manufacturers for the privilege of doing their product testing for them.

Shocking amount of products being thrown out there without any apparent real-world testing behind them. I wouldn't exactly trust VP to come up with a solution to a very difficult equation (in the form of a pedal with no through-axle), when they can't even get their basic pedal right.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

im looking forward to testing the new pedal trend 

deity and Nukeproof are bringing HT copies to the table.. in shape at least, but with nylon/plastic bodies.. 

deity quotes replacement bodies for theirs to be 9 bucks.

and metal pins.. at around 45 bucks for a set of pedals, its worth a go 

dont get me wrong, i would love a set of podiums, or twenty6s but if the cheap nylon ones work.. im all over those


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

illnacord said:


> While we're talking about VP, let's post a prototype pedal, VP Free Rider


The flypaper had the spindle as part of the pedal body with the bearings mounted in the crank. That just looks like a normal pedal with half as many bearings. I wouldn't trust it as far as I could throw it.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> ...I wouldn't trust it as far as I could throw it.


It would however fly quite well if you did, given its shape.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

That VP freerider looks amazing if it would work.

Anyone got any more info, wouldn't mind beta testing those?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

illnacord said:


> @monstertiki: thanks for sharing. You'll notice the platform height difference immediately although I would say the old pedal pin layout is equal or better than your new pedals.
> 
> Anyone using the *Syncros Crux* pedals? They're 6061, lower profile than the Mental's, 4 bearings each pedal, concave, 428g pair.
> 
> ...


Like the looks of this one.... but it's getting pricey at $145-169.

I don't smash pedals much (I've been running the same pair of CB acids on my FR bike for 2 years without issue) so maybe the VP would be OK?

Are platform pedals more exposed/susceptible to rocks than clipless?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I ruined those VP pedals in less than a week, riding downhill mind-you. One completely deformed around a rock. That section outside of the axle support folded on both. No good. Got them on eBay for ~$40 IIRC, still not worth it. They might suffice for trail riding, but not DH in my experience. Just a heads up.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

You don't even need to hit a rock with the vp 001 pedals. I dropped my bike and the hole that leads to the pedal axle was dented pretty good. They are junk.


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

I didn't see the Dark Cycles Arachnids posted:










I love these pedals! if anything, they are pretty unique looking. But they do work well.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

+1 on the arachnids! I have a set on my Banshee. light, low profile, grip, stand out in the crowd.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I also have a pair of Arachnids. Been running them for 3 years with no issues. They do use the old style grub screw, but this can be changed to one of the new style socket head pins.

michael


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Picked up a couple sets of these on my internet travels...

look and feel pretty decent at $46 each, looking forward to trying them once the snow goes away.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Wow, those Arachnids look cool, how much??








Nobody has mentioned the speedplay drilliums, I used em' for a while until i wanted something a lil' thinner and got the wah-wahs. They were some pretty awesome pedals with a super fat platform area. Ended up givin' em' to a buddy.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

monkei said:


> Wow, those Arachnids look cool, how much??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dag. Can I be your buddy? My riding buddy has been on the same set of Drilliums for years - first DH, now XC. I would be there in a New York minit if the pegs weren't set screws. The platform is gargantuan and perfectly concave. It's like a comfy sofa for your feet. I love those pedals.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

I like that description, sofa for the feet, pretty accurate from what I remember. It was a pretty generous giveaway I 'spose, but I've been hounding this particular dude to get more into biking for a looong while. I figured a few nice pieces might help him enjoy ridin' hard a bit more. He just bought his first FS


----------



## phyco ref (Jun 12, 2010)

I was pretty set on the Blackspire Sub4's until I saw this...










As well here

https://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=136969


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Yeah that. I'm over getting super light weight pedals if they get damaged easily. I just ordered a set of those answer rove pedals. Not that light but look well built and I like the pins.


----------



## Digipenguin (May 12, 2010)

Xpedo FaceOff XM13

Stupid grippy with just skate shoes. Only had them 2 weeks so can't speak to strength.

Notice the pins are focused on the axle where your weight is centered.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Digipenguin said:


> Xpedo FaceOff XM13
> 
> Stupid grippy with just skate shoes. Only had them 2 weeks so can't speak to strength.
> 
> Notice the pins are focused on the axle where your weight is centered.


Had those too, shredded quickly. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Digipenguin (May 12, 2010)

NoahColorado said:


> Had those too, shredded quickly. Hope you have better luck.


What happened to them? Was it that they couldn't take getting bashed or they just fell apart on their own? I ask because I dont smack my pedals very often so if that's the case then I'm not really worried about it, but if they wear out quickly and explode on their own I might look at getting something else. Thanks.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

digipenguin, my friend's bike has those xpedos, and the grip is pretty mediocre. platform is small too. better pedals out there for not much more $$.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

They look like Wellgos?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

kameraguy said:


> I didn't see the Dark Cycles Arachnids posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered a pair today. I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

Oooooo, spooky. I like the looks.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried these out? They look pretty good, but then again so did those VP pedals, I dont wana be the one to try them out and have them get shredded by some stoopid rock. I know they are European so its not likely anyone has tried them. They also make some higher end models.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58615


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Just got a pair of the Deity Decoy LTD's . . . stoked on them. Expensive, light, and blingy.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

hardrocker77 said:


> Has anyone tried these out? They look pretty good, but then again so did those VP pedals, I dont wana be the one to try them out and have them get shredded by some stoopid rock. I know they are European so its not likely anyone has tried them. They also make some higher end models.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58615


They're not European. At least not made in Europe or even designed here (unless a colour scheme is considered as a design). Rebranding mostly. Octane One is the same company as Ns Bikes. Generic Chinese/Taiwanese catalogue products mostly but in some rather awesome colours. I just went with Wellgo V12 copies instead of those Octane Ones (would have loved the green ones), same price range so no biggie if they fail after a year or two.


----------



## BeezKneez (Nov 22, 2009)

anyone had some time on the new dmr vaults?









they have everything i like on a pedal.
Just how good are they grip / durability wise?


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice pedals here


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Titanium spindle platform pedals 300g/set for sub-$90-*

@Beeskneez: cool colors (blue black gold) there on the DMR's, notice too the different screw types on the pedal (short and tall heights, hex heads?). Wonder why that is?

This is a good opportunity to bring up my post #60 about the Wellgo MG-1's. I never owned them so cant speak for quality or pedal height (they appear thick compared to all the latest slim platforms) but for sub-$90 shipped, magnesium platforms, titanium spindles and a weight of sub-150g per pedal (300g pedal set), that's pretty legit._ Too legit to quit_, especially when sellers from Asia are selling the 76g gold anodized titanium spindles alone for $70. There are other blue and silver titanium spindles from Canada that are Ti6Al4V at 82g/set but these do have a 200 lb rider weight limit.

As a Clydesdale, these weight limits, appreciate they're honest, but they have prevented me from going ti spindles. Notice how weight limits are different amongst all companies from 180lbs Crank Brothers to 235 lbs from Ward industries with USA sourced and made Ti-6al-4v spindles that are rated at 235lbs right weight limit.

Below: the sub-$90 300g/set Wellgo MG-1's titanium spindles.


----------



## Bryce604 (Oct 6, 2009)

illnacord said:


> @Beeskneez: cool colors (blue black gold) there on the DMR's, notice too the different screw types on the pedal (short and tall heights, hex heads?). Wonder why that is?


different heights, and also some pins have to go in from the top due to their location. They are a little on the heavy side but DMR bearings seem to last longer than most.

Funny how many of those broken Sub4 pics are from a single user (DHPete)


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! Fanboi alert! Seen on Sam Hill's bike:










Crank Brothers protos apparently...


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a set of used red arachnids for sale if anyone want. let me know.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> OMG! Fanboi alert! Seen on Sam Hill's bike...


Looks flexy.


----------



## JoshP (Mar 20, 2007)

Truckee Trash said:


> Just got a pair of the Deity Decoy LTD's . . . stoked on them. Expensive, light, and blingy.


I have been running those since last August. Multiple laps down Porcupine Rim in Moab, which is hard on gear. So far, so good. They are definitely light and blingy, and my credit card did not like me the day I bought them.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Best flats... Being clipped in.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

his dudeness said:


> Best flats... Being clipped in.


Blasphemer!! Keep you clipless coolaid to yourself.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Platform Adapters for Clipless*

@his dudeness: Below are pix of CB platform adapters that will qualify your impious statement. However, twisting the platform adapters disengages them, so they're for nothing more than "test rides" and grocery store quick runs.

















The Winwood Decksters require a set of cleats that customer provides which makes them expensive and a poor value. If you're in that direction, you may just go top shelf with White Industries pedal insert cranks with the QR so you can pop in different pedals minus a wrench or allen key.









Now, back to the original topic "platform pedal shootout, the best flat is", please.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

About 3 weeks ago I had a bad experience with my vp-001 pedals. Long story short, they didn't last a weekend of racing so I wrote a few reviews about them and I chocked it up as a loss. Well a few weeks later I got a pm from a VP rep stating he was a sorry I had a bad experience with the pedals and was gonna send me out a few replacement sets of different pedals. I was amazed by this because I didn't even contact vp directly.

Last week I got a set of vp-00x pedals delivered to my door. Here they are compared to the vp-001.








They are almost the same pedal except with a solid axle going all the way through them. This makes them stronger but as a result a tiny bit heavier than the vp-001. The weight is hardly noticeable by feel. Another thing you'll notice is where the axle connects to the cranks is smaller effectively bringing the pedal closer to the crank arms. It wasn't a problem for me, but riders that like larger and wider platforms might not like this.

After trying them today my opinion on them is they grip very well and felt good under my feet. I do like their low profile and will probably use them on my xc hardtail. Imo these pedals would be good for light trail riding but not dh or freeriding. The rep advised me of this as well. Can't wait to get the other pedals, I give props to VP for listening and providing excellent customer service. I will post pics of the other pedals when I get them.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

If that rep is reading this, I still have the new-in-box VP-001s that I posted about back here, before we all discovered how long they (don't/won't) last...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7787440&postcount=113


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

monstertiki said:


> About 3 weeks ago I had a bad experience with my vp-001 pedals. Long story short, they didn't last a weekend of racing so I wrote a few reviews about them and I chocked it up as a loss. Well a few weeks later I got a pm from a VP rep stating he was a sorry I had a bad experience with the pedals and was gonna send me out a few replacement sets of different pedals. I was amazed by this because I didn't even contact vp directly.
> 
> Last week I got a set of vp-00x pedals delivered to my door. Here they are compared to the vp-001.
> 
> ...


proof that the internet works.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

the dark cycle arachnids are sick!! I love them on my bike.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bullseye BMX Pedals*

Blue anodized _*Bullseye *_pedals with a holy batload of pins across the platform.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Ultra Mag CNC Superstar*

Superstar pedals, with cutouts and colored pins. Who has the specs on pedal pins?! Are all threaded holes created equal and are pins interchangeable? Which pin system, grub screw, system is the preferred or best?


----------



## TheRifleman (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a pair of VP-59's, a much stronger pedal than the 001's and haven't heard any of my buddies having problems with them. Great pedal so far!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@TheRifleman, the 5 pins are insufficient and the design process explained by VP is something that just doesn't happen in the real world. e.g. You don't want your foot to slip on a jump, and then reposition after. Let's take it back to the OT and present candidates for best platform pedals ;-)


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

monkei said:


> Let me know if you figure out a solution for a little better freespin on the prerunners. Probably my only gripe with 'em, I've learnde to deal with it on the climbs.
> 
> On a side note, they perform awesome in the wet!! Spent all day today in the rain and mud going though the soupy to running creeks.


An update: I did disassemble the pedals and relube the bushing with Manitou M-Prep to try to free-up the spin a bit. Sorry to say it didn't make a significant difference; the pedals still turned very stiffly. It was my only gripe too, but it was significant enough that I ended up selling them. Too bad, as they were perfect in just about every other way, but super-thin isn't worth it to me if the pedals spin on relatively high-friction bushings.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

According to the guy I spoke with at Twenty6, the drag is mostly due to the 4 o-rings. I've learned to deal with the friction; I really like the platform, machinework, look, and grip on downhill runs.

Just won an auction for a set of their older model with the Ti spindles, the Rallye (It'll be going on a 700c rigid/hardtail build):


----------



## TheRifleman (Apr 23, 2011)

Hard to reply to your post without sounding like a flame, but here goes....



illnacord said:


> @TheRifleman, the 5 pins are insufficient and the design process explained by VP is something that just doesn't happen in the real world. e.g. You don't want your foot to slip on a jump, and then reposition after. Let's take it back to the OT and present candidates for best platform pedals ;-)


Can we honestly talk about the perfect pedal without also talking about shoes, type of riding being done, ride style, experience level, fitness level, etc.? Maybe you can, thinking that all you need is a gazillion studs in your flats to keep your foot on the pedal but in all my years of riding I've not had much of an issue keeping my feet on a pedal of any kind. I have a hard time keeping my tires on the ground, that's about it!

The FIVE pins on my VP-59 (have you used these pedals?) and 510's stick together just fine and I do a lot of freeride, DJ and trails. Hell sometimes I think there's glue on my shoes! I don't have this "real world" issue you speak of so I just came in here to present the OP with MY experience and it's that the VP-59 is a killer pedal in my experience with them in the "real world". ymmv

peace


----------



## Maverick05 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been a long time DX fan but have used Burtecs Penthouse MK11s and now for the last few years MK111s which have a lower profile!

These are not the cheapest pedal around but I think Twenty 6s Point Ones etc would be as if not more expensive!

The key benefits for me have been super reliability, and feel, feel for me is solidity, I feel like I'm still on my moto, they're super grippy, handle all seasons,wet and dry, rocks and mud, for me its a true platform!

If I was to change Ive long liked what Point One do its different but for me and my huge width/girth of foot its hard for me to change to something else when I have no reason for change, the weight is not a concern to me, the secure feel stiffness and knowing my foot is well protected and will stay on no matter what, everything I need in a pedal this one covers and covers very well for me.

Sometimes the grip is too much, but you adapt, I use 5:10s wouldn't use anything else either!

Servicing, super easy to do, I strip them re grease a few times a year, current ones only done 2-3 times over last 2 seasons, I haven't had to replace anything pins either they are allen key from the opposite side, still looking great 2, just such an easy pedal to live with. my all time pedal pick, simple no gimmicks no marketing just works.

I have DXs but never use em, and have ridden quite a few brands mentioned here, surprised Burgtecs don't come up a bit more, but then its a UK brand and works well for UK conditions, says it all really, also very popular with WC riders not riding sponsored brands, I know one or too an ex BT rider who would rather be riding these than say 50/50s  

https://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/pedals/penthouse-flats/


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Digipenguin said:


> Xpedo FaceOff XM13
> 
> Stupid grippy with just skate shoes. Only had them 2 weeks so can't speak to strength.
> 
> Notice the pins are focused on the axle where your weight is centered.


They don't look that grippy to me. Pins are too shallow and wide. They also look kinda flmsy, the plates seem awfully thin. I wouldn't want to have a crash with them pedals.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

189 replies and we still haven't answered which is the best flat pedal???


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> 189 replies and we still haven't answered which is the best flat pedal???


As you can tell by the thread, there is no best.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SV11 said:


> As you can tell by the thread, there is no best.


Say it ain't so!!!???


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> Say it ain't so!!!???


lol, sorry to be a downer.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

illnacord said:


> Superstar pedals, with cutouts and colored pins. Who has the specs on pedal pins?! Are all threaded holes created equal and are pins interchangeable? Which pin system, grub screw, system is the preferred or best?


I've been running a pair of these ^^^ HT-made "Superstar Ultra-Mag CNC" pedals on my AM & DH bike for a while now (Black with gold pins FYI, and steel axle... but at only 310g/pair I see little point in going the expensive Ti axles...though it does bring the weight to an insane 260g/pair!!).

Very light, and really well made. Slightly concavity to its shape which I find nice, and pretty thin for extra clearance. Grip wise, initially they didn't have as much insane grip as I was used to (compared to my NS Legeaters on my street bike) but now that the pins have some wear on top of them they actually grip better, as they are sharper (if that makes sense). I also like the fact that these pins are stronger than the hollow hex threaded-pins, and the bolt head itself stays well intact for later replacement if needed, unlike the hollow hex type pins which get full of crud, deform, and generally seem to get pulled out a lot easier.

I've smashed these Ultra Mag CNC pedals many times on rocks and the like, without issue (apart from a loss of some colour of course). I will be buying these again - the weight/price and performance/price is brilliant, let alone all the different colour combo's you can chose from.

Cheers,
*


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

starship303 said:


> I've been running a pair of these ^^^ HT-made "Superstar Ultra-Mag CNC" pedals on my AM & DH bike for a while now (Black with gold pins FYI, and steel axle... but at only 310g/pair I see little point in going the expensive Ti axles...though it does bring the weight to an insane 260g/pair!!).
> 
> Very light, and really well made. Slightly concavity to its shape which I find nice, and pretty thin for extra clearance. Grip wise, initially they didn't have as much insane grip as I was used to (compared to my NS Legeaters on my street bike) but now that the pins have some wear on top of them they actually grip better, as they are sharper (if that makes sense). I also like the fact that these pins are stronger than the hollow hex threaded-pins, and the bolt head itself stays well intact for later replacement if needed, unlike the hollow hex type pins which get full of crud, deform, and generally seem to get pulled out a lot easier.
> 
> ...


Price, and place to purchase them (anywhere aside from superstar themselves, prefer not ordering from across seas)? 260g/pair for the ti spindle is unreal.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Well Superstar branded stuff is only available direct from them at http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk. From my experience their postage was good, i had no issues buying them from the other side of the world.

Interestingly, unlike the more common design available under lots of different names (still a great pedal it has to be said) I've actually not seen this slightly different, lighter Ultra Mag version labelled anything else other than Superstar. Maybe search for HT pedals and see what you get?

*


----------



## Tubulargoose (May 24, 2011)

So creeped this thread for 30 minutes now and all I know is my head hurts.

I think I've narrowed it down to straitline(s), sunline v one(s), or the budget minded sun ringle zuzu(s)? Haven't seen them mentioned to much except in the first page, but no bad reviews at least thats I saw. Am I missing some weak points on either? Does the V One's hold more mud with all that platform?

has anybody reviewed the zuzu(s) did I over look them?

Oh and HT is the restamper or the original? I feel lost..... and scared. I really don't want to regret my first platform pedal decision. haha

thanks!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I just ordered the Nuke Proof Neutron Alloy-Ti Pedal 2011 - Silver - Alloy - Ti Axle. So I'm pretty ripped to try them out.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm liking my Gravity Light Pedals


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been using my DMR vaults for a few rides now and they are immense, so much grip, I use Superstar NANO's on my hardtail, after reading so many 'They feel like they're stuck to your feet!' comments about other pedals, I know what that means now after using the Vaults (with 5.10's), get some


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*A Platform Pedal to Rule Them All?*

Burgtec's look a bit chunky. The Twenty6's were a find! Your mileage may vary, but having to wear 5.10 or otherwise specific shoes for the platforms defeats the purpose of platforms. You may as well go clipless. That was the turn off about going clipless on my MTB SS because I prefer to use the MTBSS not only for singletrack off road sessions but also grocery runs and days in the park. Any shoe goes. P.S. There is no best platform pedal just like there is no best tire. Lots of variables, your mileage may vary.

Now, back to the platform pedals.

*Fly Ruben Alcantara platform BMX pedals*









*Hutch BMX bear trap type pedals*


----------



## Maverick05 (Jan 24, 2011)

Burgtec look chunky for me thats what I like but still very comparable to most, for me I like the more industrial look than the flashy looks of t6 and some others but thats a personal thing and an experience thing, Ive had my fair share of flats to find what suits me.

From DIRT @ FT Bill nice
https://dirt.mpora.com/news/fort-william-day-photos-part-2.html/attachment/k/

















:thumbsup:

Speccs
Colours: Black, silver, snow camo, red, purple, blue
Huge surface area & pin design ensure grip when you need it most
22mm thin pedal profile
Easy to remove pins
Pin has 4mm diameter and is diamond knurled for added traction
1.5mm Dish allows your feet to sit into the pedal, increasing grip
Fully CNCed pedal body machine from aircraft grade 204 2TG Aluminium billet
Unique pedal body design allows all pins to be removed
Weight 550g with steel axles. With Ti axles To be confirmed
Titanium axles available from mid December 09

*This is what I like most*
Super strong axles for maximum power transfer from rider to bike
Dual sealed bearing arrangement for smoother running
3-Stage process on axle: plasma coating, nickel-plating, titanium nitriding
Axles made from the finest EN24 T steel
Fully serviceable every part is replaceable
Maintenance made easy. Simple design allows for easy pedal repairs

Probably not for everyone, DX or WahWahs Decoys etc are hard to beat on price for performance, but I trust these fully Ive never had a failure ever, can't say that about many.


----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

I like pedals from a bmx company called " profile racing"
There gas pedals are great with replacable been and they grip well to any shoe. 
Also, they are made in U.S.A.


----------



## Tubulargoose (May 24, 2011)

*@mavrick05*

those do look bad ass. shin gaurd REQUIRED? haha, they also prob. stick well to shins and clafs also?


----------



## JacktheFlash (Dec 1, 2010)

nice, i like it


----------



## Pher16 (Jul 20, 2004)

How do the DMR Vaults hold up to big hits off rocks? Do they seem fragile?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I've used the DMR and they are strong but after now using the NukeProof Alum/Ti flats with removeable Hex pins...no contest. But it's all personal prefs too. These, as I said before are for the wifey but, (being a typical guy, I ride her bike as much as she does he he) I've used her bike in tricks and naff DH sections with great stability and flow. The pedals do not spin too freely so that when you need to leave the pedals, its predictable where they are when you left them.

Manditory Porn:



























aaaaahhhhh....fizzle. Thats better! lol.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

How much do Nukeproof sell them for?


----------



## Maverick05 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tubulargoose said:


> those do look bad ass. shin gaurd REQUIRED? haha, they also prob. stick well to shins and clafs also?


Hey tubular, yeah you'd think so, I swapped one ride for a day for some new DXs I just had lying around to see how it'd be.

I've never shredded my shins on the Burgtec's and always I wear knee TLD Tbones, first ride on the DX's wearing 5:10s slipped off on gap jump mid air and proceeded to get shin rash on landing.

Prompty put my Burgtec's back on an not had an slip since lol will never do that again haha lesson learnt @ me  BTs forever for me.


----------



## Maverick05 (Jan 24, 2011)

my bad dp.


----------



## Pher16 (Jul 20, 2004)

Is the Deity Decoy 2.0 supposed to be an upgrade from the orginal Deity Decoy? It has 8 pins instead of 10. 

I can't see how this can be an improvement


----------



## 18hands (May 28, 2010)

*Crank Brothers Mallet*

I like em. They are platform but also do the clips.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Some pedals that interest me:

HT Evo AE01 (11mm thick)
http://www.ht-components.com/ht_portal/product/list?cname=pedal&cname2=dh/fr/4x&productCname=EVO









HT Nano PA12A (same as Deity Compound, 17mm thick)
http://www.ht-components.com/ht_portal/product/list?cname=pedal&cname2=dh/fr/4x&productCname=nano-p


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

anyone used those new plactic pedals for trail riding or dh, dj am n whatnot? i dont smash ma pedals too often so they might be a good cheep way to get into those thin things.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

BeezKneez said:


> anyone had some time on the new dmr vaults?
> 
> they have everything i like on a pedal.
> Just how good are they grip / durability wise?


Just had a couple of proper rides on them so far, but initial impressions are very good. I had no real complaints about my previous pedals (Wahwahs), but got the Vaults for a bit of extra bling - with regards to grip they are better than the Wahwahs, and they also feel very neutral and easy to get used to. They seem easier to "nail" the foot position on, especially when you get back on after dabbing or whatever. They give a more "cupped" (concave) feel compared to the Wahwahs - like your foot sinks into them a bit.

I'll have to get back to you the durability. They do give off an impression of quality. They don't spin very easily, but it's not like they noticably drag either. Off to the French Alps shortly, that should help with the durability testing. 

Mandatory pron:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

]this is the best pedal model that i use... 17mm slim without pins..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270763049455


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone try the Echo TR platform? 332grams, 100x94x16mm. They come in tons of colors too. Yet I can't find them anywhere in the usa.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> Anyone try the Echo TR platform? 332grams, 100x94x16mm. They come in tons of colors too. Yet I can't find them anywhere in the usa.
> 
> havent tried them, but they are available here in the states.
> http://www.midwestbiketrials.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=341


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

murrdogg11 said:


> havent tried them, but they are available here in the states.
> http://www.midwestbiketrials.com/st...gure they have every other color except gold.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

DMR Vaults! Amazing grip, huge platform and damn good lookin! Only a few rides in but seem well built and should last a long time.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*KCNC Taiwan puttin' out new product*

@Hutch: Echo TR platform appear like Atomlab Trail Kings except the Echo's have additional machined out windows in the pedal ends. Not bad!

Was browsing Platform Pedals and found *KCNC Taiwan* busting out some unique designs. Wouldn't rock them due to durability concerns (weight) but thought the thread would be interested.

Photos by simplicity-cycle Hong Kong, specs as follows:

KCNC Steady Full CNC Platform Pedals, 6061 Aluminum platform, spindle Stainless Steel Cartridge and Needle Bushing for bearings, Weight: 326g/pair

KCNC Knife pedals for road (not MTB) at sub 200 grams.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Kyle2834 said:


> Some pedals that interest me:
> 
> HT Evo AE01 (11mm thick)
> http://www.ht-components.com/ht_portal/product/list?cname=pedal&cname2=dh/fr/4x&productCname=EVO
> ...


I've been on the HT 11mm thick pedals for a month or so now and can say that thay feel great under your feet and have held up well so far. They are so thin that I have noticed a decrease in rock strikes compared to other 'low profile' pedals I have used.
Super light too for being steel/alum, right about 375 grams a pair.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

+1 I've got the AE-01 with Ti spindle and they've been awesome! Still relatively new, but 2 days in Whistler, 3 in Winter Park, and 3 in Telluride and not a single issue. Though they are paper thin, they still manage to have a concave feel courtesy of the long pins. I like them a lot! Well under 300g too!


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

where are you guys getting the HT Evo AE01's?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

drastic. said:


> where are you guys getting the HT Evo AE01's?


I'd also like to know...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

I just ordered *Syncros Crux* pedals. The grip and bearing longevity convinced me after reading some reviews. Let's see how do I personally like those pedals.

Older *Atomlab Aircorps* were my favorites for long time, but I have to change those to newer Aircorps after destroying pedal bodies to rocks. The newer Aircorps with only bushings, no bearings at all, were dissapointment. After one week of extremely dusty conditions in Spain the bushings were totally destroyed. Seals were insufficient I think. I might try to rebuild those with some modified seals. Thought grip of these latest model Aircorps were really good.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Add another to the mix*

See article:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Specialized-Prototype-Pedals-Crankworx.html

:thumbsup: Looks like a good design w/lots of race testing already!

And an amusing (posted) comment from the article:

marvelus10 (on pinkbike) 
:eekster: Just need some shoes that will survive a season with these, my 510's ran away on their own as soon as I said I wanted a set of these pedals.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

NoahColorado said:


> +1 I've got the AE-01 with Ti spindle


I think there is an army of people here who want what you have.


----------



## jianxing (Feb 23, 2011)

how about HT AE-02?
- its lighter than the AE-01


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Exposed spindle could rub against shoe, negating any weight savings. Also, spindle is more vulnerable. I'd destroy the AE-02.


----------



## jianxing (Feb 23, 2011)

where can i get the ae01 and the compatible Ti spindle?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to DMR V8's ouch lol


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

^Flex much?



jianxing said:


> where can i get the ae01 and the compatible Ti spindle?


Not available yet


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

jianxing said:


> how about HT AE-02?
> - its lighter than the AE-01


Lighter true, but not as thin. I don't see the exposed axle being a negitive at all, but I love how thin the AE-01s are.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

hard to beat the thin feeling of the Canfield Crampons. You can really feel the push/pull effect this has on your pedal strokes. When using the tall pedal spikes, the spindle cannot be felt. This is a great way to lower your COG on your bike.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyle2834 said:


> ^Flex much?


lol it was unintentional


----------



## jianxing (Feb 23, 2011)

Twenty6 Prerunner Ti Pedal, 264 g


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

^ Hell no, that pedal is not worth *$270*....

There should be some kind of cutoff after the $150 amount. If a manufacturer can't engineer a set of pedals to cost less than $150, then their design probably shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> Just had a couple of proper rides on them so far, but initial impressions are very good. I had no real complaints about my previous pedals (Wahwahs), but got the Vaults for a bit of extra bling - with regards to grip they are better than the Wahwahs, and they also feel very neutral and easy to get used to. They seem easier to "nail" the foot position on, especially when you get back on after dabbing or whatever. They give a more "cupped" (concave) feel compared to the Wahwahs - like your foot sinks into them a bit.
> 
> I'll have to get back to you the durability. They do give off an impression of quality. They don't spin very easily, but it's not like they noticably drag either. Off to the French Alps shortly, that should help with the durability testing.


After a week of VERY muddy conditions in Les Portes du Soleil, I'm very impressed with the Vaults. Very grippy in the slop, and seem to have come off no worse for wear (except the color which has gone from the pins...which was to be expected I think...).


----------



## ianz2 (Feb 16, 2009)

50/50's have lasted me 6 years


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Your statistic is irrelevant without usage and weather conditions, among other things. Unless of course you meant they lasted 6 years in your closet.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Interesting on how many re-branded Wellgo pedals there are, and have been posted. That aside, pedal choices really boil down to aesthetic preferences, and many will choose form over function. For me, I'm quite interested in that VP Concept uber-flat pedal....anyone know when that will be out?


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

2_WD said:


> Thanks to DMR V8's ouch lol


What are you using for shoes??? V8's are not the best gripping pedals but far from the worst. You should not be blowing your feet that much.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Just met up with my homie from Another Bike Shop ABS, Santa Cruz. He swears the whole team there runs MG1's, they run the mountains. Wow!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Azonic 420s... I'm not finding these very sticky at all!

Went back to the old Azonic A Frams (?) and find they're WAY grippier than the 420s.

Crampons are next on my list.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Pau11y said:


> Azonic 420s... I'm not finding these very sticky at all!
> 
> Went back to the old Azonic A Frams (?) and find they're WAY grippier than the 420s.
> 
> Crampons are next on my list.


I used to use the 420's as well and agree, they suck as far as grip goes. Of course I didn't realize it until I tried some Deity Decoys which were great. 
Now I'm on Straitlines which make the Deity pedals seem like the 420's. 
Straitlines kick butt!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*OP: Specialized & Straitline new platform pedals*

Specialized 10mm thick platforms with needle bearings that are installed from the top of the pedal (silver plate) versus the side. Spare pins can be stored in the pedal as well. Weight 500g/ pair. Source: Sicklines

Straitline AMP platform flat pedals 335g /pair. Machined with serious Tsudakoma equipment. Source: Sicklines


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

All of the ultra thin pedals coming out that make use of a large single bearing next to the crank seem like trouble. I just don't see this design working over the long haul. In fact, I have been riding one in particular for a while and the drive side keeps developing play and then making a loud clicking sound.
I think a pedal needs bearings on both sides of the spindle to distribute the load. The specialized pedal seems like a good solution.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Forte Convert?*

I've been using Wellgo MG-1 magnesium pedals since 2002, 375g/pair. Weight is a factor for me, & this solution is great.

I recently got a low=profile Forte Convert (on sale for $45):

Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals










But, they're heavier at 470g/pair. Are they in fact made by another mfr?

You can still get MG-1 for ~$35 shipped. I need some platforms for some used bikes I just got, & it looks like MG-1 is the way to go. In terms of performance/price.

Anyone know of any low price-point platform pedals, without sacrificing too much performance? Kona Jack **** go for $19.99 at Cambriabike:

Kona Jackshit Platform Pedals 051435000203 at Cambriabike










non-removal pins?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Skip any aluminum pedals with non-removable pins, these have ZERO grip. Like bolting a block of ice to your cranks.

Plastic pedals seem to be the latest craze with BMXers. Quite light, dirt cheap, and apparently even fairly grippy as long as it is dry. Obviously not very durable though.

Other than that, get the cheap wellgo "V8 copy" with loose ball bearings for under $20. 
They require some maintenance to keep them going, but they are grippy enough. Most models are around 500-550g/pair.


----------



## Dispatch (May 16, 2011)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Anyone know of any low price-point platform pedals, without sacrificing too much performance?


I'm using the specialized p series pedals for 20$ and they have been working great with 5.10's. The grooves in the pedal give extra grip. I've just been using them for chair lift runs and it's still easy to reposition your foot in a pinch if you need to.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

chimpanzee00 said:


> I recently got a low=profile Forte Convert (on sale for $45):
> But, they're heavier at 470g/pair. Are they in fact made by another mfr?


Yep, they're made by HT.

Personally I'm sticking with the pedals I have (which includes one set of Converts) until HT's AE01 pedals come out.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Interbike 2011 platform flat pedal offerings*

Some high end pedals seen at Interbike 2011 via Pinkbike: Twenty6 and Bare Bones. The Bare Bones appears to be an identical shape (different colors) to the design Atomlab was pimpin' around last year. Still, the stats are legit:

11mm thick, 343g weight, 105x100 platform size


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't quite understand all the "bling" pedals. Are you only meant to ride those indoors, and with no shoes on?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

lelebebbel, you dont need to understand it because you arent the type of customer these companies designed these bling pedals for. Plenty of others will as attested in the amount of interest. And I wouldnt want to ride any flat pedal without shoes like you ask; those pins dont exactly mesh well with human flesh. They dont call these pedals "shinburgers" without reason.


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

What are the main difference between the Easton Cully and the Fatboy?


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Lovin' the new Predator!!! My bike needs that sh*t! Anyone wanna buy my used green Prerunners w/ Ti pins?? >


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

illnacord said:


> lelebebbel, you dont need to understand it because you arent the type of customer these companies designed these bling pedals for.


I'm the type of customer who rides DH outdoors and thus occasionally slams his pedals into rocks or crashes. I wouldn't want bling pedals for the same reason I wouldn't want bling tires...

What type of customer are these bling pedals designed for?



> And I wouldnt want to ride any flat pedal without shoes like you ask; those pins dont exactly mesh well with human flesh.


Really?


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

illnacord said:


> lelebebbel, you dont need to understand it because you arent the type of customer these companies designed these bling pedals for. Plenty of others will as attested in the amount of interest. And I wouldnt want to ride any flat pedal without shoes like you ask; those pins dont exactly mesh well with human flesh. They dont call these pedals "shinburgers" without reason.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

those look good! what do you want for them?


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

lelebebbel said:


> I'm the type of customer who rides DH outdoors and thus occasionally slams his pedals into rocks or crashes. I wouldn't want bling pedals for the same reason I wouldn't want bling tires...
> 
> What type of customer are these bling pedals designed for?


great. now folks get heckled for not choosing pedals for form over function... :madman:

must...get...bright anodized...pedals...:yawn:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

monkei said:


> Lovin' the new Predator!!! My bike needs that sh*t! Anyone wanna buy my used green Prerunners w/ Ti pins?? >


No, but I wanna buy a green set of Predator for my '12 Session 88!

MTBP


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*VP Platform Pedals*

VP pedals (via Ride SFO) thin flats in silver, with pins galore


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

^ thats just crazy


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

^ poorly executed canfield rip-off much? also, no spindle through the body?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

^ no spindle mean not ripping of canfield. duh. spindles are so last year lol


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*VP Platform Pedals 2011-2012*

VP pedals via RideSFO at Biketoberfest:


----------



## kattrap (Mar 15, 2008)

Sold. I can get two pairs of MG-1s from ebay for the price of one pair at CBO. Sorry CBO. I'll watch for HT's Nano AN01. Brand name isn't that important to me. 
Awesome thread.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

After riding them for a week or so, I can now officially say that Canfield Crampons are the bees knees.
These are my first thin pedals and it is just amazing. I don't notice a difference when pedalling, but I do notice the additional clearance, and the improved grip (they won't rotate out from under your feet and smash you in the calves like thicker pedals can). 
I'm not buying thick pedals ever again.










Beyond that they are also super grippy, have a large platform with grub-screw style pins that can still be screwed in from the back, and they are light (386g/pair with long pins installed) without dodgy magnesium or expensive titanium parts.

My previous flat pedals include Tioga SF-MX Pros (which I still have), different Wellgos including the Mags, DMR V8s and Ringle ZuZus, and the Crampons beat all of them hands down.

I may have to get a second set for my hardtail....


----------



## simontyler (Mar 24, 2009)

Point One Racing Podiums - for similar reasons...


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody have these? Are they available in the US? They look drool worthy.

Syntace


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

morandi said:


> Anybody have these? Are they available in the US? They look drool worthy.
> 
> Syntace


198 Euros?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Tioga MT- ZERO*

Apologies if they have been posted.
Looked back a few pgs. didn't see 'em








decline magazine


----------



## Badgerman (Oct 26, 2011)

illnacord said:


> *Hutch BMX bear trap type pedals*
> View attachment 615999


I've been riding this style peddle all my life.....my current pair just died...now moving on to one of the thinner platform peddles discused here...I'll post back my findings when i get a pair....and some pics of my tired old rig..lol


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Platform Pedals from Tioga and Syntace*

ducj: good find on the Tioga's, thanks. Those are so ugly with the bearing assembly. Why not just crampons?

morandi: sweet find on the Syntace's, thanks! But for $280 USD, wow!? Specs of function and looks are much like the competition for thin platform pedals. Lots of pins for grip, that's for sure.

Syntace Numbernine 16mm platform pedals 348g weight:


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I still want to try a pair of crampons, but after just a little cruising around on my Point 1 Podiums, I prefer the feel of their platforms to the prerunners. I never compared them side by side, but the Podiums are definitely easier place my foot. With the prerunners, I had a tendency to stand too close to the crankarm, as there's not enough of a pronounced hump there.


----------



## bikeguy27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Premium BMX pedal:
Thin, Light(318g), Cheap(about$30), Wide Platform, Grippy Surface, 
CNC spindle, 2 Bearings, 1 Bushing per pedal
Best Part: Replaceable Pedal Bodies for $8 a pair


----------



## bikeguy27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Premium BMX Pedal:


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Re the premium bmx pedal, they are not that thin and lack grip. Not very usefull to the MTB world, fine on the bmx track/ dirt jumps.

The HTs are my first choice, but you can't go wrong with the Point Ones either. The new (2nd gen) Canfield Crampons look promising.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Loaded platform flat pedal aka HT Rebrand again*

Hope to find someone posting review or photos of the 2nd generation Crampons. HT has been hitting hard here in the Bay Area thanks to Encina Bicycles and RideSFO. See the coverage of the SF Bike Expo that went down last weekend with the AT Showdown DJ comp. Another HT pedal re-brand appears from lurking (source: MTBR SF Bike Expo Coverage)


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Superrippah from Brave. Looks like the Superstar pedal, yes?


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

illnacord said:


> Hope to find someone posting review or photos of the 2nd generation Crampons.


I think the only difference between the V1 and V2 Crampon is that for V2 the pins near the spindles were removed and are replaced by small bumps. 
These were purchased in late July of 2011 so I think they are the V2 versions.
So far I really like the thinness of the pedals except that for me, they squeak(from the shoe rubbing on the spindle) after pedaling for a while and it drives me nuts when I"m riding where its a 40+ minute grind up hill and the pedals are going squeak squeak squeak the whole way. Re-positioning my feet some times will get rid of the noise for a while but comes back eventually and I have to move my feet again. I'm using all long pins with 5.10 spitfire shoes. My crampons with long pins weighs about 194 grams per pedal










Also got a pair of HT components MN-01 which is the same design(and most likely all manufactured by HT) as Superstar Nano, original Deity Decoy, Nukeproof Neutron but in Magnesium body/CroMo spindle. The MN-01 weigh 180 grams per pedal. You can get titainum spindles from superstar to get the weight down to about 150 grams per pedal.









Here is a shot of Crampons|HT MN-01|Wellgo MG-1 for thickness comparison.









Also just pre-ordered a pair of Da bomb bare bone pedals(similar to HT AE-01) from CRC. Will update again when I actually get them.


----------



## PiranhaFisher (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome thread, definitely appreciate all the feedback here.

Superstar CNC Nano Tech Flats after 2 weeks (click for link)


[edit]
Sorry for ginormous pic, was resized on the site I pulled it from.

[edit2]
I haven't seen these posted yet: FireEye.

Click pics for link.

635g! ChainReactionCycles.com says $141.30 ut:


340g (ChainReactionCycles.com says $327.22! :yikes:


410g ChainReactionCycles.com says $163.61 :nono:


485g ChainReactionCycles.com says $96.67


495g ChainReactionCycles.com says $104.10


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Nice colors at least lol.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

good4nothing said:


> ^ poorly executed canfield rip-off much? also, no spindle through the body?


you don't know what you're talking about. and come off sounding like a jackass.

I have canfield pedals. I love them. If they die, I'll buy a new set. They're 2 years old and going strong. But they were hardly the first thin pedal out there. The first ones I heard of were the flypapers. Which looked alot like the ones by VP that you were bashing. Except they used a bigger bearing, that fit in on both sides if the crank, and needed a custom drilled crank that nobody wanted (I think it was a gravity crank? don't totally remember). They were b1tching, aside from needing a custom super heavy hunk of junk crank. Nobody bought them because the price tag on them was like 370 dollars, + Crank (that nobody wanted to run).

The problem was, in order to run a pedal without an axle, so to speak, you need to massively reinforce the bearings and its still best to run it with two bearing sets. The Flypapers got around that by having bearings mounted on both sides of the crank. But, like mentioned nobody in their right mind wanted to run a set of gravity GAP cranks.

Then the CF bros realized that the thin pedal idea was awesome, but people wanted to run std cranks. So they thinned up the pedal, shaped it like a pringle, slapped an exposed tapered axle, and called it a day. It is a great pedal design. But they weren't the first wafer thin pedals. And these VP's look alot thinner.

I'm curious to see how the VP's handle. I guess they use a double bearing right next to the crank that is super short, and oversized the fyck out of it. I'm interested to see if people break them left and right. If they hold up, I'll probably buy a set.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

New Canfield prototype? Top secret too. 

Spoke: Humpbike-A Utah trained Jedi


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

eurospek said:


> New Canfield prototype? Top secret too.
> 
> Spoke: Humpbike-A Utah trained Jedi


Been on these pedals since Dec. and as soon as available, all of my riding buddies are going to be getting pairs as well as me for my other bikes. I held off on the older style because of the outer hump but am sold on the thin and have nothing but good to say about the functionality of these. They are working on production details and dates but weights sounding like they will be very sweet/favorable numbers. A decent amount lighter than the Point 1 pedal.


----------



## Heavy_Metal (Nov 22, 2011)

illnacord said:


> Another HT pedal re-brand appears from lurking (source: MTBR SF Bike Expo Coverage)












Do you know which model # HT pedal this is?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

aenema said:


> Been on these pedals since Dec. and as soon as available, all of my riding buddies are going to be getting pairs as well as me for my other bikes. I held off on the older style because of the outer hump but am sold on the thin and have nothing but good to say about the functionality of these. They are working on production details and dates but weights sounding like they will be very sweet/favorable numbers. A decent amount lighter than the Point 1 pedal.


Nice pedlas, do you have some more pics? And how thin are they?


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

V.P. said:


> do you have some more pics?


If I got the blessing of the Canfield Brothers, I would gladly share all the photos I have or take any you requested. Part of the deal when I got them was to keep it quiet until they had an official release. I can tell you that they are really that thin and have no bulge. Grip and weight is fantastic, I can never be satisfied with a standard thickness pedal again.


----------



## Heavy_Metal (Nov 22, 2011)

aenema said:


> ...Part of the deal when I got them was to keep it quiet until they had an official release...


So do you have to give them back now that you let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Heavy_Metal said:


> So do you have to give them back now that you let the cat out of the bag?


I didn't post the pictures, just commented on how awesome they are. I am like a viral marketeer of sorts really, picture a less gay swashbuckle looking guy than Johnny Depp
s character. Plus, the Canfields better be prepared for a struggle (or at least see a grown man cry) if they want them back.


----------



## Heavy_Metal (Nov 22, 2011)

aenema said:


> I didn't post the pictures, just commented on how awesome they are...


I stand corrected, pardon me.


----------



## giteart (Mar 14, 2011)

*Atomlab G.I. & DMR pins*

So... does anyone know if I can fit the dmr pins into the atomlab g.i. pedals?

They have short pins and want to change them into something longer


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Love my Sunline V-One pedals!


----------



## Joey07 (Oct 11, 2010)

PiranhaFisher said:


> Awesome thread, definitely appreciate all the feedback here.
> 
> Superstar CNC Nano Tech Flats after 2 weeks (click for link)
> 
> ...


Damn these are the ugliest pedals Ive ever seen!

Canfield's pedals are the best hands down!!!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone interested? Selling some Podiums brand new in box.

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain...e-racing-podium-pedals-raw-finish-756397.html


----------



## PiranhaFisher (Jul 27, 2009)

Joey07 said:


> Damn these are the ugliest pedals Ive ever seen!
> 
> Canfield's pedals are the best hands down!!!


lol, I agree. I've never riden Canfield's though. I think I'm just going to get the SpeedPlay Drillium's and call it day.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Point 1 Podium's in RED ANO*

A bit flashy, red anodized Point One Podium's on Saint Crankset. Better be real fast on the bike with this setup! (via Eurospek).

Also:::: I'm in the market for pedals, for my secondary beater scraper town ss mountain bike; looking at this guide helps, I have a hundred bucks, so I'll report back with *best platform pedal under $100!*


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

illnacord said:


> A bit flashy, red anodized Point One Podium's on Saint Crankset. Better be real fast on the bike with this setup! (via Eurospek).
> 
> Also:::: I'm in the market for pedals, for my secondary beater scraper town ss mountain bike; looking at this guide helps, I have a hundred bucks, so I'll report back with *best platform pedal under $100!*


Perhaps not THE BEST, but the (old news) Answer Rove FR pedals are on sale at Pricepoint for $67. Best execution of the ubiquitous HT AN pedal style that I have seen. I just ordered some plastic Nanos, so I will report on how those hold up just as soon as they complete the journey over from China to trail.

On a side note, the new crampons look dope. Still waiting on the Specialized pedals to materialize, though...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ What type of pin style would you call those that come on the Answer pedal? Can one buy them in longer lengths?

Usually it's either set screws (or grub screws) or socket cap screws, both used with an allen wrench, but the screw on the Answer looks to be the safest bet to replace down the line.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

eurospek said:


> ^ What type of pin style would you call those that come on the Answer pedal? Can one buy them in longer lengths?
> 
> Usually it's either set screws (or grub screws) or socket cap screws, both used with an allen wrench, but the screw on the Answer looks to be the safest bet to replace down the line.


They look about like the pins Straitline uses (and Deity on the Decoy LTD's).


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Jason B said:


> They look about like the pins Straitline uses (and Deity on the Decoy LTD's).


Was just on Deity's site and you're correct, but still have no proper name for this type of hardware or if it's possible to upgrade to longer pins as well?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a set of these Black Ops Torqlite pedals on the way! Around 400g with a wide platform for my size 12s... Hopefully a good match to my 5-10s!:thumbsup:Pedals Black Ops Torqlite Ul Cnc Blue


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

illnacord said:


> A bit flashy, red anodized Point One Podium's on Saint Crankset. Better be real fast on the bike with this setup! (via Eurospek).
> 
> Also:::: I'm in the market for pedals, for my secondary beater scraper town ss mountain bike; looking at this guide helps, I have a hundred bucks, so I'll report back with *best platform pedal under $100!*


Sick setup....just received my red Guidering in the mail, will match it up with a Saint crank, white MRP G2, and red Straitline pedals tomorrow!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

DMR Vault Pedal - Tested - Pinkbike.com


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Syncros Stainless Mental w/ replacable pins RE-UP*

@eurospek, diggin' that pic of the dmrbikes posted. The pin placement is spot on, and the shape is clean. I dig it.

@socalmx: those blackops are great value pedals - I saw those too, like all Origin 8/Black ops products, appear to copy something by a brand name, in this case the recently released Atomlab Pimplite WRX's, except the spindles differ in size and shape - the Atomlabs spindles flare towards the threads and appear beefier, the one thing I watch out for are weak looking spindles. Heat treated crmo spindles are preferred. Shearing/breaking a pedal spindles is something you want to avoid, seriously! Saving weight on a pedal spindle is a no no. I appreciate the US made titanium spindles offered for XTR and Eggbeater pedals, but the rider weight limits are something that are not tested scientifically, but by the riders using them - ouch.

I found the platform pedals under $100, an oldie but goodie as featured in the first post of this thread, the Syncros Mental - not lightweight, but heavyweight. Mentals come in variations - the Crux, Meathook, Alloy Mental, Stainless mental. Also, I've seen stainless versions with the pins molded into the pedal body (as originally reviewed in first post), and others with the pins that are replaceable. I just picked up the latter, with the replaceable pins - stainless bodies, steel spindles, replaceable pins, quad bearings, curved foot bed, rotation control, and lifetime warranty on pedal bodies, 800g (1.7lbs)!!!

Check out the dudes leg in the pinkbike thread after slipping off his Mentals: Syncros Pedals - Pinkbike.com Forum

Pic attached!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

800g on a set of pedals is just silly! I did look at the Atomlabs but cant get that version in blue! Im 215Lbs geared so hoping these hold up! Not many boulders where I ride, in fact I cant remember ever slamming my pedal hard on a rock!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Just ordered a pair of Straitline AMP pedals to replace my 520g Straitline Defacto pedals!


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

anthonylokrn said:


> Just ordered a pair of Straitline AMP pedals to replace my 520g Straitline Defacto pedals!


Even at 520g, Straitline Defactos's still rock. Can't see a reason to swap them out! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

anthonylokrn said:


> Just ordered a pair of Straitline AMP pedals to replace my 520g Straitline Defacto pedals!


I was turned away from the AMP due to the smaller size, I wear a 12 but still may consider them in the future, nice lookin pedal! Please post a pic mounted and give a report! I just mounted up my Black Ops (pictured above) and will be riding them today. I am pleased with the LARGE platform! Will see soon how they hold up!


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

I just got rid of my AMPs after getting tired of the seal drag and the fact that they will back out of crankarms due to the drag... many occurences of this have been noted. Great way to f*ck your cranks in a hurry.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

socalMX said:


> I was turned away from the AMP due to the smaller size, I wear a 12 but still may consider them in the future, nice lookin pedal! Please post a pic mounted and give a report! I just mounted up my Black Ops (pictured above) and will be riding them today. I am pleased with the LARGE platform! Will see soon how they hold up!


I wear size 9.5 so I doubt I'll have a problem with them. 

I went with the black AMP pedals so they will go great with my black/white X.O crank!



gretch said:


> I just got rid of my AMPs after getting tired of the seal drag and the fact that they will back out of crankarms due to the drag... many occurences of this have been noted. Great way to f*ck your cranks in a hurry.


The AMP uses the same seals and I assume the same axle as the Defacto pedals. Never had a problem with the drag backing the pedals out. I've had great experience with the Defacto and never notice the drag while actually pedaling, and it's great that it has no unnecessary pedal spin.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

anthonylokrn said:


> I wear size 9.5 so I doubt I'll have a problem with them.
> 
> I went with the black AMP pedals so they will go great with my black/white X.O crank!
> 
> The AMP uses the same seals and I assume the same axle as the Defacto pedals. Never had a problem with the drag backing the pedals out. I've had great experience with the Defacto and never notice the drag while actually pedaling, and it's great that it has no unnecessary pedal spin.


Hey, if they work for you great, I wasn't thrilled with their performance... getting some Point Ones.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

gretch said:


> Hey, if they work for you great, I wasn't thrilled with their performance... getting some Point Ones.


Point One Podiums have drag as well and a few people had problems with the platform completely sliding off the axle.

Nice looking pedal none the less, but quite pricey.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Crap, just missed out on a deal at Fanatik for the Podiums. They were being offered at $120... only a few pairs available. In the meantime I have some on order from CRC. Also going to try the Nukeproof Electron plastic pedal as an option for my AM riding days and keep the Podiums fresh for DH.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got my Straitline AMP in today. Beautiful pedal and much more compact from the De Facto model.

Comes in at 308g without the HEX pins and 332g with the HEX pins.

Comparison shots against the De Facto model that comes in at 520g with the HEX pins:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting that! The Amps dont look terribly smaller like I thought! Have you mounted em up yet and got a foot on em? Review!!!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Thanks for posting that! The Amps dont look terribly smaller like I thought! Have you mounted em up yet and got a foot on em? Review!!!


Waiting on my frame to arrive...hopefully in 2 weeks it will arrive!

Another money shot:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

TWO WEEKS! Ugh... J/K, sucks for you! What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Point One Podium & Straitline AMP flats platform pedal*

Comparison of both pedals, side by side. No weights, but the machining and finish on the Straitlines are on point 

Both pedals have about the same preload, Straitlines are slightly smaller, but by no means too small for my size 12's. Note the lack of the Point One Podium hump near the crankarm of the pedal.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Those do look nice. Are they as stiff to spin as the Podiums?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

He said both pedals have about the same preload! Yea, i like the fact that it deosnt have that hump! Good to hear a vote of confidence from someone else with size 12s!!! Thinking AMPs or Spike Spanks for an alternate!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my beasts, updatet with ti axle from a dead neutron mag pedal!
best pedal for big feet.. 18mm tick. 380gr alu boddy with (ti) axle


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the HT, cant beat the pricing! Wish they were a little bigger!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

If you're using the AMP pedals, be sure to use loctite and let set, ... I only used phil grease and on a shakedown ride, found the pedals unthreading themselves!!! This, after hucking off a jump and hearing a loud cracking noise.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

illnacord said:


> If you're using the AMP pedals, be sure to use loctite and let set, ... I only used phil grease and on a shakedown ride, found the pedals unthreading themselves!!! This, after hucking off a jump and hearing a loud cracking noise.


I have heard from a few riders now of the same issue with the AMPs (myself included). In my opinion there is no way you should be required to loctite your pedals. Been there done that, no thanks.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@gretch, seriously! Being paranoid about breaking a spindle is a concern, but having a pedal unthread itself while riding is another concern that just shouldn't exist!!!


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Dude, let me know when you lose your pedal and strip out your crankarm threads. Seen it happen in person. Fun times. Know any other pedals that unthread on their own?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Arent the crankarms reverse threaded for a reason? Seems it would be kinda hard for a pedal to unthread itself!


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

How bout using teflon tape instead of loctite?... and pedals are not suppose to unthread. None of the pedals I've used have unthreaded themselves and I didn't use any loctite or tape on em. Lopro mags, blackspire sub4, Vp-001s, wellgo's, tiogas, azonic aframe, and my recent addition HT ae-01s have all stayed put. Maybe it was a bad batch of amps, either way it sounds strange.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

I tried to contact Straitline to get their take on it, but they never responded to my inquiries. If I was heaping praise on a product you can guarantee a response, but not in this case.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

These look mighty fine, especially for $62 with today's exchange rate.

» It's getting late in Taiwan, and I've got them taking pictures of new On-One Thinny Pedals. Shed Fire : Designing for On-One, Titus and Planet X from Calderdale.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Those look good. I was considering the DA Bomb Bare Bones (another HT AE01 rebranded) for just over $100, but not available until mid February. Are these available from On-One's website? Any more details?


----------



## DesertCrawler (Sep 28, 2010)

Those On One's look very nice. I wanted AE01 or some close variant but decided I could not wait for general availability to be better in the US. It boiled down to Straitline AMP vs Spank Spike. Even though the AMPs are lighter, overall I preferred the design of the Spike. Just installed them today on my Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro and will hopefully test them out Monday.

On my AM bike I have been running the re-branded HTs sold by Performance. They are cheap enough, work great and have held up well in abusive AZ riding conditions, but I do want something thinner to maybe reduce pedal strikes but more importantly for better control. Just couldn't bring myself to spend Point One Podium prices, as nice as those pedals are.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the On-ones too but THINNY? Come on now, couldnt come up with a better name than that? AND THEY DONT COME IN BLUE!!!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

socalMX said:


> I like the On-ones too but THINNY? Come on now, couldnt come up with a better name than that? AND THEY DONT COME IN BLUE!!!


I would've named them On-One Wafers.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

monstertiki, no, they recommend loctite in instructions, I used it and the pedals have stayed put since! ... also, be sure to use loctite on clean threads, loctite does not work on greased up spindle and crankarm threads!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

gretch said:


> Are these available from On-One's website? Any more details?


According to the link he posted, they'll be available in about 5 weeks. One of the comments says they'll be on On-One's web sites, but I don't see them listed yet.


----------



## DesertCrawler (Sep 28, 2010)

DesertCrawler said:


> Those On One's look very nice. I wanted AE01 or some close variant but decided I could not wait for general availability to be better in the US. It boiled down to Straitline AMP vs Spank Spike. Even though the AMPs are lighter, overall I preferred the design of the Spike. Just installed them today on my Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro and will hopefully test them out Monday.
> 
> On my AM bike I have been running the re-branded HTs sold by Performance. They are cheap enough, work great and have held up well in abusive AZ riding conditions, but I do want something thinner to maybe reduce pedal strikes but more importantly for better control. Just couldn't bring myself to spend Point One Podium prices, as nice as those pedals are.


Just a quick update. I have these on my Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro and was able to try them out on a few runs yesterday (two Holbert runs, followed by one Geronimo at South Mountain in Phoenix).

They are great. Zero regrets. I noticed fewer pedal strikes, they are nice and roomy without being too big, and seem easy to get the foot positioned consistently. I opted to not install the inner pins which was the recommendation in the instructiuons for optimal foot placement vs optimal grip. Since they gripped just fine using 5.10s, I do not feel the need for the maximum grip pin placement option. I did not notice any squeaking from the 5.10s that some have reported.

I really noticed the added control especially in the switchbacks.

I plan to get another set for my AM/FR bike when I can justify replacing the current pedals.


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey bit of a n00b to proper flats... looking for someone to recommend high quality pedal that works well with 510's.

Coming from a clipless pedal users perspective.. Looking for something that's gonna make me feel nicely positioned on the pedal.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Joel RW said:


> Hey bit of a n00b to proper flats... looking for someone to recommend high quality pedal that works well with 510's.
> 
> Coming from a clipless pedal users perspective.. Looking for something that's gonna make me feel nicely positioned on the pedal.


Any pedal with replaceable pins.


----------



## conquest80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kona Wah-Wah.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

illnacord said:


> monstertiki, no, they recommend loctite in instructions, I used it and the pedals have stayed put since! ...


Out of curiosity, what is so different about the threads cut on the new spindles vs the old defacto spindle threads (or any other pedal for that matter) that requires these (and only these) pedals use loctite? 
Maybe it's just me, but it seems awfully odd.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Jason B said:


> Out of curiosity, what is so different about the threads cut on the new spindles vs the old defacto spindle threads (or any other pedal for that matter) that requires these (and only these) pedals use loctite?
> Maybe it's just me, but it seems awfully odd.


Its not just you... it is both odd and a bunch of BS... and there is no mention of using loctite in Straitline's install instructions that I could find. Loctite for pins is fine, but for pedal spindles should not be required.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

gretch said:


> Its not just you... it is both odd and a bunch of BS... and there is no mention of using loctite in Straitline's install instructions that I could find. Loctite for pins is fine, but for pedal spindles should not be required.


a bike shop mechanic was telling me they have been using teflon tape and that has been successful.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

gretch: easy. New instructions may have been made from user feedback, it happens. 

murrdogg: teflon tape, this is like household plumbing. Loctite does the job. The only drawback is loctite should be left to set. Changing out clipless to platforms and vice versa may be a nuisance.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Teflon tape WILL make the threads tighter! Im using it on my pedals. I would rather that than gum up the threads on my crank using Loctite!


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

illnacord said:


> gretch: easy. New instructions may have been made from user feedback, it happens.
> 
> murrdogg: teflon tape, this is like household plumbing. Loctite does the job. The only drawback is loctite should be left to set. Changing out clipless to platforms and vice versa may be a nuisance.


Yes thanks, I'm aware of what it is. I'm just passing off information from my lbs who deal alot with straitline and have sold/installed many sets of the amps.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

illnacord said:


> gretch: easy. New instructions may have been made from user feedback, it happens.
> 
> murrdogg: teflon tape, this is like household plumbing. Loctite does the job. The only drawback is loctite should be left to set. Changing out clipless to platforms and vice versa may be a nuisance.


Please answer the question. What is so different about those threads vs any other? 
Are threads not cut properly (wrong angle on cutting tool or something)? There has to be a reason for this oddity.

You can buy cheap pedals that don't suffer this fate. Seem ridiculous for a high end component.

In my eyes, loctite is just a band-aid.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

I just installed a $40 pair of nylon pedals (Nukeproof Electrons) on my Uzzi. They threaded on much better than the Straitline Amps with a bit of grease (as every pedal should be installed). I don't suspect that these "cheap" pedals will be falling off anytime soon. Is the issue the threading on the spindles with the Amps? Probably, but what do I know. I only use products not engineer them. And I don't pay blind homage to anyone's products no matter how blingastic they look... performance is everything.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jason B said:


> Please answer the question. What is so different about those threads vs any other?
> Are threads not cut properly (wrong angle on cutting tool or something)? There has to be a reason for this oddity.
> 
> You can buy cheap pedals that don't suffer this fate. Seem ridiculous for a high end component.
> ...


I've heard that the threads are cut too deep.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

What is the consensus as to the best thin platform pedal.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

no consensus. Everybody loves thin, and few have the money to afford redundant sets of super high end pedals. If you get the canfields, the point ones, or the spanks, chances are, you will be incredibly pleased.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

William42 said:


> no consensus. Everybody loves thin, and few have the money to afford redundant sets of super high end pedals. If you get the canfields, the point ones, or the spanks, chances are, you will be incredibly pleased.


I totally agree. Like so many high end things, it eventually just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Im waiting for the pedals from E-Thirteen to be released shortly , things looks pretty bad8ss ! and i love the pin layout on them too.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Point1


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have NRGs on my dh and am bikes for the last 3 years (I ride both bikes all year long) They are low profile Freeride Pedal Description from the web page:extruded from 6061 aluminum. CNC and anodized 17mm body has ten replaceable grip pins for ultimate traction. CNC'd chromoly axle held tight with two sealed bearings and one DU bushing. Weight: 440 grams/pr. MSRP: $80/pr Black, $90/pr for colors

View attachment 665652


View attachment 665653


NRG Enterprises - Products


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

NRG has a new pedal coming out shortly (February?) called the Space Junk... its a clone of the HT AE-01 pedal... very thin and light at about 315 grams claimed weight.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> I have NRGs on my dh and am bikes for the last 3 years (I ride both bikes all year long) They are low profile Freeride Pedal Description from the web page:extruded from 6061 aluminum. CNC and anodized 17mm body has ten replaceable grip pins for ultimate traction. CNC'd chromoly axle held tight with two sealed bearings and one DU bushing. Weight: 440 grams/pr. MSRP: $80/pr Black, $90/pr for colors
> 
> View attachment 665652
> 
> ...


i loved the grip on the slabalanche nrg pedal (the top pic)....however, after twice catching the corner and bending my crank arms and pedal spindel i've moved on...obviously im not blaming it on the pedal 100%...but i think it would have helped with a less catch friendly design.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@michael1: No consensus. Go through 13 pages and you'll find a pedal for everyone's tastes.

@Jason B: Who do you think I am, Straitline? LOL. These were my first set of pedals from Straitline.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Picked up some HT AN01 Nano series pedals off ebay for 50 bucks to replace a pair of Kona Wah Wahs on my brother's bike. These are about 20g lighter too, managed to weigh both, and ended up replacing the stock stainless pins with some slightly longer pins and much better in black too lol.









HT Components Pedal | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ended up replacing the pins (same size as on the HT) on my Forte Convert pedals (another HT rebrand) and hopefully these will have just the right amount of grip with my Vans. The stock pins were great, until it got muddy.

Next pedal purchase will be the On-One Thinnys as soon as they release (rebranded HT EVO AE01) as I can't really justify spending more than $50-100 on pedals these days, especially after purchasing a pair of Point1 Podiums for $150 in raw finish and feeling a bit disappointed in my purchase. They had quite a bit of resistance in spinning (read about it online but expected it to be less), some of the pin threads looked like they could be chased before inserting the pins, and the raw finish was "too raw" in a sense, like it could have had one more stage of deburring to smooth out some of the edges.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

eurospek said:


> Next pedal purchase will be the On-One Thinnys as soon as they release (rebranded HT EVO AE01) as I can't really justify spending more than $50-100 on pedals these days, especially after purchasing a pair of Point1 Podiums for $150 in raw finish and feeling a bit disappointed in my purchase. They had quite a bit of resistance in spinning (read about it online but expected it to be less), some of the pin threads looked like they could be chased before inserting the pins, and the raw finish was "too raw" in a sense, like it could have had one more stage of deburring to smooth out some of the edges.




The resistance is meant to be that way.

» Video: Machining a Point One Racing Podium Pedal - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource

Point One Podium Pedal Reviews


----------



## capslayer (Nov 19, 2006)

Not sure if it's been mentioned here, but I spoke with someone with Point One recently and they said that the new pedals have slightly less tight tolerances in the seals, which will speed up the break in period and have less resistance.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> The resistance is meant to be that way.
> 
> » Video: Machining a Point One Racing Podium Pedal - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource
> 
> Point One Podium Pedal Reviews


Thanks for the links.









I was fully aware of the resistance before dropping the money but expected things to be smoother. And they may be fine on DH-oriented bikes, but for me, in the Midwest, I rarely point my bike down and would appreciate something smoother out of the box that didn't require such a long break-in period. Sold them, broke even, no biggie, and onto the next.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

eurospek said:


> Picked up some HT AN01 Nano series pedals off ebay for 50 bucks to replace a pair of Kona Wah Wahs on my brother's bike. These are about 20g lighter too, managed to weigh both, and ended up replacing the stock stainless pins with some slightly longer pins and much better in black too lol.
> 
> I took my kona Wah Wahs and retapped the threads for Straitline pins......awesome.
> 20minutes well spent.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

I have Crank Bros Crampons and Point One Podiums both; bought both sets new same time... 

They're both quite nice, but I prefer the Crampons. They feel a bit slimmer.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

morandi said:


> I took my kona Wah Wahs and retapped the threads for Straitline pins......awesome.
> 20minutes well spent.


A 10-pc bag of Straitline pins is like $10+ online. I bought a bag of longer set screws (100-pcs) for $5 online. Much more cost effective.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

recitio said:


> I have Crank Bros Crampons and Point One Podiums both; bought both sets new same time...
> 
> They're both quite nice, but I prefer the Crampons. They feel a bit slimmer.


I think you're looking for Canfield Bros.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Well they're definitely brothers...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

recitio said:


> Well they're definitely brothers...


Yessir they are. I just picked up a pair of Point1 Podiums over the Canfield Crampons. Maybe I'll try out the Canfields later.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

eurospek said:


> A 10-pc bag of Straitline pins is like $10+ online. I bought a bag of longer set screws (100-pcs) for $5 online. Much more cost effective.


Am i able to swap out the pins in my DMR V8 pedals for Straightline style ones? Are the thread diameters standard across pedals?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

2_WD said:


> Am i able to swap out the pins in my DMR V8 pedals for Straightline style ones? *Are the thread diameters standard across pedals?*


Not from my experience. Both HT pedals I have and the Kona Wah Wah had different sized thread diameters. The Konas were small, M3 size, where as the HT are M4.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Not from my experience. Both HT pedals I have and the Kona Wah Wah had different sized thread diameters. The Konas were small, M3 size, where as the HT are M4.


Awesome, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

So, do you have much time on the Straitlines yet? Thoughts? I'm sporting Size 13's, so not a whole lot bigger than your 12's. I just picked up a set of the Performance Forte Convert pedals to fill the gap left by some other pedals that failed prematurely. The Forte's are good, but I like some of the features of the AMP's for the rocky desert southwest terrain I ride (and I still have a pedal-less bike in the garage to buy for!  ).



illnacord said:


> Comparison of both pedals, side by side. No weights, but the machining and finish on the Straitlines are on point
> 
> Both pedals have about the same preload, Straitlines are slightly smaller, but by no means too small for my size 12's. Note the lack of the Point One Podium hump near the crankarm of the pedal.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got a pair of the HT AE01T pedals. Light, nice wide platform, super grippy, good pin layout, smooth spinning, super thin. Felt really good on the bike, and really nice in the corners. Only drawback, was on one of the climbs on my ride I had some squeaking. Nothing major, just vaguely annoying. Was wearing 5.10 impacts and I think it was the sole of the shoe contacting the little outboard bearing.


----------



## capslayer (Nov 19, 2006)

Where did you find them?? Have been looking for a while for those.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

ebay.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

The path bike shop has them. 
The Path Bike Shop - New Arrivals


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone have an idea when the revised Canfield crampons will be released?

After a set of ultra thins but am finding it hard to choose and living in remote australia makes it even harder. Never see anything in person before purchasing.

Ta
Matt


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

Jack0207 said:


> Anyone have an idea when the revised Canfield crampons will be released?
> 
> After a set of ultra thins but am finding it hard to choose and living in remote australia makes it even harder. Never see anything in person before purchasing.
> 
> ...


Matt,
The new Crampon Ultimate's and Ultimate Mag's are coming in Mid May. We are really excited- We have been prototyping the new pedal and bushings for 2 years now. 
The Weights are down to 320g and 280g (mag). Patents are filed and the pedal is now down to 10mm at the thick spot-


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

cSquared said:


> Matt,
> The new Crampon Ultimate's and Ultimate Mag's are coming in Mid May. We are really excited- We have been prototyping the new pedal and bushings for 2 years now.
> The Weights are down to 320g and 280g (mag). Patents are filed and the pedal is now down to 10mm at the thick spot-


Nice, sounds like you guys nailed it. Whats the length and width of the pedal?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

cSquared said:


> Matt,
> The new Crampon Ultimate's and Ultimate Mag's are coming in Mid May. We are really excited- We have been prototyping the new pedal and bushings for 2 years now.
> The Weights are down to 320g and 280g (mag). Patents are filed and the pedal is now down to 10mm at the thick spot-


Wow, that's impressive.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

FYI for anyone else interested in the Straitline AMPs, I did a short write-up of my initial impressions in this post.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

cSquared said:


> Matt,
> The new Crampon Ultimate's and Ultimate Mag's are coming in Mid May. We are really excited- We have been prototyping the new pedal and bushings for 2 years now.
> The Weights are down to 320g and 280g (mag). Patents are filed and the pedal is now down to 10mm at the thick spot-


I am so fully on board as long as there is no squeaking noise. They sound awesome. All the thin pedals I've tried have some sort of bearing issue, excessive drag, or annoying squeaking sound when pedaling. Glad to hear you are doing some rigorous testing before releasing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Djenghis (Aug 5, 2010)

Havent bothered to read every single post in this thread but in case it hasnt been mentioned; blackspire big slim is a high performer at a low price, they look awesome in black, 92x92mm plattform, servicable design, weight 418grams, have used them one season now mostly for all-mountain and they are great, love this bang-for-the-buck pedal
http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5952/292238/0/0


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

*New HOPE pedals*

Not sure if this is a repost, but just came across these on the interwebz. Looking close to production.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Those Hopes are pretty. I kind of like the green.


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

cSquared said:


> Matt,
> The new Crampon Ultimate's and Ultimate Mag's are coming in Mid May. We are really excited- We have been prototyping the new pedal and bushings for 2 years now.
> The Weights are down to 320g and 280g (mag). Patents are filed and the pedal is now down to 10mm at the thick spot-


Thanks for the first hand info! Will hang out on the plastic crap I have at the moment until the Ultimates become available in May = can't wait!


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

I have to say I really miss the feel of my Point One Podiums. They were bar none the best feeling pedal I have used in terms of the shoe/pedal interface. I had so many bearing/play/noise/drag issues they just became a hassle.
Does anybody know if the newer generations fixed the problems? I remember hearing they were adjusting the tolerances or something. I would be so back on board. I have ho-ing around with different pedals, but I just can't get the sweetness that I had with the Point-One's.


----------



## capslayer (Nov 19, 2006)

*Paid Spam*

Sold.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

capslayer said:


> HT AE01 Super Thin Flat Pedals 359grams - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


Sending PM.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

So after nearly 3 months of waiting, I finally get the Da Bomb Bare Bones pedals that I ordered from CRC.
They weigh 338 grams for the pair according to my scale. The platform is about the same size as the Crampons and they are thinner in the center but slightly thicker a the edges. Just got them today so not sure how they ride yet. Won't be able to ride till next week.

Also, update on the Crampons. A while back I decided to try and sell them but decided to keep them after all. I did 2 things and the pedals barely squeak now while I'm riding so I'm much happier with them.
The first thing I did was to take everything apart and clean out the bushing and grease with hi-temp wheel bearing grease. 
The second thing I did was I noticed in some pictures that you can thread the studs in from the reverse side by inserting your allen wrench through the pedal(the hole is drilled all the way through but there is a step so the stud can only go in so far). Threading the studs in this way gives maybe an extra millimeter of height. I'm also hoping that by threading in this way, if I ever shear off a stud I would still be able to back out the stud without drilling or anything.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Funny about threading the Crampons... I wondered what the "proper" method of threading the spikes was.

I find that the longer, pointy side out is actually a bit less likely to chew up my calves. The "flat" side is flat, but also sharper...


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

I am just flat out loving my DMR Vaults more and more. Removed the pins close to the axle, and they feel even better and gripier. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## downplease (Apr 7, 2010)

after using the canfield crampons, twenty6 prerunners, and point 1 racing pedals my favorite are the point 1s with the twenty6 a close second. i didn't like the canfields very much because I could feel the piece down the middle where the axle is under my foot so I never felt as comfortable on them. the point 1s have held up the best out of all three, have great grip, and excellent clearance. the twenty6 have the best grip but aren't quite as tuff. I like the twenty6 pins a lot, even know they break easily. I've never had to drill, tap, or cut one. With the point 1s and canfield you some times have to cut the top off or drill a pin out if it is really messed up or bent. I'd love to see point 1 switch to top loading pins similar to twenty6.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

downplease said:


> after using the canfield crampons, twenty6 prerunners, and point 1 racing pedals my favorite are the point 1s with the twenty6 a close second. i didn't like the canfields very much because I could feel the piece down the middle where the axle is under my foot so I never felt as comfortable on them. the point 1s have held up the best out of all three, have great grip, and excellent clearance. the twenty6 have the best grip but aren't quite as tuff. I like the twenty6 pins a lot, even know they break easily. I've never had to drill, tap, or cut one. With the point 1s and canfield you some times have to cut the top off or drill a pin out if it is really messed up or bent. I'd love to see point 1 switch to top loading pins similar to twenty6.


that is some solid feedback and perspective right there.

thanks for chiming in:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> that is some solid feedback and perspective right there.


I agree. It makes me feel better that I went with the Point 1's as I have yet to get out on them.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Just ordered some DMR vaults. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

slimphatty said:


> Just ordered some DMR vaults. Can't wait to try them out.


They are best platforms I have used. They cradle and support your feet perfectly. I would highly recommend removing the 4 pins on each side of the axle. They grip and feel even better. 
My search is finally over.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

pwu_1 said:


> So after nearly 3 months of waiting, I finally get the Da Bomb Bare Bones pedals that I ordered from CRC.


They look very similar to the HT AE-01 to me with just a minor alteration of the arms.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

6thElement said:


> They look very similar to the HT AE-01 to me with just a minor alteration of the arms.


yep - on*one has an AE-01 copy/rebrand on the way as well.

» It's getting late in Taiwan, and I've got them taking pictures of new On-One Thinny Pedals. Shed Fire : Designing for On-One, Titus and Planet X from Calderdale.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

'size said:


> yep - on*one has an AE-01 copy/rebrand on the way as well.
> 
> » It's getting late in Taiwan, and I've got them taking pictures of new On-One Thinny Pedals. Shed Fire : Designing for On-One, Titus and Planet X from Calderdale.


yup the da bombs definitely looks like the HT AE-01 pedals. I only got them since they were cheaper than the HTs.

Just checked on-one's UK website. Thinny available now for 109.86+ $37.91 shipping to the US. So looks like the da bombs are still slightly cheaper($120.47 with free shipping to the US from CRC)


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

pwu_1 said:


> yup the da bombs definitely looks like the HT AE-01 pedals. I only got them since they were cheaper than the HTs.
> 
> Just checked on-one's UK website. Thinny available now for 109.86+ $37.91 shipping to the US. So looks like the da bombs are still slightly cheaper($120.47 with free shipping to the US from CRC)


i thought i read somewhere that they are supposed to be around $90 US once they are available through the on*one/titus US website.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Haven't posted in this thread in awhile but I've only noticed a couple post about the Atomlab Pimplite WRX Pedals and was wondering if anyone is running them as i'm looking to replace my current set up. Here's a picture of them.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

morandi said:


> They are best platforms I have used. They cradle and support your feet perfectly. I would highly recommend removing the 4 pins on each side of the axle. They grip and feel even better.
> My search is finally over.


Everyone who has them says the same thing! I love wide/big platforms as I have big feet. I will try them with pins and without those four pins and will post back when I get the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

pwu_1 said:


> yup the da bombs definitely looks like the HT AE-01 pedals. I only got them since they were cheaper than the HTs.
> 
> Just checked on-one's UK website. Thinny available now for 109.86+ $37.91 shipping to the US. So looks like the da bombs are still slightly cheaper($120.47 with free shipping to the US from CRC)





'size said:


> i thought i read somewhere that they are supposed to be around $90 US once they are available through the on*one/titus US website.


The On-One Thinnys were suppose to have been 39 pounds sterling, which was about $59 when I talked with Brant Richards, but HT Components wouldn't let them sell for so little hence the big price increase from the original proposed price.

FWIW, you can get the HT EVO AE01 for $119 + shipping in the USA fullertonbicycle.com, I picked up a slightly used set for less and can't wait to try them out, they sure look thin compared to the Forte Convert and Kona Wah Wah I've been accustomed to before.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Just picked up a pair of the HT AE01s... very nice pedal. Only complaint I have is that they use two different styles of pins... that's a bit of a PITA when it comes time to source replacements.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I just installed these Amps and love em so far! They could be a little more free spinning though. @ gretch, I replaced the stock pins with a bit longer and better grabbing stainless steel set screws that I purchased at my local hardware store... MUCH better than any stock pins. It came down to the Amps, Spikes and the HT AE01s, all nice pedals! :thumbsup:


----------



## NealB (Feb 18, 2012)

I really like my Funn Soljam Vipers.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about these Wellgo pedals?









Just noticed them on the Wellgo website. Looks like a short tapered axle with a small DU bushing and a large inboard sealed bearing. Claimed weight 315g with a 114x102 platform.

Do these pedals actually exist and are they any good?


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Those Wellgos look nice... Google search pretty much came up blank... must be a new unreleased model.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

gretch said:


> Those Wellgos look nice... Google search pretty much came up blank... must be a new unreleased model.


supposedly they were going to be a 2011 model, but i've never heard anything since.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Easily the best platform pedal I've used. It'a HUGE and oozes grip. I've since taken out the 4 pins near the axle and just like morandi said the pedals grip more. I did have quite a few more pedal strikes than usual but I think in time I will get used to their dimensions a bit more. Very satisfied here. :thumbsup:


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

gretch said:


> Those Wellgos look nice... Google search pretty much came up blank... must be a new unreleased model.


They look great. Off to Taipei show in a few days, I'll see what we can find out


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

My Spanks just turned up. I was very tempted by the sale that on-one ^^ had on their Thinnys earlier this week. But decided to stay with my original Spike order.

Much bigger platform on the Spikes compared to the MG-1's I took off. Nice looking pedal, might be a few weeks before they get ridden in anger on my DH bike though.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

6thElement said:


> My Spanks just turned up. I was very tempted by the sale that on-one ^^ had on their Thinnys earlier this week. But decided to stay with my original Spike order.
> 
> Much bigger platform on the Spikes compared to the MG-1's I took off. Nice looking pedal, might be a few weeks before they get ridden in anger on my DH bike though.


What sale? How much were they? They are now discontinued on the site.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

slimphatty said:


> Easily the best platform pedal I've used. It'a HUGE and oozes grip. I've since taken out the 4 pins near the axle and just like morandi said the pedals grip more. I did have quite a few more pedal strikes than usual but I think in time I will get used to their dimensions a bit more. Very satisfied here. :thumbsup:


They are the bomb!!!
I was going to wait for the new Specialized pedals to come out, but with the Vaults I don't really care about them anymore.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

morandi said:


> They are the bomb!!!
> I was going to wait for the new Specialized pedals to come out, but with the Vaults I don't really care about them anymore.


:thumbsup: My platform pedal search has ended.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Those Vaults look nice! I'm finding that there are diminishing returns when going to smaller and smaller pedals in an effort to reduce pedal strikes. The Straitline AMPs on my Enduro are already taking some good hits and those are about the smallest pedal I have ever run. I'm about ready to give up and go to a big pedal for the comfort with my big feet!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

those wellgos look the same as the tioga pedals unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## 01-0041 (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like the Straitline Platform pedals. Of all the pedals I looked at when specing out my new frame they're the ones I kept coming back to…


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

I love my HT's ... been talking about them forever... Now even Gwinny is rocking them for select events


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

I´ve been usin Vaults for about 6 months. Strange pedals. I don´t notice them at all when riding. I put my foot down and it just stays there. I can concetrate to other things while riding.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I came across a video of the DMR Vault Service Video and it has me concerned. The guy in the video says the pedals use a 686ZZ bearing and a Nylon bushing. He specifically says it is not a DU bushing. The concern comes from the 686ZZ bearing which has a dynamic load rating of 1,100 N (247 lbf) and a static load rating of 440 N (99 lbf). So let's say my 265lb self is standing and pedaling up a hill. There should be some load sharing between the bearing and bushing, but it's conceivable that I could generate greater force than the bearing is rated for, especially in a stall or near stall condition. Has anyone had a bearing failure with these pedals? I'm a bit gun-shy since destroying bearings in a Loaded Precision AmX pedal already this year. :skep:


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Just picked up the HT ME01T's and they are stupid light! Before that I had the 5050xx and they were coming in at about 559g's...these are like 230-something


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Lowball said:


> Just picked up the HT ME01T's and they are stupid light! Before that I had the 5050xx and they were coming in at about 559g's...these are like 230-something


What did those set you back? There must be a weight limit for the ti axles?


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

gretch said:


> What did those set you back? There must be a weight limit for the ti axles?


An equally stupid 280 w/tax. there is no posted weight limit on the box or web site that I could find...but it's possible I missed it. LBS/pro racer sales guy said 300lbs. Not sure if I totally buy that number.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Lowball said:


> Just picked up the HT ME01T's and they are stupid light!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried taking my questions about the bearings in the DMR Vault pedals to DMR directly. Their response essentially boiled down to; "Don't worry about it." Very much an insufficient answer in my book (are there any actual engineers in the bicycle industry??). I like the sounds of the size of that pedal so it's disappointing to see that the bearings likely wouldn't survive my riding. :madman: 

Has anyone seen (or better yet, pedaled on) the Funn Funndamental pedals? They apparently employ a needle bearing and have a grease port. They sound good, but there is very little info out there and there are no platform dimensions to be found.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Yardstick said:


> I tried taking my questions about the bearings in the DMR Vault pedals to DMR directly. Their response essentially boiled down to; "Don't worry about it." Very much an insufficient answer in my book (are there any actual engineers in the bicycle industry??). I like the sounds of the size of that pedal so it's disappointing to see that the bearings likely wouldn't survive my riding. :madman:
> 
> Has anyone seen (or better yet, pedaled on) the Funn Funndamental pedals? They apparently employ a needle bearing and have a grease port. They sound good, but there is very little info out there and there are no platform dimensions to be found.


I can almost guarantee you won't have any problems with the Vaults. I'm a 220lb gorilla and I have abused the daylights out of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Just get the Vaults and be done with it. You won't regret it. Just keep my username handy as I know one of my friends will buy them off you in a jiffy.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

slimphatty said:


> Just get the Vaults and be done with it. You won't regret it. Just keep my username handy as I know one of my friends will buy them off you in a jiffy.


Would he be interested in a set of AMP's? 

The Vaults are tempting, but I'm having a hard time with that bearing. I am a mechanical engineer so it's extra hard to ignore something that seems like such an obvious design flaw to me.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yardstick said:


> Would he be interested in a set of AMP's?
> 
> The Vaults are tempting, but I'm having a hard time with that bearing. I am a mechanical engineer so it's extra hard to ignore something that seems like such an obvious design flaw to me.


DMR have been making quality pedals (probably considered benchmark even in some countries) forever. I have a very hard time seeing them design something so "obviously" flawed...

Having now been on my Vaults since June 2010, I have no trouble stating that they are definitely up for abuse (I'm about 200lbs, and I ride pretty hard). In addition to burly, they are also very grippy, and I love the shape and feel of them. Seriously has to be one of the contenders for the "best flat pedal" award...(as subjective as that will always be).


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> DMR have been making quality pedals (probably considered benchmark even in some countries) forever. I have a very hard time seeing them design something so "obviously" flawed...


That made me think of the quote, "Past performance does not guarantee future results." I'm sure they have made plenty of good pedals. I just can't get past the fact that they use a bearing with such low load capacity in such a high load part. :skep:



Iceman2058 said:


> Having now been on my Vaults since June 2010, I have no trouble stating that they are definitely up for abuse (I'm about 200lbs, and I ride pretty hard). In addition to burly, they are also very grippy, and I love the shape and feel of them. Seriously has to be one of the contenders for the "best flat pedal" award...(as subjective as that will always be).


The size and shape are definitely what draw me to the Vault. The AMPs are really bordering on being too small for my size 13's and the size doesn't seem to drastically reduce pedal strikes.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Analysis paralysis? Seems like there is enough real world evidence of the quality of the 
Vaults to support a purchase and a ride into the sunset.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

gretch said:


> Analysis paralysis? Seems like there is enough real world evidence of the quality of the
> Vaults to support a purchase and a ride into the sunset.


More like, unsure based on previous experiences.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Na, one look at my pedals and people want to try them out. I'm wear a size 13 shoe, weigh 200lbs here and ride aggressively. I can now focus on other things rather than trying to get a solid stance and grip.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yardstick said:


> That made me think of the quote, "Past performance does not guarantee future results."...


I never said it did. I said that I find it hard to believe that a company with such a track record would make such an "obvious" design mistake. In other words, I am sort of doubting it is so "obvious"... . 
Furthermore, I'm also offering an observation based on the past 8 months of actually riding the pedal, not "future results"...

Hey if you want a flat and wide pedal which has been around a long time and has no "obvious" design flaws, the Kona Wah-wah is a great pedal (and there's TONS of positive reviews, with people riding the same pair for years - with very little evidence of any failures). + they're quite cheap. I rode 'em for 2+ years until switching to the Vaults.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Might have to pick these up when they drop. :thumbsup:



> Prototype Spike pedal details:
> 
> • Retains the shape of the existing Spike pedal
> • Uses two bushings on the axle, rather than the bushing and bearing that the more expensive version uses
> ...


Spank Prototype Components - Pinkbike.com


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

eurospek said:


> Might have to pick these up when they drop. :thumbsup:
> 
> Spank Prototype Components - Pinkbike.com


hmmm. internet rumour out of the taipei show is that spank is moving from aftermarket to OEM.


----------



## JMW503 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lowball said:


> Just picked up the HT ME01T's and they are stupid light! Before that I had the 5050xx and they were coming in at about 559g's...these are like 230-something


Where did you get them? I can't find the ME01t's anywhere.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

JMW503 said:


> Where did you get them? I can't find the ME01t's anywhere.


I spoke with these guys yesterday, they had a set in 'raw' for $250.

Fullerton Bicycle - Full service bike store in Fullerton, CA and Buena Park, CA

I'm toying with the idea of selling my black HT AE01 EVO (never used by me, guy I bought them from used them once, look new) for a pair in the polished silver, to match the bike better.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

$250 for pedals....what?!?!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

slimphatty said:


> $250 for pedals....what?!?!


A weight of 234g doesn't come cheap.


----------



## JMW503 (Jan 20, 2012)

slimphatty said:


> $250 for pedals....what?!?!


Ti is expensive. Any pedal, whether flats or clipless using Ti and are under 300 grams will cost over $200. (In fact, Ti/Carbon road pedals will set you back $400.) In the case of flats, customers have asked for lighter pedals and companies are responding by providing them. It's simply another option and folks who wish to pay the extra money for a lighter pedal made with Ti can do so. As an aside, margins or *very* thin on the pedals made with Ti, due to the cost of material and the fact that fewer are produced (no economies of scale benefit).


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

And I rode a set of those just two hours ago on my own bike


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

> *Superflat Wellgo B181*
> 
> In the case of Wellgo this is true for the model "B181" to: This is made of forged aluminum and super slim builds. In order to crank out a ball bearing provides for easy and precise operation, then the pedal body tapers to 10 mm. What Wellgo with lasered scale again underscores. Weight 315 grams


Google Translate


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

brant said:


> And I rode a set of those just two hours ago on my own bike


Can we expect a On-One version of these soon? 

Did you ride the Thinnys? How do they compare?


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

The Wellgo's pin placement and pin type isn't "right" so we are working (with a drill) on modifications.

We'll see what alts we can do within their mold confines, and then see where we end up.

I rode them this afternoon and liked a lot of the things about them, but they aren't as secure as Thinnys as they come box stock.


----------



## lessizmore (Dec 6, 2011)

I have just noticed those new flat pedals from OnOFF. Do they look the same as HT AE01? For sure.
Interesting as HT are difficult to find in Europa. ANd cheaper.


----------



## BeezKneez (Nov 22, 2009)

where did you find those onoff pedals?
I tried to get hold of a set of AE01 but as you said this is no easy in europe.


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

I want some...


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone fitted a pair of Spank Spikes to carbon cranks with the Raceface Boots fitted. The oversized inboard bearing seems to sit soooo close to the crank arm..!?!


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

I like my Fyxation Mesa.. 315gr

$40


----------



## lessizmore (Dec 6, 2011)

BeezKneez said:


> where did you find those onoff pedals?
> I tried to get hold of a set of AE01 but as you said this is no easy in europe.


In Europa, the AE01 seems only available in Slovakia & Rumania. Strange.
I saw the Onoff on this link.
purebike.fr :: Pdales OnOff Shield Rouges 2012


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

BIKE mag had a preview of the new version of the Fyxation mesa...it now has steel pins (rather than molded plastic), and the weight only went up to 350 g. retail $60. no idea when they are coming out...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

SofaKingHigh said:


> I like my Fyxation Mesa.. 315gr
> 
> $40


There's also a steel pinned version of these.
And on HT site, there are 2 Nano-P models, one with molded pins (PA12), the other with steel ones (PA12A).


----------



## Svizzara (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got a pair of black HT AN03s today for $90. What a world of difference from the stock pedals (2010 Specialized Hardrock)! More grip, more surface area, more style, and less weight! Couldn't be happier with them. I'd post a photo but I can't, since this is my first post


----------



## VanGor44 (Jan 2, 2012)

You want traction?.... There ain't no school like old school. These aren't for everybody, steel shins come in handy too.

I run them on all my bikes...I prefer the advantage of these over platforms...in the event of a slipped pedal....they embed straight into your shin, as opposed to raking. Oh Joy.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

VanGor44 said:


> You want traction?.... There ain't no school like old school. These aren't for everybody, steel shins come in handy too.
> 
> I run them on all my bikes...I prefer the advantage of these over platforms...in the event of a slipped pedal....they embed straight into your shin, as opposed to raking. Oh Joy.


The downside is they're super thick, so you have that much more chance of flipping a pedal. Ouch!


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Ow. I'll keep my Vaults, thank you.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

dbabuser said:


> The downside is they're super thick, so you have that much more chance of flipping a pedal. Ouch!


What he said. Short thick pedals=easy flippin' 'n slippin'.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently bought a set of VP vice and I do really like them. They are what I currently run on my AM/ Trail rig. It looks like the pedal in the above photo is a Hutch, definitely old skool, definitely a great pedal.

A way back when I tried to aquire Hutch pedals and failed. I did however find a (very similar) set of JP's and rode the heck out of them for many years without issue.

At 1 1/2" thick they're not what your looking for if you want thin, but to their credit they're the grippiest pedal i've ever run. Next to a set of Tioga sure foot 8's (that I would not recommend) for reference.


----------



## Bobcat Sig (May 3, 2011)

I'll throw another vote in for the twenty6 Prerunners. If you can find them on close-out, I'd highly recommend them.

pr0n:









I came from a set of Wellgo M1s that I loved because they were cheap and the platform and bearing was durable, but if you caught a pin, it was done. Your only option was to retap the hole, which was a hassle.

The twenty6 are light and tough. The pins do break, but I'd rather have that happen than have my pin holes roached and unusable. They are also making steel pins this year which are supposed to be tougher than the aluminum pins offered. Plus, the twenty6 bits are blingy, awesome and made in the US.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

I am really happy with my Point 1's


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

CombatMutt said:


> Ow. I'll keep my Vaults, thank you.


+1 awesome pedals


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

onesloryd said:


> I am really happy with my Point 1's


Me too!


----------



## slowprogress (May 30, 2011)

*Podium Pedals*

I agree the Point 1 Podiums are nice. I will buy another set if these ever wear out !


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Another busted DMR Vault:










I have experience with the following platform pedals, in chronological order:

*Shimano PD-MX30*. Like the shape, good internals, don't like how vulnerable the pins are, and with short pins there's not much grip.

*Nukeproof Neutron.* Liked the grip and the clearance better than MX30s, but didn't like platform shape.

*NS Aerial 2009.* (now called Aerial Pro) Liked almost everything about them, but grip could be better. They develop play, I don't care about it.

*Echo TR 2011. *Ran them with blunt-shaped aluminum socket style pins. Platform shape in between Neutrons and Aerials. Not the best grip, but okay. Finally broke drive side axle by metal fatigue.

*Straitline AMP with Ti spindles.* Like just about everything about them so far. Don't care about the drag (it's lost in Hammerschmidt drag anyway). They can self unthread, must watch out for that.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Please tell us how this happened J. Random Psycho. Thanks.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The rider who broke it only commented that it happened for no serious reason (probably meaning that he expected much more strength from them). He only rode them no more than 1 month and says also that before one broke completely, the pedals dented and deformed easily from clipping small stuff.

I translated this from a thread dedicated to Straitline AMP pedals on a local site.


----------



## john erik (Apr 4, 2012)

*The best pedal is superstar cnc dreadnugh *

i have them and they are awsome


----------



## yageebet (Mar 20, 2012)

Point 1 Podiums anyday!!


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone using the Nukeproof Electron pedals?? I am considering getting them...they seem outstanding for their price...

any ideas on them?


----------



## D_Simmonds_101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Straitline Amps for a good weight with excellent grip. 272grams for the set with Ti spindles


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

moutainkiller said:


> Anyone using the Nukeproof Electron pedals?? I am considering getting them...they seem outstanding for their price...
> 
> any ideas on them?


Lol, copy of the Fixation Mesa pedals I have except those are copies of the Mesa MP, I rather have just the plain Mesa with the plastic studs over the screws as I already have a 9 hole scar in my shin from screws,,..


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Most likely neither Fyxation Mesa nor Nukeproof Electron are copied from each other. They are both variants of HT plastic pedals, made by HT for Fyxation and Nukeproof.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Flat Pedal Test by MBR Magazine*

This link from Point 1 Racing's blog post on March 29th, 2012 to MBR magazine circa October 2010: Point One Newsfeed: MBR Flat Pedal Test

I recall when Nano Superstar's were rated highly due to this magazine. I wonder if MBR stands behind that verdict to this day???

(p.s. this thread "Platform Pedal Shootout..." started in April 2010 here on MTBR, now features over 100,000 views, thanks for your input and the everlasting persuit of the best platform pedal!) :thumbsup:


----------



## kambing.jantan (Apr 17, 2012)

does anyone knows funndamental (funn)? looks sick, but need review 1st. 
Currently just bought Covert Forte, I hope it will be worth..


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

According to Google Analytics, 83.7% of the 100,000 viewers agree that the DMR Vault is the best flat pedal out there. In green.

/thread.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> According to Google Analytics, 83.7% of the 100,000 viewers agree that the DMR Vault is the best flat pedal out there. In green.
> 
> /thread.


You mean white, with blue pins.


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

Just fitted my new Spank Spike pedals, first impression are they really wide!!!, spin just about right. 
I fitted all the pins and grip is excellent with my 510 Freeride's..very happy, recommended..;-)


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

Muchas said:


> Just fitted my new Spank Spike pedals, first impression are they really wide!!!, spin just about right.
> I fitted all the pins and grip is excellent with my 510 Freeride's..very happy, recommended..;-)


Any squeaks yet?


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

No Squeaks at all!! which was something I was concerned about buying these. I spoke to CRC prior to purchase and they confirmed they were the 2012 version with a moded nut/washer arangement. 

so far so good..;-)


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

Muchas said:


> No Squeaks at all!! which was something I was concerned about buying these. I spoke to CRC prior to purchase and they confirmed they were the 2012 version with a moded nut/washer arangement.
> 
> so far so good..;-)


Great to hear! Wanted to try the Spikes, but the squeaks were keeping me away.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Good to hear about the Spikes! After following this thread, in my opinion the top 3 flats are

Straitline Amps
Spikes
HT AE01s

I chose the Amps of course and added my own set screws! (another pic in case someone missed it!):thumbsup:


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice bike my friend..
Pic coming soon of the Zesty Spikes...


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry chaps, had to try again to see if I could up load the pic


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Really like the Point One's especially with the 5-ten's


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

kambing.jantan said:


> does anyone knows funndamental (funn)? looks sick, but need review 1st.


With their claimed weight, I guess that the axles are too thin..


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## downplease (Apr 7, 2010)

After a couple of summers my Point One's have taken a lot of abuse and been great but I was getting tired of hacksawing off bent or mangled pins and then chasing the threads so I got some Twenty6 pins and drilled and tapped the Point One pedals to accept them. After a month of riding them this way I've been loving it. If I snap a pin off it's easy to remove what's left and replace it with just an allen key. No more cutting and chasing threads


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

That's because you were using the junk aluminum pins in your Point Ones. Never had that prob with the steel versions. You do realize they have both available right?

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## downplease (Apr 7, 2010)

Gman086 said:


> That's because you were using the junk aluminum pins in your Point Ones. Never had that prob with the steel versions. You do realize they have both available right?
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


They came with the steel pins and I never gave them a chance. Figured I'd rather have the aluminum shear or bend then the steel grab and stop me on a rock. I guess I should have tried them. Now it's off to have some fun in the rain and mud.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

replaced the shorts pins on my vaults with straitline pins.....way more grip. love it!
nice upgrade for $5 a pedal
Straitline Platform Pedal Replace Pins > Components > Small and Service Parts > Misc. Small Parts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

downplease said:


> After a couple of summers my Point One's have taken a lot of abuse and been great but I was getting tired of hacksawing off bent or mangled pins and then chasing the threads so I got some Twenty6 pins and drilled and tapped the Point One pedals to accept them. After a month of riding them this way I've been loving it. If I snap a pin off it's easy to remove what's left and replace it with just an allen key. No more cutting and chasing threads


nice work man :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Taste the rainbow.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

My God. Now that's a company that gets it!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

What makes a flat pedal worthy?

Durable
Lightweight
Rebuildable
Inexpensive

Electron Pedals

I have been riding a set of Nukeproof Electrons for the past six months, 3-4 rides a week, too many "throw downs and rock hits" to count, so far all I have done is replace the outside socket head screws as they wore down. Bearings spin as smooth as new, nylon body shows minimal wear, I recently added a second nut, stacking them to make the pins into studs.










Weighing in at 338gm, $50 out the door, what more could you ask for in a pedal?

Fyxation Mesa II and HT are the same pedals, made in Taiwan and rebranded, so buy the one you can get for the best deal in your fav color. Metal cracks and dents, pin holes strip, why the bother when nylon is better?

Still don't like nylon, want lighter weight and more bling?

Nukeproof Neutron Mag-Ti Pedal 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> What makes a flat pedal worthy?
> 
> Durable
> Lightweight
> ...


I love my Fyxation Mesa on my DJ, best pedals ever and yea really lite! Stacked tham against all kinds of stuff stairs, rocks, a wall or two and the are strong! But, I prefer the plastic studs just cause I do fubar..


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Updated Spank Spikes from Sea Otter 2012












> Spank's Spike pedals are a staff favorite here at Pinkbike, but Spank is now offering an updated axle and nut layout that will eliminate the squeaking that some users may have experienced. The cause of the noise was simple: shoes with really pliable soles were flexing enough that they could rub on the older design's axle bolt. The updated model includes a new axle that uses lower profile nut (instead of a bolt) to hold the pedal body on, as well as a small diameter bushing. It's all about the details!


Sea Otter Randoms - Part 2 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

*Twenty6 Predator installed*

Scored a set of Ti spindle Predators for a decent deal. They were won by some other guy in a contest. I really dug my Prerunners that I hadon before, but I can already tell these are gonna rock even more. Even grippier, wider platform, pins that'll pierce bone, and it kinda matches my frame anodizing. Now I just gotta swap out the red pins n cap.


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone developed any play in their Spank Spike pedals at the bushing end (outer). It states in the 
instructions leaflet to tighten them after a period. I have only riden two short rides and there is play already..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! was expecting a bit more longevity than this..;-(


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

nope, my spikes got a decent amount of miles last summer, no play.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

monkei said:


> I really dug my Prerunners that I hadon before, but I can already tell these are gonna rock even more. Even grippier, wider platform, pins that'll pierce bone, and it kinda matches my frame anodizing.


I have Predators on one bike and Prerunners on the other. The difference in grip isn't just noticable - it's dramatic.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> What makes a flat pedal worthy?


Sorry, I lost it when I thought you had a downhill/freeride unicycle. Oh wait....


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

monkei said:


> Scored a set of Ti spindle Predators for a decent deal. They were won by some other guy in a contest. I really dug my Prerunners that I hadon before, but I can already tell these are gonna rock even more. Even grippier, wider platform, pins that'll pierce bone, and it kinda matches my frame anodizing. Now I just gotta swap out the red pins n cap.


Those pedals are exactly the right colour I need for my Dartmoor shine....  I may have to look into that...


----------



## rudysriding (Jun 2, 2007)

Kona Wah Wah


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

rudysriding said:


> Kona Wah Wah


imo wah wah's were the go to pedal but not anymore. with the new 11-12mm pedals out the difference is significant when riding. the HT AE-01's are my new standard plus they use the same size pins as the kona's which are narrower than many of the other pedals in this class - for me they offer better grip than the thicker pins.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

eurospek said:


> Taste the rainbow.


When/Where are these available?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

murrdogg11 said:


> When/Where are these available?


The Path Bike Shop has the AE01 available only in Black, Red, Blue, Gray, Green, and Gold - $140.

But we are missing out on so much more it seems.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

eurospek said:


> The Path Bike Shop has the AE01 available only in Black, Red, Blue, Gray, Green, and Gold - $140.
> 
> But we are missing out on so much more it seems.


Big HT fan, but at $150 they can keep them. There are plenty for light, thin, and wide flats on the market for a better price.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Lowball said:


> Just picked up the HT ME01T's and they are stupid light! Before that I had the 5050xx and they were coming in at about 559g's...these are like 230-something





slimphatty said:


> $250 for pedals....what?!?!





eurospek said:


> A weight of 234g doesn't come cheap.


The crazy sick part of this stupidity is that your paying this for HT pedals which may come from the same factory as many other pedals but the one difference is, that most likely their the left over cast material from the premium brands made at the factory. HT use to sell a Mg pedal for $70 that was 192g just a few yrs ago. The Ti version was a sick 125g for $120.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Deity Compound pedal, same as HT PA12A Nano P Pedal, same as Fyxation Mesa MP, same as Nuke Proof Electron pedal. Nylon body, sealed bearing and PU bushing, steel socket head pins, fully rebuildable, replacement pins and nuts can be purchased for pennies at Fastenal.

The HT version does not seem to be readilly available, so I considered getting another pair of Electrons, but what I really wanted was a differrent color; I already have black and yellow. The Mesa MP seems to be black only, so I looked up Deity and they have four colors: black, red, green, and purple :thumbsup:

deity Compound Pedals

I ordered some red to go with my 26er, almost added the green for my 29er, but decided to wait for a special occassion.

Seriously, for those who hammer on pedals and get tired of aluminum pedals getting beat up before their times, for those tired of paying big money for lightweight pedals, this pedal "style" is totally underutilized.

At 350gm and $50/pair, they really can't be beat.

You could try mine, but you'd need to have pretty good balance


----------



## catanzarite (Jul 9, 2006)

*Sweet thread*

I am enjoying this thread, and thinking about moving back into platforms after being clipped in for the last few years.
I haven't seen anybody mention them yet but be warned Gusset pedals really suck!
After buying a pair of the PCB "plastic" style pedals that locked up since day one, I rebuild them a number of times but they never lasted a week before locking up again, then one day the left literally locked up and cracked while on the trail:madman:

I also used the kona jackshits, they were pretty good.

The xpedo's look like they are worth a shot to me.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> The Deity Compound pedal, same as HT PA12A Nano P Pedal, same as Fyxation Mesa MP, same as Nuke Proof Electron pedal. Nylon body, sealed bearing and PU bushing, steel socket head pins, fully rebuildable, replacement pins and nuts can be purchased for pennies at Fastenal.
> 
> The HT version does not seem to be readilly available, so I considered getting another pair of Electrons, but what I really wanted was a differrent color; I already have black and yellow. The Mesa MP seems to be black only, so I looked up Deity and they have four colors: black, red, green, and purple :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Can you measure the dimensions of the pedal? Thanks!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, they might be beaten... By the new Stolen Thermalite SP's. Same deal, steel pins in thermalite (Stolen's term for pc) for $19.99 from DansComp (no, I'm not affiliated). Plus free shipping on $30+ orders! I love my Stolen Thermalite's, but the addition of the steel is a good one for a couple bucks more.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Pelagic said:


> Well, they might be beaten... By the new Stolen Thermalite SP's. Same deal, steel pins in thermalite (Stolen's term for pc) for $19.99 from DansComp (no, I'm not affiliated). Plus free shipping on $30+ orders! I love my Stolen Thermalite's, but the addition of the steel is a good one for a couple bucks more.


What are the dimensions of these pedals? Thanks!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry, don't know since I haven't got the SP's yet. Actually, I drilled/tapped my regular cheapo $12.99 Thermalites and installed grade 8 socket screws, but the hardware cost me more wholesale than the SP's. Of course I have enough screws to last the rest of my life, but... There ya go!


----------



## Randomness (May 3, 2012)

I've been riding Straitline Platform pedals for the last year... and they are the best pedals i've ever owned. I havent had a chance to try the Straitline AMPs yet, but i've heard they are amazing as well. The Platforms are extremely easy to rebuild. They have the perfect (for me) amount of friction so they don't spin like a top when you take your foot off. and they have a looot of pins. The pins are hexegonal (sp?) which is supposed to give more traction i guess, all i know is that i get bloody shins/calves from them pretty often! The shape is really comfy for my feet, though i could rock them a little narrower because i have really skinny feet, but atleast i have a lot of real estate to plant my foot on in a hurry. 
These are the pedals i would recommend to anybody. I would love to try the AMPs though. Much lighter, but same quality. Plus straitline knows we like colour! =]


----------



## lucias (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone have any word on the Specialized Prototype pedals?


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> What makes a flat pedal worthy?
> 
> Durable
> Lightweight
> ...


Have you tried using the pins that straitline or answer rove uses?
Im just curious if you can and planning of buying one but I dont like the pins that electron has , it seems like it will rip off the shoe sole (regular shoes).


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok here it goes, I am buying pedals this evening and all of you have helped tremendously in my decision, (twenty6 too expensive for this weekend warrior, Spank Spikes are new w/ rebuilt shaft for 80 bucks- no brainer), but I find myself with a new problem (2 actually) and I can not find answers anywhere here or the rest of the WWW.

I have wide feet, very wide feet. I have the width of an 11 US and 8.5 in length. I have read what all of you say about the various combinations of pedals and shoes, but none of these manufacturers make their shoes in widths. I have search Nike, Amazon while sorting by size, Teva, 5.10, and even Merrill shoes. No shoes that are bike specific that come in wide sizes.

I need help/recommendation:

1. I did find plenty of flatish athletic shoes like these that I believe would work with platform spike pedals but I have heard many people speak on the type of sole used in 5.10's and I wonder would I defeat the purpose by using this shoe (loose grip, slipping, tearing sole apart)Amazon.com: New Balance Men's M890v2 Running Shoe: Shoes
2. I have "tennis" shoes which are specifically designed for tennis courts that are made tougher on the bottom so they last longer, but they are flat and look like they too would make good contact with the spikes, but I am not sure the grip would hole b/c the sole is so tough, they look like this http://www.amazon.com/New-Balance-Mens-MC804-Tennis/dp/B002RWL6F2/ref=pd_sbs_shoe_1

I need help b/c I am worring about the soles specifically. I want lower clearance, better control, and all the things that one benefits from with platform pedals, but I have to have proper fitting shoes or it is pointless.

Please help.


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*Help buying shoes*



ChewynMe said:


> Ok here it goes, I am buying pedals this evening and all of you have helped tremendously in my decision, (twenty6 too expensive for this weekend warrior, Spank Spikes are new w/ rebuilt shaft for 80 bucks- no brainer), but I find myself with a new problem (2 actually) and I can not find answers anywhere here or the rest of the WWW.
> 
> I have wide feet, very wide feet. I have the width of an 11 US and 8.5 in length. I have read what all of you say about the various combinations of pedals and shoes, but none of these manufacturers make their shoes in widths. I have search Nike, Amazon while sorting by size, Teva, 5.10, and even Merrill shoes. No shoes that are bike specific that come in wide sizes.
> 
> ...


Sorry I want to clear some things up, I have tried all the major bike shoe manufactureres that are listed throughout this site, only road shoes come in widths.

Also, I am worried that buying the wrong type of shoe will nullify the benefits of have the platform pedals. Just want my feet to be comfy, and to stick to the pedals. :madman:


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

You're over-thinking this... just get a well-fitting pair of shoes with flat soles! Seriously... ANY good tennis shoe will stick just fine, maybe too fine. What's wrong with what you have now, btw?


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Good, grippy platforms will eat skate shoes up pretty fast, but they can be bought relatively cheap on sale and work very well. Only reason I'm thinking about a set of 5.10s or something like that is for the higher durometer sole made to take the abuse of riding with grippy platforms. I've been having to replace my shoes every 3-4 months because of biking around on twenty6 prerunners, the new predators will likely be worse in that regard because of the insane amount of grip. You definitely won't need any special biking shoes to make your pedals grip well if you've picked a well thought out & designed pedal, & there's quite a lot of experience on this thread as to which ones seem to be.

So my new bike seems to have a noticeably lower BB height than the last one and I've already lost an Al pin or two on the pedals (they still gripped awesome on the last ride). Today, I installed a set of ti pins, went for a ride and midway through slammed/scraped the pedals into/across the ground at speed trying to pedal while the suspension was near bottom but didn't lose any of 'em. Also got rid of the remaining red ugliness by replacing the spindle caps with green ones.


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> You're over-thinking this... just get a well-fitting pair of shoes with flat soles! Seriously... ANY good tennis shoe will stick just fine, maybe too fine. What's wrong with what you have now, btw?


Honestly there is nothing wrong with them. I wear Nike Air Pegasus' right now but the petals are preloaded garbage. I have had my foot slip a few times and I know it would happen less often with better petals, but reading through here it seems a necessary move to upgrade the kicks when I switch to platform petals. Would it be fine to keep sporting the Nike Atheletic shoes with the Spank Spikes?:skep:


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*no idea why my spell check changed pedals. Oh dear lord!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

> Have you tried using the pins that straitline or answer rove uses?
> Im just c! urious if you can and planning of buying one but I dont like the pins that electron has , it seems like it will rip off the shoe sole (regular shoes).


That may be the only disadvantage, they do seem to be hard on soles, so what I did was add a second nut to all of the pins, which makes them into "studs". The grip is still excellent and they seem to be less abrasive on my shoes.

The "pins" are actually socket head screws that insert from one side, pass through the pedal body, and are secured with a nut on the opposite side. So a screw in stud or pin from another pedal would not work, nor can you easilly change to a larger diameter socket head.

Great pedals otherwise! I just receved some Deity pedals, same design as the Electron, but in red, sweet!!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

After you wear out the Pegasus', you could try some 6.0's if Nike's fit you well. Think I'd prefer a shoe that fits my foot well compared to one that "fits" a pedal! Shoes are disposable after all...


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

ChewynMe said:


> Sorry I want to clear some things up, I have tried all the major bike shoe manufactureres that are listed throughout this site, only road shoes come in widths.
> 
> Also, I am worried that buying the wrong type of shoe will nullify the benefits of have the platform pedals. Just want my feet to be comfy, and to stick to the pedals. :madman:


you could always just resole the shoes you like with a stealth rubber kit. i'd still go with a flat soled skate type shoe over a running type shoe though...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

> you could always just resole the shoes you like with a stealth rubber kit. i'd still go with a flat soled skate type shoe over a running type shoe though...


Nope, don't do it, the Stealth rubber resole kit that Five Ten sells is for climbing and water shoes, rubber is much softer and will not hold up to pinned pedals; this is from the "horses mouth".

You can reole with a Vibram brand sole, just hit up your local shoe repair guy, but expect to pay $50 a pair, so it'd be more cost effective to buy new shoes.

Widest flats shoes I have found is the Five Ten Baron, not the stiffest sole, but certainly wide and has great rubber. Five Ten Impacts are wide until you get to the toe box. You could order a bunch of shoes from Zappos, shipping is free both ways, keep one, send the rest back, all you end up payng is retail and you get the benefit of free testing


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

canfield crampons


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*No 6.0 in wide sizes*



Pelagic said:


> After you wear out the Pegasus', you could try some 6.0's if Nike's fit you well. Think I'd prefer a shoe that fits my foot well compared to one that "fits" a pedal!  Shoes are disposable after all...


You know I totally agree with this option, the only issue is that Nike's don't necessarily fit me well, they just happen to have wide sizes, but not in their 6.0's


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> That may be the only disadvantage, they do seem to be hard on soles, so what I did was add a second nut to all of the pins, which makes them into "studs". The grip is still excellent and they seem to be less abrasive on my shoes.
> 
> The "pins" are actually socket head screws that insert from one side, pass through the pedal body, and are secured with a nut on the opposite side. So a screw in stud or pin from another pedal would not work, nor can you easilly change to a larger diameter socket head.
> 
> Great pedals otherwise! I just receved some Deity pedals, same design as the Electron, but in red, sweet!!


Thanks for the info on this, I think ill give the electron a try.
Any advice on what size of the nut will fit?


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Point 1 Podiums*

I have been running the Podiums for a year now and they are tough pedals. I just purchased a second set and they have made one obvious change to the pedals. The spindle on the new pedal is tapered just inside of the large bearing and has a smaller diameter. The pedals also spin better out of the box. There is still some resistance, which I prefer, but they are noticeably better spinners on the bike. The new pair will go on the pedal bike and the old 1's will stay on the big bike.

Lower pedal is an original and the upper one is new.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> I have been running the Podiums for a year now and they are tough pedals. I just purchased a second set and they have made one obvious change to the pedals. The spindle on the new pedal is tapered just inside of the large bearing and has a smaller diameter. * The pedals also spin better out of the box. There is still some resistance, which I prefer, but they are noticeably better spinners on the bike.* The new pair will go on the pedal bike and the old 1's will stay on the big bike.
> 
> Lower pedal is an original and the upper one is new.


+1111 to this

I bought a set of raw Podiums last winter, and was kinda bummed to see how hard they felt to spin, even though I kinda knew what to expect after reading these threads. I ended up not going with a new build and sold the pedals. I just finished a new build a few weeks ago finally and after buying some HT EVO AE01 for the bike, I sold those too. I wasn't completely sold on the HT's mini bearing system, looked like it wouldn't last long for a clyde, plus they weren't as wide as the Podiums that I remembered.

Long story short, every retailer was sold out of the raw finish a few weeks ago and I tried to contact Point1 directly and they had some raw finish Podiums just coming off the CNC machine. Bought directly from them, arrived quick, and like you stated, the axle has been updated, they spin wonderfully now, a lot better than before, and also come standard with the longer pins as well.

And the raw finish holds up amazingly well to rock hits and scrapes. :thumbsup:

Hella grippy too with some Vans Authentics.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

can you say canfield crampon christmas?:thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

monkei said:


> So my new bike seems to have a noticeably lower BB height


What is that frame? Looks kinda lovely.
~Edit, nevermind, it's a Foes, of course it looks lovely.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

pwu_1 said:


> So after nearly 3 months of waiting, I finally get the Da Bomb Bare Bones pedals that I ordered from CRC.
> They weigh 338 grams for the pair according to my scale. The platform is about the same size as the Crampons and they are thinner in the center but slightly thicker a the edges. Just got them today so not sure how they ride yet. Won't be able to ride till next week.
> 
> Also, update on the Crampons. A while back I decided to try and sell them but decided to keep them after all. I did 2 things and the pedals barely squeak now while I'm riding so I'm much happier with them.
> ...


Ok so I just wanted to give a quick update on the Da Bomb Bare Bones pedals that I received in Feburary. In short, I was pretty happy with them until this past weekend. After I went on a 23 mile (unexpectedly) wet ride. I came home and hosed off the bike because of all the dirt/mud stuck on the bike. Afterwards it felt like one of the pedals was really hard to turn(felt like it almost seized) so I decided to take it apart and see what was going on. What I found was that after less than 4 months of I would say light to medium use during a very dry winter(I have 2 bikes and I didn't ride much in Feb/Mar because of snowboarding), both axles were pretty pitted, the "proprietary" bearing was caked in dirt and the races were pitted as well. In my opinion the seals do a very poor job of sealing and so caused premature wear on the axles/bushings/bearings. I think if the HT AE-01s are anything like these Da Bombs then we will start to hear complaints soon, especially from people in wetter climates. 
I cleaned everything out as much as I can and re-greased everything. The pedals turn ok now but one side has some axial play(left to right along the axle). I think I can get a washer to shim it but I'm not very optimistic that these pedals will last too long. I just hope I can get a rebuild kit. But yeah, for the amount of money I spent on these, I expected them to be much better quality.
So I guess the search goes on, the next pedals I'm looking at are the Canfield ultimates. But kind of nervous since the design looks really similar to the HT AE01s.

Pic of the bearing








Pic of the axle


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

pwu_1 said:


> *I think if the HT AE-01s are anything like these Da Bombs then we will start to hear complaints soon, especially from people in wetter climates. *


Having owned and taken apart of a pair of HT AE-01s to properly lube up (purchased them used after seller took one ride), they look exactly like your pics, same axle, same "proprietary" bearings, seals, and the end nut on the axle. I was skeptical about them from the get-go, especially the super small bearings and primitive covering from the elements.

The HT AE-01 and anything similar to it that's rebranded in my opinion isn't worth the $130+ pricing.

Thankfully sold them, broke even, and bought some Point1 Podiums, and I couldn't be happier. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Can I use the traction pins from straitline amp to the point one podiums?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I love my new E-thirteen pedals ! They are wide and feel really good .. I get good feedback from them on the trails .


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

aedubber said:


> I love my new E-thirteen pedals ! They are wide and feel really good .. I get good feedback from them on the trails .












I just got mine yesterday, the 4mm pins grip my vans real well, I can only imagine it with my 5.10 :crazy:. Have not tried the 7mm pins, but then I can only imagine the grip. I will be using the longer pins on races and stick with the shorter ones for every day rides...I like the preload, where you can control how the pedal rotates, I like it tight. Big platform, slightly wider than Straitline.

aedubber - have you hit the pins on rocks yet? How do they cope on rock hits?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea im actually just using the shorter pins right now with my freeride 5/10 and they stick really good .. I have used them with my 5/10 impact lows as well and they are great . I am the same way about the preload with the pedal , i like mine to be kinda tight and in place . Whats sick about the pedals is that you can rebuild ALL of it , the body , pins, and axle :thumbsup: Can mix and match with the white and black too.

Ok , yes i have scraped my pedals against the rocks and boulders in the rock gardens , and the trails i have been riding are expert double black diamonds lol  ... If i had the normal alum pedals they would be banged up and pins would have been broken.. So , yes they are ROCK approved 

My buddy has some straightlines and those are :thumbsup: as well .. If i didnt go with the e-thirteen pedals, straightlines were my next choice and nothing else . Pedals are a smart investment and shouldnt be over looked.



darkzeon said:


> I just got mine yesterday, the 4mm pins grip my vans real well, I can only imagine it with my 5.10 :crazy:. Have not tried the 7mm pins, but then I can only imagine the grip. I will be using the longer pins on races and stick with the shorter ones for every day rides...I like the preload, where you can control how the pedal rotates, I like it tight. Big platform, slightly wider than Straitline.
> 
> aedubber - have you hit the pins on rocks yet? How do they cope on rock hits?


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

aedubber - Thanks for the feed back. Good to hear they are rock bashing worthy. 

I would have also gone with the Straitline's, If not for my LBS pimping me the E13 pedals when it arrived . A bit cheaper than the Straitline too, and that's a big plus. To be honest I always thought the new pedals were overrated and overpriced, and that a 5.10 shoe is the only thing you'd need. Until I tried these ones! Never imagined I would be so stoked on pedals haha!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*New Crampons*


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

supramk388 said:


>


Damn....those look hawt...


----------



## sierrahsky (Feb 26, 2012)

I have now been running the spank spikes for almost 2 full seasons in the sierras and I love them. No issues, smooth, and sweet looking. I got mine from eBay for $70 a set new. Best purchase!


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone know the specs and info on those new Crampons? Weight, price, availability, platform size?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

We just received the first couple dozen sets of Crampon Ultimates. 

They weigh in at 320 grams per pair.

The platform measures 106mm x 106mm x 10mm. 

They are available in Black, blue, red, gold, orange and purple.

Retail is $150, call Sean at Canfield Brothers to get one of the first sets. 801-548-2556 Not available on the web yet, the web store will include these in a couple weeks when we receive the remaining pedals. 

I've been on these for a year and I couldn't be happier. See for yourself.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

flymybike said:


> We just received the first couple dozen sets of Crampon Ultimates.
> 
> They weigh in at 320 grams per pair.
> 
> ...


Those pedals look awesome! However, they look like they might also use the same axle/bushing/bearing system as the HT AE01s. Can you give some additional info? Does the ultimates use bearings inside the pedal like the original crampons or is it all bushings now inside the pedal? Does it have the proprietary HT bearing on the outside between the pedal and the nut?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

pwu_1 said:


> Those pedals look awesome! However, they look like they might also use the same axle/bushing/bearing system as the HT AE01s. Can you give some additional info? Does the ultimates use bearings inside the pedal like the original crampons or is it all bushings now inside the pedal? Does it have the proprietary HT bearing on the outside between the pedal and the nut?


It was covered yesterday:
" It uses a DU bearing, similar to allot of pedals but we have a "hat" shaped DU the eliminates the need for the thrust bearing, simple and effective side loading."

http://forums.mtbr.com/9365398-post45.html

I have a set of gold on the way. Thanks Canfield brothers for making the best pedals even better!


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I tried calling them yesterday but missed them. I'll try again today. I'd like a black set.

Question, are these concave at all? Sorry, but I've not ever seen a set of Crampons in person.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

The crampon ultimates are on the website! Just placed my order. Can't wait to get them


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Damn. Black is sold out already.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Do they have it on raw or silver color?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

forte makes a good very low cost high traction platform pedal


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Good to hear about the Spikes! After following this thread, in my opinion the top 3 flats are
> 
> Straitline Amps
> Spikes
> ...


how does the platform of the amps feel in comparison to the spikes?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting the images of the crampon ultimates. Is it true the Crampon's are produced by the same factory as HT pedals? Not that it will affect my purchasing power as I already own Podium Point One's and Twenty6 Prerunner ti-axle pedals, just curious as that's the word around the local riding crew.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Received the crampon ultimates today(ordered and shipped Friday. Thanks Canfield bros!)
First impressions are somewhat mixed. The pedals look really nice in person, but both are pretty stiff/hard to spin. I'm hoping they'll loosen up after breaking them in. I'm also a bit apprehensive about the longevity of these pedals since they seem to be similar design as the Da Bomb Bare Bones(rebranded HT AE01s). 
I took the pedals apart to see how similar they are to the Bare Bones and I think they are definitely made by the same company. Both the Bare Bones and the Ultimates use two DU bushing. The difference is that the Ultimates' bushings have a lip that extends out of the axle bore(kinda like the brim of a hat). I guess that eliminates the need for the tiny thrust bearing that the Bare Bones/AE01s have. The axle for the ultimates are slightly shorter due to the elimination of the external thrust bearing. I'm hoping that eliminating that thrust bearing will help these pedals perform better in wet conditions.
Finally, looking at the shape of the pedal, the Ultimates are about 10mm thick in the center and tapering down to 6mm at the edges(basically same shape and tapering as the original crampons except the ultimates don't have the big hump in the middle). The Bare Bones are about 11mm thick in the center and depending on how you measure the edge, either 9.5mm(if you measure the thickest part of top and bottom near the edge) or 6mm(if you measure at the thinnest point of the pedal. But that's not at the edge of the pedal).
The Ultimates weigh 320grams without pins. With pins they weighed 340grams on my kitchen scale. Bare Bones weighed 338 with pins when I weighed it in Feburary.
Anyway, here are some pictures. First ride is tomorrow. Will report back on if they loosen up a bit.
pedals side by side:








Another showing thickness. From left to right: Da Bomb Bare Bones, Crampons, Crampon Ultimates








Crampon Ultimates shape








Bare Bones and Ultimates thickness side by side


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice review thanks

They are hard to spin for 2 reasons tight seals and it makes them easier to get your foot back on should they slip off. These are DH pedals they are meant for going down, over rough ground, not for spin class.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*metrotuned SS crankset: Twenty6 Prerunner Titanium Axle Platform Pedals*

pwu1: good comparison. They all look identical! Do you have enough bikes to mount each pedal set or are you trying one to be the best of three?

A metrotuned crankset awaiting a Chris King BB. Shawnee Ceramikoat XTR 960SS, Twenty6 Prerunner ti-axle platform pedals in polish and rainbow jazz.










:madmax:


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

^Bling!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Vp-69...*

brand new... look sick and have a good profile.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

illnacord said:


> pwu1: good comparison. They all look identical! Do you have enough bikes to mount each pedal set or are you trying one to be the best of three?:


Got 2 bikes. Have the original crampons on one and the ultimates on the other. Prolly keep the bare bones for backup but hopefully the ultimates will work out for me


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> brand new... look sick and have a good profile.


How big is the platform size on that pedal?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

pwu_1 said:


> Received the crampon ultimates today(ordered and shipped Friday. Thanks Canfield bros!)
> First impressions are somewhat mixed. The pedals look really nice in person, but both are pretty stiff/hard to spin. I'm hoping they'll loosen up after breaking them in. I'm also a bit apprehensive about the longevity of these pedals since they seem to be similar design as the Da Bomb Bare Bones(rebranded HT AE01s).
> I took the pedals apart to see how similar they are to the Bare Bones and I think they are definitely made by the same company. Both the Bare Bones and the Ultimates use two DU bushing. The difference is that the Ultimates' bushings have a lip that extends out of the axle bore(kinda like the brim of a hat). I guess that eliminates the need for the tiny thrust bearing that the Bare Bones/AE01s have. The axle for the ultimates are slightly shorter due to the elimination of the external thrust bearing. I'm hoping that eliminating that thrust bearing will help these pedals perform better in wet conditions.
> Finally, looking at the shape of the pedal, the Ultimates are about 10mm thick in the center and tapering down to 6mm at the edges(basically same shape and tapering as the original crampons except the ultimates don't have the big hump in the middle). The Bare Bones are about 11mm thick in the center and depending on how you measure the edge, either 9.5mm(if you measure the thickest part of top and bottom near the edge) or 6mm(if you measure at the thinnest point of the pedal. But that's not at the edge of the pedal).
> ...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

jhobert said:


> How big is the platform size on that pedal?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


105x105x17mm at around 380g(website says 378, box they were in says 384.. Maybe one is with pins and one is without) Dont have a digital scale to weigh em but they seem solid and bearings are like butter.. Hopefully get my new bike tomorrow so I can try em out... Ill let u know how they perform.. The way the pins look and the shape of the profile makes me think theyre gonna work very well.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> 105x105x17mm at around 380g(website says 378, box they were in says 384.. Maybe one is with pins and one is without) Dont have a digital scale to weigh em but they seem solid and bearings are like butter.. Hopefully get my new bike tomorrow so I can try em out... Ill let u know how they perform.. The way the pins look and the shape of the profile makes me think theyre gonna work very well.


Thanks, I'm on the market of getting a new pedal to replace the stock pedals I have and I'm looking for the widest pedal I can get and that's not too expensive.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

What ever happened to the flypaper thread?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

jhobert said:


> Thanks, I'm on the market of getting a new pedal to replace the stock pedals I have and I'm looking for the widest pedal I can get and that's not too expensive.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


I got those for like $70.... Good buy compared to others..


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> I got those for like $70.... Good buy compared to others..


Cheapest I could find is $90 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

jhobert said:


> Cheapest I could find is $90
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


try Amazon...


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Any updates on these? Specialized Prototype Pedals - Pinkbike


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> try Amazon...


Found one on Universal Cycles $72.00 shipped.. You think i can replace the VP pins to the ones that Straitline amps are using? I kinda like the pins that straitline amp uses because I only ride using regular shoes (running, skate shoes) .


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

jhobert said:


> Found one on Universal Cycles $72.00 shipped.. You think i can replace the VP pins to the ones that Straitline amps are using? I kinda like the pins that straitline amp uses because I only ride using regular shoes (running, skate shoes) .


uh.. I dunno.. prolly have to use the VP pins.. Not sure tho.. Ill be riding mine in skate shoes till my new shoes come in.. I aint worried bout it.. The pins dont look like they'd be any trouble on skate shoes.. Actually im using Vans whip which is a bike shoe, but in reality, more of a skate shoe. But ive had no problems on my Kona pedals with em.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chadalex78 said:


> uh.. I dunno.. prolly have to use the VP pins.. Not sure tho.. Ill be riding mine in skate shoes till my new shoes come in.. I aint worried bout it.. The pins dont look like they'd be any trouble on skate shoes.. Actually im using Vans whip which is a bike shoe, but in reality, more of a skate shoe. But ive had no problems on my Kona pedals with em.


:thumbsup:


----------



## z1freeride (Jan 3, 2012)

DFYFZX said:


> Any updates on these? Specialized Prototype Pedals - Pinkbike


Those. Look. Sick! Do want.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

DFYFZX said:


> Any updates on these? Specialized Prototype Pedals - Pinkbike


apparently still in testing.
Sam Hill's pink Demo 8 bike check


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

pwu_1 said:


> Received the crampon ultimates today(ordered and shipped Friday. Thanks Canfield bros!)
> First impressions are somewhat mixed. The pedals look really nice in person, but both are pretty stiff/hard to spin. I'm hoping they'll loosen up after breaking them in.


finally got a ride in today. The pedals did loosen up a bit. Still doesn't spin that freely but on my ride today I didn't feel like they were slowing me down. As long as they do good in wet weather, I think I finally found the pedals for me!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Shimano is releasing Saint PD-MX80 pedals..










2013 Shimano Saint Pedal PD-MX80 - 2013 Shimano Zee and Saint Groups - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

Now I know where to run for salvation if I'm ever disappointed with Straitline AMPs.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

tiggs said:


> From the pics below, they appear to be convex with the pins possibly creating a concave platform?


Yes. I didn't measure mine at all, but I set the platform on the edge of the table (before installing pins) and it rocked back and forth very slightly. They're nowhere near as convex as the beveling makes them look, however, and the pins create a concavity. They should slip off rocks pretty nicely, although I have yet to take mine on a trail that would test that.

How's your Spitty treating you?


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got the Spank Spike pedals and they are 180gms lighter and 10mm thinner than my Easton Flatboys! :thumbsup:

You can get then 10% off at universal cycles with VIP10 Coupon.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Kill man, thx!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Newb here, thanks for this outstanding thread. I have read it end to end. As a former BMX rider in my youth I am not real keen on clipless pedals for mountain biking so I was looking for a quality American (or Canadian) made flat peddle. This thread has really helped me settle on the Point One Podium pedal. I hope they are everything I have read here.


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very impressive!

*Point One Racing - How their Podium pedal is built in house*

Point One Racing - How their Podium pedal is built in house on Vimeo


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Took these out for a break in ride last night. They are very stiff in hand, but that did not carry over into the trail. So many options for pin placement, so I tried a different configuration on each side. No noticeable difference in pin placement. For my intents they are way better than the V1 Crampons. I ride flats for everything and having the spindle covered is such an upgrade. No more squeaky squeaky on every pedal stroke. Well worth the money, and I love the Canfield support and enthusiasm.


----------



## Ahil (Apr 6, 2012)

Spank Spike Pedals | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 









Even though its only 1cm, the lower height and increased grip of these spank spike pedals make quite a difference to the feel of the bike. Not that i'll be changing pedals anytime soon but when i do, i'll definitely be getting slim ones again


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll second that, I am well pleased with my Spank Spikes and a lot of people make comments after seeing the Zesty Orange ano.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Nothing but problems from my Spikes (v1). Developed play within a week...easily fixed. Now a bent axle. Spank is replacing them for $15 to cover shipping. I'm sure shipping gets very expensive when the majority of the company is in Taiwan.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

So far so good with my Ti axle Amps.

Ripped a chunk of meat 2 weeks ago from my calf. One pin dug in especially deep, I had to cut off some half-disconnected flesh with scissors. Scars are going to look nice when they heal. )

I also overhauled them and put black (thinner) plastic washers instead of white ones. White washers are easy to mistake for black ones, if you only see their edges. Axial preload is noticeably less with the black ones, it can be felt by hand. I did this on Greg's (of Straitline) advice to try and stop the self-unthreading issue. Of course I feel no difference in resistance when riding.



Going to try the new Saint pedals on my singlespeed build.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> So far so good with my Ti axle Amps.
> 
> Ripped a chunk of meat 2 weeks ago from my calf. One pin dug in especially deep, I had to cut off some half-disconnected flesh with scissors. Scars are going to look nice when they heal. )
> 
> ...


So Straitline actually admitted that the Amps unthread themselves? When I repeatedly tried to contact them last year I got no response back... I sold the pedals.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

gretch said:


> So Straitline actually admitted that the Amps unthread themselves?


Sounds like it. They also recommend installing them without grease.  I replied that titanium would surely gall and seize if I did that, but there was no response to that. Also, more install torque was recommended.

Mine are threaded in with copper anti-seize compound, using pedal washers. Funny thing is, they didn't attempt to unthread themselves at first several rides. Then I learned about the issue, checked tightness, all was fine, I went to ride, came back, checked again, and both axles were ever so slightly loose in the cranks. I keep checking them before every ride, and one or another axle needs (very little) tightening every other time.

I like them a lot overall, and if this behavior persists even with black washers, then I'll just degrease the threads and use some blue threadlocker.

(Going Shimano on my another bike is for conceptual integrity of the build, i. e. low maintenance, hop on and go ride, and all that.)


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Just came across these in Decline magazine.... looks interesting?

Lab Limited - Pedals


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

gretch said:


> Just came across these in Decline magazine.... looks interesting?
> 
> Lab Limited - Pedals


The edges of the pedals kinda look like the Spank Spike.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Interesting.. just one entry point for contamination per pedal, and possibly lighter than Amps.
Those pins look evil!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

What's an iGlide bushing?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Pelagic said:


> What's an iGlide bushing?


another type of plastic bushing made by igus.

igus® - About iglide® Plastic Bushings


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

interesting, thx!


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Sounds like it. They also recommend installing them without grease.  I replied that titanium would surely gall and seize if I did that, but there was no response to that. Also, more install torque was recommended.
> 
> Mine are threaded in with copper anti-seize compound, using pedal washers. Funny thing is, they didn't attempt to unthread themselves at first several rides. Then I learned about the issue, checked tightness, all was fine, I went to ride, came back, checked again, and both axles were ever so slightly loose in the cranks. I keep checking them before every ride, and one or another axle needs (very little) tightening every other time.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about this....have always greased my pedal threads, but was surprised to see that the Straitline instructions recommended using blue Loctite. Did apply the blue, and checked them today after a few weeks of riding by unthreading them and reinstalling....they were tough to unthread, which to me says the Loctite was doing the job. Reinstalled with the Loctite and will keep an eye on things.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Thor Lord of Thunder said:


> Did apply the blue, and checked them today after a few weeks of riding by unthreading them and reinstalling....they were tough to unthread, which to me says the Loctite was doing the job. Reinstalled with the Loctite and will keep an eye on things.


Which blue Loctite did you apply -- 242, 243?


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Which blue Loctite did you apply -- 242, 243?


242....pretty sure they recommended that one in their instructions.


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

what are the lightest and best made platforms ?


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Thor Lord of Thunder said:


> have always greased my pedal threads, but was surprised to see that the Straitline instructions recommended using blue Loctite


that is surprising to me too. I have always greased pedals and snugged them up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willysurf (Sep 17, 2005)

*anti-sieze*

The correct product to use on pedal threads is anti-sieze. That goes for any non-moving metal to metal joining of parts.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

willysurf,
I agree that anti-seize should be the necessary and sufficient way for pedal threads. But thread locking compounds are what we have to use with Straitline AMP pedals, at least with white (tight) washers (and I'm yet to gather enough ride time on black washers to draw conclusions).

Other than that, AMPs are great, if you don't mind less than airfield platform area. )


----------



## Devin's Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Canfield crampons. Awesome pedal. Just ordered the Ultimates for my Mojo


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

I really like the new Saint mx80s. Very stable platform. Installed all the pins with the spacers so only protruding 2mm. Great grip with my 5.10s. The oring arrests spin well. Look and feel great on my Slash. Only gripe - A couple of spare pins would have been nice.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Snozz said:


> I really like the new Saint mx80s. Very stable platform. Installed all the pins with the spacers so only protruding 2mm. Great grip with my 5.10s. The oring arrests spin well. Look and feel great on my Slash. Only gripe - A couple of spare pins would have been nice.


I was about to post up last night asking if anyone had seen a set of those in person. I didn't think they were available yet. Where did you get them? How does the platform size compare to some of the popular pedals (SL DeFacto, AMP, Forte Convert, Point 1, etc...)?


----------



## Kanza (Apr 24, 2012)

Snozz said:


> I really like the new Saint mx80s. Very stable platform. Installed all the pins with the spacers so only protruding 2mm. Great grip with my 5.10s. The oring arrests spin well. Look and feel great on my Slash. Only gripe - A couple of spare pins would have been nice.


+1 on the Saints, best flat I've run. Running them without spacers and stick like glue which is how I like them. Great pedal and pretty cheap for the quality too.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

*New Flats*

Hey guys,

Thought you may like to have a look at our take on flats, we just opened for pre-orders.

can't post photos or links on this forum yet but check us out. Launch Components.

Thanks.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha, I was sure the new Saints are going to be good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I just checked out the Launch pedals on the website. Nice pedals, looks like someone did their homework, esp the breakway pins and built in tool. Pricey, outta my range, but noce for weight weenies and folks with deep pockets.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Profile picture of the saints?


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the look in man. We worked really hard on these. We're not a big company out to make loads of cash, we are 2 engineers who have grown up riding bikes together, we do this because it's our passion and we love the sport.

Here's a pic of our prototype before it went into manufacture. It's still missing the fancy pins end cap and proper finish in this photo.










Check it out 9 pins/side just like the Saints, someone else has done there maths too.

Anyway if you care to find out any more about them ask away or you can check out the website page here. The Facebook also has some pics. These are available for pre orders right now, but we currently have a very small manufacturing capacity so check them out quick before we sell out.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Launch Components said:


> Thanks for the look in man. We worked really hard on these. We're not a big company out to make loads of cash, we are 2 engineers who have grown up riding bikes together, we do this because it's our passion and we love the sport.
> 
> Here's a pic of our prototype before it went into manufacture. It's still missing the fancy pins end cap and proper finish in this photo.
> .


I've got to say, both your stem and pedals look killer! They both look minimalist, which is just fine with me. Mg and Ti options are a good thing too...website looks professional, style is good and the layout and detailed info available on the pedals did all the selling I would need if I hadn't just picked up some new pedals. Keep up the good work, participate around here some and I wish you guys the best!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

willysurf said:


> The correct product to use on pedal threads is anti-sieze. That goes for any non-moving metal to metal joining of parts.


You clearly do not ride motorcycles.


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

*Saints details*

Ok here's some more info on the saint mx80s.
Contact area: 90mm front to back, 95mm wide.
Pedal is 103mm wide, protrudes 120mm from crank, 19mm thick but shaved to 15mm on outer edge.
Next post with photos. Can't Work out how to upload from the iPad.


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

*saint mx80 photos*

pics

the black is from my 5.10s. not grease as i first thought. its not easy to get off the whitish finish as it is textured.

already rock garden tested hence the scratchs


----------



## Kanza (Apr 24, 2012)

The Saint do not appear expensive for what you get to me. I've had peddles twice the price and I would say these are at least as good as anything I've ever tried. Peddles are pretty simple parts of course, and these work exceptionally well, but the test of longevity is not complete. Should be as reliable as the rest of the Saint kit though I suspect.

At 50 euro's though, there are very cheap when compared to some of the other offerings around.


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

I am looking to purchase these HT AN01TS pedals but i just want to know are any any 
good ?

Has any one got them and what do you think of them ?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone know who has Saint's in stock in the USA please? Everything points to early August delivery...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

harris08,
they look the same as Nukeproof Neutron pedals. Neutrons (with steel axles) are solid, wide, and grip well. I just didn't like the shape. Weight on mine was 448 g.

Axles on those HTs are 6Al4V titanium, which brings weight down to 378 g (claimed). I think that Ti axles are seriously out of place on such heavy pedals -- they should be used to bring (Alu body) pedal weight to under 300 g par pair IMHO. In any case, I'd steer clear of that titanium alloy. For me it's either a thick, smooth shaped axle made from Ti6Q2, or a steel axle.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

"Hope Technology Ltd : We will release at eurobike and they will be available in all our colours."


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Cool! Those have been a long time coming.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

ME01T

Picked these up and they are ridiculously light! Lighter than my eggbeaters 

So far they are awesome...they have some built in float with the proprietary bearing setup.

Weakness: $$$$


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Where did you buy them?


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

FX4 said:


> Where did you buy them?


At the time I had to drive from Sac to Walnut Creek, CA - Encina Bicycle Centers...but now one of the LBS carry them.

Dealer List


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ironically I know where Encina Bicycle centers is located. I'm from the Bay Area. Now I live in Pa so that's a long haul. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

FX4 said:


> Ironically I know where Encina Bicycle centers is located. I'm from the Bay Area. Now I live in Pa so that's a long haul. Thanks for the reply.


I think I contacted bikebling from the dealer list and he directed me to Encina. Talked to Matt Condrashoff and he got me dialed in. :thumbsup:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

harris08 said:


> I am looking to purchase these HT AN01TS pedals but i just want to know are any any good ?
> 
> Has any one got them and what do you think of them ?


Those look like the pair I picked up off ebay but mine are black. They were my first real flat pedal so I don't have anything to compare to but so far I like 'em. I personally think I lose A LOT of pins but I'm led to believe that's pretty normal. I'll typically drop 1 - 3 pins per side per pedal per ride. I know one hole is stripped but the rest, I dunno.


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

Nice Pedals i have looked at these but i don't think i can justify paying the price ??? 
Do you think they are worth it ? 
What made you buy them ?


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

harris08 said:


> Nice Pedals i have looked at these but i don't think i can justify paying the price ???
> Do you think they are worth it ?
> What made you buy them ?


If price is no concern, then yes they are worth it. But there are a few others in this price range as well...Twenty6 being one.

I got them because I wanted flats, but didn't want the weight of say a 50/50xx which are well over a pound as a set.

But the platform is good, the grip is good, pins are removable/adjustable, very low profile, and they look clean IMO.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Lowball said:


> Picked these up and they are ridiculously light! Lighter than my eggbeaters
> 
> So far they are awesome...they have some built in float with the proprietary bearing setup.
> 
> Weakness: $$$$


What do you mean by "built in float"? like the bearings have play?

By the way this is the last day of pre-orders. Here's a pic with the black axle:










There are more on our Facebook page and a peek at the stem.

Launch Components


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

My vote is for the new Canfiled Bros Crampon Ultimate. They weigh 340 grams and come in a ton of colors. I got the orange for my hubby and the red ones for me. They are super thin which makes me feel real low to the ground without having to worry about pedal strikes. If you should strike they are designed to not get hung up but to slide over stuff. The pins can be installed either way, pointy side up or down, I went with pointy side down. They are only $150 a pair and super purdy.




























Brenda


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

motochick,
wow, Middleburn cranks with 5-bolt spider! What BB are you running?

As for the pedals, they are thin indeed, and the orange ones always look killer, but I'm not a fan of grub screw pins.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

The orange ones are sweeeet! I wanted them for my bike, but I have red nipples. LOL! My chainring is a 30t and BB is a 118 square taper, steel for now. i like to be different.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

motochick said:


> The orange ones are sweeeet! I wanted them for my bike, but I have red nipples. LOL! My chainring is a 30t and BB is a 118 square taper, steel for now. i like to be different.


I don't even know you and I'm aroused...


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can pick up some HT pedals (specifically the AN01) in the U.S.? I've tried e-bay, and I know there is a seller that carrys a few HT pedals, but they were unable to stock the ones I was looking for.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

arkon11 said:


> Does anyone know where I can pick up some HT pedals (specifically the AN01) in the U.S.? I've tried e-bay, and I know there is a seller that carrys a few HT pedals, but they were unable to stock the ones I was looking for.


The Bike Company - Powered by ironfly internet

HT-EVO Flat Pedals - The Path Bike Shop


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

motochick,

Can the Crampon pins screw all the way thru the body? I hate grub pins as well because they get all mangled and break off but if they can screw in from the back so I can get them out easily, I may be sold on Crampons


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

DFYFZX said:


> motochick,
> 
> Can the Crampon pins screw all the way thru the body? I hate grub pins as well because they get all mangled and break off but if they can screw in from the back so I can get them out easily, I may be sold on Crampons


Sort of... the pins can be screwed in two ways...point end up or down depending on the amount of grip desired. The pin holes go right through the pedal but the thread does not. Make sense?


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

So you can "back" the pins in and use the tool from the back side, thru the pedal body, to snug them down? I think I have the idea...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

DFYFZX said:


> So you can "back" the pins in and use the tool from the back side, thru the pedal body, to snug them down? I think I have the idea...


Yes, if you install them point up. The pins bottom out in the holes, but a smaller bore hole continues through the body.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

'size said:


> The Bike Company - Powered by ironfly internet
> 
> HT-EVO Flat Pedals - The Path Bike Shop


Got mine from the Path. Give them a call. Btw, the pedals are the best I've tried. Just the right amount of grip without being too much.

I've tried a lot of pedals. Including the the big heavyweights listed in this thread.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

evasive said:


> Yes, if you install them point up. The pins bottom out in the holes, but a smaller bore hole continues through the body.


SO yes, you can install the pins so the keyhole is on the underside and won't get buggered, making removal of buggered pins easy. There is a thread in the canfield forum about the new pedals and it shows most of the available colors. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Here goes a question more on the XC/gerenal mtb side of things, but since this is the biggest flat pedals bible I don't think it off topic.

My girlfriend is initiating on mtb and loving it. She's not ready to clipless (and I don't know she will ever be, or even needs to be), so I want to get her a good pair of flats.

I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to spend around 25€ or 50€. With the lower price I'm looking at NC-17 STD II or Gusset SlimJims.
If chose to go higher end I'll chose between the Shimano Saint and the Superstar Nano Thru Pin. Anyone has experiences with these ones? How do they compare? Any help will be apreciated


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I recommend a THIN pedal for her. Cut down the chance of slipping a pedal and tearing up her legs I'm on my phone so can't find the pedal quickly but there's a $50 pair of nylon pedals that are really thin and have replaceable pins. Maybe Nukeproof makes them? Anyway, they fit the price range and would be really secure and confident inspiring for a newer rider.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ze_Zaskar,
I'd go with the Saints. They aren't the thinnest, nor the lightest, but they can be expected to keep ticking without attention for longer intervals.

(Just an overworked mechanic's point of view.)


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

does anyone have Sixpack Skywalker pedals or know a thing or two about them?
SIXPACK - Pedale Skywalker-skywalker

they seem very light and to be of quality. just looking into options in getting new flats. any info will be much appreciated. 
thanx


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

DFYFZX, I think those are Nukeproof Electrons or something like this. They look ok, but I have no interest on nylon pedals. But yes, low profile is something that I'm looking for.
Anyone know these?-
SIXPACK - Pedale Menace-menaceped

They look a lot like the praised Superstar Nano Thrupins, but a lot cheaper.

I'm swaping frames, etc, so in the process I've been riding an older bike that has flat pedals. To my surprise I was able to clear all the climbs that I usually do clipped. I'm also observing that the so called circular pedaling is perfectly possible with flats, just not done the same way.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ashas said:


> does anyone have Sixpack Skywalker pedals or know a thing or two about them?
> SIXPACK - Pedale Skywalker-skywalker
> 
> they seem very light and to be of quality. just looking into options in getting new flats. any info will be much appreciated.
> thanx


Damn! 290 g per pair with alu bodies and steel axles is *seriously* light!
I suspect the axles are very thin, not unlike those in Echo SL 2011 (which I broke).


----------



## BikesWork (Jul 18, 2012)

Spent _way_ too much time reading this thread, and of course ended up ordering a pedal that I don't recall seeing on it. Seems everyone gave up on VP Components after seeing a fella's broken pedal (and hangdog review when he received some free stuff).

I ordered the VP Components Vice off of Amazon for ~$65. There's some specs there and on the VP USA website.

I'd post links and images but, well...I can't...


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Damn! 290 g per pair with alu bodies and steel axles is *seriously* light!
> I suspect the axles are very thin, not unlike those in Echo SL 2011 (which I broke).


yes it is seriously light. that's why I wanted to see from people who actually used them how they tick. Sixpack seem to be a serious DH components company so I think this pedals are not rubbish. they just seem way too light for the materials used. they also have only 7 pins which may or may not be problematic - and that feature is my main concern. slipage is out of the question, of course. and above all, I don't want to have pedals prone to breaking because they're too light.

so far the best light pedals I tried (not owned) were by far HT pedals.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ashas,
also note that the pins on these are not the lightest variety -- I wonder whether the claimed weight is with those pins or not.

And they somehow managed to cram THREE sealed ball bearings (and a bushing) per pedal. Between 13 mm profiles and short axles, I'd think that the axles have to be made of unobtainium


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ashas,
> also note that the pins on these are not the lightest variety -- I wonder whether the claimed weight is with those pins or not.
> 
> And they somehow managed to cram THREE sealed ball bearings (and a bushing) per pedal. Between 13 mm profiles and short axles, I'd think that the axles have to be made of unobtainium


dunno nothing about those pins but I assume everything can just go lighter with a simple upgrade (ok, shaving couple of grams is super-anal, I know, but there is a possibility, right?)

they indeed managed to put all the goodies there in such a small space. 
I really hope someone that uses them will say a word or two about them.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Just got these,


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pedals. How are you liking them?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

They seem to work well, slightly shorter, narrower, and thinner than my previous pedals. I haven't used them on a trail yet, but we'll see.

Here's a comparison.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've read thru this entire thread today and I've come to a conclusion of two pedals: 

The Straitline AMP''s OR the Spank Spike's. I am leaning towards the Spike's however I do have a 10.5-11 sized shoe so I'm starting to think I may fit better on the smaller platform. 

What do you guys think; AMP's or the Spank's?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Striker01 said:


> I've read thru this entire thread today and I've come to a conclusion of two pedals:
> 
> The Straitline AMP''s OR the Spank Spike's. I am leaning towards the Spike's however I do have a 10.5-11 sized shoe so I'm starting to think I may fit better on the smaller platform.
> 
> What do you guys think; AMP's or the Spank's?


Just got a set of spikes that I can't wait to try this weekend. 









To replace my seemingly fragile sub4's. 
Lost half of this one just riding along... and hitting a post that was obscured by tall bush.









and busted this one by landing a decent sized drop. not sure if it was the pressure of my foot or a rock buried under the pumice that did the damage. 









I liked the sub4's but they just aren't tough enough.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you think it's possible for you to measure the Spikes for me? Width and Lenght please if you can?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

They just don't make aluminum like they used to!


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone else on here has the Spank pedals and are kind enough to give me some measurements on them it would be great. Again, i'm debating between them and the Straitline AMPs!


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Striker01 said:


> If anyone else on here has the Spank pedals and are kind enough to give me some measurements on them it would be great. Again, i'm debating between them and the Straitline AMPs!


11cm wide
11cm long


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

You're the man- thanks! They don't appear to be too big at all.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a few chances to ride my spanks before I wrecked and am off the bike for a month and a half.
I dig em!
The size is one of the selling points, pretty damn thin but wide and long enough for my size 15's
With my FiveTens and the full load of pins, arguably too grippy
(but that comes from someone who usually rides plastic pedals + 510s, and reducing the number of pins is stupid easy if you're like me and enjoy easy repositioning of your feet)


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

I was just gonna post pics of the spanks. They feel pretty good under the feet and really grippy with all 20 pins in. Can't wait to try them out on the trail and in the bike park.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Vp-69*

These on my Sombrio's sole.... Cant touch it.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Any more impressions of the new Shimano Saint pedal? I would like to see more pics of the Saint compared to other pedals.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been looking at these pedals, can get a really good deal on them. Any experience with them around here?
My doubt is with the little raise in the platform that they have, seems to me that it could be unconfortable with some shoes, or even compromise the use of the pins next to it:


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

My impression of the saints:

Slightly thinner, slightly shorter, a lot wider than stock demo pedals from specialized. They spin well and are plenty grippy with its 9 pins per side of each pedal combined with the concave shape. However, if you like your pedals to be super close to the cranks, this might not be for you. The selling point for me was the price. Much cheaper than a lot of other options. My intention was to save for some crampons, but they went out of stock before I could muster the $$ to buy them. Plus the saints look stealthy and I haven't had as many pedal strikes yet (might be because I'm riding better though).


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Were you able to find Saint's in the USA please?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Pelagic said:


> Were you able to find Saint's in the USA please?


Ya. Just search.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

howardyudoing said:


> My impression of the saints:
> 
> Slightly thinner, slightly shorter, a lot wider than stock demo pedals from specialized. They spin well and are plenty grippy with its 9 pins per side of each pedal combined with the concave shape. _*However, if you like your pedals to be super close to the cranks, this might not be for you.*_ The selling point for me was the price. Much cheaper than a lot of other options. My intention was to save for some crampons, but they went out of stock before I could muster the $$ to buy them. Plus the saints look stealthy and I haven't had as many pedal strikes yet (might be because I'm riding better though).


That highlighted part is why I'm so interested. The chainstays on my 2012 Enduro Evo are so wide that I catch my heels a lot while pedaling. I tried the Straitline AMPs, but they are too small. DeFactos really don't feel much bigger and they are tucked in pretty far too. The Spank Spikes have a good shape, but it looks like I would have to stack washers to keep them from rubbing the cranks or crank boots. I haven't seen all I'd like to see on the Saints, but I'm going to roll the dice. If anyone else is intersted in them, these guys have a pretty good deal going on: PlanetCyclery on Ebay (I have no association other than having just bought a set from there.)


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

:nono:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Pelagic said:


> Were you able to find Saint's in the USA please?


Universal Cycles -- Shimano Saint MX80 Pedals


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks! Much obliged. Last week I checked and everyone was still waiting to be able to fill orders.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

chadalex78 said:


> These on my Sombrio's sole.... Cant touch it.


I've been eyeing those VPs but I can't get past the fact that there's only 5 pins. I lose 2 or 3 every ride. That's not good odds...


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

big0mike said:


> I've been eyeing those VPs but I can't get past the fact that there's only 5 pins. I lose 2 or 3 every ride. That's not good odds...


What kind of pedals are you losing 2-3 pins out of on each ride? :eekster: It probably doesn't help the situation much, but there are six pins on the VP-69. There are only five on the older VP-59. I have a set of the VP-69s that I haven't put on a bike yet. I bought them for my hardtail/trainer bike. They seem like solid pedals and are an interesting design. Let me know if you want to check them out in person. I'm only about 6 miles from South Mountain.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

The new Saints are nice, been riding on them for ten days.

Crampons are better.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

recitio said:


> The new Saints are nice, been riding on them for ten days.
> 
> Crampons are better.


Should be for 2-3 times the price...


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

Just started riding new crampon ultimates - ridiculously sick. The non-exposed spindle is a major upgrade, and the tapered set screws are awesome. Also very very light. Still not as sticky as twenty6's with fresh pins though. Tough to call a favorite between the ultimates and the predators, but definitely my two favorite platforms out there.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Yardstick said:


> What kind of pedals are you losing 2-3 pins out of on each ride? :eekster:


HT MN01AT
.:HT COMPONENTS:.

I was told they are a Diety Decoy knock off and I figured for ~$50 it would be a good starter pedal for attempting flats again. I've been running them for about a year and a half and currently have several holes that have been ripped/reamed out so I'm looking for a replacement set soon.


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

Superstar Dreadnought CNC Pedals what are they like ?

Weight: 460g per pair
Price: £71.99 (AUD $108)
Titanium axle upgrade available +£40.00 (AUD $60)

Are they worth it comments please........


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Point One Racing Podium Pedals*

Any one have access to Point One Racing??? I have called and left messages to their 408 number and sent multiple emails to [email protected] asking for help with my Podium Pedals. The bearing exploded or something fell apart that used to consist of a bearing (grinding/crunch sounds when pedaling), and I would like to either send in the pedals or get a bearing kit (but do not know what tools are needed to remove and press in replacement bearings). It's been over a week so I do not want to overreact with their customer service.


----------



## haakan (May 14, 2011)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Here goes a question more on the XC/gerenal mtb side of things, but since this is the biggest flat pedals bible I don't think it off topic.
> 
> My girlfriend is initiating on mtb and loving it. She's not ready to clipless (and I don't know she will ever be, or even needs to be), so I want to get her a good pair of flats.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you have decided yet but i can highly recommend the Superstar Thru Pin. I run them and they are thin enough and the grip is great. I run 5-10 shoes and I haven't lost grip once. Many riders around here swear by them. It looks like they have a sale now.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

^ Good luck...I was left in the dust with a DM stem failure from them.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been pretty stoked on the durability of the KCNC Steady pedal. It's pretty grippy and it has held up to rough use.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

haakan said:


> I don't know if you have decided yet but i can highly recommend the Superstar Thru Pin. I run them and they are thin enough and the grip is great. I run 5-10 shoes and I haven't lost grip once. Many riders around here swear by them. It looks like they have a sale now.


Thank you very much. I wasn't aware of their sale. I'll go with the Superstars. I'm trying to decide between the grub screw vs thru bolt now, pending to the thru bolt side


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I took pics of some familiar pedals alongside the new Shimano Saint today. I'll apologize in advance for the pic quality. It's hot outside so I was dealing with crap indoor light and didn't feel like hauling out the big camera gear to get a "studio" like shot. I think you'll get the idea anyway! 

This should also preemptively answer the question: Yes, the Straitline pins will thread into the Saints, but the pedals need a little massaging to allow for the slight chamfer on the pin.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

NIce, thanks for the comparison. Interesting to note in the second picture how far the pedal surface is from the crank arm, and how far out they extend. Hadn't really thought about that...


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Pelagic said:


> NIce, thanks for the comparison. Interesting to note in the second picture how far the pedal surface is from the crank arm, and how far out they extend. Hadn't really thought about that...


That's actually something I have been specifically looking for after my experience with the AMPs. Being a bigger person on an XL Specialized Enduro with its big chainstays and wide, 142mm rear hub, I almost couldn't pedal without clipping my heels. The DeFactos are slightly better, but I'm really hoping the much wider stance of the Saints helps reduce the amount I have to force my toes in.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Sure look like they should do the trick. Quite a difference from far left to far right, maybe .75"? I like the way those gray VP's look, but leaning toward the Shimmy's to be honest.


----------



## haakan (May 14, 2011)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Thank you very much. I wasn't aware of their sale. I'll go with the Superstars. I'm trying to decide between the grub screw vs thru bolt now, pending to the thru bolt side


Go with the thru pins.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Just placed an order on the SS Nano thru pins. I'm my GF likes them enough I might get a pair for myself (and say goodbye to clipless)


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@Yardstick: Thanks! Great post. The Saints look chubby but compared to the others, is right there. Notice the Q-factor, the Saints are set out farther from the chainstays than the others, a design helpful to the bigger wider feet crowd.

@freeridin': I just called Point 1 Racing by their 408 number today, left a message again. It's going on two weeks without a reply by phone or email. I actually let Point 1 Racing know you had a "DM stem failure and was left in the dust."


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Finally finished reading this entire thread... whew!

I am a 6'4"/250lb clyde that wears size 14. Have been riding clipless but want to give platforms a shot. Will be wearing skate shoes (have 3-4 pairs of vans) with them. $150 is my max price. Here is what I have narrowed the field down to, curious what folks would recommend given my size.

Deity Decoy
Shimano Saint
Spank Spike
Canfield Crampon Ultimate
Da Bomb Bare Bones
Answer Rove

Thanks!


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Jarlaxle said:


> Finally finished reading this entire thread... whew!
> 
> I am a 6'4"/250lb clyde that wears size 14. Have been riding clipless but want to give platforms a shot. Will be wearing skate shoes (have 3-4 pairs of vans) with them. $150 is my max price. Here is what I have narrowed the field down to, curious what folks would recommend given my size.
> 
> ...


I'm similarly sized (6'2", 265lb, size 13-14 depending on the shoe) and I vote for the Saints! I did a short ride on mine this morning and really like them.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Eureka! Q-factor! That was what I meant, didn't know there was a term for it...


----------



## haakan (May 14, 2011)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Just placed an order on the SS Nano thru pins. I'm my GF likes them enough I might get a pair for myself (and say goodbye to clipless)


Good choice. Borrow hers and try for a few rides


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ That's the plan. 
I'm really curious about how these new gen thin/concave/etc flat pedals behave. My only experience is with old design DH pedals, and some people tell me that the difference with the new generation is huge. 

I like to ride clipless, but after 10 years of those the shoe specific thing is really annoying me, and my knees are starting to get unhappy, even with ultra-floaty Time pedals.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

pwu_1 said:


> Received the crampon ultimates today(ordered and shipped Friday. Thanks Canfield bros!)
> First impressions are somewhat mixed. The pedals look really nice in person, but both are pretty stiff/hard to spin. I'm hoping they'll loosen up after breaking them in. I'm also a bit apprehensive about the longevity of these pedals since they seem to be similar design as the Da Bomb Bare Bones(rebranded HT AE01s).
> I took the pedals apart to see how similar they are to the Bare Bones and I think they are definitely made by the same company. Both the Bare Bones and the Ultimates use two DU bushing. The difference is that the Ultimates' bushings have a lip that extends out of the axle bore(kinda like the brim of a hat). I guess that eliminates the need for the tiny thrust bearing that the Bare Bones/AE01s have. The axle for the ultimates are slightly shorter due to the elimination of the external thrust bearing. I'm hoping that eliminating that thrust bearing will help these pedals perform better in wet conditions.
> Finally, looking at the shape of the pedal, the Ultimates are about 10mm thick in the center and tapering down to 6mm at the edges(basically same shape and tapering as the original crampons except the ultimates don't have the big hump in the middle). The Bare Bones are about 11mm thick in the center and depending on how you measure the edge, either 9.5mm(if you measure the thickest part of top and bottom near the edge) or 6mm(if you measure at the thinnest point of the pedal. But that's not at the edge of the pedal).
> ...


Picture links are broken, can you repost?


----------



## haakan (May 14, 2011)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> ^^ That's the plan.
> I'm really curious about how these new gen thin/concave/etc flat pedals behave. My only experience is with old design DH pedals, and some people tell me that the difference with the new generation is huge.
> 
> I like to ride clipless, but after 10 years of those the shoe specific thing is really annoying me, and my knees are starting to get unhappy, even with ultra-floaty Time pedals.


If you can try with a pair of 5-10 shoes and don't give up after a few rides. :thumbsup:
Took me about a month to convert to flats.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

The upcoming Chromag pedals look interesting.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

too many options! I need simple since I like riding my bike more than I like unscrewing and repositioning pins.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Jarlaxle said:


> Finally finished reading this entire thread... whew!
> 
> I am a 6'4"/250lb clyde that wears size 14. Have been riding clipless but want to give platforms a shot. Will be wearing skate shoes (have 3-4 pairs of vans) with them. $150 is my max price. Here is what I have narrowed the field down to, curious what folks would recommend given my size.
> 
> ...


So I pulled the trigger on a set of pedals and wouldn't you know it, they aren't one of the ones I listed above.

After looking at more stuff than I care to admit I am going with Straitline Platforms. They aren't the thinnest or the lightest but there is something very authentic about them. Found a red set on sale at CRC and they are headed my way. New Tallboy LTa arrives tomorrow, will ride clipless for a bit until the Straitlines arrive.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I recently picked up a pair of Answer Rove pedals, and I am sure glad I did. Other pedals I have extensive experience with are Wellgo magnesiums, Odyssey twisted (aluminum), Easton Cully's, regular Eastons, and Kona Jack Sh*ts. 

These Rove's kick ass! Don't know if I'll ever buy different pair, that is if these keep holding my shoes so well.


----------



## bikeguy27 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Fyxation Mesa 61 alloy*

What do ya'll think?
Fyxation || Mesa 61 Alloy Pedal

380g
about $100
are these another pedal rebranded?


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

That Scarab looks very nice. Especially if you strip out a hole or two...

I just pulled the trigger on a set of Spikes. A friend offered a good discount on the Crampons but one criteria I was working on was that the pins had to go in the back side. Should be here tomorrow. First ride this weekend...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Point 1 Podiums...

both my pedals look like this:


>


still spinning smoothly as the first day i got them. thin, light, durable, grippy, easy to service, great pedal.

i had kona wah wah's before this and those are like the poor man's version of these.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

your pins are broked... lol!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

big0mike said:


> Crampons but one criteria I was working on was that the pins had to go in the back side.


They do, they can go in from either direction, pin point up or screw side up, your choice.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> Point 1 Podiums...
> 
> both my pedals look like this:
> 
> ...




I have both. And the Konas just don't compare to the grip levels of the Point1 Podiums. Especially if we're talking about stock pins. The new Podiums are shipping with longer pins these days, and even after upsizing the pins on my Wah Wahs, I sold them lol.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

anyone have a US source for the HT AE 01 pedals? teh googles is not helping out much.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

frorider said:


> anyone have a US source for the HT AE 01 pedals? teh googles is not helping out much.


bikeco.com


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

So many bling pedals and only one bank account... sigh.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

eurospek said:


> [/B]
> 
> I have both. And the Konas just don't compare to the grip levels of the Point1 Podiums. Especially if we're talking about stock pins. The new Podiums are shipping with longer pins these days, and even after upsizing the pins on my Wah Wahs, I sold them lol.


wah wah's grip compares very well w/ the podiums, at least w/ 5.10 shoes. overall i prefer the podiums but the wah wah remains one of the better pedals on the market overall. not as light as some of the newer options, of course.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

frorider said:


> wah wah's grip compares very well w/ the podiums, at least w/ 5.10 shoes. overall i prefer the podiums but the wah wah remains one of the better pedals on the market overall. not as light as some of the newer options, of course.


Idk, I never truly liked mine. I do all my riding with the Vans waffle soles (Authentics or Eras) and they sure grip and bite into the Podiums a hell of a lot better. If in the market for Wah Wah, I preferred the Forte Convert pedals I had too. The pins are the Konas are short and thin.

As for your search for the HT AE-01 EVOs, try The Path Bike Shop.

I had a pair of those in black (and sold) before ultimately getting the Podiums, and taking apart the HT AE-01 EVOs I wasn't sold on their bearing system and the use of those super small bushings. And IMO, they definitely are NOT worth their $140+ asking price. The new Canfield pedals share the same design. And while they are thin, I sure prefer having a more robust looking pedal under me.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Eurospek, correct. The reason why I moved away from Atomlab was their dependency on janky little plastic washers - and the old generation of Eggbeaters. Washers wear away fast and disappear/disintegrate leaving the platform with side to side play. Although I understand the "race" rebuild process and the fact that washers are inexpensive, they are hard to source once you own the pedals if the extra washers are not included. Sealed bearings for the win. Ironically, I am finally having problems with Point One Podium's sealed bearings (the two smaller ones closest to the outside of the spindle. The update is $50 for a bearing service which I'm on the fence about due to the customer service email reply turnaround at ~2 weeks.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I was 99% sure I wanted a set of Crampon Ultimates but after reading the past few posts about tiny bearings and bushings I'm starting to waiver. The alternate choice would be the Spank Spike. Are people getting long wear cycles out of the Canfield pedals(Old model and new. The Ultimates obviously haven't been out long.) or do they need rebuilds quite frequently? I've also read some varying opinions on the Spikes but considering they produce and sell WAY more pedals than Canfield I'm not all that worried. You always hear the bad reviews, right? 

I'm currently on Sub4s but they're needing a rebuild after two hard seasons of use and I'm also curious about trying a THIN pedal.

Canfield Ultimates or Spank Spikes? GO!


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

OOOOOHHH

Specialized Debuts Trick New Pro-Level Downhill Flat Pedal - Bike Rumor


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

DFYFZX said:


> Canfield Ultimates or Spank Spikes? GO!


Based on customer service and my own experience dealing with them, definitely the Canfield stuff over the Spikes.

I had 0 riding hours on my HT AE-01 EVOs but it was right around the time when someone in this thread posted their findings with their Da Bomb Bare Bones (same exact pedal as the HT). It wasn't quick until I pulled mine apart and decided to sell them.

And I know Canfield has a slightly different design of these bushings on the new pedals but still nothing like the normal sealed bearings of something like the Podium, there's just no space for it.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Get the Canfields. If you have any problems they will take care of it quickly. 

I have three sets of Crampons. One of the old style and two of the Ultimates. I love the pedals and have put the V1 through hell. After a year and a half of beatings I managed to bend a spindle. $5 replacement spindle and I was back to thrashing. Sure I spent $5 on that spindle but I still got hooked up because they sent two! 

I have the Ultimates on my bikes now and use the V1s as loaners.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

DFYFZX said:


> Canfield Ultimates or Spank Spikes? GO!


of those, definitely Ultimates. Not only are they dope, but the brothers will deal with any problems you may ever have quickly and freely/cheaply. I would also throw the the Twenty6 predator on your list - not quite as thin, but LIFETIME WARRANTY. Seriously, I sent a pair of 2008 pre-runners back after bashing them off of rocks for a season and a half just to have the bushings replaced/spindles cleaned up, and Tyler replaced the cages, pins, bushings, and basically everything but the spindle with the 2010 edition for free, in less than a week, no questions asked. This was not some "your pedals broke while innocently riding down the street" claim, but more like "hey, I beat the ever living **** out of these for 18 months and now they don't run so good" claim. Only company I know of that will replace a component for expected user-inflicted wear and tear.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I've had the Saints on my bike for a while now, and I have to say I'm really impressed. They cost 59€ which is about 1/3 of what the podiums or other top pedals here would cost, and half of what the cheaper common pedals would cost.

Yeah, they are not as thin which is a pity, but they feel like they will last quite some time.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

howardyudoing said:


> OOOOOHHH
> 
> Specialized Debuts Trick New Pro-Level Downhill Flat Pedal - Bike Rumor


that was a year ago....still no sign, and not on 2013 bikes by the looks of things either


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Vp-69


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

vikingboy said:


> that was a year ago....still no sign, and not on 2013 bikes by the looks of things either


I like the square-tipped pins on those Specialized pedals...


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

ya for now, I'm riding saints since they're sub $100 and still have a good rep. I did notice that with the concave design, pedaling efficiency increased slightly. I ride with the ball of my feet at the lowest point where my foot naturally bends, which makes it very conformable and sticky. Especially since I can't afford 510s. lol


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

howardyudoing said:


> ya for now, I'm riding saints since they're sub $100 and still have a good rep. I did notice that with the concave design, pedaling efficiency increased slightly. I ride with the ball of my feet at the lowest point where my foot naturally bends, which makes it very conformable and sticky. Especially since I can't afford 510s. lol


Knowing what I know now I'd DEFINITELY spend less on pedals if I had to to be able to afford 510s. I was one of the skeptical that couldn't believe that only one manufacturer on the planet was capable of making a good shoe. Unfortunately, that's pretty much the case. Although a buddy has a pair of the new Tevas and says they are about as good 510s. He wears them more than his 510s so they must be good.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

big0mike said:


> Knowing what I know now I'd DEFINITELY spend less on pedals if I had to to be able to afford 510s. I was one of the skeptical that couldn't believe that only one manufacturer on the planet was capable of making a good shoe. Unfortunately, that's pretty much the case. Although a buddy has a pair of the new Tevas and says they are about as good 510s. He wears them more than his 510s so they must be good.


Sombrio Shazams are badass...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

chadalex78 said:


> Sombrio Shazams are badass...


@$120 retail, they should be, and should hold up for 3 years, just like the similarly priced 5.10 and TEVA offerings.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> @$120 retail, they should be, and should hold up for 3 years, just like the similarly priced 5.10 and TEVA offerings.


My awesome soon to be wife bought me a pair... Been runnnin em on VP-69 pedals since EARLY spring. Great combo and theyre holding up great!! No signs of real wear and tear yet... Rode em A LOT too. Soles are not gettin chewed up by the pins or nothing. Very sticky yet you can position your foot. Love em


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> @$120 retail, they should be, and should hold up for 3 years, just like the similarly priced 5.10 and TEVA offerings.


3 years? wow... my impacts are lucky to last a year and i really don't even ride as much as i should.


----------



## Gurterno (Jul 29, 2012)

eurospek said:


> Da Bomb Bare Bones (same exact pedal as the HT). It wasn't quick until I pulled mine apart and decided to sell them.


Same bushing/bearing system, but not "same exact pedal as the HT"
Look at the pins, Da Bomb has less

I'm not allowed to embed images or post links yet


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Just my .02... Scored a pair of Odyssey JC PC's for $15 usd. Been rockin' 'em for about 6 hours now. Sticky as you'd expect, not as good a spin as clipless for xc, which is expected due to the bearing-less construction, but great for beach and bar cruising. Not the bling, but the performance it good, and for downhill (little pedaling) more than fine... Uphill or xc, not so good!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Gurterno said:


> Same bushing/bearing system, but not "same exact pedal as the HT"
> Look at the pins, Da Bomb has less
> 
> I'm not allowed to embed images or post links yet


Looks the same to me. 6 regular pins (screws) per side and 4 grub screws toward the center.


----------



## Gurterno (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, my bad. I was looking at a picture in which it looked like the Da Bomb didn't have the two center pins. I stand corrected.
I will crawl back into my cave now...

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Any insiders here logging hours on the Shimano Saint yet?


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Ike Turner said:


> Any insiders here logging hours on the Shimano Saint yet?


I'm no insider, but I have three rides on the Saints so far. They are not the thinnest and not light. But they are a perfect size for my feet, feel strong, have plenty of grip and spin really smooth. I just ordered a second set.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Yardstick said:


> I'm no insider, but I have three rides on the Saints so far. They are not the thinnest and not light. But they are a perfect size for my feet, feel strong, have plenty of grip and spin really smooth. I just ordered a second set.


Two rides here, but pretty much the same feeling.


----------



## br0m (Jul 15, 2012)

I've got some Da bombs, stupid name but good pedals, the red looks great, they actually have 2 more pins HT's and "10 weight loss holes", HT have 0


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

br0m said:


> I've got some Da bombs, stupid name but good pedals, the red looks great, they actually have 2 more pins HT's and "10 weight loss holes", HT have 0


I rather like the name Da Bomb...much more exciting than HT. :rockon:


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> @$120 retail, they should be, and should hold up for 3 years, just like the similarly priced 5.10 and TEVA offerings.


Who do you know that has ridden Teva MTB shoes for 3 years? (I'm assuming they ride in one pair of shoes exclusively and ride regularly, not occasionally) Have Teva MTB shoes even been out for 3 years? 
I've never gotten 3 years out of any MTB shoe before shredding them. To be honest, I don't expect them to last that long, considering what they go through - always rubbing rocks, sticks/logs & spiked pedals, pushing up steep chunky trails, etc.. I'd be happy with 1 1/2 years out of any bike shoe.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

My 5.10 Impacts only lasted for a about a year. The stiching on the lace closures started pulling apart from the leather.
My running sneakers last less than six months, my tennis sneakers last about 3months, so getting a year out of a pair of mtb shoes is pretty good.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I got 2 solid years out of 5.10 Impact Lows. Been riding a lot, but mostly on pedals that had very short grub screw pins (NS Aerial 2009). They are still kind of usable, but outsoles look like deep, pedal-shaped trenches have been made in them. I stopped riding them because I noticed sizable pieces of porous midsole material were being ripped out.

I'm on Shimano AM40's since then, it's their second season, and pedal pins are much taller now (AMPs). Vibram outsoles hold up a little better, there are no trenches now, just wide shallow marks.

For the next pair I'm looking at some 5.10 Carvers, they look like Impact Lows (good wor wide, flat feet, and well protected) with lace flaps like AM40s.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I got 2 solid years out of 5.10 Impact Lows. Been riding a lot, but mostly on pedals that had very short grub screw pins (NS Aerial 2009). They are still kind of usable, but outsoles look like deep, pedal-shaped trenches have been made in them. I stopped riding them because I noticed sizable pieces of porous midsole material were being ripped out.
> 
> I'm on Shimano AM40's since then, it's their second season, and pedal pins are much taller now (AMPs). Vibram outsoles hold up a little better, there are no trenches now, just wide shallow marks.
> 
> For the next pair I'm looking at some 5.10 Carvers, they look like Impact Lows (good wor wide, flat feet, and well protected) with lace flaps like AM40s.


I have 5.10 Karver's and love em!!


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

check out these pedals i got for sale , these are truely all you can ask for from a set of pedals, large low pro, 3 sealed bearings in each pedal, 330-360 grams a pair. CNC machined body, traction pins, under $70 bucks. ive been importing and selling parts for almost a year, been working on bike for years, i know something is good when i see it. plus ive had lots of pedals in the past, none of them has better value than these guys

please dont blame me for prompting my own stuff.

Cycletrack CK028 light DH platform pedals. 6 bearings !!!! | eBay

CYCLETRACK CK008 XC Trail platform pedals 6 sealed bearings, traction pins | eBay

CYCLETRACK CK068 large lowpro Downhill platform pedals 330g, 6 sealed bearings | eBay


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Mark4299 said:


> The Atomlab Trailkings aren't flat, they are concave. I agree with the lack of traction possibility...which is why I sold them NIB for the Atomlab Aircorp that has more pins, and the same profile/concave body.


I completely disagree with the lack of traction with concave pedals. I'm riding saint mx80 pedals which are concave. The concave point makes a perfect seat for the ball of my foot, which in my opinion, increases traction. I say that since you have 2 degrees of locking mechanisms. The first is the pins. and the second is your foot's natural curve set into the pedal itself. Also I believe the concave pedal increases pedal efficiency since the ball of your foot is above the pedal shaft, which is where normal clipless shoe/pedal combinations lock. The only downside with concave pedals will be the thinness of the platform.


----------



## Phanis13 (Jun 14, 2012)

What about crankbrothers eggbeaters ? These are not very nice but they are cheap and I think that perform well


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Phanis13 said:


> What about crankbrothers eggbeaters ? These are not very nice but they are cheap and I think that perform well


I think you missed the drift of this thread. Question is what is the best platform (i.e. NOT clipless) pedal.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Got my Straitline de Facto's the other day, finally got to try them out last night. First off, love how big they are, I have size 14 feet so having that big, meaty platform was awesome. These aren't the lightest or thinnest, but they are big and tough which makes them perfect for me. 

I have been riding exclusively clipless (Shimano XT Trail) and don't feel like I gave up any efficiency climbing. I also felt way more comfortable descending, being able to shift my foot around a bit really helped me get my weight where I wanted it. Best of all though, I never had a panic attack because I was clipped in and about to tip over... just a quick dab of the foot and all is well.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Jarlaxle said:


> I think you missed the drift of this thread. Question is what is the best platform (i.e. NOT clipless) pedal.


That's kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

phanis13 said:


> what about crankbrothers eggbeaters ? These are not very nice but they are cheap and i think that perform well


f........


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been riding with Flybikes Ruben Graphite pedals for six months now. They are strong, light (360gm) and never bend, even when I'm standing --- and I am about 260. I admit they're not very good in the mud though. 

And for $28, how can you possibly go wrong.?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

BIGABIGD said:


> I've been riding with Flybikes Ruben Graphite pedals for six months now. They are strong, light (360gm) and never bend, even when I'm standing --- and I am about 260. I admit they're not very good in the mud though.
> 
> And for $28, how can you possibly go wrong.?


Umm cuz they look like sh$t compared to my E-thirteen pedals :skep: and prob really suck for downhilling :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

aedubber said:


> Umm cuz they look like sh$t compared to my E-thirteen pedals :skep: and prob really suck for downhilling :thumbsup:


Well its nice to know that your pedals, and probably your bike are so much better than mine. You are definitely my hero.

All I know is that I don't do DH and have no need for such a pedal...ohh, and I do have something that you don't... An extra $100 in my pocket..buh--wah---ha--ha!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

BIGABIGD said:


> Well its nice to know that your pedals, and probably your bike are so much better than mine. You are definitely my hero.
> 
> All I know is that *I don't do DH* and *have no need for such a pedal*...ohh, and I do have something that you don't... An extra $100 in my pocket..buh--wah---ha--ha!


You mad bro ? Last time i checked i could of swore this is the downhill/freeride section of the forums :madman: I think you might of missed the XC section as the topic is about Platforms in the DOWNHILL section. Have a nice day and thanks for the neg rep ! LOL at least i dont cry about it like a little wanker :thumbsup:

By the way , $100 or $1,000 doesnt matter as long as your happy with what you got


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

It doesn't matter what section of the stupidly organized mtbr forum this thread was in. You say your ____ is good and my ______ looks like sh#t makes you come across like an elitist aszhat.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

You asked how can you go wrong and i simply stated where you went wrong for cheap pedals to be used on a downhill bike . I never said my stuff was better then yours , its just how YOU interrupt all of it :cryin::smallviolin:. Have a goodnight man, nothing to see here, and stay on topic please ! Now back to some awesomeness pedals for DOWNHILL


----------



## Phanis13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oops sorry 
I did not mean eggbeaters but 50 50


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

aedubber said:


> You asked how can you go wrong and i simply stated where you went wrong for cheap pedals to be used on a downhill bike . I never said my stuff was better then yours , its just how YOU interrupt all of it :cryin::smallviolin:. Have a goodnight man, nothing to see here, and stay on topic please ! Now back to some awesomeness pedals for DOWNHILL
> 
> [[/IMG]


Ummm... Guess you forgot about the part where you said his pedals look like $hit...


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Cry me a river man , im sorry , i forgot that we cant express our thoughts these days on a fuking forums ... Hey you might think my pedals look like **** but they function properly and get the job done, doesnt mean im going to get freaked out about it ..


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

aedubber said:


> Cry me a river man , im sorry , i forgot that we cant express our thoughts these days on a fuking forums ... Hey you might think my pedals look like **** but they function properly and get the job done, doesnt mean im going to get freaked out about it ..


Just pointing out your B.S., nothing more, nothing less. Express yourself however you want, just don't complain when somebody calls you out for being a jagoff.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats cool , maybe you should be a mod or a " big brother " . Never complained


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

Jarlaxle said:


> Just pointing out your B.S., nothing more, nothing less. Express yourself however you want, just don't complain when somebody calls you out for being a jagoff.


LMAO! It appears he is in need of some basic mtbr etiquette --- don't knock anyone else's bike, pedals, wheels, crank, etc. We all have different objectives and needs in biking, as well as different budgets. That $600 hardtail that you would sneer at may be on the wish list for some guy who has to ride an old hoop-D because he can't afford anything better.

We all love to bike ride. That's why we spend time on this forum... And if you love riding that 1995 Raleigh M80 with the first Rockshox fork ever made that has 3/4" of travel that you bought used for $125, then more power to you.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

so.... back to topic.

WHICH PLATFORM PEDALS ARE BEST FOR DOWNHILL / FREERIDE.

Not clipless, not xc/trail/am


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

My Spank Spikes worked out well this morning :thumbsup:





































Almost seems a shame to put something no new and pristine on such a beat up bike










It was raining slightly out so we took it easy. Only had a couple pedals strikes, no lost pins but one looks possibly bent. We'll see if they hold up better than my cheaper HT pedals. I'm pretty sure they will but...


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Regarding the off topic issue, many riders, like me, see this thread as the main bible about flat pedals around MTBR. Even if I'm a xc rider, there's no better place to put questions, etc, about flats than this topic


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Regarding the off topic issue, many riders, like me, see this thread as the main bible about flat pedals around MTBR. Even if I'm a xc rider, there's no better place to put questions, etc, about flats than this topic


That may be true, however all members should remember that this thread is in the DH/FR section. We will obviously have different opinions since the requirements of a downhill pedal is very different from what XC riders need.

Comments like, "you guys are spending too much on pedals," or ," my $10 pedals work fine for me," do not contribute to this thread at all.

We may need a reminder that this thread is a comparison between HIGH END pedals. We are not here to read about people opinions on how we spend to much on them.

My point is, please understand where you are in the forum and respect people anywhere. Also, if one person did not read through the majority of a thread, they have no right to accuse participants of their opinions.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ That's why each time I post here I say that I'm a xc/general mtb rider. And everyone should do the same


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> ^^ That's why each time I post here I say that I'm a xc/general mtb rider. And everyone should do the same


Thank you for that.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> That may be true, however all members should remember that this thread is in the DH/FR section. We will obviously have different opinions since the requirements of a downhill pedal is very different from what XC riders need.
> 
> Comments like, "you guys are spending too much on pedals," or ," my $10 pedals work fine for me," does not contribute to this thread at all.
> 
> ...


I totally agree about this being the "go to" thread for discussion of platform pedals (though there is also a decent one in the all mountain forum right now as well).

That said, "Best" is a relative term and I've never seen anything suggesting this discussion is solely limited to "high end" pedals. I think discussing the relative merits of a $50 set of Kona Wah Wahs vs. a $100 set of Straitlines vs. a $200 set of Podiums is great and a very valuable aspect of this discussion.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ very true,

I should elaborate, that when I meant "high end" I meant pedals that were design specifically for purpose. This include pedals that were well thought out, researched, forged and tested. Best to me is not objective either, depends on the context: best bang for your buck, best quality, best price.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

howardyudoing said:


> That may be true, however all members should remember that this thread is in the DH/FR section.


you're funny, read the first post


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Jarlaxle said:


> (though there is also a decent one in the all mountain forum right now as well).


I missed that one



howardyudoing said:


> Thank you for that.


Irony?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

No, lol, I'm trying to bring some civility back to the board.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

That's alright


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> That may be true, however all members should remember that this thread is in the DH/FR section. We will obviously have different opinions since the requirements of a downhill pedal is very different from what XC riders need.
> 
> Comments like, "you guys are spending too much on pedals," or ," my $10 pedals work fine for me," do not contribute to this thread at all.
> 
> ...


Good point... and while I do not view my pedals as "looking like sh#t" like that clown above suggested, this thread, with all the cool images and fabulous looking pedals got me looking at new pedals.

The result was that I just purchased a pair of Xpedo XMX11 pedals at Cambria that were on sale for $75. These pedals are a work of art and I just HAD to have them.

I am sure one of you guys can tell me if these pedals would be considered a DH pedal and if they are worthy of being pictured in this thread, as I will be using them for XC.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you have flames on your bike too BIGABIGD ? But those pedals WILL make your riding way better then those POS pedals you had before 

e*thirteen Spin Control Pedal and Steve Peat Signature Chainguide - Pinkbike

Good write up on PB about the E-thirteen stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got the new 2013 saint pedals and love them. Built really strong, full ball bearing, and are concave so your feet sink in themI j


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I have to update on the status of Shimano AM40 shoe outsoles as used with Straitline AMPs. Outsole material is mostly intact *except* for the spots where the 3 front edge pins grip. These little spots are eaten through right to the hard midsole. O_O Anyway, shoes don't feel ruined.. yet.

Pedals themselves keep working, all pins are intact (they leave marks in concrete just as deep as in my calves), and I have not yet had to replace bushings.


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

So what type of pedal would be considered a DH pedal compared to a XC pedal ? What differentiates the two?

For example, the pedals I posted above ,-- Xpedo XMX11 are not advertised as DH. what makes them DH or XC?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

In downhill they will accept a bit more weight for added strength. If a pedal is marketed as usable for DH you should be able to trust it will last, on the other hand if you are buying a light pedal without a mention of intended use you might be better off asking the manufacturer...

An example is comparing Blackspire Sub4 pedals to Point Ones, the latter cost more but are intended for FR/DH while sub4's are intended for AM, so Point One trusts their product is stronger. Both will be fine for XC use, but Blackspire does not want people to go crazy with their light pedals...


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

^ excellent answer. Thanks. I'm guessing that a pedal with a pair weight of 390gm would not be considered beefy enough for DH.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Used to be, but not anymore. My Canfield Crampon Ultimates are under 350 grams.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I guess there's a lot of challenges in making flat pedals. People want them to be thin, light, strong enough to take hundreds of hits against stones and other obstacles, have good reliability and be easy to service etc. There are a lot of ways to improve on any one of those, and it could involve materials, tolerances, good ideas etc. However improving on one area might create new challenges in others. 

There are reasons some pedals cost close to 200 and something which seems alike is double the price, however it's not sure everyone will notice it. I really wanted the point ones, but just could not get myself to pay three times more then what the saints cost... I still do understand why they cost more though


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

^ yup. You get what you pay for, and pedals seem to be a good example of that... But if all you do is xc, imo paying $200 for pedals is probably overkill.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

BIGABIGD said:


> ^ yup. You get what you pay for, and pedals seem to be a good example of that... But if all you do is xc, imo paying $200 for pedals is probably overkill.


Exactly you get what you pay for, quality material and time = MONEY .. Some XC riders are concerned about weight so they want the lightest, which translates to higher quality product ..To you it seems overkill but to others it is quality and satisfaction

In downhill weight isnt much of a concern but build quality to handle the terrain , weather climates, foot feedback to the rider , durability , and longevity is the main purpose.Have you ever been to a real bike park that is lift assisted or shuttle provided ? If you have then you will realize one can easily trash a cheap pedal instantly in a rock garden or from a big drop.

So you get what you pay for , its only overkill if its not applied to your style of riding or need .


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it's not very useful (except from buyer's perspective, of course) to compare the cost of Saints to the cost of Podiums, Straitlines and other high end CNC machined pedals. Shimano, because of its high volume production, has much better access to technologies than small brands do, which allows to reduce cost to where no small brand can touch it. That is, they can make better stuff for cheaper, once they figure out what "better" means for us riders.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm a buyer 

Also the Saints definately belong in this thread, as I believe they are among the best in what they are trying to be (which is not the same as point one are trying to be). 

I'm sure Shimano could have made them thinner and lighter, but not at the price point they are aiming at which enables them to count on selling immense amounts. Selling so much will also allow them to spread out the R&D, fab line set up etc expenses more evenly allowing an even lower price. Shimano is not trying to be the best, they are trying to make a good pedal for a pretty cheap price... 

However I think we are seeing better and better products in the price midrange, and that's great!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dropadrop said:


> Also the Saints definately belong in this thread, as I believe they are among the best in what they are trying to be.


I agree.



dropadrop said:


> I'm sure Shimano could have made them thinner and lighter, but not at the price point they are aiming at which enables them to count on selling immense amounts.


I suspect this is because thinner and lighter pedals that are just as strong, reliable and comfortable would require bearings so expensive that the cost would be through the roof for any scale manufacturer.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

the saints are in this thread, just not in the first post. I posted my thoughts of mine here and there.

Also, the Saint MX80 are cheap because they are not cold forged or CNC'd. So they take lest time and less wasted aluminum to make. With CNC machined pieces, the manufacture must account for the wasted useless metal that's shaved off, so pedal design is pretty crucial.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

My Specialized Lo Promag pedals two and half years of pedal strikes and scuffing later and they are still going strong.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Andrewfuzzy said:


> My Specialized Lo Promag pedals two and half years of pedal strikes and scuffing later and they are still going strong.


Not the prettiest pedals around but the lo promags have been the most reliable and most durable pedals I've owned over the last 3+ years.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't see em when me clodhoppers are on em.


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

This might sound like a dumb question but is anyone running Primo Super Tenderizer pedals?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I ran some Primo Balance Series for a while, but the tenderizers are similar. Upside was nice sealed bearing, seals, and smooth operation. Downside was they were thick, hella heavy, and not very sticky. Grub screws were kind of short and only located at the corners, inner pegs were cast. Rockin' Odyssey JCPC's now and stoked so far. Light, smooth, and sometimes nearly too much grip. Not for xc though, but this isn't an xc thread, as we've been reminded!


----------



## RiderJam (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm waiting to try some of those yet to be named Specialized prototypes...Thin! + Nice design...


----------



## Yurik (Aug 25, 2012)

I still love my crampons, other than the squeak from pedaling they are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Wednesday Randoms - Eurobike 2012 - Pinkbike


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

*wtf?*










I'll admit they have an interesting look and approach, but....

12 separate pieces to make up the pedal body is insanity! I can't see those holding up well longterm, and they are asking truly bonkers prices for them @ 500-600 EURO! I thought my twenty6 pedals were pricy...


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

that pedal is possibly the singularly most grotesque bike part i've ever seen.

still waiting on pics and specs of the finalized hope pedal from eurobike.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

'size said:


> that pedal is possibly the singularly most grotesque bike part i've ever seen.


It reminds me of an erector set back from when I was a kid. Interesting idea but I don't think it's very practical.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Those pedals are hideous! Someone was definitely trying to hard to be creative when they bolted those together.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I think we found the thinnest. Reminds me of a studded leather jacket though.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

monkei said:


> 12 separate pieces to make up the pedal body is insanity! .


It's Reset Racing, it will hold up _forever_, then probably a day after as well.

Reset are a bunch of mad scientists but the quality matches the prices. I still doubtthey sell many of those pedals.


----------



## SKS09 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been running the specialized lo pro mag 2 pedals also and been having good luck with them. They're durable and have great grip especially for the money


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Shimano Saint Platform Pedals*

Seen at ABS Santa Cruz, California. Their go-to is the Wellgo flat but upon seeing the Saint in person, it looks both thinner and better than the stock photos. If you got Saint cranks, even better.

Picture of Shimano Saint pedals below (must be logged in as MTBR member to view).


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Specialized Bennies. New, but unfortunately not the prototypes. 

Specialized Bicycle Components










Why no through pins?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Pinkbike posted Eurobike photos of the Hope pedals, which are supposedly ready for production now.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ryball said:


> Specialized Bennies. New, but unfortunately not the prototypes.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> ...


Hmm. There seems to be nothing special about those Specialized pedals.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Hmm. There seems to be nothing special about those Specialized pedals.


Uh. Special pedals made especially for specialized bikes. duh.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

The bennies came with my demo. While the platform was very well machined, the spindle wasn't anything amazing. I like my saint pedals way more. grip better, lighter, spin smoother, and aren't red!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi guys, read this entire thread and decided to go with HT AE01 pedals for my new bike. I've been running them just over 2 weeks and while I love the feel and size - it seems the DU bushings are wearing already. There is noticeable slop on the spindle. This is not side-to-side slop that can be taken up with the preload adjustment, I've fiddled to no avail.

Anybody know if these have any history of premature DU bushing wear and if it is possible to replace the worn DU bushings?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I am on my third year my point 1s. Made in the USA. They are not cheap but built to last.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

bad andy said:


> Hi guys, read this entire thread and decided to go with HT AE01 pedals for my new bike. I've been running them just over 2 weeks and while I love the feel and size - it seems the DU bushings are wearing already. There is noticeable slop on the spindle. This is not side-to-side slop that can be taken up with the preload adjustment, I've fiddled to no avail.
> 
> Anybody know if these have any history of premature DU bushing wear and if it is possible to replace the worn DU bushings?


Dont worry. The slight side-to-side- play on those pedals is part of the design.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

dwyooaj said:


> Dont worry. The slight side-to-side- play on those pedals is part of the design.


Yeah it's not the side to side play I'm worried about... Its the amount of wear the internal du bushings seem to have developed after only maybe 15 hours on them.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh so th theres radial play too? Been running the ae01s for 6 months and mine are fine


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

bad andy, DU bushings are why I got rid of Atomlab's pedals. The DU bushings wear out prematurely in my experiences. They're just pieces of plastic essentially. You gotta pay the price for lightweight.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

illnacord said:


> bad andy, DU bushings are why I got rid of Atomlab's pedals. The DU bushings wear out prematurely in my experiences. They're just pieces of plastic essentially. You gotta pay the price for lightweight.


you are right on the DU bearings, when you right a lot in dirt mud, they need very frequent cleaning/service . but you dont have to pay a premium for light weight, the pedals im selling are all light weight 3 beairngs, ive used them in a few DH trails , grips is very good.


----------



## timng85 (Sep 20, 2012)

my wellgo b132s are pretty sweet


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

To all Shimano Saint users, could you check the height of the pins, from the pedal face to the top of the pin? This without the washers, if possible.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> To all Shimano Saint users, could you check the height of the pins, from the pedal face to the top of the pin? This without the washers, if possible.
> Thanks in advance


The pins don't all stick up exactly the same amount off the pedal surface, but 3-3.5mm is the range without washers.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks
I thought they where longer without the washers.
I'm using 10mm bolts with the SS Nanos (5mm height on the pedal), but now that I ride with Five Tens I'm thinking about go back to the stock 8mm bolts


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, anybody thinks that having pins protruding as tal as 5mm might cause some kind of damage to the shoes soles or something like that?


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> By the way, anybody thinks that having pins protruding as tal as 5mm might cause some kind of damage to the shoes soles or something like that?


Something like that... I would be more worried about damage to shins and calves!

The Saint pins are a bit different than most other pedal pins. They are normal sized screws at the pedal interface but the protruding part is necked down to a pretty small diameter. Those small diameter pins give pretty good traction but they seem to dig into the soles of shoes a lot more than other pins. My 5.10 soles are taking a beating.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

Yardstick said:


> Something like that... I would be more worried about damage to shins and calves!
> 
> The Saint pins are a bit different than most other pedal pins. They are normal sized screws at the pedal interface but the protruding part is necked down to a pretty small diameter. Those small diameter pins give pretty good traction but they seem to dig into the soles of shoes a lot more than other pins. My 5.10 soles are taking a beating.


The Twenty6 pins are the same way - broad base with super-sharp points. They're stickier than any other pedal i've ridden, but shred your shoes.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

good4nothing said:


> The Twenty6 pins are the same way - broad base with super-sharp points. They're stickier than any other pedal i've ridden, but shred your shoes.


There were/are a number of pin types, as Tyler experiments with them fairly regularly. I think he did 3 kinds of pins for the Prerunners- spikes, volcanos and then the ribbed ones.

I've had Ralleys, Prerunners and Predators, and my Impact soles have actually held up pretty well. The Predators are crazy grippy; jumping back and forth between them and the Prerunners on my other bike is eye-opening. Shin guards aren't a bad idea, either.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I was surprised that the saints had so short pins, but my feet have still not slipped and I did not even remove the washers yet.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

evasive said:


> There were/are a number of pin types, as Tyler experiments with them fairly regularly. I think he did 3 kinds of pins for the Prerunners- spikes, volcanos and then the ribbed ones.
> 
> I've had Ralleys, Prerunners and Predators, and my Impact soles have actually held up pretty well. The Predators are crazy grippy; jumping back and forth between them and the Prerunners on my other bike is eye-opening. Shin guards aren't a bad idea, either.


I know EXACTLY whatcha mean. I had prerunners for a good long time and thought they were way grippy, but tore up skate shoes fast. Then I gotta set o' predators and was blown away with the additional amount of grip. Now that I run 5.10 stealth soles on the predators the grip is just about too much, IE it can be a bit difficult to reposition on a chunky run if you find your feet not quite where you want em' at the start of a run. But I love the confidence you get knowing you'll pretty much never lose a pedal. I think the smaller diameter at the points of the new tapered/ribber predator pins makes for a lot of the difference in grip.


----------



## John479 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am all about Canfield Crampons...Pedals are beyond amazing...very thin and 18 pins, better then clipless!


----------



## mick.s.82 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've had my DMR V8's for over a year and never had a problem. I've caught them on tree roots and rocks and even my garden steps and they're still as quiet as the day they came out of the box, oh and they grip like sh!t to a stick. Poor man's V12 maybe, but for the money they're awsome!


----------



## Rowntree55 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just had my first ride on my Deity Compounds.

For now I can only compare them to the garbage stock pedals on my bike, but they look great, are very light, and my foot didn't budge at any point. Huge improvement. Can't yet comment on durability.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*2013 Shimano Saint*

Shimano Saint platform pedals vs Point One Racing Podium Platform Pedals:










The Saint's came out of the box with the pins already installed. The pins use washers. Put anti sieze on the threads and installed. The spindles oozed some fresh grease during the first 20 miles of break in. The PD-MX80 Saint pedals are made in Malaysia. They're marked on box as 500g and symbols for DH and FR.

My Point One's are in for service. The service for new bearings was almost the same price as the Saint's  Guess I must really like the Point One's


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

So far my favorite are Transition Step Down Pedals. Vert well built, durable, great feel on foot, tons of grip - and probaly the best pedal value out there.


----------



## zaner (Oct 15, 2012)

got a set of these last week in orange anodised: Torque Pedals (Thru pin) Moove MTB 








What I was looking for pins mount from behind rather than the top. Nicely polished, We will see how they go!


----------



## sethius (Apr 22, 2008)

one pedal ill never use again is the dark cycles arachnid, thing was just brutal, it hurt the feet.

Most comfortable has been some old nc-17s and my dartmoor fever ones, the new generation, not much so much the older rebadged ones.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

aw comon.... arachnids are great if you don't want your feet to move - ever....
Gotta fully pick up yer foot to move it...

michael


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Azonic Flat Iron Platform Pedals*

- The Shimano Saint pedals were good value and appearance. Until one of the pedals bearings went bad a week in use!

- Point One Racing pedals came back from service with replaced spindles/bearings; yep, still think they're the best pedals on the market.

New to hit the market by Azonic Flatiron pedals: 10mm thin, oversized outboard bearings with internal bushings. Photo attached (MTBR hosted):


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just landed these:








I'll report back after I have ridden them. It will be a bit, I'm nursing a sprained thumb.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

heres a review of the e13 lg1 pedals. i have them and can vouch for the amazing amount of grip. i am running the 7mm pins on the leading and trailing edges and the 4mm in the middle and with 5.10s...DAMNN. re positioning your foot takes some getting used to, otherwise they are the best ive used. my complaint is the same, the axles dont spin as freely as id like, hopefully the updated seal kit will be a big improvement.

e*13 LG1+ pedal - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

looking for new flats. I currently have a set of Kona jackshit pedals. I like the feel, but they are getting beat up and are really thick. One thing I was wondering is the feel of a few pedals, as I did not like the flat feeling of the crank bros 50/50.

I am looking at either Saints (concave shape) or
crampon ultimates (more flat to convex base, but pins may make up the shape/feel).

Anyone have any time on these to compare? No one has them locally to give them a try for feel.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

The only objective comparison I can say is that Saints are less expensive and more readily available. I bought saints for those reasons.

But I believe Canfield just received more in stock. So if you decide to go that route, I'd advise to you jump on it before they run out again.


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there anything under $50 anyone could recommend?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wellgo MG-1 at that price point.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The Crampon Ultimates are convex by design. It takes a little readjustment in your thinking to appreciate why that's a good thing after years of thinking "convex" but your foot flexes over the pedal rather than flexing into the pedal. That works better with a heels-down foot position, too. It feels natural, and grips well. It also means that the spindle is now the thickest part of the pedal body, allowing a thinner pedal and a thinner leading/trailing edge. They're strong; I've beat on mine pretty well. 

I think we'll start seeing other pedals copying the convex design in a year or two when people realize how well it works.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

So an update to my Point1 Podiums that were purchased direct from them back in April 2012. Fast forward to a late spring-summer season of riding, and I'm quite shock with the findings last night. First off, these have the best feel (awesome grip) and platform size for me (and I've tried many pedals, HT AE-01 EVO, HT Nanos, Kona Wah Wahs) but none crapped out so quickly as the Podiums.

For the past few rides I've been trying to find what was creaking in my BB and started tearing apart BB, cranks, etc. and lubing stuff up. Even went as far as trying out a brand new Saint BB and the creaking was still there. I kept overlooking the pedals as they spun normally, no resistance, or play (and expected no problems so soon for $180 pedals), but ended up taking them apart completely last night.

Left pedal looked fine, the right pedal not so much (where I was confident the creaking was coming from the drive side of my drivetrain). The smallest bearing cartridge near the end of the axle has completely shattered apart. The inside metal covering (what rests on the axle) has completely broken off in pieces and leaving the bearings exposed, with a few falling out right away.

I don't know what to think about this as I've read people abusing these for DH season after season with zero problems, and I'm stuck with $180 pedals needing a complete rebuild in less than 6 months of Midwest singletrack riding.

I'm going to try to get in contact with Point1 about possible warranty on these, but for sure I'll be stocking up on spare bearings for these as I love the pedals!!! And simply write this off as my luck for happening lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

eurospek said:


> For the past few rides I've been trying to find what was creaking in my BB and started tearing apart BB, cranks, etc. and lubing stuff up. Even went as far as trying out a brand new Saint BB and the creaking was still there. I kept overlooking the pedals as they spun normally, no resistance, or play (and expected no problems so soon for $180 pedals), but ended up taking them apart completely last night.
> 
> Left pedal looked fine, the right pedal not so much (where I was confident the creaking was coming from the drive side of my drivetrain). The smallest bearing cartridge near the end of the axle has completely shattered apart. The inside metal covering (what rests on the axle) has completely broken off in pieces and leaving the bearings exposed, with a few falling out right away.
> 
> ...


Good luck getting in touch with Point1. They don't even reply to requests from the bike shops that are dealers for them! I like the pedals too but no customer service has me keeping an eye open for new options.

I have two sets of their pedals and really like them. I was thinking about buying a 3rd set of Point1's but not willing to do that now. Also have a rebuild kit but do not have the special tool to remove the bearings. They are out of stock on the tool and no clue when they will be available again.

Side note on pedal noise from Point1's. I noticed some creaking when pedaling hard that sounded like it was coming from the BB or chain rings. It ended up being the pedal threads to the crank arms. Solved the creaking by cleaning the threads and installing pedals with blue Locktite.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

jdhunt0 said:


> Is there anything under $50 anyone could recommend?


Bi King HT AX01 MTB BMX Pedals White 363G | eBay

If that link stops working, just search ebay for "ht pedals" or "ht ax01" and you'll find more. They're available in lots of other colors too.

I have a set, and while I admit to being a really curious about all the new super-thin pedals, I am still happy with these. The thickness is just average. The length and width are a little bit small, but I really like the way they feel, because it means no pin ever goes unused. And it's always very obvious from the feel just exactly where my foot is on the pedal. Now my other bike's pedal feel bulky by comparison.

For $40 you can't really go wrong with those.


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

I did my first upgrade to my new bike today. I put a set of the CYCLETRACK CK068s on my Felt. I have nothing to compare them to except for the stockers, but I'm happy.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

They look okay. Responsibly lightweight profiles and pins that spare soles, shins/calves, and pedal bodies.


----------



## metalaficionado (Aug 19, 2012)

Can someone help with the dimensions. Is the first number length of the pedal, as in parallel to the foot - I have size 13 feet - need a longer pedal. Which one of these is a longer pedal, I cannot tell from the picture.

VP VICE 105 x 105 x 17mm platform

vs. VP 001 112 x 97 x 16mm platform


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

You need Spank Spikes. They're HUGE!!!


----------



## metalaficionado (Aug 19, 2012)

DFYFZX said:


> You need Spank Spikes. They're HUGE!!!


From the reviews I read most of the really thin pedals ones 12-13mm don't spin very well. That includes Spank Spikes, Cramptons, etc. Plus they cost $100 plus...

I need them for more XC, lots of climbing than DH.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Help me decide between the Wellgo MG-1 ($40) and the B124.($60).

I dont mind coughing up the $20 but is it worth it? Ive seen plenty of good reviews for the MG-1 but nothing for the B124. Thanks


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

JoeyCapps said:


> Help me decide between the Wellgo MG-1 ($40) and the B124.($60).
> 
> I dont mind coughing up the $20 but is it worth it? Ive seen plenty of good reviews for the MG-1 but nothing for the B124. Thanks


Eat Ramen for a few days and cough a little harder to get Saints for $80. It's worth it.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

that would effectively add weight to my bike. They better be durable lol. I sure like the looks though. Hmm


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

JoeyCapps said:


> that would effectively add weight to my bike. They better be durable lol. I sure like the looks though. Hmm


Definitely more durable than the MG1s. Those are soft pedals. Saints have been really tough for me so far. I'm always surprised to hardly see marks after I grind them into rocks.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

metalaficionado said:


> Can someone help with the dimensions. Is the first number length of the pedal, as in parallel to the foot - I have size 13 feet - need a longer pedal. Which one of these is a longer pedal, I cannot tell from the picture.
> 
> VP VICE 105 x 105 x 17mm platform
> 
> ...


I'd say the 001 ones are wider, they look also shorter length wise so I'd say first number indicates the width, second length and third how fat/thin they are.

I've got a pair of Nukeproof Proton Ti/Mag pedals, have been extremely happy with them, weigh only 294g too, which is nice. Dimension are 95mm x 95mm x 17mm

Before these, I had a pair of NS Bikes sealed Aerials, those things were bombproof, had them one year, which included rides in under -30 degrees celsius, never serviced them (until now when I'm selling them with my bike) and yet they never let me down.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Aerials (the better ones) are very good pedals indeed. I was surprised to their clean insides after about 1.5 years riding them without maintenance (including sub-freezing temperatures down to -28 C).


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I just went to Crampon Ultimates from my old stand by Kona Wah Wah's. I had tried some NRG pedals and took them off after a week of using them since they did not feel good at all and did not seem to have the traction of the Wah Wahs. I have tried various other pedals for a day but none felt as good as the Wah Wah until now.

The Crampon Ultmates have better traction then the Wah Wahs, feel better under the feet which is something I never thought I would say about a convex/flat pedal. I also like the fact they are 150 grams lighter then the Wah Wahs not that it maters really but hey I will take it.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

we should subdivide these pedals by price point.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

If you're up for it, categorize by US made, foreign made, sub $50, sub $100 and over $100. You could go as far as DU bushing, sealed, loose bearings. Even platform heights. The best thing for this thread are photos, descriptive real-use feedback.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope F20 are out. I wonder if the axles are Taiwan made, because they look somehow familiar..


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Yardstick said:


> Definitely more durable than the MG1s. Those are soft pedals. Saints have been really tough for me so far. I'm always surprised to hardly see marks after I grind them into rocks.


Well I ordered a set cuz I've only found 1 instance where a guy had a bearing fail. I suppose I could always remove a lil material if the weight bothers me.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> Good luck getting in touch with Point1.


Tell me about it lol! I was finally able to track them down after numerous calls and emails left. While they were hard to reach, they quickly instructed me to ship my pedals back to them and they will fully be rebuilt under warranty for me. Not bad at all. :thumbsup:

But in the meantime, so I'm not stuck without pedals in the future, ordered another set and the coveted bearing removal tool as well.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Tell me about it lol! I was finally able to track them down after numerous calls and emails left. While they were hard to reach, they quickly instructed me to ship my pedals back to them and they will fully be rebuilt under warranty for me. Not bad at all. :thumbsup:
> 
> But in the meantime, so I'm not stuck without pedals in the future, ordered another set and the coveted bearing removal tool as well.


Grrr. Website store still says sold out on the bearing removal tool. Where did you find a number to call?

Thanks,


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Grrr. Website store still says sold out on the bearing removal tool. Where did you find a number to call?
> 
> Thanks,


Are you positive you need their special tool for this job? If so then here's an alternative source:

Point One Racing Podium Pedal Bearing Removal Tool | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> Grrr. Website store still says sold out on the bearing removal tool. Where did you find a number to call?
> 
> Thanks,


Off the invoice that came with these. Luckily there was the same one listed on the Paypal invoice as well. Kinda :nono: how's there no number on their website anymore. But calling it didn't do me any good anyway, they never picked up or returned my messages.



gretch said:


> Are you positive you need their special tool for this job? If so then here's an alternative source:
> 
> Point One Racing Podium Pedal Bearing Removal Tool | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


Bingo! That's where I bought mine and the pedals. But hurry, only 2 more bearing tools left in stock. No one in the USA had them in stock!!! :madman:


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i'd like to add something about the atomlab pimplite wrx. well they suck! just like their customer service. i had these pedals for 2 months and the DU bushing will never be in a pedal that i buy again. its been a month and atomlab is still dragging their feet. they dont even have bushings in stock! wtf they must be handing them out like candy. on the other hand Mark at UC said this is bs and is sending out some spank spikes. hey big shout out to Mark and Smitty at UC!! thats what customer service is all about. the email i got from AL basically said wait in line and no refunds. well just had to put that out there that the once stand up company (AL) is no more. so hacksaw over there at AL, put that in ur pipe and smoke it. have fun with my $120 cuz its the last $$$ u see from me, (expletive)! greed and karma are a *****

post #33 pics
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/post-review-get-rep-3-larger-prizes-too-783851-2.html


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

fishwrinkle said:


> i'd like to add something about the atomlab pimplite wrx. well they suck! just like their customer service. i had these pedals for 2 months and the DU bushing will never be in a pedal that i buy again. its been a month and atomlab is still dragging their feet. they dont even have bushings in stock! wtf they must be handing them out like candy. on the other hand Mark at UC said this is bs and is sending out some spank spikes. hey big shout out to Mark and Smitty at UC!! thats what customer service is all about. the email i got from AL basically said wait in line and no refunds. well just had to put that out there that the once stand up company (AL) is no more. so hacksaw over there at AL, put that in ur pipe and smoke it. have fun with my $120 cuz its the last $$$ u see from me, (expletive)! greed and karma are a *****
> 
> post #33 pics
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/post-review-get-rep-3-larger-prizes-too-783851-2.html


I'm not so emotional about this, but my experience was the same. My DUs were toast after 8 rides (12mi each ish). This resulted in about 3mm of side-to-side play. 
They sent me mo' spacers to fill the gap. Bad design on this one, fellas.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

CharacterZero said:


> They sent me mo' spacers to fill the gap. Bad design on this one, fellas.


oh thats a nice band-aid solution. they need to buck up and start giving $ back whether its cash or in store credit. like i said karmas a ***** :madmax:

i usually dont make a big stink of things, but im done with companies everywhere just crapping on their customers. it dont matter if its pedals or a car, take care of it.:nono:


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Rode some old Crank Bros 50/50 in the rain today @ Duthie. Didn't expect much because they don't look too grippy, but my Straitlines were on a bike that's out for work... 

To me, CB is more of a marketing / image company, but I have to say the pedals worked quite well with my 5.10s, no complaints. It's actually easier to reposition feet if needed, with the Straitlines this may a challenge

Before anyone gets worked up - I don't think that the 50/50s are the best flat at all - just that they may work OK


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

lernr said:


> Rode some old Crank Bros 50/50 in the rain today @ Duthie. Didn't expect much because they don't look too grippy, but my Straitlines were on a bike that's out for work...
> 
> To me, CB is more of a marketing / image company, but I have to say the pedals worked quite well with my 5.10s, no complaints. It's actually easier to reposition feet if needed, with the Straitlines this may a challenge
> 
> Before anyone gets worked up - I don't think that the 50/50s are the best flat at all - just that they may work OK


I've never ridden a "bad" pedal while wearing my 5.10s


----------



## scurry4 (Nov 28, 2009)

In between the vp-69, kona wah wah's (where can you buy them?) , and saints right now. I wear size 12.5 510's. Mostly all mountain, with lots of pedal bashing (hence, in the downhill thread). Thoughts?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

scurry4 said:


> In between the vp-69, kona wah wah's (where can you buy them?) , and saints right now. I wear size 12.5 510's. Mostly all mountain, with lots of pedal bashing (hence, in the downhill thread). Thoughts?


IMO the Saint are too thick of a pedal to be considered among the other players in the market. I've had good experience with the Kona Wah Wah (cheap and durable), BUT the stock pins were fairly lacking in length, but that's a cheap and quick fix to the hardware store.

With longer pins, the grip was super nice on them. And be warned, the white powdercoat finish chips easily. If I was buying again, I would get the graphite ones.

Also a similar pedal in this price range is the Forte Convert (even cheaper), also owned a pair before. And quite durable, similar feel to the Wah Wah, I'd say even better grip once I replaced with longer pins as well. Also they looked much better after a season's use, as they weren't powdercoated but anodized in that grey/silver finish (which never really matched anything lol).

In terms of fit for your shoe size, I wear a size Vans 12 for biking, and the Converts had a better platform for me, slightly bigger than the Wah Wahs. But if you're willing to spend a bit more, I'm in love with my Point1 Podiums as well. From everything I've tried, they are the best, except price is killer, and in my freak case, the right pedal didn't even last a full season of riding. But in terms of grip, platform size, thickness, and overall feel and look, I would buy them over and over again. :thumbsup:

For the Wah Wahs

Kona WAh Wah Pedal (OEM) - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!

Kona Wah Wah Platform Pedals 100024964 at CambriaBike.com

Converts

Forté Convert Platform Pedals -


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Guy I need an opinion.

Superstar Nano Tech Thru-pins vs Saints?

Usage is enduro/all mountain.

I was going to go with the Saints, but then I read this review and now I'm in doubt again.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

drakche said:


> I was going to go with the Saints, but then I read this review and now I'm in doubt again.


What are your doubts?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

eurospek said:


> IMO the Saint are too thick of a pedal to be considered among the other players in the market. [/url]


To be fair they're really not THAT thick. IMO the ability for a pedal to deflect rocks is much more important, and the Saints do a great job at that. Better than the stock specialized Bennies from the Demo. Also, the beefy build ensures that the pedal won't end up like this:


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> What are your doubts?


Serviceability, and bearing durability. For the superstar all the rebuild part can be found on their site + they use an m10 screws, so if I end up ripping them out I have a ghetto fix at hand. Although the Saint's looks, they are a perfect mach with SLX double crank-set, but the durability concerns me, I know that shimano pedal's are the easiest to service, but what if I need to get a replace spindle, I haven't seen any shimano pedal spares. Not even pin replacements.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

drakche said:


> Serviceability, and bearing durability. For the superstar all the rebuild part can be found on their site + they use an m10 screws, so if I end up ripping them out I have a ghetto fix at hand. Although the Saint's looks, they are a perfect mach with SLX double crank-set, but the durability concerns me, I know that shimano pedal's are the easiest to service, but what if I need to get a replace spindle, I haven't seen any shimano pedal spares. Not even pin replacements.


they are plenty strong. My bike has tumbled down mountain sides and rock gardens, and all I can say is that my truvativ cranks loosened before any damage was done to my pedals. They've also endured plenty of pedal strikes, maybe 1 or two of the pins have been slightly shaven, but none have bent. As for maintenance, the way the bearing and axle are sealed within the body, they aren't exposed to many elements; I just lube them every so often and they spin fine.

They're not the lightest or the prettiest, but at the price they can be bought, they are well worth it.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Yardstick said:


>


Here's a good size comparison of various pedals. Thanks Yardstick.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Can you tell me, if it's able to use pins from other pedals or regular screws. Are the threads universal? I know about the shimano greasing process, that's why I said that they are easier to maintain. As for the looks, I really like them. One of the coolest looking pedals IMO. And the size isn't a problem. I wear 45 size shoes with pretty long an narrow feet, so bigger pedals are a must. The price is a huge +, since I can get them for around 45-50 euros. Just I cant find any proper reviews or replacement parts.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

drakche said:


> Can you tell me, if it's able to use pins from other pedals or regular screws. Are the threads universal?


That, I am not sure of. from the above picture, it looks like there's a pin from the straitline pedals. I'm sure something will fit. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Tioga MT-ZERO Pedal - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Back in stock in all colors of the rainbow!


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

drakche said:


> Can you tell me, if it's able to use pins from other pedals or regular screws. Are the threads universal? I know about the shimano greasing process, that's why I said that they are easier to maintain. As for the looks, I really like them. One of the coolest looking pedals IMO. And the size isn't a problem. I wear 45 size shoes with pretty long an narrow feet, so bigger pedals are a must. The price is a huge +, since I can get them for around 45-50 euros. Just I cant find any proper reviews or replacement parts.


The threads in the Saints are pretty common. You should be able to replace the pins with standard fasteners as necessary. Straitline pins seem to fit the threads but the SL pins have a taper on the side that contacts the pedal that doesn't let them thread in all the way easily. I'm sure they could be forced in. The pins that come with the Saints are funny because they neck down to a smaller diameter on the end that contacts your shoe. I can think of a couple of reasons they did that, but I'm not sure I like it. They dig in to shoes and stick pretty well but they are sharp and really seem to puncture the shoe (I'm using 5.10 Freeriders and they have holes in the bottom in less than a year of use). So far I have smashed two pairs of Saints into lots of rocks in the AZ desert with only some shallow scratches to show for it. The pins are placed well and I haven't managed to bend or break one yet.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks yardstick. That kinda info I was looking for.!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Thin Pedal platforms with bulky external bearings = FAIL*

Tioga, really? What essentially should be a solution of going from 175mm cranks to 172.5 cranks to avoid pedal strikes, was viewed as, let's make the thinnest pedals out there at the compromise of adding to the Q-factor. Interestingly, Tioga claims these are NOT for downhill use while Flypaper 2009 claims their pedals were safe for downhill conditions even though they were 3mm thinner and 100g lighter.

From Pinkbike:_ The feel is akin to being forced to walk with your feet ten inches further apart than you usually would, despite the difference being measured in millimeters._

And add to that 480g? That's the same weight as Shimano Saint DH pedals. Which would you trust upon making impacts with off road obstacles?

Tioga MT-Zero Pedals (480 grams, 7mm thick - stock photo)

Flypaper Pedals (351 grams, 4mm thick, require custom crank modifications - photo by Bike magazine)


----------



## KonCorp (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a pair of the CB 5050 3's. They are on my SS rigid and work well, I wouldnt trust them on a DH/FR rig. The fact you need loctite 380/401 for the pins is irritating. If I had checked this thread beforehand I would have gone with something else. 

Looking at building up a FS this winter and have narrowed it down to:
Saints
Hope F20
Canfield Crampon Ultimate
Straightline AMP


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Word of advice: I have both Straitline pedals, use AMP on xc / commuter and prefer the beefier de Facto for FR + DH because they have better grip. 

The AMPs only have pins around the perimeter, I would prefer if they had a couple in the middle / on the spindle.


----------



## trenchDiggr (Oct 13, 2010)

Heads-up - Point One Podium pedals on black friday sale until Monday for 30% off of $179 = $125 + shipping. Great deal on a great pedal. I just picked up a spare pair. Go to the newsfeed link at pointoneracing dot com for the promo code, then use it in their store.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ How much was standard shipping? Quite the deal, I paid $150 for mine last week from CRC.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

eurospek said:


> ^ how much was standard shipping? Quite the deal, i paid $150 for mine last week from crc.


12.99


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Still satisfied with my point one podiums that I purchased in June 2010, they're just great.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

danglingmanhood said:


> Still satisfied with my point one podiums that I purchased in June 2010, they're just great.


Have you had the bearings replaced yet?


----------



## trenchDiggr (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought my pair of Podiums in August 2010. The platforms have taken some hits and look pretty beat up, but I haven't had one problem with the bearings. They spin a little easier after 2+ years, that's the only difference. Love those pedals. That's why I just bought a spare set - if the originals ever do blow out, I wouldn't want to be without them while I wait to fix them.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i like the ns aerial pedals. i have the loose ball just because i hate spending $120 on a pedal i end up regretting on buying. i was also happy with the atomlab gi pedals as it took a ford f250 to break them (literally).


----------



## KonCorp (Nov 11, 2012)

I already have a tendency to hit my chain stays with my heel, does anyone with the Staightline AMP have issues. Was thinking about getting them but since they sit closer to the crank I think it would be problematic for me. 

I am a big hope fan and really am tempted on the F20's


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Picked up a set of crampon ultimates for my anthem x29 and have to say I am extremely impressed, not only with the pedal but with the customer service from the Canfield bros. Cannot recommend them highly enough!

Thanks guys!


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gay biker said:


> I always have problems with my pedels .the ones I buy are the cheapest I have ever seen and after a month or two they break. The price of these non branded pedels is about $1.25


i dont see any problem there. they are the best pedal to have on your bike that all it does is sit on the trainer. think about jumping off a curb breaks those.

buy some odyssey or some animal pc pedals. $20 and they do last. i have a pair of Hamiltons that has been to hell and back and they are going back on my park bike


----------



## KonCorp (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, I just bought a set of the Crampon Ultimates. I emailed them with a couple questions and 20min later I had a response from Sean... and it's Sunday. Cant beat customer service like that!

Cant wait to get some rides before the snow comes with these bad boys. I'll post my impressions soon


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe someone can answer this for me, I just got my old pair of Point1 Podiums back from Point1 from a warranty rebuild BUT they aren't too stiff to turn like when they were brand new. I ended up buying another raw pair from CRC, and those are much stiffer to turn, just the same as these were when they were brand new also. Shouldn't my old ones that I got back today also be stiff to turn easily with new bearings and rubber seals? What am I missing here?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Are all seals in place on the rebuilt ones?
If yes, do they look different from those on CRC pair?
Is axial play detectable on the rebuilt pair?


That was off the top of my head, I have not held Podiums in my hands and may be missing the po1nt.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> That was off the top of my head, I have not held Podiums in my hands and may be missing the po1nt.


Haha, that's good.:thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Are all seals in place on the rebuilt ones?
> If yes, do they look different from those on CRC pair?
> Is axial play detectable on the rebuilt pair?
> 
> That was off the top of my head, I have not held Podiums in my hands and may be missing the po1nt.


All there, no difference between the two at all. There's a seal in the pedal body along with a seal on the axle itself. Nothing's missing. Opened them both up. I have a feeling I was only replaced the broken bearing, not a full rebuild.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

eurospek said:


> I have a feeling I was only replaced the broken bearing, not a full rebuild.


So it may be the worn (or just broken in) seals that don't drag as much as new ones, then.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Spank Spike.. loving them after a couple months..


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Jack0207 said:


> Picked up a set of crampon ultimates for my anthem x29 and have to say I am extremely impressed, not only with the pedal but with the customer service from the Canfield bros. Cannot recommend them highly enough!
> 
> Thanks guys!


I am looking at these for my bike. I am looking for something comparable to my DMR Vaults and these lookg to be BIG pedals. Do you have a pic? :thumbsup:


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Crampons on the DH rig and Spanks on the AM - extremely pleased with both of them, but the Canfield's are a freeking work of art in a class by themselves IMO.


----------



## Muscleflex (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,
Why should I think about replacing the standard pedals that's come with my Cube LTD Pro 2012?
I got some V8 pedals as well with the deal but I have not installed them. I'm thinking the standard pedals are lighter (altho look smaller)

Do I need more surface contact to be more efficient or comfort or something?
Sorry I'm new and this bike is my first proper mountain bike


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

bad ass

New Wellgo B181 Flat Pedals Low Profile Design Black | eBay


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just installed another pair of AMPs, with chromoly spindles, on my Spank Spoon one2one. Also used Superstar aluminum pins in an attempt to reduce sole wear. Installed with Locitie 222 (the weakest), pedal washers (cranks are Truvativ AKA) and black (thin) axial preload washers.


Muscleflex,
looks like stock pedals on Cube LTD Pro 2012 are just placeholders, typical narrow caged jobbies. You are expected to only use them for test fitting and parking lot test ride.

However a surprising amount of first-time MTBers leave those pedals for extended amounts of time, years in some cases. I have to confess that I rode them for 5 weeks on my first MTB before going clipless (used clipless for some 3 years, then acquired a taste for real flats. Still prefer platforms on the small side of spectrum though, so that there is only one distinctly correct and easily felt foot placement, not unlike clipless).


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Muscleflex said:


> Do I need more surface contact to be more efficient or comfort or something?


Most new model flat pedals should be big enough, the amount (and size) of pins in the pedal will determine how sticky your foot will be when riding. Not everyone likes too much stick because it makes slight foot adjustments too hard without having to lift your foot while others don't want any movement unless they lift their foot so you will see pin #s from 6 to 16.

Personally I like a lot of stick so go for flats with 10+ pins but it's a matter of preference. Remember you can always take pins out but can't add any more than what they came with.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

This has become the whoever-has-the-thinnest-pedal-has-the-best-pedal thread. You want to the best pedal with the most grip? E13 lg1. You want more grip? Install the 7mm pins included in the box. Best part, when they look trashed you can get the replacement composite covers and BAM brand new pedals. Igus bushings, thin by yesterday's standards. There is none better. /thread

e*13 LG1+ pedal - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Saints are no better than e13?


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

They are nearly half the price.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Platform Pedals trending towards thinner platforms. QR option...*

csermonet: The trend is to make a pedal thinner but just as strong. The trend is the same with bikes in terms of lightness. There's always a compromise (tiny platforms = tiny bearings -or- replace bearings with DU bushings which wear out fast). The problem with the e13 pedals is their butt-ugly and look like plastic. Plastic pedals are popular in BMX, inexpensive, and are typically replaced quite often. The e13 pedals do not have "replace often" pricing, thus I've never been interested in e13's pedal offerings.

Who's tried these pedals by Xpedo "Traverse 5 QRD" - they're quick release and light but there isn't much "platform". I was always curious about the pressure points these kinds of pedals create - not the lack of grip - like track pedals for the street with the "quill" style that put a lot of pressure onto two ridges on your shoe sole - e.g. foot cramping. 300g, $80 usd.

p.s. Did White Industries release a QR style crankset recently that allows switching from clipless to platform pedals.

Xpedo "Traverse 5 QRD" Pedal stock photo below:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Those QR pedals are mostly intended for folding bikes I think. Non-folding city bikes too can benefit: if you leave it U-locked in the street and take pedals with you, it's less attractive for thieves.


----------



## bonkyy (Dec 10, 2012)

I still like my Flybikes (metal) Ruben pedals even though they're not the flattest or widest.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

I ended up getting a set of Canfield crampon ultimates.
They were great on my week in Moab. I swapped in the shorter pins but did not put lock-tite on them and ended up loosing most of them in the first 3 days.
even with low pin count traction was fine. I now have a mix of the long and short pins until I go source replacements of a more reasonable length.

but comfortable and great traction, never slipped a pedal all week. This was with skate shoes and not something with super sticky rubber as well. Glad I got them, now I see another set for my wife's bike in the future.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^ nice. I think I wanna get me some now. What pedals were you using before?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

illnacord said:


> The problem with the e13 pedals is their butt-ugly and look like plastic. Plastic pedals are popular in BMX, inexpensive, and are typically replaced quite often. The e13 pedals do not have "replace often" pricing, thus I've never been interested in e13's pedal offerings.


The e13's are aluminum, they only have composite outer plates, which are quite tough in mine and pinkbikes experiences. If they are damaged and need to be replaced, it's less than 30 bucks. Not a drop in the bucket I suppose, but definitely not expensive. If you have a chance to try some you wouldn't buy another pedal.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anybody tried the Transition Stepdown pedals? 
Are they worth it?


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I gave in to the canfield crampon ultimates. I will report with the reviews after a few rides.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

I have crank bro's 50/50 and they I love them


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

HT AE01s are now on ebay for about $100 shipped. I received mine a couple days ago, and they _look _ very nice. I probably won't be riding again until April or May though, so I can't give them a proper review until then.

Bi King 2013 HT AE01 MTB BMX Pedals Black 358G | eBay


----------



## snocorider (Jul 16, 2012)

drakche said:


> Has anybody tried the Transition Stepdown pedals?
> Are they worth it?


I've had a few sets of them. I used to ride them as a cheap pedal when I knew I was gonna thrash my pedals. They hold up really well in rocks but you pay for it in weight.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

keepbalanced said:


> I have crank bro's 50/50 and they I love them


One of the few pedals out there that manages to be expensive, heavy AND weak. Ask my friend, this one snapped on a small jump. He ate it pretty hard.


Crankbrothers 50/50 by lelebebbel, on Flickr



J. Random Psycho said:


> Those QR pedals are mostly intended for folding bikes I think. Non-folding city bikes too can benefit: if you leave it U-locked in the street and take pedals with you, it's less attractive for thieves.


Lack of pedals = easier to fit in the back of the thieves' van


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wonder about any crank bros products. My friend swears by them, but breaks spokes all the time on the CB wheels. I've seen the Cronolog stuck in the all-the -way-up- unridable position on the trail (poor guy! we were miles from the trailhead) I hear they have great customer service though.
As far as flats, I like my Ezra's. Two reasons : Light/Affordable


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

Canfield crampon ultimates
best by far


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I just got the ultimates and while they provide excellent grip they feel small compared to my vaults. I've only had one ride on them and hopefully they grow on me.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

I want to review the Crampon pedals (either the classic and/or the Ultimate) for this Platform Pedal Shootout thread. I have a set of SAINT pedals to trade, even. Holler.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

illnacord said:


> I want to review the Crampon pedals (either the classic and/or the Ultimate) for this Platform Pedal Shootout thread. I have a set of SAINT pedals to trade, even. Holler.


You and me both, buddy!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll sell mine for the right $$$. Message me. I'm gonna keep my vaults.

Can you do me a favor a measure the saints from pin to pin? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on when these Specialized flats will be available?

Or have they become vaporware?


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

have these been mentioned here?

Syntace









anyone has them? any info on them?
thanx!


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

billysan said:


> Does anyone have any info on when these Specialized flats will be available?
> 
> Or have they become vaporware?


This pedal is not for bikers with OCD.

They will try to line up all the square pins.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

drakche said:


> This pedal is not for bikers with OCD.
> 
> They will try to line up all the square pins.


What is that black piece in the middle of that Speshy pedal?

I like the amount of pin options on that NumberNine pedal, but the body shape with flared tips and lack of leading edge angle is not good for rock strikes. All pedals are going to take their share of strikes, but a shape like that is more likely to catch a rock rather than just take a blow and glance off it like these Spanks. Awesome All-Mountain pedals and still rock solid after numerous rock encounters. Only off the fun bike because a long XC ride over the weekend (yes time for new pins).


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

As I recall, first generation of Syntance Number Nine pedals had forged bodies. The one above looks machined (maybe post-forging machined). But I'm not a fan of that shape either.

trojans1993,
those pins look like they can handle some more (that is, I'd leave them be).


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

have to agree on the flanges and the leading edges on Syntace pedals - although that really doesn't have to be that big of a problem, really.
still - below 290 g mark, even with this shape and so much pins is just incredible.

three sizes and lightweight design tickled my imagination and am thinking what would they weight with the shape of.. let's say HT AE03's... Syntace has 15.4 mm in height and HT is only 11 mm, and HT's are 350 g. Syntace would than weight probably around lightest magnesium HT's which are around 220 g.

hope Syntace will see things the way I am and start making pedals like that.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

trojans 1993, that looks like a cover, or maybe even the retaining device for the end of the axle.
It would be a way to keep the squeaking from happening, like some have found in other pedals.

Anyone know?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Kronk,
this article may shed some light on it.



> The patent pending part is the needle bearing sleeve. Held in place by two pins (one from either side), it serves as both part of the pedal's platform and the outer body of the bearings. It holds two sets of needle bearings, and the spindle slides into it. This allows them to keep the platform thinner without compromising strength. The center section of the flats is just 10mm thick, ramping to about 15mm at the ends.












Although I don't get the part about 2 sets of needle bearings..


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Ah ha, thanks for that informative reply. That's definitely something I haven't seen before in a platform pedal. That's a pretty interesting way to keep the pedal thin and strong right there without having an exposed axle or axle nut. I'll have to hand it to Speshy for an inovative approach on that one, although I would like to see it in hand to take a closer look.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

trojans1993 said:


> although I would like to see it in hand to take a closer look.


That, or a schematic.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@ashas: As the OP of this thread, I will have a review of the _Syntace NUMBERNINE _platform pedals published here on MTBR in January 2013.


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

illnacord said:


> @ashas: As the OP of this thread, I will have a review of the _Syntace NUMBERNINE _platform pedals published here on MTBR in January 2013.


cool! looking forward to it.


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been on Candy Components pedals for about 1-2 years and love them. Looking forward to trying out the new crampon ultimates.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm thinking about switching from clipless to platform. I have downloaded and read most of the _Flat Pedal Revolution Manifesto _ found here:

The Flat Pedal Revolution Manifesto: How to Improve Your Riding With Flat Pedals | Mountain Bike Training Programs

I'm considering this pedal/shoe combination that's at about my maximum budget.










What do you think?

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd pass on the Impacts and get Freeriders. Impacts are pretty bulky and don't breathe well. They're heavy, overbuilt downhill shoes. The Freeriders are still fairly stout but much lighter and flexible. They both stick like glitter to a sweater so you won't be giving anything up in terms of grip. There's a sale on Freeriders for $50 at competitive cyclist.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks DFYFZX,

I hear what you are saying and will look into Freeriders. I'm not hard core DH by any means but white is definitely off my list. What do you think about the Baron? (Not really into colors other than black, but my bike is red so it could work I guess.










Hank


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

I have Impact 2 Hi-Tops.
yes, definitely bulky and overkill-y.

it takes couple of rides to even realize where your feet are - but I love them. hi tops hug your ankle completely and it's even easier to pedal uphill because your feet are always straight. you really can not bend your feet in any direction other than straight.

it can get a bit warm as well, of course, but when you're bombing down you don't feel that at all - you're trying to stay alive going at max speed as you can possibly get 

didn't try Freeriders, but I can definitely recommend Impact if you're willing to accept the shoe's terms and have very firm sole all the time.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

DirtyHank said:


> What do you think about the Baron? (Not really into colors other than black, but my bike is red so it could work I guess.


I've got a pair of purple Freeriders that are only about a year old so I don't need another but I couldn't pass up the $59 Red Baron's at Chainlove/Dept of Goods. I'll let 'em sit on a shelf until the purple pair wears out.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Hank, don't know anything about the Baron but they look less "hardcore" than the Impacts to me. Maybe between the Freerider and Impact? For $60 I'd say they're definitely worth a try


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

big0mike said:


> I've got a pair of purple Freeriders that are only about a year old so I don't need another but I couldn't pass up the $59 Red Baron's at Chainlove/Dept of Goods. I'll let 'em sit on a shelf until the purple pair wears out.





DFYFZX said:


> Hank, don't know anything about the Baron but they look less "hardcore" than the Impacts to me. Maybe between the Freerider and Impact? For $60 I'd say they're definitely worth a try


Yea, I couldn't pass them up especially since I'm not sure about my transition from clipless to platforms. As long as I don't run into any gay bears I guess I'll be o,k. with red shoes.

UPS says the shoes should be here Tuesday. Price Point is ten miles from my house. Both these pedals are $44.98 but I can't make up my mind. I'm leaning towards the B131's but the 132's look nice too. I'd say 50 bucks is my price range and am open to suggestions especially based on personal experience.



















Thanks for helping,

Hank


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Hey Hank, I think in that price range those both are pretty nice, but make sure you can replace those pins with something a little less shin friendly. I have not ridden either of these but from the pics it looks like they are kind of short and nubby rather than a real pin that will dig into your sole for real solid grip. Just a thought...


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

While they come with what appears to be a pin that looks like a capped hex-nut, I'm thinking it must be the same thread as pins that are really an allen head (or phillips head) set screw available in stainless steel of black steel at any hardware store that has a metric assortment. I kind of like that they are shin-friendly at this point. 

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

trojans1993 said:


> Hey Hank, I think in that price range those both are pretty nice, but make sure you can replace those pins with something a little less shin friendly. I have not ridden either of these but from the pics it looks like they are kind of short and nubby rather than a real pin that will dig into your sole for real solid grip. Just a thought...


I agree. I recently got a pair of Blackspire Sub4 pedals to replace my Animals. The pins are not super short, but are wider and stainless/chrome and are not sticky on my hikers I use for riding (haven't bought sticky soles yet). The Animals I have are BMX pedals and will stick to hard plastic I bet. 

I brought them yesterday to a downhill/freeride park to try them out and was slipping off of them. Had to trade my buddy for his DMR V8s which have a combination of flat pins and screws. Much more sticky.

However, he didn;t have a problem on the Blackspires with his 5.10 shoes. If you have sticky shoes those Wellgos won't be a problem.

Blackspires versus my Animals.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

DirtyHank said:


> While they come with what appears to be a pin that looks like a capped hex-nut, I'm thinking it must be the same thread as pins that are really an allen head (or phillips head) set screw available in stainless steel of black steel at any hardware store that has a metric assortment. I kind of like that they are shin-friendly at this point.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hank


Oddly enough,I think you will find nasty pins are actually better for shins because you rarely slip on pedals with taller sharper pins and proper shoes. My buddy just got some Sub 4s like Hoban's ^^ and they feel way sketchier than the Spanks or Crampons (talk about nasty pins...). I'm sure you a right with the set screw replacement on those so you should be fine.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Hoban said:


> I brought them yesterday to a downhill/freeride park to try them out and was slipping off of them.


I'm curious. Not planning to do this in this lifetime, but when you see guys bombing down RedBull Rampage for the most part, are they riding clip-less or platforms?

Here's a little something if you're bored:

Red Bull Rampage Full Broadcast - Mountain Bike Reviews, News, Photo and Video

On-again Off-again Rain today humm,

Hank


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

DirtyHank said:


> I'm curious. Not planning to do this in this lifetime, but when you see guys bombing down RedBull Rampage for the most part, are they riding clip-less or platforms?


Not sure what your post is for. Mine was comparing two platform pedals, nothing to do with clipless...


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

DirtyHank said:


> Yea, I couldn't pass them up especially since I'm not sure about my transition from clipless to platforms. As long as I don't run into any gay bears I guess I'll be o,k. with red shoes.


Man, if you think red is gay you'd never make it with my crew. I get all kinds of hell about the purple shoes. Red will barely be noticed.

Plus, if you do run into any gay bears they'll just wanna dance.

If you do technical riding, up or down, I think you'll find.the transition a good one. Took me a couple weeks.to feel comfortable but I've got no reason to return.

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk...


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Well hahaha at least they are not Pink! There have been a couple of falls that I've wondered if I would have been able to fight had I not been clipped in.

Hank


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Hank, I completely understand being on a budget. For $50, those pedals are both plenty nice, however, you won't get a true sense of what riding flats can actually be like unless you try some REALLY thin Spanks, Crampons, etc. The closer to the pedal axle you are, the better. I know we're talking millimeters here, but you can truly feel a big difference! My Sub4s used to try to rotate out from under my foot a few times a ride and I took a LOT more rock hits with them. Since I got the Crampon Ultimates, rock strikes are all but extinct and grip is just silly

Again, since this is an experiment for you, I get the concept of a budget. Just be sure to keep in mind that a "proper" set of Crampons, or HT AE01 pedals would make a bigger difference than you think If you can spring an extra $40, these would be eye opening compared to the Wellgos: Bi King 2013 HT AE01 MTB BMX Pedals Black 358G TB16B | eBay


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

DFYFZX said:


> Hank, I* completely understand being on a budget. For $50, those pedals are both plenty nice, however, you won't get a true sense of what riding flats can actually be like unless you try some REALLY thin Spanks, Crampons, etc. The closer to the pedal axle you are, the better. I know we're talking millimeters here, but you can truly feel a big difference! My Sub4s used to try to rotate out from under my foot a few times a ride and I took a LOT more rock hits with them*. Since I got the Crampon Ultimates, rock strikes are all but extinct and grip is just silly
> 
> Again, since this is an experiment for you, I get the concept of a budget. Just be sure to keep in mind that a "proper" set of Crampons, or HT AE01 pedals would make a bigger difference than you think If you can spring an extra $40, these would be eye opening compared to the Wellgos: Bi King 2013 HT AE01 MTB BMX Pedals Black 358G TB16B | eBay


I would tend to agree with this. I recently tried to go back to flats. I went a little more money and bought the Shimano Saint pedals for $80. I found them wanting to roll under my feet also. Maybe that will go away as I get used to them- not sure. I'm wishing now that I had just gone all in with thinner pedals.

Now I have a pair of $80 pedals and I'm not sure if it the pedals or running flats that I don't like, so to know for sure I'll have to give these more time and if it doesn't get better, but thinner pedals to know for sure.

It would have been cheaper to buy the thin ones and if it didn't work sell them to recoup a good portion of the money.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Sounds to me like you're pretty sure you really want some higher end ultra thins. My advice is sell your saints before you ding them up and you will get a much better return. Pedals that look used don't tend to bring too much.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

My .02... Been on Saints for quite a few hours now on least aggressive setting (all pins installed w/ spacers) and Vans and have yet to slip or roll a pedal. Still go clipless for purely xc or cyclocross though. If you wanna flick your Saints...


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

And to top off all the price issues I'd say it's better to go cheaper on pedals than shoes.

I started my switch back to flats with a set of $50 HT somethings (decoy knockoffs) and a pair of $30 Fox shoes off Chainlove. They worked OK and I got used to flats again fairly quickly. Then started working on some bigger drops and couldn't keep my damn feet on the pedals. Sprung for my 510 Freeriders and couldn't believe the difference they made. Then I eventually got a pair of Spank Spikes and the ride is even better. Not as big a difference moving to the new pedals as the new shoes made, though.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely shoes > pedals, but high end pedals are definitely worth the price of admission. Another bonus to high end pedals is resale value and also being able to buy replacement parts. A $50 set of Wellgos is essentially a throw away pair since it will be nearly impossible to get wear parts when needed. A pair of high end pedals is not cheap to buy up front but you can buy rebuild kits for ~$20 so eventually they'll become a good investment if you use them long enough


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

i just got to take my bike for a ride on some local trails with my new DMR vaults pedals. I also use the impact hi tops, the combination is amazing almost feels like my foot is glued to the pedals. once i can get out to highland ill be able to really use and put them to work but on local trails im pretty impressed.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^ Take out the four pins in the middle for more grip.


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

slimphatty said:


> ^ Take out the four pins in the middle for more grip.


Jw how removing pins will increase grip? Wouldn't the pins add grip since the dig into the sole?


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> I would tend to agree with this. I recently tried to go back to flats. I went a little more money and bought the Shimano Saint pedals for $80. I found them wanting to roll under my feet also. Maybe that will go away as I get used to them- not sure. I'm wishing now that I had just gone all in with thinner pedals. Now I have a pair of $80 pedals and I'm not sure if it the pedals or running flats that I don't like, so to know for sure I'll have to give these more time and if it doesn't get better, but thinner pedals to know for sure. It would have been cheaper to buy the thin ones and if it didn't work sell them to recoup a good portion of the money.





big0mike said:


> I started my switch back to flats with a set of $50 HT somethings (decoy knockoffs) and a pair of $30 Fox shoes off Chainlove. They worked OK and I got used to flats again fairly quickly. Then started working on some bigger drops and couldn't keep my damn feet on the pedals. Sprung for my 510 Freeriders and couldn't believe the difference they made. Then I eventually got a pair of Spank Spikes and the ride is even better. Not as big a difference moving to the new pedals as the new shoes made, though.





DFYFZX said:


> Definitely shoes > pedals, but high end pedals are definitely worth the price of admission. Another bonus to high end pedals is resale value and also being able to buy replacement parts. A $50 set of Wellgos is essentially a throw away pair since it will be nearly impossible to get wear parts when needed. A pair of high end pedals is not cheap to buy up front but you can buy rebuild kits for ~$20 so eventually they'll become a good investment if you use them long enough












What you guys are saying makes total sense to me. I take real good care of my gear and like everyone else don't like doing things twice. Though they may get scuffed- up looking, at my level of riding these should last some years. I don't want to be wishing I went with thinner pedals, don't want to go the halfway route ($50 somethings) and I like the idea that the Spikes are re-buildable, so I'm sold.










Sam Hill's Specialized Farewell Video | Mountain Bike Review









I'll have to pay more attention to see which riders are riding freefoot or trapped into their machines. It's obvious platforms are Sam Hills choice 









Thanks for the advice guys and I'll get back to this thread after my first ride

Hank :thumbsup:


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

One word of advice about the thin pedals is a lot of them utilize a single bearing on the spindle, with a one or a few DU bushings as well. Thicker pedals will generally use all bearings as opposed to the DU bushings, but this is how most pedals' achieve a thinner profile - DU bushings. The concern is that DU bushings wear faster and you may experience play on the spindle quicker. (My HT AE01's did this within a few hours of riding) Few thin pedal designs do use bearings throughout (Po1nt One's do) 

Just wanted to make you aware of this. If the DU bushings are user-serviceable not a big deal to just swap out for new ones as necessary, but if you have to send the pedals out for service, that could kinda suck.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

bad andy said:


> One word of advice about the thin pedals is a lot of them utilize a single bearing on the spindle, with a one or a few DU bushings as well. Thicker pedals will generally use all bearings as opposed to the DU bushings, but this is how most pedals' achieve a thinner profile - DU bushings. The concern is that DU bushings wear faster and you may experience play on the spindle quicker. (My HT AE01's did this within a few hours of riding) Few thin pedal designs do use bearings throughout (Po1nt One's do)
> 
> Just wanted to make you aware of this. If the DU bushings are user-serviceable not a big deal to just swap out for new ones as necessary, but if you have to send the pedals out for service, that could kinda suck.


Andy, thanks for the heads up.

According to this link:
Spank Spike Pedals - Mountain Bike Reviews, News, Photo and Video

it appears that it is a simple enough rebuild that can easily be done by anyone that can turn a hex-key. The complete kit (including new spindles) is $40 which unless they got bent or made out of lead I could not see ever needing replacement. Although both the inboard and outboard bearings are sealed-type, there is an "IGUS" bushing (what is IGUS, what is "DU") used on the outboard bearing. I'm not sure Spike sells this by itself as I can see that this could be the part requiring regular replacement. (one season? two season?)



















SPIKE FLAT PEDAL
*12mm Thin - Massive Platform
*400g per pair
*Cold Forged Alloy Pedal Body
*Hollow Taper Scandium Enriched Steel Axle
*Chamfered Leading Edges for Improved Clearance and Reduced Impact Forces
*Chamfered Side Edges for Improved Cornering Clearance
*Oversized Sealed Full Compliment Inboard Industrial Bearing
*Sealed Outboard IGUS Bushing
*20 Adjustable Pins per Pedal
*Full Sized Hex Head Pins Improve Durability and Maintenence
*Inboard Friction Seal Prevents Contamination and Reduces Unwanted Pedal Spin
*Color: Zesty Orange / Ti-Grey / Black / Race Blue / Race Red

Hank


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

DirtyHank,

because they undergo metal fatigue, it's a good idea to replace spindles once in a while even if they look intact. A spindle can also be bent, ground down with grit particles, or rusted.

as for the IGUS vs DU difference, DU bushings are made of metal base with low-friction coating and are usually split and have cylindrical shape, whereas IGUS are full-polymer, not split and can have more complex (mushroom-like) shapes enabling them to carry some axial load.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

hybridzeg8 said:


> Jw how removing pins will increase grip? Wouldn't the pins add grip since the dig into the sole?


It'll create a more concave platform so that the longer pins dig into your shoes more.


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^ will try thanks for the suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

You'll love the Spanks for sure.

I got my Red Baron shoes the other day and at first inspection I'd say they are a tad beefier than my Freeriders. I can't wait until the Freeriders wear out so I can give the new kicks a spin.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> DirtyHank,
> 
> because they undergo metal fatigue, it's a good idea to replace spindles once in a while even if they look intact. A spindle can also be bent, ground down with grit particles, or rusted.


Maybe someone could bend a spindle through a big impact, but I doubt that fatigue is a big deal.

Loads of riders have been riding multi-years on the same set of pedals (one of my sets is 8 years old). I know a fair number of people who have circumnavigated the globe on the same set of usually cheap pedals.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

womble said:


> Maybe someone could bend a spindle through a big impact, but I doubt that fatigue is a big deal.
> 
> Loads of riders have been riding multi-years on the same set of pedals (one of my sets is 8 years old). I know a fair number of people who have circumnavigated the globe on the same set of usually cheap pedals.


I should have mentioned that most cases of those axle failures that I pointed out (and that I had personal experience with) happened with modern thin pedals. The thinner the axle, the more significant are the effects of stress risers in it (from both shape and fluctuations in metal quality), and the more likey it is to fail from fatigue.

With titanium axles this is even more pronounced, even if you're well within their staied weight limit.

Edit: moreover, most of those cases happened on bikes where stand and mash is the dominant type of pedaling.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

big0mike said:


> You'll love the Spanks for sure. I got my Red Baron shoes the other day and at first inspection I'd say they are a tad beefier than my Freeriders. I can't wait until the Freeriders wear out so I can give the new kicks a spin.


I like them better than I thought I would. They are more of a brick red than how the internet depicts them as "fire engine" red. I've been wanting a pair of sneakers ever since High School and never found any I liked these are real comfortable. You should wear yours around the house to break them in a little.

Hank :thumbsup:

P.S. My Spanks are out for delivery UPS. I think they got held up but the high winds we had here in California yesterday. Hope tomorrow is a good riding day (been raining a lot lately)


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been wearing vans while riding for a long time, how do the red baron / other freeride shoes compare to vans? they look pretty similar to me. Rubber stickier maybe?


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

keepbalanced said:


> I have been wearing vans while riding for a long time, how do the red baron / other freeride shoes compare to vans? they look pretty similar to me. Rubber stickier maybe?


The 5.10 Impacts I have leave the Vans back in the '80s BMX memories. 
I was very surprised at the vast improvement the 5.10 shoes are over Vans.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

What is different about them?


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

keepbalanced said:


> What is different about them?


Here ya go,

For one, they have a great assortment!










They've got sole!









Probably the rubber compound and the pattern.

Five Ten Red Baron Shoes (as of 1/12/2013)
Competitive Cyclist $59.95
Search - Competitive Cyclist

Don't miss out!

Hank :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

DirtyHank said:


> For one, they have a great assortment!


Too bad they are all bulky and goofy looking as hell (same goes for Teva Links). I'm already hitting the chainstays sometimes with my size 12 Vans with run on the narrow side. I can't imagine riding with these joints. But I'm looking to try something new as I go through 2-3 pairs a season of Vans. The Point1 Podium just shred the waffle soles like no other. Grip is good, but the shoe could be stiffer a tad. Plus I'm so used to low cut shoes, well below the ankles like most Vans.

The Shimano AM41 is somewhat passable to me in the looks department, I'm might try those this season.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

My UPS _Spanked me yesterday!_

and here they are!










Hanky


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

eurospek said:


> Too bad they are all bulky and goofy looking as hell (same goes for Teva Links). I'm already hitting the chainstays sometimes with my size 12 Vans with run on the narrow side. I can't imagine riding with these joints. But I'm looking to try something new as I go through 2-3 pairs a season of Vans. The Point1 Podium just shred the waffle soles like no other. Grip is good, but the shoe could be stiffer a tad. Plus I'm so used to low cut shoes, well below the ankles like most Vans.
> 
> The Shimano AM41 is somewhat passable to me in the looks department, I'm might try those this season.


I'm sure that's not all they got. I don't think my Red Barons are goofy looking but then again I may just be a goof.

Hank


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

eurospek said:


> Too bad they are all bulky and goofy looking as hell (same goes for Teva Links). I'm already hitting the chainstays sometimes with my size 12 Vans with run on the narrow side. I can't imagine riding with these joints. But I'm looking to try something new as I go through 2-3 pairs a season of Vans. The Point1 Podium just shred the waffle soles like no other. Grip is good, but the shoe could be stiffer a tad. Plus I'm so used to low cut shoes, well below the ankles like most Vans.
> 
> The Shimano AM41 is somewhat passable to me in the looks department, I'm might try those this season.


That is a pretty incredible attrition rate. This is what my Impacts look like after three seasons on Rallyes, Predators and Crampon Ultimates. They'll get replaced this year, but they've held up really well.









You might consider Sombrio. Their shoes are uncharacteristically subdued looking, and are narrower than 5.10s. I bought a pair of Loams for cheap from Backcountry. Fit is pretty true to size.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, is there a secret to lengthening their service life? Mine look like that after a month riding NS Aerials.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

evasive said:


> That is a pretty incredible attrition rate. This is what my Impacts look like after three seasons on Rallyes, Predators and Crampon Ultimates. They'll get replaced this year, but they've held up really well.
> 
> You might consider Sombrio. Their shoes are uncharacteristically subdued looking, and are narrower than 5.10s. I bought a pair of Loams for cheap from Backcountry. Fit is pretty true to size.


Man, I wish I could snap a pic of my most recent Van Era/Authentics that I threw out not too long ago. That pair was literally missing chunks out of the gum waffle sole where it was shredded off by the long pins on the Podiums. Not worn away like your pic shows, I could literally poke the bottom of the insoles in that shoe with my finger.

The grip is good when they are new, but once the pins eat a groove into the waffle sole, they quickly go downhill afterwards. Plus not the stiffest soles around, and luckily not too many rock strikes on my trails as hitting something hard kinda hurts with the canvas uppers. And I'm used to the fit of them as Vans Authentics are my go to shoe off the bike as well.

This season I want to try something new: better grip, durability, stiffer soles, with a little more ankle protection as well (but they gotta look good, low key, and not bulky).

I've been reading stellar reviews about the 5.10 soles, but like I said, I just can't commit myself to buying a pair. They already look bulky in regular sizes, I can only imagine them in my size, especially being used to narrower shoes.

Ended up buying a pair of Shimano AM41 today from Backcountry for $60, been eying them for a while now (especially when they had a full spread of sizes for the same price lol) and only had a 46 in stock today, or super small 38-41. Hopefully they will fit me, size is equivalent to a US 11.5, if not they are going back and the search will continue. :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

eurospek,
I'm experiencing the same wear patterns with my 5-10s. Bought a Shimano AM40 from the same reasoning (also wanted lace flaps), but they are now worn like that too. Straitline AMP stock pins done them in.

I decided to go with less aggressive aluminum pins instead. So far so good, but it's been only below freezing rides for now, 5-10 soles get harder at these temperatures and there's no summer-like grip with any kind of pins.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

keepbalanced said:


> I have been wearing vans while riding for a long time, how do the red baron / other freeride shoes compare to vans? they look pretty similar to me. Rubber stickier maybe?


I've not worn Vans but there isn't a shoe that's as sticky as the 510s.



eurospek said:


> Too bad they are all bulky and goofy looking as hell (same goes for Teva Links). I'm already hitting the chainstays sometimes with my size 12 Vans with run on the narrow side. I can't imagine riding with these joints. But I'm looking to try something new as I go through 2-3 pairs a season of Vans. The Point1 Podium just shred the waffle soles like no other. Grip is good, but the shoe could be stiffer a tad. Plus I'm so used to low cut shoes, well below the ankles like most Vans.


First off, they aren't all goofing looking. Some are, sure, but there's several choices of just black, black/gray, white, white/black. And, with the exception of the mid- and high-tops they look like sneakers. Pretty "normal" stuff.

Plus, if you're worried about how you look riding I think you're doing it wrong. I catch hell every ride I take from my buddies because of all the sh|t I wear. An actual quote from today: "A snot yellow bike, purple shoes, red shorts, and a baby blue jersey. Are you Fing color blind?"

As long as the bike is upright and I'm shredding nothing else matters. YMMV.



DirtyHank said:


> My UPS _Spanked me yesterday!_


Save that picture. I you're anything like me they'll be beat to sh|t and unrecognizable inside of a month. But they'll still grip like new. And, amazingly, the pins are very tough. With my HT decoy knockoffs I replaced 2-6 pins EVERY ride. I've had these Spikes for at least 6 months and I've replaced ONE.

You'll love them with the new 510s as long as you give it several weeks to acclimate to flats :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Mine weren't showing as much wear until I started riding the twenty6 Predators. They shred soles.


----------



## chunderlover (Jan 15, 2013)

Loved your review! Checking parts with other brands is always the best!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

big0mike said:


> You'll love them with the new 510s as long as you give it several weeks to acclimate to flats :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike, I know I wouldn't have bought the Spikes had you not influenced my purchase Thanks to you and everyone else I'm looking forward to the transition to flats. Now I'll attempt to get my teenage wheelie technique back in order. No way I was going to attempt a clipped in wheelie and it'll be good to be able to put my foot down while carving if necessary.

Hank :thumbsup:









P.S. _Being clipped in isn't always the greatest_


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

agree with hank about "Being clipped in isn't always the greatest." Although I do miss being able to pull up on the peddles on a difficult uphill. But having said that, being able to bail / put a foot down when going fast or jumping off things is essential for me! 

So what I am gathering is that the red barons / other freeride shoes have a more durable sole than vans and a stiffer sole. Both seem like good attributes that I am currently missing. Are they very comfortable for walking around in after the ride / if you have to hike or carry your bike?


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

keepbalanced said:


> Are they very comfortable for walking around in after the ride / if you have to hike or carry your bike?


Comfortable ? I can't take mine off !

Hank


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

I rode in Vans for over 30 years from my BMX days to current day mountain biking. Swore by them and never considered wearing another shoe on a bike until I picked up a pair of Five Tens back in September recommended by a friend. I have NEVER been more comfortable on the bike. In dry, wet, or muddy conditions... they never slip. The "Stealth" rubber soles stick so well that I cannot reposition my foot on the pedal without lifting it first, no sliding it around like you can with Vans. Plus, they offer so much more support so you don't feel like your foot is flexing over the pedals. 

Very comfortable off the bike as well, they just feel like a standard skate shoe. I still wear Vans but no longer on the bike. 

Checkout Backcountry.com, they usually have some killer deals on closeout Five Tens.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks for the sound advice guys, I am gonna look into getting some of these shoes


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

eurospek said:


> Too bad they are all bulky and goofy looking as hell (same goes for Teva Links). I'm already hitting the chainstays sometimes with my size 12 Vans with run on the narrow side. I can't imagine riding with these joints. But I'm looking to try something new as I go through 2-3 pairs a season of Vans. The Point1 Podium just shred the waffle soles like no other. Grip is good, but the shoe could be stiffer a tad. Plus I'm so used to low cut shoes, well below the ankles like most Vans.
> 
> The Shimano AM41 is somewhat passable to me in the looks department, I'm might try those this season.


The Teva Links come in all black, and the Pinner's come in more toned down colors and are cheaper, too. I think they look like normal street/ skate shoes, and are a ton less bulky than the stiffer 5.10's.

My Pinner's are nearly as stiff as my Impact 2's, but not quite as sticky. Not that they need to be, I think the 5.10's are a bit over the top, traction-wise, with decent pedals.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

I like all black shoes, are the Teva links nice?


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

keepbalanced said:


> I like all black shoes, are the Teva links nice?


I hate when chicks buy white stuff. Take them out for coffee or Italian food and wham it's a rag. Dirt looks good on Black, and it washes right off.

Hank


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

DirtyHank said:


> I hate when chicks buy white stuff. Take them out for coffee or Italian food and wham it's a rag. Dirt looks good on Black, and it washes right off.
> 
> Hank


couldn't agree more, always drives my girl crazy when she asks what is my favorite color... black... uggg thats not even a color, its a shade.... haha


----------



## nuron (Nov 29, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere on this forum about a member selling his own set of pedals--does anyone have a link to that? I thought it was in this thread.


----------



## Hound (Dec 2, 2012)

Is there any one pedal that holds up to a heavy ride best? 240-250 lbs?
I like the Spank spikes just not sure they will hold up to the beef put on them.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Shimano?

PS
For greater spindle strength and fatigue resistance you want the spindle thicker, smoother shaped and made of stronger and more quality material. All of these properties converge, for a good example, on Shimano pedals like MX80, I think.

Straitline axles are also very beefy.


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

Hound made a good question, and got me thinking...

was inquiring about magnesium pedals with titanium spindles lately - to minimise weight on (already) light bike. that usually tends to also minimalise the security of riding, from what I gathered.

magnesium is not that resistant, you can easily chip it and destroy your pin holes with light crashes and titanium spindles have max weight limitations.

asked HT about their MExxT pedals and they told me 85 kg - which is very low, if you ask me.

they probably use 6al-4v titanium, most commonly used titanium in bike industry, from what I gathered.
you now also have TiSpindle and they make titanium spindles with max weight limitation of 106 kg.
that's only because they use US military Ti-6Q2 titanium - obviously superior to the 6al-4v.
unfortunately - they make only handful of spindle types - too bad...

I was actually thinking - what is the max weight limitation for cro-moly and other material pedal spindles? would love to see how those compare.

if anyone has this kind of info, please share.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I went from some heavy Animal BMX pedals (super great grip though) to lighter and thinner Blackspire pedals.










However, the grip was terrible in anything but sticky soled shoes (I ride in hikers) so had to add some pins. Some allen pan head 4x8mm screws were perfect. Cost me $4 to add 16 pins. Just did the corners for now. Much better traction. May be too much if I go with Five tens, but that's this spring.


----------



## Hound (Dec 2, 2012)

Ashas, I was told that I should stay away from pedals that have Ti spindles as they would flex to much.
I have a old set of Crupi BMX pedals I used before clipping in. However they would shred your shins if you missed a pedal. I still have wounds you can see on my shins from them 8 years ago. They are very close to the old Hutch bear trap pedals.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hound said:


> Ashas, I was told that I should stay away from pedals that have Ti spindles as they would flex to much.


Yes, even Ti6Q2 spindles are not as strong as good steel ones, if all other conditions are equal.


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Yes, even Ti6Q2 spindles are not as strong as good steel ones, if all other conditions are equal.


comparing Ti-6Q2 titanium to 6al-4v, there is known minimum of at least 20 kg of rider's maximum weight between the two (don't know the difference in weight between those sipndles themselves, but would be cool to know).

cromoly and steel ones obviously have superiority over titanium is handling riders weight, but would be great to know by how much. are we talking 10-20-30 kg or like tons? just out of curiosity...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, 4130 CrMo steel has almost twice the elasticity modulus of 6Al-4V titanium (205 vs 114 GPa). This means it deflects only half as much under the same weight, which is good because smaller deflection slows or even prevents (depending on material quality, applied weight and resultant deflection) fatigue accumulation under cyclical load.

I have not found modulus of elasticity value for Ti6Q2 though, I guess it's somewhere in between those, but closer to that of 6Al-4V.

Strength-wise, numbers can be found that state yield strength of heat treated 4130 steel in about the range of 0.5 to 1.5 of 6Al-4V yield strength. Which can mean that steel axles treated to lower yield strengths can be bent more easily than Ti ones. But it's not the bending scenario that I would worry most about for a heavy rider, it's how well the spindles resist fatigue, because fatigue failures are sudden and result in complete disintegration of the part. As in, you're just hammering along and SNAP! goes your rib against the stem from sudden disappearance of pedal support on your power stroke.


PS
Real mechanical engineers and material scientists are welcome to comment on this.


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

I, for one, don't ever want to experience that snap.
I ride awful enough to hurt myself even without that 

but, truth be spoken, this new gen of thin pedals like HT's AE03, of CB Crampons is actually so light, <400g, even <350g, it's ridiculous.
HT's lightest mag-ti combo pedals is barely over 200 g, incredible.

I don't know how much weight is going to be shed with the next gen, and what kind of materials are going to be used. I just have to say that I like this fast technological pace.
if you look now, in 2013., back to ten years ago - those bikes look now like relics from '70s.

and the jump from steel to aluminium, which was considered foolishness, is nothing compared to jump from aluminium to carbon fiber.
it's just amazing to see that level of advancement available to average Joe.
my bikes are now more expensive then average car - crazy


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I have no idea what better materials could be used in pedals without redesigning the entire crank to pedal interface..

BTW, for a heavy rider who often bends steel spindles on a certain model of pedals it would make sense to looks for thicker, stronger heat treated, but _steel_ spindles anyway.


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

yes, I also think new interface designs will emerge.
and yes - anyone over 85-90 kg of weight shouldn't use ti spindles - that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## nomoclips (May 16, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on some spank spikes from Cambria for $109.99 to go with my $60 freeriders. Now to wait for UPS...


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Bought some Crampon Ultimates. Will be here with brown Santa (Cupid?) on Thusday.


----------



## raph11 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've my DX for 5 years now, without any maintenance, very happy and lucky. Everything changed on 2 bikes, except those pedals.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

scvkurt03 said:


> Bought some Crampon Ultimates. Will be here with brown Santa (Cupid?) on Thusday.


You will love them


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I switched from the ultimates back to my vaults and while the pedal dimension is just a few millimeters bigger it makes all the difference. Love 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## mikede (Nov 24, 2012)

Love my hopes


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Just replaced my Shimano Saint Pedals with the Canfield Crampon ultimate, definitely a lot more grip!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

CoppellStereo said:


> Just replaced my Shimano Saint Pedals with the Canfield Crampon ultimate, definitely a lot more grip!


Nice match on the blue!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

bad andy said:


> Nice match on the blue!


Thanks! I had a hard time picking the color but it's almost an exact match!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi!

I have just registered and today is my first post! First of all, I would like to say I'm pleased for taking part in this forum, I think there is a lot of rich information. The second, I write from Málaga (Spain) so I apologize for my English level, it is not very good...

Well, let's talk about bikes... I have a question related to this matter. I admit that I have not read the 42 pages because sincerely there are a lot of words I don't unterstand because of the language, so I will directly explain my doubt: next week, I am going to buy a new bike (Ibis Mojo HD) and I would like to use flat pedals. I have never used this kind of pedals and these days I have been searching on the Internet information and I have choosen three options (not neccesary in this order): Point One Racing Podium, Canfield Crampon Ultimate or Spank Spike pedals.

As you can say, I prefer thin and light pedals and I think that these three options are the best.

According to your experience and knowledge (I'm sure that better than mine), which option is the best for you?

To help you, I'm going to say that I give priority to grip and efficiency, because relative to phisical characteristics, the three options are very similar (thinness and lightness).


Thank you very much!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

I've heard lots of good things about the spank spikes. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Lobanovskyy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just registered and today is my first post! First of all, I would like to say I'm pleased for taking part in this forum, I think there is a lot of rich information. The second, I write from Málaga (Spain) so I apologize for my English level, it is not very good...
> 
> ...


Just be sure that you pickup a good pair of shoes along with your new pedal purchase. Five Tens have incredible grip and have never let me down. Paired up with my Deity Decoy pedals... awesome!!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

cgjeff said:


> Just be sure that you pickup a good pair of shoes along with your new pedal purchase. Five Tens have incredible grip and have never let me down. Paired up with my Deity Decoy pedals... awesome!!


Absolutely loved the grip on my decoys, but had twice as many pedal strikes as on my VP Vice, which didn't grip as well. Sold the VP's, kept the Decoys for a rainy day, bought some Crampon Ultimates that I've yet to put on the dirt due to another issue with my bike. I've read much about the grip of the CUs and the thin profile suggests fewer strikes so I'm hoping I have the best of both worlds. Also using 510 Freeriders, which felt clunky and weird when I first tried them on. They're like second skin now, since they've become just a bit more flexible, and they grip like crazy.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Lobanovskyy said:


> Well, let's talk about bikes... I have a question related to this matter. I admit that I have not read the 42 pages because sincerely there are a lot of words I don't unterstand because of the language, so I will directly explain my doubt: next week, I am going to buy a new bike (Ibis Mojo HD) and I would like to use flat pedals. I have never used this kind of pedals and these days I have been searching on the Internet information and I have choosen three options (not neccesary in this order): Point One Racing Podium, Canfield Crampon Ultimate or Spank Spike pedals.


Welcome Lobanovskyy,

I believe the 3 pedals you picked are all good choices. I have Spank Spikes on my trail bike and Crampons on my DH bike so I have had quite a bit of experience with both of those. Although the platform size is very similar on both pedals (about 4"x4") the Crampons just feel like a bigger pedal for some reason. Probably because the pins that come with the Crampons are so much taller your foot DOES NOT move at all once planted.

The Spanks also provide very good grip and have a couple extra pins towards the center of the platform which I like but my foot doesn't feel as planted as the Crampons do, but that is not necessarily a bad thing because I like to ride a lot of slow technical stuff and obstacles that I need to pull my foot off more often. It is also easier to change foot position on the Spanks without having to pick your foot all the way off the pedal. So for this type of riding I prefer the Spanks. The Spanks have also taken quite a beating (see pic on post #946) and are still rock solid with no signs of play or bearing fatigue.

On my DH bike I like my feet as securely planted as possible so I prefer the bigger feel and more solid grip of the Crampons. However, because the Crampons are so thin there is quite a bit of exposed axle which I could see a potential for some squeaky shoes on long climbs, but that is not an issue for me on the DH bike.

I do not have any experience with the Podiums, but I have heard good things so that is all I can comment on those.

Like other have mentioned, a good pair of flat pedal specific shoes is the key to getting the most out of your pedal. I thought I had good grip with my skate shoes but just got a pair of 5.10 Freeriders and now I know what real grip feels like - amazing.

Good luck with your decision - I'm pretty sure you will be happy with any of those pedals you narrowed your search down to.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lobanovskyy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just registered and today is my first post! First of all, I would like to say I'm pleased for taking part in this forum, I think there is a lot of rich information. The second, I write from Málaga (Spain) so I apologize for my English level, it is not very good...
> 
> ...


I think the Canfield Brother Crampon Ultimate would be the pedal for you! Thin and light as well as very durable!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

CoppellStereo said:


> I think the Canfield Brother Crampon Ultimate would be the pedal for you! Thin and light *as well as very durable!*


A bit premature no? How long have you been riding on them?


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

eurospek said:


> A bit premature no? How long have you been riding on them?


Only a few times, I guess durable was a bad word choice, very well made is what I was going for, I can't attest to durability yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you very much for your quick answers!

According to the shoes, I have read in forums that 5.10 shoes are the best for flat pedals and I don't doubt that it is true. The problem is I don't like their desings, I find them a bit tacky (it's only my opinion).

The shoes I have choosen are Vans X Colony Wylie. I'm not sure but I think they are pointed to BMX style so I don't know how they "works" with flat pedals in all mountain style...

Have somebody use these shoes?


Thanks.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Lobanovskyy said:


> Thank you very much for your quick answers!
> 
> According to the shoes, I have read in forums that 5.10 shoes are the best for flat pedals and I don't doubt that it is true. The problem is I don't like their desings, I find them a bit tacky (it's only my opinion).
> 
> ...


Tacky shoes look & feel better than shinburger legs.

I know, everyday is a fashion day on the bike!


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

I am confused with the information I am reading because it seems that the Crampon Ultimate's main disadvantage is the "squeaky problems", but I don't understand it if we compare these pedals with Spank Spike one. Apparently, both models have the same desing, haven't they? So, if Crampon Ultimate are squeaky, Spank Spike would have the same problem...

Concerning to Podium, are there any more opinions?


Thanks!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I LOVE my Podiums, they really are fantastic. Light-weight, durable, sticky, sturdy STEEL pins, bearings throughout (no DU bushings), and just general awesomeness.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Lobanovskyy said:


> I am confused with the information I am reading because it seems that the Crampon Ultimate's main disadvantage is the "squeaky problems", but I don't understand it if we compare these pedals with Spank Spike one. Apparently, both models have the same desing, haven't they? So, if Crampon Ultimate are squeaky, Spank Spike would have the same problem...
> 
> Concerning to Podium, are there any more opinions?
> 
> Thanks!


I think people aren't differentiating between the Crampon Classic and the Crampon Ultimates. The Classic has the exposed spindle and had squeak issues. The Ultimates are a different design and, like the Spikes, don't squeak.


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, to sum up, I would like to make a survey in order to know wich option is the most popular for you. So, if you don't mind, I would like that you post with one of the three options of pedals that I mentioned before (Point One Racing Podium, Canfield Crampon Ultimate or Spank Spike).


Thank you very much for your help and collaboration!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Lobanovskyy said:


> Well, to sum up, I would like to make a survey in order to know wich option is the most popular for you. So, if you don't mind, I would like that you post with one of the three options of pedals that I mentioned before (Point One Racing Podium, Canfield Crampon Ultimate or Spank Spike).
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and collaboration!


I doubt you'll find your survey to be conclusive. Those 3 are probably the most popular pedals when it comes to expensive, well made, thin flats. In my research on the topic, there's not much that separates the 3, but for price.

That said, I went with the Ultimates. They're the thinnest, they stick like glue, and Canfield is known for great customer service, should something go wrong.


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

scvkurt03 said:


> I doubt you'll find your survey to be conclusive. Those 3 are probably the most popular pedals when it comes to expensive, well made, thin flats. In my research on the topic, there's not much that separates the 3, but for price.
> 
> That said, I went with the Ultimates. They're the thinnest, they stick like glue, and Canfield is known for great service, should something go wrong.


Ok, then, 1 point for Crampon Ultimate!

Thanks, scvkurt03.


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

The Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimates are sweet..
using them with 5/10 Impact shoes


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks, racewrench!

Until now:

- Point One Racing Podium: 0 points
- Canfield Crampon Ultimate: 2 points
- Spank Spike: 0 points


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Survey says!

Po1nt One


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

- Point One Racing Podium: 1 point
- Canfield Crampon Ultimate: 2 points
- Spank Spike: 0 points


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

If I had to chose just one it would it would be Canfields Crampon Ultimate. Assuming they are as good as the OG Crampons.


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

Until now, it seems that CUs is the most popular option:

- Point One Racing Podium: 1 point
- Canfield Crampon Ultimate: 3 points
- Spank Spike: 0 points

By the way, what about the grip level of Point One Racing Podium? They have less pins than the other two options so I supose their grip will be worse...

Are you agree with that?


----------



## FlyingEye (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been riding eggbeaters for a while, but i didn't feel entirely comfortable attempting certain tricks clipped in. I do feel generally comfortable in them, but i do think that i have picked up bad body movement habits from relying on them for bunny hopping and other tricks.

Now that i am looking to learn how to manual and other fun stuntz  I have reviewed this entire thread. whew That out of the way i can say that it looks like any of those listed P1's, CCU, and SP sound pretty good. I am leaning toward the CCUs, but i don't have the money just yet. I did take a close look at the Flypaper pedals and i wish some of those were around, but what is available looks very good too.

thanks to all the contributors to this thread. When i get some flat pedals i will report back to the forums with my views.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello all!

I've opened up a topic regarding flat pedals as I need some advice on this.
My budget is at around 40$, so what would you recommend me? I've been looking over at Wellgo's as they seem to have the best bang for the buck options. V12 or MG1 seems to have pretty good reviews, but I can also see they have some CNC ones.

I'm not doing any hardcore stuff with them, I just want a grippier pedal than my current stock ones and I don't like clipless. Please enlighten me. You can reply on my topic too to avoid confusion on this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/help-deciding-flat-pedals-my-mtb-837963.html

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Lobanovskyy said:


> I am confused with the information I am reading because it seems that the Crampon Ultimate's main disadvantage is the "squeaky problems", but I don't understand it if we compare these pedals with Spank Spike one. Apparently, both models have the same desing, haven't they? So, if Crampon Ultimate are squeaky, Spank Spike would have the same problem...


This is not true. You have read that about the original Crampons, with the exposed spindle. The Crampon Ultimates are a different design and don't have that squeak.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

evasive said:


> This is not true. You have read that about the original Crampons, with the exposed spindle. The Crampon Ultimates are a different design and don't have that squeak.


yep, nailed it...ultimates have no squeak.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

lovin the spanky spikes.

michael


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you for your clarification.

Finally, I think I'll buy the CUs pedals.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

mykel said:


> lovin the spanky spikes.
> 
> michael


+1 more for spank spikes. Used them for 5 straight days riding in whistler last year and they were awesome.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Been on the same Point One Podiums for a while, it'll be 3yrs in June and the grip with 5.10's is superb. They are in my opinion the best pedals out there, and I've had some of the others mentioned in this thread, including the DMR Vaults which I currently have on one of my bikes. The Vaults are pretty damn good as well but if had the coin at the time I would've gotten another pair of Podiums.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

danglingmanhood said:


> Been on the same Point One Podiums for a while, it'll be 3yrs in June and the grip with 5.10's is superb. They are in my opinion the best pedals out there, and I've had some of the others mentioned in this thread, including the DMR Vaults which I currently have on one of my bikes. The Vaults are pretty damn good as well but if had the coin at the time I would've gotten another pair of Podiums.


Any bearing problems with the Podiums?

How are the Vaults in terms of durability? Is the increased platform size noticeable from the Podiums?


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

eurospek I have not had any issues with bearings on the Podiums, and as far as the Vaults I can't speak to the durability yet as I have only had them a month and been out on them twice due to weather. You do notice the size difference between the two pedals, I still prefer the feel of the Podiums though. Once the snow melts I'll give em' a proper critique.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

I posted this in the Shimano Saints pedal thread, too. I just got a pair after doing a bunch of reading and research. I've only been able to get out once with them so far as they are brand new, but my first impression was great. I took all of the washers off, so I'm running the pins in the "long" configuration. I wear 5-10 shoes, and the grip was great. I like the durable sounding design of the pedal -- a strong chromoly axle and real bearings in- and outboard (no outboard bushings). My only problem is that I'd like to have extra pins onhand when the time comes to replace one that gets broken. I can't find any info or a source online. Anyone have a source or advice?


----------



## Soxx (Apr 1, 2009)

I've broken 2 pairs of the point 1 pedals and the CS has been the worst I've ever experienced.

Just ordered the CU's, excited for the change.



Lobanovskyy said:


> Thanks, racewrench!
> 
> Until now:
> 
> ...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Soxx said:


> I've broken 2 pairs of the point 1 pedals and the CS has been the worst I've ever experienced.
> 
> Just ordered the CU's, excited for the change.


Let me guess, drive side pedal and the smallest bearings near end of axle?

The CS experience is definitely a bit of luck trying to get someone to respond to you with them.


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

What does mean CS? I don't know this trade...


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Lobanovskyy said:


> What does mean CS? I don't know this trade...


Customer service.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

chef7734 said:


> Customer service.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Thank you.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello all once again!
I've just found this deal: CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Pedals :: Alloy Flat Pedals, 10 Colours :: CC-PED07F What do you guys think? I can get them shipped to Portugal for 42€ (55$). I was going for the MG1's as I'm looking for some good not-expensive flat pedals, but I've now seen these ones that are thinner...

Can I get your opinion on these?

Cheers!


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

PedroDank said:


> Hello all once again!
> I've just found this deal: CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Pedals :: Alloy Flat Pedals, 10 Colours :: CC-PED07F What do you guys think? I can get them shipped to Portugal for 42€ (55$). I was going for the MG1's as I'm looking for some good not-expensive flat pedals, but I've now seen these ones that are thinner...
> 
> Can I get your opinion on these?
> ...


The look like .:HT COMPONENTS:.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

womble said:


> The look like .:HT COMPONENTS:.


They sure do. Although 6cm smaller and 5g lighter. Considering they cost 140$, are these 52$ ones a good deal?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

It's a 6mm difference. Either they are a copy, or it's a transcription error.

One way to tell- give them a shot and let us know


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

womble said:


> It's a 6mm difference. Either they are a copy, or it's a transcription error.
> 
> One way to tell- give them a shot and let us know


Still looking over eBay's auctions for the MG1's. If i can't get a better deal, will go for those ones.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

tho Crupi makes BMX stuff, anyone ever try these...

Crupi BMX Racing Prducts


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

What do you guys think of the Wellgo's KC001? I can't find any kind of review or feedback about them anywhere online. They seem to be in the 40$ range and a bit thinner, smaller and lighter than the MG1's. You can see it here, for example: New One Pair Wellgo KC001 MTB Bike Bicycle Pedals Light Weight 270g White C203 | eBay (although that seller is asking too much). I can get it for 40$ shipped at aliexpress.com


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

PedroDank,
I think they are so light because they are so horribly tiny (and this is from someone who's fine on Straitline AMPs which are known for being too small for many MTBers).


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for that info! I really don't know if they are small or big as I've never bought pedals before of any kind. Greatly appreciated! Do you think that, to get a good deal, I should just go with the MG1? My shoe size is an european 42 (or 11,5 in USA).


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Euro 42 is US 8.5 for shoe sizes, not US 11.5.

MG1s are fine for this shoe size.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Pedro, a Euro 42 is an 8.5 American, not 11.5. Most Americans are about a size 10. So you have a smaller than average foot size. (International Shoe Size Conversion Charts/Converter Tables for Shoes Sizes)

To answer your question, an MG1 should be ok. If you are just buying pedals for the first time, I would get something that seems to be a durable and inexpensive pedal. The MG1's are fine, but there are many other choices. If you want something that sticks to your feet, make sure it has threaded set screws (looks like a machine screw pointing upwards). I would avoid anything with smooth pins, like the older Crank Bros, and Straitline. For what it is worth, I think the new Shimano Saint pedals are probably the lowest cost, high performance pedals out there. If I didn't own Point1 Racing pedals, I would get those. I think they may be out of your price range though.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

PedroDank said:


> My shoe size is an european 42 (or 11,5 in USA).


Must be a typo, because those sizes aren't the same on this chart.

Either way, MG-1 have been favored by the weight conscious budget minded folks for years.

If you want much more durability (and very likely comfort) at the expense of some weight and money, then take a hard look at Shimano Saint (PD-MX80). They are unrivaled for value I think.

PS
I wasn't aware of the 2 previous posts until I posted this one )


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Hm, I totally get avoiding Crank Bros but why Straitlines? I run the De Factos on one bike and they are awesome. The Amps that I have on another bike are not as grippy (fewer pins), but still good. I guess expensive because of the weight savings, I use them for xc.

Anyway, just installed e.13 lg1+ and while they are not light, I really like them. Maybe even more so than the Straitlines - but this may be partly because they are new


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

rdhfreethought said:


> Pedro, a Euro 42 is an 8.5 American, not 11.5. Most Americans are about a size 10. So you have a smaller than average foot size. (International Shoe Size Conversion Charts/Converter Tables for Shoes Sizes)
> 
> To answer your question, an MG1 should be ok. If you are just buying pedals for the first time, I would get something that seems to be a durable and inexpensive pedal. The MG1's are fine, but there are many other choices. If you want something that sticks to your feet, make sure it has threaded set screws (looks like a machine screw pointing upwards). I would avoid anything with smooth pins, like the older Crank Bros, and Straitline. For what it is worth, I think the new Shimano Saint pedals are probably the lowest cost, high performance pedals out there. If I didn't own Point1 Racing pedals, I would get those. I think they may be out of your price range though.


I apologize. I've used a table too, but looks like I looked at the wrong place...
I am buying pedals for the first time and I do not want to spend too much money on this (>60$); all i need is better grip and a good-overhaul pedal. I've read that thin pedals are more important than light pedals and the size is pretty important too. Also important to know is that I dont do DH - I just ride in light gravel and a lot in the road as well.
I've taken a look at the shimano and I can see they are great value for the money, but still...I don't want to spend that much in a pedal right now. I prefer to save some $ to also get better shoes for this. 
All things considered, I think MG1 is the right choice for me.



J. Random Psycho said:


> Must be a typo, because those sizes aren't the same on this chart.
> 
> Either way, MG-1 have been favored by the weight conscious budget minded folks for years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I liked the consistent comment on the PD-MX80.  As I've said above, they are a bit over my budget. 
You say the MG1 are favored by the weight conscious budget minded people, but the weight isn't really my concern at all, as I've mentioned above.

Now just a few questions: I've also learnt that concave pedals will provide comfort in longer rides... The MG1 is totally flat, right? How much really is "longer" rides? I usually ride for 1h30 or 2h...not that much. Also, the only MG1 pedal that has no paint at all (I've seen it gets scuffed really easily due to magnesium's softness) is the silver one, right? I'm asking this because I can see "Titanium" color in eBay as well. Too bad wellgo's official website is still under construction as I would like to get real official info on their products.

Once again, thank you for your feedback.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

For 2 hour rides, you'll most likely be able to get away with flat shape, if the platform area is sufficient. But the slightly concave shape (of Shimano flats, for example) is felt and appreciated immediately as you begin the ride.

I rode a lot with PD-MX30, and liked them so much for the shape and durability. Not so much for thickness, weight and grub screw pins, however. Now that PD-MX80 have been improved in all these areas.. I would be riding them without any second thoughts, but I bought a pair of steel-axle AMPs at a good price before the 80s were released.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

The PD-MX80 does look good, but I can't get them at a good price... 
I've decided to go for the MG1. All things considered, they are the best solution in my prince range.


----------



## MiLi (Aug 23, 2008)

2mm longer pins on Saint. grip = brutal. i think 1mm longer than original would also be big improvement. M4/10mm is also much more grippy than original with 8.5mm full length.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone know how thick the new Hope F20s are?

Full bearings sound good, I wonder what the tradeoff is with platform thickness. Hope hasn't posted any measurements.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I am considering the AMPs. My feet are size 9.5. I'm a little conserened about the smaller platform. What do you guys think?

My first choice is the Ultimates, but Canfield is out of the red ones.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I am considering the AMPs. My feet are size 9.5. I'm a little conserened about the smaller platform. What do you guys think?
> 
> My first choice is the Ultimates, but Canfield is out of the red ones.


I think you'll be OK for size, unless you are used to huge pedals.

I am 11 - 11.5 depending on shoe and run them (red too, btw) on my xc / commuter bike without any problems.

However, for DH I'd prefer my Straitline De factos or e.13 LG1+


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Check out these light weight pedals, doubt there are pedals much lighter. Would I trust them for any dh or agressive riding? Nope. Looks like a commuter type pedal for very light riders.

Found: Ultra-Minimalist Titanium VP Blade Flat Pedal - Bike Rumor

FOUND: ULTRA-MINIMALIST TITANIUM VP BLADE FLAT PEDAL


----------



## MeanoX (Feb 21, 2013)

hiii


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

monstertiki said:


> Check out these light weight pedals, doubt there are pedals much lighter. Would I trust them for any dh or agressive riding? Nope. Looks like a commuter type pedal for very light riders.
> 
> Found: Ultra-Minimalist Titanium VP Blade Flat Pedal - Bike Rumor
> 
> FOUND: ULTRA-MINIMALIST TITANIUM VP BLADE FLAT PEDAL


It looks like you could get the toe of your shoe stuck in tose things.

I'm ordering a pair of CB Cramp Ultimates tomorrow.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It looks like you could get the toe of your shoe stuck in tose things.


Haha, yeah... I agree that durability does not look to be the only issue.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Ha!

I do want these VPs. I expect they'll be perfect for my commuter / xc Litepeed, which is also Ti  Right now I am running Amps on it...


----------



## tomasis (Oct 14, 2012)

how about acros a-flat? they look good. atm im using pedals from superstars, similar to kona wah wah. unbeatable for price!!


----------



## Bacchus32 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I got AMPs on the way!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The Chromag pedals are to be released Monday, according to their FB. Looking forward to hearing details. The picture from their post:


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

MiLi said:


> 2mm longer pins on Saint. grip = brutal. i think 1mm longer than original would also be big improvement. M4/10mm is also much more grippy than original with 8.5mm full length.
> 
> View attachment 773837


Where can you buy those longer pins, MiLi...or even the original 8.5mm length ones? I called Shimano about they originals and they said they're back ordered until late March (and probably real expensive on a per pin basis). I checked with several Internet suppliers of bolts, and they all said they don't stock anything like these (fully threaded, but with two different diameters, in metric sizes). They called it a "shoulder bolt," but that's about as far as I got. Ideas?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The only thread that is needed is the one that screws into pedal body.. I'd try grinding off some threads on the ends of some widespread stainless steel bolts. The idea is to have a bolt that would be harmless and easy to remove should its tip become bent.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> The only thread that is needed is the one that screws into pedal body.. I'd try grinding off some threads on the ends of some widespread stainless steel bolts. The idea is to have a bolt that would be harmless and easy to remove should its tip become bent.


I follow you, Random...the threads that screw into the pedal body are .7mm thread pitch and 4mm in diameter. Your idea is definitely one solution. I'm still curious as to where MiLi found the pins he's using, though, because several big fastener companies that I contacted seemed to have no idea as to where to get them -- yet, MiLi apparently has a source.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

evasive said:


> The Chromag pedals are to be released Monday, according to their FB. Looking forward to hearing details. The picture from their post:
> View attachment 776332


Curious about these as well.


----------



## Lobanovskyy (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi!

Finally, I decided to buy Canfield Crampon Ultimate Pedals.

I have not used them yet because I haven't bought the bike yet because I would like to ride a demo bike first, but it isn't avalilable... I'll have to wait for the bike...









I think the pins are too long so I have to get them shorter with the allen key that I have received with the pedals.

As soon as possible, I'll take pictures of the bike with the pedals...


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

I went with Crampon Ultimates as well.

After riding clipless for 20 years. I decided that that type of FR/DH riding that I was doing may be better suited to good flats/shoes. I had a pair of Shimano DX's from my BMX and starting trying to convert. I was never quite comfortable.

Then I decided to go with the Ultimates. I bought them right before a trip to Vancouver, a good place to take the plunge and test them out. These things totally rock and made the conversion from clipless to flats totally seemless.

I rode for 3 days on some of the toughest Vancouver North Shore trails at Fromme, Seymour, and Cypress in the wet of January. These pedals were awesome. Down some of the steepest, roughest, gnarliest sections, I never lost my footing. And, I had never been comfortable doing jumps and drops on flats... Until now. The experience with the ultimates and 5.10's was just like being clipped. Over some big gaps and drops, I never lost a foot or drifted off the pedals.

The grip on these pedals is amazing. The one thing that I would say is that when you put your foot down, make sure you put it where you want it, becasue the only way to move it is to lift it. It may actually be too grippy. I will need to experiment with different pin lengths and numbers/spacing.

They look awesome and draw comments from everyone who sees them (most being afriad of the carnage they appear ready to inflict on your shins).

The only disappointment (if I can call it that), was that I had a relatively minor crash that damaged the pedals after just 3 days of riding. It was not even a bad crash. I was riding an elevated skinny section and bailed out, dropping me and the bike maybe 1.5m to the ground. When I picked the bike up, the pedal body was bent and not spinning properly. But, I was able to finish the ride.

When I contacted Canfield Bros, they were extremely helpful and willing to work with me to make the situation better. They replaced the damaged pedal under crash replacement and sent me a new replacement pedal right away. No hassle, no issues. THAT IS THE #1 REASON TO BUY FROM A COMPANY LIKE CANFIELD. They care about their customers and take care of you.

To Sean and the team at Canfield Bros - thanks for your support and keep the great products coming!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't have such a good experience. I talked with Vin through Facebook about a set of red Ultimate pedals. They didn't have red. Vin said he could sell me a white set for $120 + $10 for shipping, and he told me to call to buy them. I called, got a hold of Sean, I was ready to give all my info. He told me to email them what I wanted and they would email back an invoice. I sent the email and never heard from them. So, I bought a set of AMPs from Amazon. They are supposed to be here on the 8th.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone NOT like their DMR Vaults? I've been itching to try them out instead of my Point1 Podiums. Slightly thicker, bigger platform, and seem to be easier to maintenance and less problematic (1 cartridge bearing and 1 DU bushing vs 4 bearings on the Podiums).


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the Welgo MG-1's on my hardtail. 
For the price they are great.

However, my ful suspension I got the VP-001's 
These things grip like crazy glue, are super thin, and 175 grams ea.

Ended up getting them for under $50 too.

Here is a pic of the MG-1's and the VP-001's side by side.


----------



## SCMTB1 (Mar 8, 2013)

had ae-01s for 2months now, done approx 1200kms, thay have alot of play and require constant re packing with greese, the little pins have all dislogged on rocks and the likes and stuffed the threads so cant replace them, expected more for $150


----------



## providence (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in the market for new flats myself. I've been going back and forth between the Straitline AMP and Spank Spike for a few days now. Anyone have any preference between the two? The Spikes are proving to be a little hard to find at this time whereas the AMPs are readily available everywhere and Tree Fort is willing to price match at $122. Leaning that way. What way would you guys lean between the two? Slight background:
-- Size 12 US foot
-- Accustom to clipless due to track/road riding
-- Will mostly be used on singletrack


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

The AMPs do not have a big platform size, with your size foot I'd look elsewhere. I'm 11.5/12 and love the platform size of the Point1 Podiums. Only thing disappointing with them is the bearing durability. One pedal to look at is the DMR Vault, biggest platform I've found so far (110x115), have them sitting in my cart for weeks now on one site but just can't commit to trying them out lol, and more importantly deciding on a color since they all look great!


----------



## providence (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, I'll keep looking.

The Point1 comes in at a little more than I'm willing to sink into a pedal at this point. Read all the reviews and they're impressive, though. Ditto with Canfield. I'll have to look around at the Vaults. I've never really gave them much consideration. Maybe I should.

Anyone know of any reliable online dealer that has the Spank Spike in stock, in red? They seem to fill a lot of what I'm looking for in terms of budget, colors, and overall size.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

SCMTB1 said:


> had ae-01s for 2months now, done approx 1200kms, thay have alot of play and require constant re packing with greese, the little pins have all dislogged on rocks and the likes and stuffed the threads so cant replace them, expected more for $150


Mine developed a bit of radial play too, quickly. Bushings wearing down. I've ridden mine for some time and beyond the initial wearing I haven't noticed much more. It's not truly noticeable while riding at least. Haven't thought of re-packing any grease yet though, maybe soon.

As for the pins, this is a problem with aluminum pins in general, especially small diameter ones. They'll get destroyed quickly. I ponied up for a set of Point 1's after my initial disappointment with these. The point 1's came with steel pins and those things are indestructible. They do sell a lightweight set of alu pins but I'd rather have durability over a what? 1 ounce savings maybe?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

FWIW, I'm now running thick alu pins in one set of my AMPs (have 2 sets on 2 bikes). Weight saving isn't the reason I do this, I just hope that shoe soles will last longer with less pointy pins. Pins themselves are from Superstar, and they hold up surprisingly well.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> FWIW, I'm now running thick alu pins in one set of my AMPs (have 2 sets on 2 bikes). Weight saving isn't the reason I do this, I just hope that shoe soles will last longer with less pointy pins. Pins themselves are from Superstar, and they hold up surprisingly well.


Iv'e run the stock pins on my new AMPs for two rides now. Only street though, because it's almost dark when I get home. I'm wearing black Converse hightops and so far I don't have a mark in the soles. At first I could feel the pins on my feet, and they hurt, just a little. So, I put in some gel inserts and all is good now. Grip is amazing.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

eurospek said:


> TOne pedal to look at is the DMR Vault, biggest platform I've found so far (110x115), have them sitting in my cart for weeks now on one site but just can't commit to trying them out lol, and more importantly deciding on a color since they all look great!


And purchased!!! Placed an order for DMR Vaults in silver right now, I'll report back once I start riding on them this season in a few weeks. Hopefully they'll be everything I've wanted from a flat pedal (platform size is killer, durability/maintenance looks great from what I've read online, and less than half the cost of Podiums :eekster. Time to stash away my new warranty replacement Point1 Podiums for the time being.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I think you'll dig em'. Rode last weekend with them and the ground was quite muddy, I have to say the grip was phenomenal.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

danglingmanhood said:


> I think you'll dig em'. Rode last weekend with them and the ground was quite muddy, I have to say the grip was phenomenal.


Great to know, which Vaults did you use? Regular or the Brendog matte black signature model (those that come with 2 varieties of pins)?


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

eurospek said:


> Anyone NOT like their DMR Vaults? I've been itching to try them out instead of my Point1 Podiums. Slightly thicker, bigger platform, and seem to be easier to maintenance and less problematic (1 cartridge bearing and 1 DU bushing vs 4 bearings on the Podiums).


I love my Vaults. I bought some canfield utimates but I just couldn't jive with them. The Vaults bigger platform gave me a stronger sense of security. I've put my pedals through a lot of abuse and they have been going strong for a year without ever once servicing them. The only thing I've done to them are replacing pins. They're the first pedals If someone is asking me for a recommendation. I wear a 13 and weigh 195. I have the original ones.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

that combo rocks! Crampon Ultimate with Straitline AMP Pins there are a litle shorter pins and works perfect.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

They were the regular black w/blue pins not the Brendog model. Pins were all the same, with the exception of the 4 that run along the axle. On a side note the only disappointment I had was they only came with 2 extra pins, really DMR 2. At first glance I thought the pins were all the same, but upon closer inspection I realized there are 2 types of pins. 11 per side, 7 longer and the 4 shorter pins that run parallel to the axle.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

So my DMR Vaults came in yesterday from wiggle.co.uk and first impressions are everything right? These pedals look so good in person, much nicer overall finish than my raw Podiums. I opted for the silver finish to hide rock strikes and scratches just like my raw Podiums did (and I needed a raw/silver finish to complement my color scheme on the Honzo). And it was hard to pass on the other 9 brilliant color options available, but luckily there's something for everyone and was really tempted by the magenta and green apple to be honest.

What stands out the most from initial observations is how much more room I'll have for my size 11.5 feet with these. The platform is bigger in every aspect, and no longer the bearing bulge like the Podiums had near the end which I have gotten used to by now. Second shocker came with how the DMR Vaults concave in the middle, it's the first flat pedal that I've own that really has this (and I've owned most of the key players- HT AN01 series, Kona Wah Wah, HT AE01 EVO, Forte Convert (another HT Nano copy), Point1 Podiums). None of the online pictures really depicts this, it's awesome in person. And zero drag. While these do not spin freely, definitely not as stiff to spin like the Podiums. And while the Vaults are 17mm thin, they don't look much thicker than the 11mm Podiums, I doubt I'll see any difference on the trail in this regard. Lastly threw the pedals on the scale, the Podium with extra long steel pins was 179g, the Vault pedal tipped in at 212g per pedal.

I'll update more once I get some trail time with these pedals, but super stoked so far with the decision. Anyone looking for Podiums?


----------



## MiLi (Aug 23, 2008)

FitmanNJ said:


> Where can you buy those longer pins, MiLi...or even the original 8.5mm length ones? I called Shimano about they originals and they said they're back ordered until late March (and probably real expensive on a per pin basis). I checked with several Internet suppliers of bolts, and they all said they don't stock anything like these (fully threaded, but with two different diameters, in metric sizes). They called it a "shoulder bolt," but that's about as far as I got. Ideas?


i made it myself from 15mm M4 stainless screws  my grandfather made some tools and showed me how to do it...

they are 10.5mm long. i made it so long because than shoe sole touch the middle two pins first and not this bearing bump.

original size is also very grippy but i noticed a lack of grip when foot is not with full force on pedals. like when you are making bunny hops.

now with this homemade pins, grip is brutal. but they are not friendly for your shins . on 5.10 sole it think there will be less wear, because foot is now very fix.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

MiLi said:


> i made it myself from 15mm M4 stainless screws  my grandfather made some tools and showed me how to do it...
> 
> they are 10.5mm long. i made it so long because than shoe sole touch the middle two pins first and not this bearing bump.
> 
> ...


Thanks, MiLi -- no problem for the delay. That's an interesting story that you have -- your Grandfather taught you well. Wish I were that handy!

I agree -- the stock pins are very grippy, but you can always use a little extra holding power when doing things like bunny hops. I still haven't found an "aftermarket" source for the stock pins, so it looks like I'll have to try getting my replacement pins through $himano. Thanks for responding...


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Cool ad*

The best pedal, just got better!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

And they come in red? Bastardos!!!


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Magnesium pedals don't last long in my experience. Simple rock strikes turn into pins being torn out of the pedal body. I wouldn't run them on my terrain but if you ride mainly dirt with no rocks involved they might just be the holy grail I'll stick to my "normal" Ultimates, uh thank you

+1 for Magnesium pedals: they spark when you're night riding and clip rocks!


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

I was worried about them being weaker but I talked to a guy at Canfield and he said he busted a few ultimates during testing but he never busted any of the newer pedals. Not sure if he was riding in the same area though as they are now located in Bellingham.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I sold my ultimates after two weeks of using them. The only thing I really liked about them is their thinness. Besides that, I'll pass.

Nice vaults eurospek! If you want to experiment with pins..remove the four pins in the middle for more concave action. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

slimphatty said:


> I sold my ultimates after two weeks of using them. The only thing I really liked about them is their thinness. Besides that, I'll pass.
> 
> Nice vaults eurospek! If you want to experiment with pins..remove the four pins in the middle for more concave action. :thumbsup:


Just curious if you have anymore info on this, such as what you did not like?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mishtar said:


> Just curious if you have anymore info on this, such as what you did not like?


Yeah, I'd like to know, because I've never heard anyone say that. My problem, and the reason I chose something else, was the lack of CS.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Any ride reports on nylon pedals like Deity Compound Pedals?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know, because I've never heard anyone say that. My problem, and the reason I chose something else, was the lack of CS.


I read your orig post and that is not the norm. I hope you try us again in the future and you can always contact me as well.

PM me when you are ready we will take care of you, sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> I read your orig post and that is not the norm. I hope you try us again in the future and you can always contact me as well.
> 
> PM me when you are ready we will take care of you, sorry that happened to you.


Thanks for that. I know stuff happens sometimes. I eventually will need another set and another set for another bike. So, yes I will contact you when that time comes.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*BMW Shinburger Platform Pedals*

Brooklyn Machine Works Shinburgers sell for almost $300 on ebay! Wow... I have owned the Veggie Burgers (they're the cut out versions) and they were stout, but very thick (bigger and chunkier than the Syncros Mentals Stainless). These Shinburgers were likely made in Brooklyn, New York just like the Veggie Burgers. Later, I saw the meat tenderizer design copied by a knockoff company which turned me off.

I've attached a screenshot of the used BMW Pedals that sold for almost $300.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

If you told me they were bought by someone that rode a Fixie, only then would I believe it.

Hank


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Almost $300? And here I thought some used Twenty6 Predators (Ti) which just sold for over $200 on eBay was nuts.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

There's more than rocks and spikes out there that you can be Gouged by these days. MTB people Unite! Stop falling into the consumer ga-ga bling trap. I think we should have an official "Don't Buy Anything Month" or something. When a mediocre XXI group costs around $2000 you know they're ripping you a new one. 

Not impressed with much lately..

I do like my Spike Spanks though. As in architecture the "less is more" model seems to work for MTB too

Hank

Close your eyes and repeat after me...There's no such thing as a $10,000 bike...There's no such thing as a $10,000 bike...There's no such thing as a $10,000 bike... (yeah right)


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

dv8xin said:


> Any ride reports on nylon pedals like Deity Compound Pedals?


For the price you can't for wrong. Big platform and probably just need some longer pins but other than that. They are awesome for ~$45.

What did I not like about the ultimates? Their pin formation results in no concave action. Small platform.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

womble said:


> Anyone know how thick the new Hope F20s are?
> 
> Full bearings sound good, I wonder what the tradeoff is with platform thickness. Hope hasn't posted any measurements.


sixteen


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

slimphatty said:


> What did I not like about the ultimates? Their pin formation results in no concave action. Small platform.


Small platform? The Ultimates?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

evasive said:


> *You might consider Sombrio.* Their shoes are uncharacteristically subdued looking, and are narrower than 5.10s. I bought a pair of Loams for cheap from Backcountry. Fit is pretty true to size.


Figured I'd update my shoe situation, thankfully it's not riding weather here yet, so I've been real picky in finding something that fits me well, similar to my previous beloved Vans fit (narrow and not bulky) and I've been sitting on a pair of Shimano AM41 size 46 from backcountry.com for $59.99 that I scored a few months ago. Still not my ideal size as I have a ton of toe wiggle room, I recently ordered some 5.10 Freeriders in black/grey for $80 a pair in 10.5, 11, and 11.5 because no one stocks these locally and I really wanted to like them and get the fit right. First impressions of them were horrendous. Big, bulky, and a cheap looking upper for sure, looked like a skating shoe from Walmart. The stealth rubber soles were nice, I'll give them that, but the minute I put them on, I knew they were going back asap. Size wise the 11 was perfect, but still way too wide, and to get them to my liking, I really had to tighten down the laces, to the point where my foot was aching. Their fit wasn't their attribute. Plus they were quite heavy compared to the Shimano AM41. Fast forward to last week and caught glimpse on Pinkbike that Sombrio was having a clearance 60% sale on their website to move this year's kits. They had most of their footwear from $35-$47, quite substantial savings compared to original pricing. But again, never trying on a pair before, it took me a couple days to bite the bullet and order a pair. But here's the kicker, their clearance sale had no return policy meaning I'd be stuck with an ill fitting shoe, plus shipping was quite high, around $20.

I knew departmentofgoods.com had some left in stock, but not in my size, and the only other US-based website I could find with Sombrios in stock was JensonUSA. Figured I would try to get them to price-match Sombrio's sale on the last 11.5 pair they had in stock. So for under $42, I purchased a pair of the Float low tops in black and they came in today. Sizing and fit is exactly what I've been looking for from the get-go. Stiff soles, narrow uppers, low key aesthetics, and overall well made first impressions. The sole construction and quality doesn't look far off from the 5.10s. Weight's on par with the Shimano AM41, and once the Sombrios get broken in, I have a feeling I'll be a return customer, and looks like CRC has plenty in stock for under $60.

As for the Shimano AM41, I'll keep those too, as soon as I can track down a size 45 for comparison. But let me tell you, flat pedal shoe buying is tough for a sneakerhead.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Regarding BMW Shinburgers selling for $300 used*

Hank, you must not ride fixed gear because you'd need foot retention. e.g. toe straps, clips, or clipless.

Try first before you knock. Don't know the buyer or seller but I imagine since those pedals were made in the USA, they're unavailable, rarer every day, and for someone going for the baddest, heaviest, beast like pedals, you gotta pay to play.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Illnacord,

No, I don't ride a fixie, don't use toe straps and and have come to the conclusion that for me clipless pedals are only good for road bikes.

Sorry dude, didn't mean to ruffle your feathers,

Hank

P.S. Is that a picture of Mao Zedong?

Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls


----------



## Kyle_S88 (Mar 27, 2013)

wellgo MG-1s work the best for me.


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

slimphatty said:


> For the price you can't for wrong. Big platform and probably just need some longer pins but other than that. They are awesome for ~$45.
> 
> What did I not like about the ultimates? Their pin formation results in no concave action. Small platform.


Can anyone measure how thick these are?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

jdhunt0 said:


> Can anyone measure how thick these are?


17mm


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

eurospek said:


> 17mm


Thanks


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

slimphatty said:


> What did I not like about the ultimates? Their pin formation results in no concave action. Small platform.


clearly u dont know your way around an allen key huh?
no concave for the ultimates?
says who








small platform?
you know your way around BSing about stuff


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

So I thought I'd share my experience in case it helps anyone in a similar position.

I decide to try flats again after over 10 years on clipless. I decided to start with Shimano Saint pedals, figured half way between the high dollar pedals and a step up from the Wellgo.

I just have some older skate shoes for now. After my first ride on the Shimanos, I took them off. It constantly felt as if the pedal wanted to roll under my foot. Hated it. That was last year before the winter.

Just this week I said screw it and bought the Crampon Ultimate. Just came back from my first ride, so much better, never had the feeling that the pedal wanted to roll, same shoes as before.


So, I can't say it was the Ultimate pedals since I haven't ridden any other really thin pedals, but I will suggest getting the thinnest flats you can to make the transition easy/better.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> So I thought I'd share my experience in case it helps anyone in a similar position.
> 
> I decide to try flats again after over 10 years on clipless. I decided to start with Shimano Saint pedals, figured half way between the high dollar pedals and a step up from the Wellgo.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the problem is seized bearings which could happen to any pedal.

Glad u like the Ultis.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

2_WD said:


> Sounds like the problem is seized bearings which could happen to any pedal.
> 
> Glad u like the Ultis.


How does that sound like seized bearings?

It's the thicker platform of the pedal that makes it tend to rotate more under foot. The shimanos were brand new and no the bearings weren't seized or even difficult to spin


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Thanks for that. I know stuff happens sometimes. I eventually will need another set and another set for another bike. So, yes I will contact you when that time comes.


No problem just an old Canfield Brothers grassroots rider trying to get you on some ultimates. Since I do not actually work at CBs and away from a PC for days at a time its best to contact them directly.

801-548-2556 or email [email protected]


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

jdhunt0 said:


> Can anyone measure how thick these are?


Do you measure from tips of the pins on the edge of the pedals? Or do you measure the thickest part of the platform itself, not counting the inboard bearing area?


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Small platform? The Ultimates?


Small for him. I think I remember slimphatty opting for the DMR Vaults, which are quite a bit bigger.

Before the ultimates I had some Deity Decoys which were marginally wider, and little bit shorter front to back. I prefer the ultimates smaller platform - I can't remember the last time I had a pedal strike and I used to get them all the time with the decoys.

Regarding the concave/convex issue, I've always played with pin length to get the shape I want. I run a super short pin in the spindle area and the regular pin along the front and back. Feels good, but I'm wondering what a convex pattern would feel like...


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

Funny, i have my old deity decoys, and decided to measure the width of the pedal,
The ultimate pedal is 106mm side to side and the decoy is ....


----------



## abboberg (Jan 16, 2010)

What ever happened to the Flypaper pedal? Is Momentum Bicycles even in business?
Never mind - I just talked to Dean. A lot of lessons to be learned here.


----------



## Wattser93 (Dec 15, 2012)

I've skimmed through the thread and am looking at the Shimano DX80, Deity Compound, or VP Components Vice. The VP and Shimanos come in at around $80 and the Deity are about $50 (I've posted links below for reference). I'm open to other suggestions as long as the maintenance isn't too bad, the bearings are reliable, and they can be rebuilt. I'm no bike mechanic, and would rather spend my time riding than rebuilding bearings.

I'm looking for a set of pedals for mostly XC/AM riding. A lot of the riding is fire roads, mild single track, and a lot of short climbs and descends. It is mildly sandy for the most part, but nothing too bad. I'll mainly be using them with flat sole, size 10 skate shoes. I may buy dedicated MTB shoes in the future, but don't plan to any time soon.

Out of the pedals listed (or any other <$100 pedals), which would be best for my uses?

Deity:
Deity Compound Pedals > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps > Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Shimano:
Shimano MX80 Saint Pedals > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps > Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

VP:
Amazon.com: VP Components Vice Downhill or Freeride Pedals (9/16-Inch, Black): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Wattser93 said:


> I've skimmed through the thread and am looking at the Shimano DX80, Deity Compound, or VP Components Vice. The VP and Shimanos come in at around $80 and the Deity are about $50 (I've posted links below for reference). I'm open to other suggestions as long as the maintenance isn't too bad, the bearings are reliable, and they can be rebuilt. I'm no bike mechanic, and would rather spend my time riding than rebuilding bearings.
> 
> I'm looking for a set of pedals for mostly XC/AM riding. A lot of the riding is fire roads, mild single track, and a lot of short climbs and descends. It is mildly sandy for the most part, but nothing too bad. I'll mainly be using them with flat sole, size 10 skate shoes. I may buy dedicated MTB shoes in the future, but don't plan to any time soon.
> 
> ...


If you want I'll sell you my one ride Saints.


----------



## Wattser93 (Dec 15, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> If you want I'll sell you my one ride Saints.


Any reason for wanting to sell them after only one ride?

I'm willing to spend the money on decent pedals, but was trying to stay within a reasonable budget, and would rather not buy something that I'll end up wanting to replace quickly.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Wattser93 said:


> Any reason for wanting to sell them after only one ride?
> 
> I'm willing to spend the money on decent pedals, but was trying to stay within a reasonable budget, and would rather not buy something that I'll end up wanting to replace quickly.


See post #1151 above.


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

Wattser93 said:


> I've skimmed through the thread and am looking at the Shimano DX80, Deity Compound, or VP Components Vice. The VP and Shimanos come in at around $80 and the Deity are about $50 (I've posted links below for reference). I'm open to other suggestions as long as the maintenance isn't too bad, the bearings are reliable, and they can be rebuilt. I'm no bike mechanic, and would rather spend my time riding than rebuilding bearings.
> 
> I'm looking for a set of pedals for mostly XC/AM riding. A lot of the riding is fire roads, mild single track, and a lot of short climbs and descends. It is mildly sandy for the most part, but nothing too bad. I'll mainly be using them with flat sole, size 10 skate shoes. I may buy dedicated MTB shoes in the future, but don't plan to any time soon.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I take about a week (not continuous time obviously) to read through this whole thread, and am ready to post my question which is very similar to this one ^^^

But, I'll add some more detail:

I ride All Mountain, not DH (but as noted earlier in posts, this is the flat pedal thread)
I weigh 170lbs, and have a size 9 U.S. shoe

I'm looking for the best pedal which

- Is between $50 and $100 I (maybe I'll go to $125) as I want quality
- Is well under 500g as I'm doing all mountain
- Pretty much zero maintenance and most reliable (no bearing problems, no CS issues, etc.)
- Has through drilled pins
- Can be purchased in the U.S.
- Thinner is better
- Larger platform is better but I'm only a U.S. size 9
- I think a concave pedal would be best

Price seems to eliminate the consensus fav Ultimates, quality and issues seem to eliminate a number of others (VP? Straitline? HT and copies?), through pin requirement eliminates some others...

What's the options left give my preferences/situation?
... DMR Vaults or Shimano Saints if I can get the right price?

Thx!!


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

e13 - bashed, smashed still going strong...If you want GRIP this is GRIPPY! Big platform, thin, light!


----------



## RickInHouston (Apr 8, 2013)

Crampton Ultimate Magnesiums on my Cannondale Bad Boy. Forward thinking design to improve function is evident.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

I rode the Crampon Ultimates at a Banshee Demo. They are super grippy and were big enough for my size 9 (US) FiveTen Karvers! The demo guy seemed to be pleased with them, despite having to replace a full set of pins on 'em. I believe he said they were the least problematic flat pedals on the fleet.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

» 2014 Point One Racing Podium Pedal Prototype - Sick Lines ? mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource










I must say, I'm pretty stoked for these, loved my V1 Podiums, but hated the reliability of the small bearings on the end of the axle. This season I'm on DMR Vaults (which I have yet to get a ride on) BUT these new V2 Podiums are looking good I must say. Hopefully the new small bearings will not self-explode like on my last 2 previous sets of V1 Podiums.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

eurospek said:


> » 2014 Point One Racing Podium Pedal Prototype - Sick Lines ? mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those do like nice... I sold my V1 Podiums as well... just couldn't get comfortable on them... now have the Hope F20 flats and of all the pedals I have tried (Straitline Amp, HT AE01, Shimano Saint, Canfield Ultimates, Point One Podiums) these suit me the best.... amazing grip, no funny bulges, reasonably light, spin smoothly, and great pin design. These I will keep.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^yeah that. f20's are amazing. 3 bearings and no crappy DU bushings that wear out quickly as in other brands. it does have a norglide bush, but with 3 cartridge bearings i cant see it wearing out that fast. we shall see. i have about 250 miles on them now. most of that has been sloppy contions too


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

fishwrinkle said:


> ^^^yeah that. f20's are amazing. 3 bearings and no crappy DU bushings that wear out quickly as in other brands. it does have a norglide bush, but with 3 cartridge bearings i cant see it wearing out that fast. we shall see. i have about 250 miles on them now. most of that has been sloppy contions too


But are fully sealed bearings always going to be better than DU bushings? With my Podium experience, they run 4 sealed bearings, 1 big near the crank, and 3 small ones on the axle end, and I've found those to self-explode at different rates. First set lasted maybe half a season of riding, and the second set lasted 2 rides this winter before Point1 finally ended up replacing my pedals with new ones. The old set does make a nice paper weight on my desk though lol and I have yet to ride the replacement warranty set. What led me to the DMR Vaults was in fact their simple 1 big bearing and 1 big DU bushing that doesn't require more than a regrease during the season. I haven't stumbled upon any threads of them wearing out too quickly unlike the miniscule DU bushings on pedals like the HT AE01 EVO and the like.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

eurospek said:


> But are fully sealed bearings always going to be better than DU bushings? With my Podium experience, they run 4 sealed bearings, 1 big near the crank, and 3 small ones on the axle end, and I've found those to self-explode at different rates. First set lasted maybe half a season of riding, and the second set lasted 2 rides this winter before Point1 finally ended up replacing my pedals with new ones. The old set does make a nice paper weight on my desk though lol and I have yet to ride the replacement warranty set. What led me to the DMR Vaults was in fact their simple 1 big bearing and 1 big DU bushing that doesn't require more than a regrease during the season. I haven't stumbled upon any threads of them wearing out too quickly unlike the miniscule DU bushings on pedals like the HT AE01 EVO and the like.


I'm not too worried about the F20s... Hope has a pretty good reputation with product testing and these took forever to hit the market... I am sure they will be just fine.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

New Podiums look nice, thought not enough to make me switch as the ones I have now are great. I do like that they covered up the axle though.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

eurospek said:


> » 2014 Point One Racing Podium Pedal Prototype - Sick Lines ? mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


Doesn't solve the current Podium's issue of the bulge in the middle and the bearing interfering with rider's feet.

I've still got my Podiums, but I much prefer the Staritlines on my other bike because they're a nicer shape under my foot. Why designers persist in making pedals with a bulge in the middle is beyond me, it completely negates the advantages of a thin pedal.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been wondering about the Hopes and the comments about "no bushings!"

From the Hope site:



> The axle is made of high strength Cr-Mo, heat treated and plated. The platform is slightly concave in shape and is* supported by one Norglide bush and 3 cartridge bearings* in a fully sealed chamber to ensure a long lasting and maintenance free running .


Isn't that 3 bearings and a polymer bushing?


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

anyone know the thicknesss and width & length of the Hope platforms? Didn't see that info on the Hope site.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

frorider said:


> anyone know the thicknesss and width & length of the Hope platforms? Didn't see that info on the Hope site.


Just measured mine... they are 100m x 100m and thickness is a consistent 14mm...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

not like 2mm is a biggie, but i got 16mm on my hopes all day. i do have a chinese caliper so that might explain it, lol.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

eurospek said:


> But are fully sealed bearings always going to be better than DU bushings? With my Podium experience, they run 4 sealed bearings, 1 big near the crank, and 3 small ones on the axle end, and I've found those to self-explode at different rates. First set lasted maybe half a season of riding, and the second set lasted 2 rides this winter before Point1 finally ended up replacing my pedals with new ones. The old set does make a nice paper weight on my desk though lol and I have yet to ride the replacement warranty set. What led me to the DMR Vaults was in fact their simple 1 big bearing and 1 big DU bushing that doesn't require more than a regrease during the season. I haven't stumbled upon any threads of them wearing out too quickly unlike the miniscule DU bushings on pedals like the HT AE01 EVO and the like.


my experiences w/ DU bushings are they wear out way to fast, some on a virgin rides. as far as the bearings go, there are many that look alike but def dont perform the same. im sure you are aware of this. even "high end" products sometimes skimp.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

fishwrinkle said:


> not like 2mm is a biggie, but i got 16mm on my hopes all day. i do have a chinese caliper so that might explain it, lol.


Those sound like pre-production measurements (just kidding)... it was dark in my garage when I measured them... me bad.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

FWIW, DU bushings on generic 17 mm Taiwanese pedals (but not the newer "super thin" pedals, which I have no experience with, yet) typically last much better than described above. And the plastic bushings on Straitline pedals too.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> FWIW, DU bushings on generic 17 mm Taiwanese pedals (but not the newer "super thin" pedals, which I have no experience with, yet) typically last much better than described above. And the plastic bushings on Straitline pedals too.


Likewise, I have a set of HT Nano AN01 pedals (1 DU bush) on my other bike and they've been spinning just as good when they were new. And that was 2 years ago. Zero maintenance. And I mean zero, I've never taken them apart for anything. Ton of abuse too. And they cost 1/4 of how much I've spent on the Podiums if you want to include new bearings and the removal tool.


----------



## Wattser93 (Dec 15, 2012)

I posted a page back about budget flats and ended up going with the Spank Spikes instead. It's more than I wanted to spend, but in the long run I'm sure I'll be happier in the long run than buying a budget pair of flats.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Wattser93 said:


> I posted a page back about budget flats and ended up going with the Spank Spikes instead. It's more than I wanted to spend, but in the long run I'm sure I'll be happier in the long run than buying a budget pair of flats.


Oh, you're gonna love the Spikes! I still can't believe the bruising I give these things every ride and I've only replaced ONE pin so far...


----------



## yem999 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can purchase replacement pins online, I already used the extras that came with the pedals. I tried jenson but they didnt have the small pins. I have the HT-Evo A01 flats


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

yem999 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase replacement pins online, I already used the extras that came with the pedals. I tried jenson but they didnt have the small pins. I have the HT-Evo A01 flats


Bolt Depot - Nuts and Bolts, Screws and Fasteners online is where I ordered mine. You can also try the hardware drawers at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

eurospek said:


> Bolt Depot - Nuts and Bolts, Screws and Fasteners online is where I ordered mine. You can also try the hardware drawers at Home Depot or Lowes.


You just need to know the sizes then you can get the pins easily from many places. My local Home Depot doesn't carry much metric stuff so I ordered from eBay. The stock grub screws are M3x8 (I replaced with M3x6 to produce more concavity on the pedal surface) I think the through bolt pins are also M3, not sure of the length.

Also bear in mind the stock pins are aluminum, so a rock strike here or there means you're crushing/tearing pins often. I also have a set of Point1 Podiums (steel pins) and I haven't replaced a single one yet. Steel is a touch heavier, but worth not having the hassle of extracting and replacing mushed up alu pins all the time.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

how long DU bearing/bushings last depend on riding condition and how good is the seal


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i suppose youre right on the seal, but the last set of pedals i had w/ the shitty seals & shitty CS put a bad taste in my mouth. 25 to 30 miles and bushings shouldnt break down into pieces


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

sounds like heat built up just shattered the DU, there are 2 most likely reasons for heat to build up, lack of lubrication or something(dirt, mud) trapped in between the DU and spindle, either ways you will see a lot of wear or even black marks on the spindle. 

both DU setup and sealed bearing pedals all have there dis-adv and advs . 

DU pedals(Canfield crampon , vp-001, VP vice ) is much easier and simpler to maintain , but it needs constant take apart, clean and regrease if lots of dirt and mud gets in the spindle. it needs it even without dirt and mud , otherwise you can feel play in the spindle depending on how much pedaling time you got. once the DU or spindle is worn out , you might as well just buy another set of pedals if its not those $150 dollar ones. 

sealed bearing pedals will last longer in muddy/dusty riding without any maintenance , it will last almost forever if you rarely get dust in spindle. but when you change the bearings, you need small size bearing puller , it would take a lot more time to change the bearings , also the pedal body can be damaged if the bearings doesnt go in or come out straight. 

i hope i didnt miss anything and someone will find this helpful


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

akacoke said:


> sounds like heat built up just shattered the DU, there are 2 most likely reasons for heat to build up, lack of lubrication or something(dirt, mud) trapped in between the DU and spindle, either ways you will see a lot of wear or even black marks on the spindle.
> 
> both DU setup and sealed bearing pedals all have there dis-adv and advs .
> 
> ...


Anyone know which type the DMR Vaults are... and any comments on experience with them with regard to maintenance or bushings/bearings issues?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nope, no dust, water or mud. i packed em before maiden voyage as they were sent with lil grease in them. must have been a QC issue but i was never dealt w/ in a professional manner so i wrote the company off and moved on. there were many pedals stock piled on a suppliers counter w/ same issues. maybe i will try DU bush pedals again due to everyone migrating that way, but im very happy with my f20's with a several hundo miles and no maintenance. ride em in the worst of the worst also.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

ive always wipe the grease on DU and repack them with very thick synthetic marin grease just in case.



fishwrinkle said:


> nope, no dust, water or mud. i packed em before maiden voyage as they were sent with lil grease in them. must have been a QC issue but i was never dealt w/ in a professional manner so i wrote the company off and moved on. there were many pedals stock piled on a suppliers counter w/ same issues. maybe i will try DU bush pedals again due to everyone migrating that way, but im very happy with my f20's with a several hundo miles and no maintenance. ride em in the worst of the worst also.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

WilsonDoL said:


> Anyone know which type the DMR Vaults are... and any comments on experience with them with regard to maintenance or bushings/bearings issues?


Vaults (and a lot of pedals in fact) are both. There is a bearing at the end of the axle and a bushing next to the crank with a simple O ring seal.

Maintenance wise, not much to be honest. The axle/bearings/seals are much the same as V12s, if you ride a lot or in bad weather you'll likely need new bushings once a year, the bearings run and run. Taking them apart to change a bushing is dead easy too.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

marine grease is all i use.


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> Vaults (and a lot of pedals in fact) are both. There is a bearing at the end of the axle and a bushing next to the crank with a simple O ring seal.
> 
> Maintenance wise, not much to be honest. The axle/bearings/seals are much the same as V12s, if you ride a lot or in bad weather you'll likely need new bushings once a year, the bearings run and run. Taking them apart to change a bushing is dead easy too.


I don't do much of any riding in bad weather (I'm never in mud) - so odds are these are zero maintenance for me?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

WilsonDoL said:


> I don't do much of any riding in bad weather (I'm never in mud) - so odds are these are zero maintenance for me?


There's no such thing as zero maintenance! But certainly low maintenance.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

7 years on Wellgo MG1s, never maintained. 5-6 years on ATAC ROCs, never maintained. Both sets are still spin great. Pretty close to zero in my book, unless you count putting grease on the threads as maintenance!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

womble said:


> 7 years on Wellgo MG1s, never maintained. 5-6 years on ATAC ROCs, never maintained. Both sets are still spin great. Pretty close to zero in my book, unless you count putting grease on the threads as maintenance!


 avg. miles per wk and what conditions?


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a few friends on the Canfield Crampons (both the ultimates and the originals). They use du bushings, and over time they do develop a tiny bit of play. When I say tiny I mean maybe a hundredth of an inch or so. Just enough to feel it with a hand, but not feel or hear anything while pedaling. The interesting part is that they tend to stay at that point for a very long time without maintenance. They just keep going and going. My bering pedals rolled very smoothly, but when they started to wear down, they were trashed very quickly. I have a new pair of ultimates, so I can't give a long term report yet, but I will update when I feel they have been properly broken in.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been riding my Alu pinned Straitline AMPs in summer shoes (Shimano AM40) for a while now. Was worried about grip, shouldn't have. Grip is there. Less than with stock pins but sufficient. Beaten soles and calves are thankful for not so predatory pins. )


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

2 years on my Straitline de Facto pedals and they've been serviced twice and rebuilt DU bushings once. Put clips on my bike recently, but there are about 2,500 miles on them in conditions that are mostly dry and dusty with some creek crossings, so they always got a mix. They've stayed true to me.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Appropriate user name there, Dick.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

lolz


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MassiveDick said:


> I usually just read and absorb but I've gone through this thread end to end and some of these "concerns" want to make me puke. "Too heavy", "too thick", "does not come in red". Are you f'n kidding me. If it spins, it grips and it does not break its a keeper. Some of you guys need to park your dora the explorer Walmart bike in the garage for a while ... just kidding ... maybe not.


You forgot that It has to look the **** and have a big platform. MassiveDick, you really should have known!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Jedem das seine.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MassiveDick said:


> but you is all that shawn ... you is


Me is. Thanks man! You is too.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've seen several posts in the last few weeks about how scary looking the pins are on flats in general, and Crampon Ultimates specifically. Not in this thread, apparently (I just looked and didn't see the posts I was thinking of), but since this is the mothership, I'll post here.

I slipped a pedal on a landing last night, and whacked my shin pretty hard. This was the result:









It hurt when I got home, and it was swelling, but that's it. If I had been on my other bike with my twenty6 pedals, my shin would look like I kicked a badger. Mine are from the first batch of Ultimates, and I have the pointed pins installed point up, but the points are probably a lot rounder than the edge of a set screw. They aren't as grippy as my Prerunners or Predators; that's the trade off.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ You're a bad ass!!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

get your feet off the counter!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ You're a bad ass!!


My dog thinks so, but he's the only one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

evasive said:


> My dog thinks so, but he's the only one.


Lol!!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

evasive said:


> I slipped a pedal on a landing last night, and whacked my shin pretty hard. This was the result:
> 
> View attachment 799300


Sixsixone Riot Shin Guard 2012 > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

I've gotten worse once or twice. Now I NEVER ride without them.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, I've gotten far worse. I've had blood soaking into my sock on more than one occasion. It just comes with the territory, IMO. I pretty much always wear long knee pads (Dainese Oak Pro), but they only come about half-way down. I have a pair of Fox Launch knee/shins, but they suck for pedaling so I pretty much never wear them anymore.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

I have Azonic Flat Irons on my bike. I have only ridden them a handful of times, and the bearings are already loose and click with every stroke (talk about annoying). Does anyone else have this problem? I wrote to Azonic, because at almost $150 for the set, it seems ridiculous that I should be having problems already. The pedals are amazingly thin and really comfortable for multi-hour rides. I still haven't heard back from the manufacturer...


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

Kyri said:


> I have Azonic Flat Irons on my bike. I have only ridden them a handful of times, and the bearings are already loose and click with every stroke (talk about annoying). Does anyone else have this problem? I wrote to Azonic, because at almost $150 for the set, it seems ridiculous that I should be having problems already. The pedals are amazingly thin and really comfortable for multi-hour rides. I still haven't heard back from the manufacturer...


One day, the entire World will realize that the 9/16" threaded interface between pedals and cranks should be relegated to the dust bins of history, just like freewheels and cantilever brakes; and my spindleless bearing design that I invented for the FlyPaper Pedal will become the new, super-durable standard!

Then the spindly 9/16" threaded crap will only be found on MallWart bikes...


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm sure we'd all like an update on what you've got cooking lately Doc. I love thin pedals and agree the 9/16 standard is stupid. 

Got any screen shots or teaser spy photos?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Is there some new advancements here? Or is this still something from a few years ago that just didn't fly? Oh, that was a good one! Lol!


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

DFYFZX said:


> Magnesium pedals don't last long in my experience. Simple rock strikes turn into pins being torn out of the pedal body. I wouldn't run them on my terrain but if you ride mainly dirt with no rocks involved they might just be the holy grail I'll stick to my "normal" Ultimates, uh thank you
> 
> +1 for Magnesium pedals: they spark when you're night riding and clip rocks!


Agreed! My HT ME01T's already lost a chunk and a pin. No more mag pedals. I really liked the HTs too. More than the 50/50's and Straightline Amps ( too narrow and the pins did t really hook up well with my Teva Links).

I'm looking for new pedals. It's down to HT AE03's (I really liked the size of the platform), Canfield Bros or Spank Spikes.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

bikerbert said:


> I'm looking for new pedals. It's down to HT AE03's (I really liked the size of the platform), Canfield Bros or Spank Spikes.


These three are my top 3, though I've only owned the Crampon Ultimates. I loved the feel, but they kept developing play, which bugged me a little, for the price.

A LBS carries the HTs and they look and feel, frankly, superior to the Crampon Ultimates, just out of the box. The CUs were thinner, and a little but lighter. I might have bought a pair except that....

I found a shop that will sell me the Spanks for $100. I'm gonna give these a shot on my new RIP 9 build. Never has a week seemed so far away.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

I really liked the HT's, just bummed out after only three weeks a piece broke off after a hit. I like the bigger platform of the Ultimates as well. 

That's one of the things that got me with the Amps. Great pedal, just too narrow for me individually.


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

I got the DMR Vaults, found an online price of just over $100 - love that the flip pins are through-mounted with hex-setup. There's still a lot of snow here, so I won't be able to test them out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## RFMTB (May 20, 2011)

*pedals bro*

the Azonic Flat Iron pedals are excellent, only 10mm thick and offer a few different pin configurations. maximum durability. The feel is connected to your bike with precision control. Id vote for these as the best thus far. They are 345g without mud. the thin profile offers more ground/rock clearance on lower dh bikes.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Great bang for the buck is Saint MX80's. Can find them for under $80 no problem. Running them without the pin spacers - gives some great grip.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I just picked up some Shimano Saint pedals as well ... Wish they would send the pedals WITHOUT the spacers in them lol , had to undo them and redo it . Loving the quality of them , pin spacing looks good, platform is nice and wide , and one thing that i LOVE is that they are not so close to the cranks when installed . I have wide feet and i dont hug my bike when im riding , like to be loose and move around so these should be fun. Giving them a try this weekend


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Wasn't a big deal to take them out... did it while watching tv.
The inner ones didn't have the spacers already. And pins at the spindle ends weren't installed on mine. Probably a bit too aggressive without the spacers as the default setup.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

big0mike said:


> Sixsixone Riot Shin Guard 2012 > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> I've gotten worse once or twice. Now I NEVER ride without them.


I've got dents in my bones from hitting my pedals. Friend that just started riding slipped off the front and looked like Wolverine attacked his calf muscle.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

TheRage43 said:


> I've got dents in my bones from hitting my pedals. Friend that just started riding slipped off the front and looked like Wolverine attacked his calf muscle.


I wear Five Tens and have never slipped off my pedals. Walking the bike is when I typically have run-ins with the pedals.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Kyri said:


> Walking the bike is when I typically have run-ins with the pedals.


So annoying.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

scvkurt03 said:


> So annoying.


Walking the bike, or a pedal eating the skin off your leg?

(Both suck.)


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Kyri said:


> Walking the bike, or a pedal eating the skin off your leg?
> 
> (Both.)


I seem to be more aware of it on the trail. The worst pedal strikes seem to be when negotiating doors, gates, or narrow walkways on the way to or from my car and house.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

scvkurt03 said:


> I seem to be more aware of it on the trail. The worst pedal strikes seem to be when negotiating doors, gates, or narrow walkways on the way to or from my car and house.


^^^same.


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2013)

I got the VP 001s for all mountain riding. Purchased them for 50$ and noticed right away the pins were very short and didn't get the locked in grip I wanted for uphill climbs. I purchased M4 x 8mm pins and swapped 5 on each side. Removed 2 center pins. Using these with Teva crank shoes they grip very well now. And they are very light pedals.


----------



## flan48 (May 27, 2013)

Kyri said:


> I wear Five Tens and have never slipped off my pedals. Walking the bike is when I typically have run-ins with the pedals.


Hi Kyri,
Which Five Ten shoes do you prefer?
Thanks and best regards


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

Step 1: Get a pair of Five Ten MTB shoes (whatever style suits your fit and fancy) - It's the grippy rubber sole that does the work.

Step 2: Shop for your favorite platform pedal after you get the Five Tens. So far my favorite have been Transition Step Down Pedals. Made by Transition Bikes, only $59, great concave design, fit my foot super well, very grippy, plus the sold 6mm, 8mm, and 10mm pins depending on your preferance. Only problem is, I don't think they're making them any more.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

flan48 said:


> Hi Kyri,
> Which Five Ten shoes do you prefer?
> Thanks and best regards


I wear men's Daescents, the women's feel too narrow for me. I don't think they make them any more, though. I like that they aren't mtb-specific, so they have a pretty flexible sole- I think it gives good connection to the bike. Not a fan of really stiff-soled shoes. I have two pair and have been alternating them for the past 4 years (and I wear them off the bike, too, as they are the most comfortable shoes I have). The rubber on the bottom is amazing- barely any wear; can't tell they are worn with super spiky pedals. =)


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

The FiveTen Impacts are awesome. I recently got a pair of Sam Hill's version. Super comfy and grip like glue to my Saint pedals!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've had 5.10 Impacts and Freeriders. I switched to Sombrio shoes this season, and after 2 months, I'm pleased. Lighter, more comfortable, better looking, and they don't collect anywhere near as much dirt/debris. They're not quite as grippy as Impacts, but the margin isn't big enough to offset the advantages already listed.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I ride freeriders and love them. Switched to a DC skate shoe I had lying around, but found them a little too flexible. I actually appreciate the stiffness and robust qualities of the 510. Also, whacking your toe on a rock doesn't feel good in a lighter shoe.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I am looking at some thinnies myself, gravitating to the Falt Irons... any opinions on these?

I use 5.10 hiking or cross training shoes to ride. Pair I have now are Insights, I find more cheap deals on these rather than 5.10 bike shoes, and the sole is the same. They are more robust for my riding style in the AZ rocks too.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

evasive said:


> I've had 5.10 Impacts and Freeriders. I switched to Sombrio shoes this season, and after 2 months, I'm pleased. Lighter, more comfortable, better looking, and they don't collect anywhere near as much dirt/debris. They're not quite as grippy as Impacts, but the margin isn't big enough to offset the advantages already listed.


Thanks for turning me on to Sombrios. Which ones do you have?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Loams, but I bought them originally as town shoes. I'd buy the Shazams for the lace cover if I were doing it over again.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

evasive said:


> Loams, but I bought them originally as town shoes. I'd buy the Shazams for the lace cover if I were doing it over again.


Have you seen Sombrios new updated offerings? Definitely feeling the white/gum low tops they offer.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

No, I haven't, but that explains why everyone was blowing out last year's inventory.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

PAID SPAM: Point1 Po1nt Point One Podium Raw, extra pins , 1-ride, MINT - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys and gals,

Can anyone speak to a comparison of the VP Vices to the Shimano Saints? I am between these two pedals right now. I wear a size 13US and I have the problem of shoes hitting cranks on my Heckler and I am trying to find a pedal that may help me there. The Saints I know for sure will be alright, but can anyone tell me about the Vices? I tried looking for Q-factor, but had no luck.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

eurospek said:


> PAID SPAM: Point1 Po1nt Point One Podium Raw, extra pins , 1-ride, MINT - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


Lowered price. Need these gone soon.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Just bought a pair of spanks and love them. Would totally jump on your deal, euro, if not for bad timing.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

So I might as well unsubscribe from this thread. I have crossed over to the dark side with no intentions of ever coming back lol. Sold off my recently purchased DMR Vaults and my Point One Podiums, along with rare bearing removal tool and an extra bearing rebuild kit. Along with the Shimano AM41 shoes. I just couldn't find my regular flow this season on flats after trying numerous flat pedal shoes and pedals. And while my old previous set up of Vans Era/Authentics and Podiums was super grippy, they were way too soft to pedal for longer trips and I went through 2 pairs a season.

Plus after trying quite a few flat pedals out there over the past few seasons, I've learned if you're looking for a robust and maintenance free flat pedal, stick with the HT Nano series or Kona Wah Wah. The former I still have on my brother's bike and spin smooth after 2 years of doing absolutely nothing go them although they have suffered a ton of rock strikes as it shows.

And while my favorite pedal feel were the Point One Podiums, these were the most expensive pedals I've bought for $185 and had the worst track record for falling apart on me. First set required a full bearing rebuild after 5 months of riding, although I'm sure they exploded sooner but I never took them apart during the season to check lol. Point One rebuild them free under warranty but took some time trying to get in contact with them. The rebuilt set lasted one ride this winter after the same driveside bearings exploded after 1 snow ride (took them apart just to check). Kinda ridiculous right? Well Point One stood by their product and replaced the set but again took forever as bearings were backordered and they shipped me the wrong finish initially so that took two more weeks to correct. Hopefully they can improve their durability with the new Podiums coming out next year that I've posted here previously.

Which leads me to why I've tried out going clipless, I've kinda had it up to here trying to find a good shoe and pedal combo that would last, plus over the years I've spent quite a $$$ in search of that combo. I purchased a set of XC/Trail style Giro Carbide SPD shoes, Shimano XT 785 Trail SPD pedals, and Shimano SH56 cleats for less than a set of Point One Podiums and it's been exactly what I've been looking for all these years. There is definitely a learning curve to riding clipless, but I'm already ripping the downhills with more confidence than on flats, not to mention being able to "pop" the bike much higher now as well. Zero pedal slips and after 4-5 hour rides, I'm coming back to the car with feet that are a lot less fatigued than before. So that only leaves one person on my local trails that rips on flats and that's my brother, but he's never switching he said.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Your beat up ankles look like mine, though most of my strikes these days are from walking the bike to or from my car/house.


----------



## miggy (Nov 25, 2008)

is there such a thing as peddles with the option for flat or clipped in, i.e clipped in for the climb then perminently un clipped for the decent with flat performance?? not asking much I know ;-)


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes such pedals do exist. They are intended for tourers. For instance, Shimano PD-M324.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

miggy said:


> is there such a thing as peddles with the option for flat or clipped in, i.e clipped in for the climb then perminently un clipped for the decent with flat performance?? not asking much I know ;-)


You could try some Crank Brother mallets, that was what I was running before the Crampons.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

eurospek, I ride both clipless and platform. There is a place and time for both. Have fun with it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ This is true.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

illnacord said:


> eurospek, I ride both clipless and platform. There is a place and time for both. Have fun with it.


This!


----------



## GrooveRite (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you guys think these pedal are real or of the fugasi kind?!?! I don't trust (most) sellers on ebay.

HT Nano Pedal AN30A | eBay

....and if they are real, please leave me a pair, lol!


----------



## flan48 (May 27, 2013)

GrooveRite said:


> Do you guys think these pedal are real or of the fugasi kind?!?! I don't trust (most) sellers on ebay.
> 
> HT Nano Pedal AN30A | eBay
> 
> ....and if they are real, please leave me a pair, lol!


I can see your concern, because if one goes on the HT web site, it appears tht the Nano series of pedals are list priced at $130. So how can someone sell this particular pedal at $75 delivered?! 
Of course it's possible that he/she is an HT employee who walked out with a few of these, or, the pedals for sale are not really new.

You are right to be suspicious, in my opinion. For what it's worth, Answer Rove pedals, which appear quite similar, and are of similar weight, are available for around the same price on PricePoint.com - I have no affiliation with either PricePoint or Answer products.

Finally, the same seller has other colors available, and apparently is from the same city, New Taipei, as HT's headquarters/manufacturing site. Having said that, another seller, also from Taiwan, is selling this pedal for $60.99!

Good luck and Best regards
Best regards


----------



## GrooveRite (Feb 6, 2010)

flan48 said:


> I can see your concern, because if one goes on the HT web site, it appears tht the Nano series of pedals are list priced at $130. So how can someone sell this particular pedal at $75 delivered?!
> Of course it's possible that he/she is an HT employee who walked out with a few of these, or, the pedals for sale are not really new.
> 
> You are right to be suspicious, in my opinion. For what it's worth, Answer Rove pedals, which appear quite similar, and are of similar weight, are available for around the same price on PricePoint.com - I have no affiliation with either PricePoint or Answer products.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I did a preview of the new Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimates MAG pedal, check it out:

All Mountain Next: Preview: Canfield Brothers Crampon Magnesium Pedal


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

V.P. said:


> I did a preview of the new Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimates MAG pedal, check it out:
> 
> All Mountain Next: Preview: Canfield Brothers Crampon Magnesium Pedal


I really like mine.
My feet were getting sore with the soft soled skate shoes I have. I still get really great traction using a hard soled Shimano SPD shoe. I was really surprised.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I just had both of my spank spikes totally freeze up. Regreased them at the beginning of the season. I have old shimano clip ins that still run fine after 5 years. That's BS. Are all of these new flats set up with crap bearings?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well.. you need some thickness to allocate rolling element bearings and the means of their sealing in that space. And Shimano pedal sealing is unsurpassed I think.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Huck Pitueee said:


> I just had both of my spank spikes totally freeze up. Regreased them at the beginning of the season. I have old shimano clip ins that still run fine after 5 years. That's BS. Are all of these new flats set up with crap bearings?


How thick are you Shimano compare to the spanks?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

V.P. said:


> I did a preview of the new Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimates MAG pedal, check it out:
> 
> All Mountain Next: Preview: Canfield Brothers Crampon Magnesium Pedal
> 
> View attachment 813011


Nice basic preview. Cant wait til you get some use out of them / real world comparison to the podiums. I admit I love my podiums AND my original crampons.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

*xpedo spry*








looks like these were just released from XPEDO. some won't like the relative lack of pins (7 pins per side) but the placement looks good. also, many will want to immediately upgrade the pins to the spike or split pins. 
other than that, hard to argue with 260g and 11mm thick for $80, with a decent platform size (106 x 100mm). might not be for the clydesdales or for hard core dh/freeride, but they might be just fine.
I am ordering a set today - will post more when I receive them.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm going from Crankbrothers Candy's + Specialized MTB something or other carbon shoes to the Ultimates with Teva Links shoes.

Can anyone ballpark how much I should lower my saddle?

Thanks!!!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

8664 said:


> that combo rocks! Crampon Ultimate with Straitline AMP Pins there are a litle shorter pins and works perfect


Did you have to tap larger threads in for the AMP pins?

gabrielle


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

*Help me overthink pedals for my DJ bike*

I "need" some new pedals for my DJ bike, currently it has Wellgo LU-A52's. Although I don't have huge feet (US 10), I'm finding the platforms a wee bit small (100 x 95). Also the grip is lackluster even with my 5.10 hellcats. I don't really jump, this is my pumptrack / play bike.

After reading through this thread I have a burning desire to try out some super-thin pedals. I'm kind of waffling between the HT AE03s, Crampon Ultimates, Spank Spikes and DMR Vaults.

AE03's
Pros: 11mm thin, cap head pins (a better design IMHO)
Cons: cost ($140), internet chatter about reliability, questionable availabilty of service parts, only marginally larger (102 x 96) and actually will probably seem smaller since they have a lower Q-factor than my LU-A52's. Come to think of it, these are off the list now.

Crampons:
Pros: 11mm thin, pedals and customer service almost universally praised, larger (106mm x 106mm)
Cons: cost ($160), set screw pins, not sure about the convex shape...

Vaults:
Pros: huge (115 x 115mm), reportedly bombproof bearings, real concave, like the flip pin design, less astronomical cost ($110)
Cons: won't get to experience true thinness (17mm)

Spikes:
Pros: 12mm thin, cap head pins, good reliability reports, $115 
Cons: Can't figure out how big the platforms are- everywhere I see them measured at 90 sq cm, but what are the L x W measurements?


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

Love my Vaults, not sure the experience of thin is all that much of a con.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

zuuds said:


> Spikes:
> Pros: 12mm thin, cap head pins, good reliability reports, $115
> Cons: Can't figure out how big the platforms are- everywhere I see them measured at 90 sq cm, but what are the L x W measurements?


111mm x 111mm according to my ruler...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Another report on my AMPs, sporting aluminum Superstar pins for about half a year now. Those pins still hold up even though I clip them on urban stuff. They are wearing down of course but it's slow enough, I haven't replaced any so far. The damage to shoe soles is reduced a lot as compared to stock pins, the pits created are much more shallow.


----------



## Gunnar Westholm (Nov 2, 2005)

Is there no words at all on the VP-DH1 pedal? VP Bicycle Components
VP Pilot Super Flat Pedals - 2013 Mountain Bike Components at Eurobike 2012 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB
They look sweet. Would really like to get a pair (to first try out on the bike of my (pedal-)striking girlfriend..


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

NWS said:


> HT AE01s are now on ebay for about $100 shipped. I received mine a couple days ago, and they _look _ very nice. I probably won't be riding again until April or May though, so I can't give them a proper review until then.
> 
> Bi King 2013 HT AE01 MTB BMX Pedals Black 358G | eBay


The AE01s have disappeared from eBay for the moment, but allow me to direct your attention back to the AX01 for a moment:

Bi King HT AX01 MTB BMX Pedals Red 363G TB01B | eBay

$54, shipped!

I had those on my bike for quite a while, but switched them out for AE01s a week ago. I'm not sure which I prefer, but I'm leaning toward the AX01s. Which is funny because they're half the price.

I think my idea of the perfect pedal would look like an AE01 from the side, and like an AX01 from the top. The small size of the AX01 seemed a little odd at first, but I miss it now. My feet are of normal size, and I ride in 5.10 Impact highs, size 9.5, and the AX01 is _exactly_ as big as I want pedal to be. No more, no less.

The thin design of the AE01 just isn't noticeable, at least not for me / for how and where I ride. Looks cool, makes sense... just doesn't seem to matter.

I'll probably switch back and forth a couple times before I make up my mind.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Gunnar Westholm said:


> Is there no words at all on the VP-DH1 pedal? VP Bicycle Components
> VP Pilot Super Flat Pedals - 2013 Mountain Bike Components at Eurobike 2012 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB
> They look sweet. Would really like to get a pair (to first try out on the bike of my (pedal-)striking girlfriend..


Hi Mr. Gunnar Westholm,

I was also very interested in this pedal and the product manager at VP Components was kind enough to share information about the pedal with me. Unfortunately, while they loved how this 6mm thick pedal performed they never could get the bearings to last long enough to warrant taking the product to market. Erik stated that they would use what they learned in working on this pedal in other products down the road.

To my knowledge the thinnest currently available pedal, using the standard connection to the crankarm, is 10mm. I've been exceedingly happy with the Crampon Ultimate and have them on 4 of my bikes.

Good luck in your search!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@powderturns: The XPEDO's look batman gotham style like. Good lookers. Check in with feedback!

@VP: re magnesium Crampon's, I like that they're lighter than the Ultimates, however, the painted surface and DU bushings are a huge turn off. Lack of reliability for just day to day urban riding, even!


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

I attended the Bike Dealer Camp this weekend in PC and while demoing some bikes I used some different pedals (I have DVR Vaults on my 5.7). 

Spank Pikes (on a 429c) - these were OK, not great. The screws provided an OK grip, but the pedal is not concave (like my Vaults) and that made a difference.

HT (AE01 or AE02??) (on an Intense Tracer) - I didn't like these at all, my foot was sliding all over the pedal, and I suspect part of the reason is that the pedal is not concave, and that it has no screws in the center part of the pedal.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

illnacord said:


> @powderturns: The XPEDO's look batman gotham style like. Good lookers. Check in with feedback!
> 
> I like them so far. I live in Calgary and have just been using them for local rips on the city trails, so not as rough as mtn trails (but still mtn biking - not paved pathways haha), but they grip well and i like the platform size and style. I swapped out all stock pins on the right pedal for xpedo's split pins. honestly, no perceptible difference in grip, but time will tell. I think you could also use some machined pins if you reallly wanted something longer to use. i run 5.10s, but had one ride in my lousy skate shoes - no problems there either. for the weight and price, I'd say they're hard to beat... going to nelson next week so they will get a proper beating there.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Dreadnought Pedals (Superstar UK)*

_The dreadnought pedal is milled from solid 6061 aluminium billet, concave fit for your foot due to the varying pin height, two pin colours from red, black, lime, blue, gold, electric blue, silver and orange. Pedals available in red, raw aluminium or black anodized, optional Titanium axle upgrade. 460g per pair, 2 year warranty and crash replacement warranty._


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

illnacord said:


> _The dreadnought pedal is milled from solid 6061 aluminium billet, concave fit for your foot due to the varying pin height, two pin colours from red, black, lime, blue, gold, electric blue, silver and orange. Pedals available in red, raw aluminium or black anodized, optional Titanium axle upgrade. 460g per pair, 2 year warranty and crash replacement warranty._
> 
> View attachment 822598


WTF is this ? Looks like it came out of a box of Legos lol .


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Why can't someone just make a pedal that has a nice big platform with solid pins that can take abuse and is less than $100?

Something like the atomlab GI pedal but without the soft butter cast aluminum body and weak spindle and with solid pins that screw in from the bottom. 








I thought that the saint was the answer but then I went to the lbs to try them out and the platform is tiny.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

HungarianBarbarian said:


> Why can't someone just make a pedal that has a nice big platform with solid pins that can take abuse and is less than $100?


You get what you pay for. I don't know how many pedals you've destroyed so far but my guess is if you'd paid $125 to $150 for a set of Spikes or Podiums you'd still be rocking them...

That's the problem with a lot of people. Myself included so I'm not singling anyone out. We don't want to spend the big bucks on the better gear but then wind up spending as much or more replacing inferior products.

I tried a pair of Deity knockoffs off Ebay to see if I wanted to get back on platforms and they worked alright but after a month or so I was replacing 2-4 pins per pedal per ride. At the same time I bought a pair of Fox riding shoes off Chainlove. They were alright.

Dropped the dough on a pair of Spikes and 510s and I stick to them very well and I've been beating the sh|t outta them for almost two years and replaced exactly TWO pins in that time.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

big0mike said:


> *You get what you pay for.* I don't know how many pedals you've destroyed so far but my guess is *if you'd paid $125 to $150 for a set of Spikes or Podiums you'd still be rocking them...*
> 
> That's the problem with a lot of people. Myself included so I'm not singling anyone out. We don't want to spend the big bucks on the better gear but then wind up spending as much or more replacing inferior products.
> 
> ...


No, not really. I've owned 2 sets of Podiums in the last 2 years and none lasted a full season of singletrack riding in the Midwest (from May to September, weekends only). Grip was insane, so was the pedal design and overall feel. What they lacked was long term durability. And customer service. The miniscule bearings were the first to go always. And I paid on average about $150+ for each pair.

Now lets compare a set of cheap $50 HT Nano pedals I've gotten on ebay 3 years ago. They are still spinning smooth, zero play, and all my pins have been intact. Although I did replace them with longer pins, but still, they are beat up a ton more than the fancy boutique Podiums and still spinning. Don't knock the 17mm thin "cheap" pedal category. Same experience I've had with the Kona Wah Wah, another HT rebrand that required zero maintenance, although the stock pins again were too small.

I have yet to read about any 11-13mm thin pedal out there that isn't plagued with some sort of bearing or durability problems. And prices just keep rising on them.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know...my Crampon Ultimates are rockin, problem free.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

eurospek said:


> No, not really. I've owned 2 sets of Podiums in the last 2 years and none lasted a full season of singletrack riding in the Midwest (from May to September, weekends only). Grip was insane, so was the pedal design and overall feel. What they lacked was long term durability. And customer service. The miniscule bearings were the first to go always. And I paid on average about $150+ for each pair.


Just to balance it, my 2011 Podiums are still kicking and the bearings are still turning (although by now they might just be lumps of metal and grease), through Yorkshire weather and grit too!

If I have one complaint about Podiums the platform isn't quite wide enough, the big bearing gets in the way a bit inboard and they need another centimetre or so outboard for my giant sasquatch feet.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Crampon Ultimates are the best pedal available...still.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

So far so good on my Podiums. Been riding them since last fall.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

illnacord said:


> @VP: re magnesium Crampon's, I like that they're lighter than the Ultimates, however, the painted surface and DU bushings are a huge turn off. Lack of reliability for just day to day urban riding, even!


They have been extremely reliable for me, and I'm a big rider in very dusty nasty conditions. They develop a few thousandths of an inch of play as they break in, and they stay that way. They don't get worse for a LONG time. Fantastic pedal, and they've proven to be very reliable for myself, and about 5 other people I know that use them.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I got my Podiums in June 2010, 3yrs later they're working like the day I got them, albeit a little dinged up.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Bought my Shimano Saints in February so 6 months of use....still going strong (as you would expect), no foot slippage, and compared to some Hope pedals i saw (£120 for a pair) i can get three pairs!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

eurospek said:


> No, not really. I've owned 2 sets of Podiums in the last 2 years and none lasted a full season of singletrack riding in the Midwest (from May to September, weekends only). Grip was insane, so was the pedal design and overall feel. What they lacked was long term durability. And customer service. The miniscule bearings were the first to go always. And I paid on average about $150+ for each pair.


Well, I'd bet you are the exception and not the rule. I doubt that Point One, or anyone, could make a mid- to high-dollar pedal that breaks very easily and consistently and stay in business.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

big0mike said:


> You get what you pay for. I don't know how many pedals you've destroyed so far but my guess is if you'd paid $125 to $150 for a set of Spikes or Podiums you'd still be rocking them...
> 
> That's the problem with a lot of people. Myself included so I'm not singling anyone out. We don't want to spend the big bucks on the better gear but then wind up spending as much or more replacing inferior products.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're happy with your spikes but neither of the pedals you suggested are even close to the size of the GIs. Spikes have a 90mmx90mm platform with a huge lump by the axle and almost no support aside from the pins themselves. There is almost no platform under your foot.

The only high end pedals with decent size are the twenty6 and DMR vault. twenty6 actually lists support only by pins as a feature. Vaults are nice but again much smaller actual area of platform support than the GIs.

When I first saw the saints I liked the adjustable short pins and massive flat areas for support. I almost bought some from jenson without trying them. Then I went an lbs(Herb Bauer in Fresno) and noticed that their prices were pretty much the same as jenson. I was going to buy them on the spot until I stepped on one and realized that the platform is much smaller than my shoes.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

HungarianBarbarian said:


> I'm glad you're happy with your spikes but neither of the pedals you suggested are even close to the size of the GIs. Spikes have a 90mmx90mm platform with a huge lump by the axle and almost no support aside from the pins themselves. There is almost no platform under your foot.


I'm not sure what pedal you are talking about but it certainly doesn't sound like the Spikes.

I just measured mine a couple weeks ago for someone in this thread. They are 111mm square. There's no "lump" anywhere










Unless you are talking about the spot where the bearings are and the axle screws into the crank. You would never have your foot misplaced so far as to notice that.

and I have no idea what you mean by "no support aside form the pins." It's a big pedal under your foot. The pins sink into your sole as well as the sole compressing which means your foot is resting on the platform. Do you think your shoes rest comfortably atop the pins without compressing? You are actually on the platform.










They are big, flat and thin with plenty of pins and traction and one of the best bangs for your buck out there.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Post a pic then.

From spank website 90+x 90+.

And it's obvious from the pic that the lump overlaps the inner pins.

As far as the size of the platform the only part of the platform with any flat area is the front right where there are 3 pins.

Again I 'm glad you're happy with your spikes. I'm not trying to say that they're not good pedals they're just not what I'm looking for.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I spent about 3 months on Spikes after having my bike with Crampon Ultimates stolen. The Spikes don't compare when it comes to grip. In that time I slipped off my Spikes 5-6 times, resulting in gnarly pedal/shin conflict. I'm sure there are some technique issues involved in these mishaps, but the regular grub screws in the Crampons are much better. 

IMHO, both pedals are awesome, but there's a feeling of the Crampons disappearing under my foot and feeling better connected to my bike, not having almost any strikes and never slipping. With the Spikes, I'm always aware of the pedal...don't know if that makes sense to anyone.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

HungarianBarbarian said:


> I was going to buy them on the spot until I stepped on one and realized that the platform is much smaller than my shoes.


I know it's counter-intuitive, but I'm pretty sold on the small-pedal idea now. It makes it so easy to feel exactly where my foot is on the pedal. The drawback is that I notice being just a little off-center... but the advantage is that when I'm just a little off-center, I feel it, so I fix it.

I'm moving these back onto my main bike before my next ride:

Bi King HT AX01 MTB BMX Pedals Red 363G TB01B | eBay


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

HungarianBarbarian said:


> From spank website 90+x 90+.


Yeah, I saw that and I have no idea what they are measuring...










Not sure what I was measuring the first time but that's approximately 111mm wide and 108mm tall.



HungarianBarbarian said:


> And it's obvious from the pic that the lump overlaps the inner pins.


No, it doesn't.



HungarianBarbarian said:


> As far as the size of the platform the only part of the platform with any flat area is the front right where there are 3 pins.


I'm not sure why you think having the platform actually be a flat platform is necessary. Your foot doesn't need that much support under the pedal. But, we all get things in our head that probably don't matter.

I never like the Crampons because the pins screwed in from the top instead of the bottom like the Spikes. Likely doesn't matter but I had a hard on for bottom install with a big head so I got the Spikes.

Just out of curiosity, what pedal fits your criteria?



scvkurt03 said:


> I spent about 3 months on Spikes after having my bike with Crampon Ultimates stolen. The Spikes don't compare when it comes to grip. In that time I slipped off my Spikes 5-6 times, resulting in gnarly pedal/shin conflict. I'm sure there are some technique issues involved in these mishaps, but the regular grub screws in the Crampons are much better.


I've never ridden Crampons but will never believe that those little pins are gonna hold me on the pedals all the time under any condition. Any pedals. I slip off occasionally and after the first time I wear my Rage shin guards in addition the my Kyle Strait knees and Troy Lee elbow/forearm guards every ride.

Maybe the Crampons are better for grip. I don't know and don't have another $150 in my pocket with nothing to do so that I can try them out. But, I'll likely always wear my shin guards.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

NWS: I want to see those triangularly small footprint pedals on your mountain bike. Can you take a pic and post? Small pedals are cool if you have a lot of spring in your shoes (like an SPD pedal with a carbon soled cycling shoe), but with a small platform and flexy shoes, you do lose quite a bit of efficiency, not to mention creating a whole lotta' hot points in your foot. You'll know what I mean after riding 50 miles on a track bike with quill style traditional toe clipped pedals.


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not sure why you think having the platform actually be a flat platform is necessary. Your foot doesn't need that much support under the pedal. But, we all get things in our head that probably don't matter.

I never like the Crampons because the pins screwed in from the top instead of the bottom like the Spikes. Likely doesn't matter but I had a hard on for bottom install with a big head so I got the Spikes.


The Pins on the Crampons have Allen heads on both ends- so you can always remove them. FYI


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

illnacord said:


> NWS: I want to see those triangularly small footprint pedals on your mountain bike. Can you take a pic and post? Small pedals are cool if you have a lot of spring in your shoes (like an SPD pedal with a carbon soled cycling shoe), but with a small platform and flexy shoes, you do lose quite a bit of efficiency, not to mention creating a whole lotta' hot points in your foot. You'll know what I mean after riding 50 miles on a track bike with quill style traditional toe clipped pedals.


I'm too lazy to take a picture of my own, but here's a picture I found via via Google Image Search:










I ride in 5.10 Impact shoes, the soles are stiff enough that I haven't had any problems with these pedals. They're not as stiff as SPDs but they're nothing like regular street shoes either.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a little surprised to hear that the Saint platform size is a concern. I guess it is a little small but the pedal is so much farther from the crank than others that I find that I can get more of my size 13 foot on the pedal comfortably.

Want to see a small platform? Check out the AMP pedals...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AMPs are perfect for me, with a size ten foot. They're nice and light too.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

I had trouble with the Amps. Killer pedal, but the platform didn't seem wide enough with Teva Links. The pins also didn't hook up with them all that well either. 

Great pedal, just didn't work for me. 

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

If the Amps had the q-factor of the Saints they would have worked well for me. I started working on a design to use the DeFacto pedal's spindle to make an Amp-style pedal, just wider/longer. Then the Saints came out.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

My size 16 sasquatch feet are interested in those Saints, I have Straitlines (old ones) and Podiums now, both a wonderful but my feet hang over the outer edge even with the shoe rubbing the crank arm. Those look, lovely.


----------



## arun21 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just got the Origin 8 Pro Form UL pedals. Ridiculous name, but they are great. Grippy, light, not an overly huge platfrom like some I've tried. Check them out. Readily available on amazon/ebay. $70 seems to be about the going rate. Amazon.com: origin 8 pro form ul


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

Like the Crampons on my Carve Pro so well that I'm getting a set for my SS build. 
And then another set for my Stumpy FSR EVO Expert when it arrives.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

After years on clipless, I'm back to flats with a set of these Nukeproof Electron pedals:










I was skeptical about the nylon composite material but I put a couple days on them at Highland and they're damn near perfect.

Super light, thin, huge platform, tall, replaceable pins, excellent build quality. I use them with 5.10 Freerider shoes. Oh and they're less than $50.

I'm in awe about how much better flats are for DH. I felt faster and more confident after just the first run. F--- yeah.


----------



## pfb (Jul 31, 2005)

Epic thread!

Wanted some pinned/thin platform pedals for my Yeti SB-66 without spending a fortune, so I bought some $50 VP 001 pedals.

Big mistake... A few rides and they are trashed. Super soft, a few rock strikes the bent like tin, plus they were making a creaking/clicking noise that made me think my bottom bracket bearings were shot. Nope, swapped the pedals and no more noise.

I narrowed down their replacements to either the Spank Spikes (about $105 delivered) or Canfield Crampon Ultimates (about $160 delivered).

Edit:
Just pulled the trigger on the Crampon Ultimates... Hoping they ship pretty fast!


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

have HT's AE03 for a few weeks now and can say only good things about them.
ton of grip, more clearance than I'll ever need, super thin and look the business.

hope that impression will still be there in a year's time.

I already see they'll need a few times a year total dismantling and cleaning as I see there isn't any protection from the elements on the spindle. no problem, I already pay a lot of attention to my bikes being clean and grit free as much as possible.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice! My main complain about the AE01s is the pin design. I've already busted one of the middle pins clean off and there's no way to remove it. On the AE03, *all *of the pins install from the back, which is how it should be.

But at $140 on ebay, I can stick with the 01s until a few more pins break off.


----------



## ashas (Jan 22, 2009)

good deal on 01's NWS. good luck with the pedals and try not to lose other pins 
I paid 80€'s for AE03's. good deal as well...


----------



## mikede (Nov 24, 2012)

still loving my hopes.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

pfb said:


> Epic thread!
> 
> Wanted some pinned/thin platform pedals for my Yeti SB-66 without spending a fortune, so I bought some $50 VP 001 pedals.
> 
> ...


Love the Crampons! Great pedal and they hook up with my Links perfectly.

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

I loved the HT ME03T's but a rock took a chunk out of them so I went to Crampon Ultimates. I was bummed because really liked them, super light and tons of grip. 

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Why so few people go with Saints is beyond me.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

daisycutter said:


> Why so few people go with Saints is beyond me.


Had them, didn't like them


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm kind of a pedal geek. I've tried almost all the big ones. Twenty6, Point Ones, Specialized, Wellego, etc.

HT AE03 is by far my favorite pedal of them all.


----------



## jcmjrt (Aug 25, 2013)

So I recently purchased a Trek Lush SL 14.5 (yes, I'm short and generally rather small including my feet) which is my first full suspension bike and I have started the upgrade evolution to make it mine. I've already changed the handlebar out to a Bontrager CF and new grips - the OEM handlebars were way too narrow and the grips were just rather cheap. I've got some five ten karver's on their way to me and I would like to get a good platform pedal and replace the rather heavy and thick wellgo which is currently on the bike. I've been reading reviews and am at least initially interested in the HT products - particularly the ME03T but the post above about having a chunk coming out gives me pause...especially since the poster replaced it with a different pedal. I was also interested in the HTAE03 but it's quite a bit heavier....although still lighter than many.
My riding is a mix of downhill and general trail riding. I just got back a couple of weeks ago from Utah and riding the JEM trail, etc and will be heading to Northstar this Fri. Planning to head for Phoenix (South Mountain area I believe), Prescott, Sedona area for this XMAS. What would you recommend?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone interested in Spank Spikes but is counting the grams...


Standard Spank Spike Pedals, Ti Axles, Gold Anodized 7-Series Alloy Pins

This should see the pedals closer to 335gr. Still in testing but I suspect there will be more news available soon.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got some HT AEO1`s on sale. Like them a lot.
Will prob put them on my backup bike soon and get some AE03`s for my main bike. Pegs look like a better design on the 03`s and easier to replace.



Have been using Ezra flats from VeinBmx.com, only I change the outer pins with longer 10mm pins I found at Home Depot. Made the grip 100% better. Those are great pedals for about $30


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

guitarjohn21 said:


> Got some HT AEO1`s on sale. Like them a lot.
> Will prob put them on my backup bike soon and get some AE03`s for my main bike. Pegs look like a better design on the 03`s and easier to replace.


Where's this sale?


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

It was at cycle world in chatsworth CA, and they were one of the last pairs a few weeks ago.
Ask for Mike ...


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

guitarjohn21 said:


> It was at cycle world in chatsworth CA, and they were one of the last pairs a few weeks ago.
> Ask for Mike ...


Hah! That's my LBS. Haven't been in there in a while...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

There were some AE03s up for sale on ebay the other day via Bi_King, the same vendor I got my AX01s from. AE01s/03s aren't always available, but they come and go. Check periodically if you don't find them right away, they'll probably come back.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

> Chromag's newest pedal, the Contact, was designed by Brandon Semenuk, with a 15mm thick platform that extends inboard to provide extra control during bouts of mid-air trickery.












Friday Randoms - Eurobike 2013 - Pinkbike


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

jcmjrt said:


> So I recently purchased a Trek Lush SL 14.5 (yes, I'm short and generally rather small including my feet) which is my first full suspension bike and I have started the upgrade evolution to make it mine. I've already changed the handlebar out to a Bontrager CF and new grips - the OEM handlebars were way too narrow and the grips were just rather cheap. I've got some five ten karver's on their way to me and I would like to get a good platform pedal and replace the rather heavy and thick wellgo which is currently on the bike. I've been reading reviews and am at least initially interested in the HT products - particularly the ME03T but the post above about having a chunk coming out gives me pause...especially since the poster replaced it with a different pedal. I was also interested in the HTAE03 but it's quite a bit heavier....although still lighter than many.
> 
> My riding is a mix of downhill and general trail riding. I just got back a couple of weeks ago from Utah and riding the JEM trail, etc and will be heading to Northstar this Fri. Planning to head for Phoenix (South Mountain area I believe), Prescott, Sedona area for this XMAS. What would you recommend?


I'd still go with the HT's. They are killer pedals and the MEs are stupid light. You can always try their AE pedals. Those are great too.

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

Canfield Crampon Ultimates are awesome too and about the same price. 

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmjrt (Aug 25, 2013)

I decided to go with the HT ME03Ts and am awaiting their arrival. The Karver's have arrived. Nice looking shoe and the sole looks like it will be sticky...but these are definitely not lightweight...although when heading downhill at rather high speeds, sticky counts more than light.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

jcmjrt said:


> Planning to head for Phoenix (South Mountain area I believe), Prescott, Sedona area for this XMAS. What would you recommend?


For South Mountain you will want a TOUGH pedal. If you are anything but a stellar rider you'll be beating the sh|t outta them on the rocks left and right. SoMo is pretty unique in it's terrain. Lots of rocks. Lots of technical climbing. Lots of very rocky descents. But, given your bike is 120mm and looks to be more of an XC bike you may not be riding the same trails as my crew does.

Prescott and Sedona are more forgiving on the gear but I haven't ridden either of them as extensively as SoMo. You may like Phoenix Mountains Preserve as well. It has more in the way of "friendlier" trails although there are plenty of trails to eat your bike up. I just destroyed a derailleur for the second time in a row down one trail.

Be sure to chime in on the Arizona board when you visit. You'll likely find plenty of people to hook up with for rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

big0mike said:


> For South Mountain you will want a TOUGH pedal. If you are anything but a stellar rider you'll be beating the sh|t outta them on the rocks left and right. SoMo is pretty unique in it's terrain. Lots of rocks. Lots of technical climbing. Lots of very rocky descents. But, given your bike is 120mm and looks to be more of an XC bike you may not be riding the same trails as my crew does.
> 
> Prescott and Sedona are more forgiving on the gear but I haven't ridden either of them as extensively as SoMo. You may like Phoenix Mountains Preserve as well. It has more in the way of "friendlier" trails although there are plenty of trails to eat your bike up. I just destroyed a derailleur for the second time in a row down one trail.
> 
> Be sure to chime in on the Arizona board when you visit. You'll likely find plenty of people to hook up with for rides. :thumbsup:


I go through 2 sets of Wellgo MG1s every year at SoMo, they are inexpensive, light and work great. Pedals are a wear item at SoMo so refuse to buy expensive ones.

I made one disappear the other day when I was pedaling downhill and slammed it into a big rock, whole magnesium body exploded and only thing left was the spindle .


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

jcmjrt said:


> I decided to go with the HT ME03Ts and am awaiting their arrival. The Karver's have arrived. Nice looking shoe and the sole looks like it will be sticky...but these are definitely not lightweight...although when heading downhill at rather high speeds, sticky counts more than light.


very nice, great pedal!

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

In2falling said:


> I go through 2 sets of Wellgo MG1s every year at SoMo, they are inexpensive, light and work great. Pedals are a wear item at SoMo so refuse to buy expensive ones.
> 
> I made one disappear the other day when I was pedaling downhill and slammed it into a big rock, whole magnesium body exploded and only thing left was the spindle .


And you haven't even been tempted to try something more expensive and better built to see if they'd last longer? I don't know of anyone that burns through pedals like that even on SoMo. I'm not sure if that means you are a rock star on the bike or an even bigger hack than me


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

big0mike said:


> And you haven't even been tempted to try something more expensive and better built to see if they'd last longer? I don't know of anyone that burns through pedals like that even on SoMo. I'm not sure if that means you are a rock star on the bike or an even bigger hack than me


^^ The "M" in MG-1 means magnesium, which I believe is lighter than aluminum, but also not as durable or strong. People often complain that they rip pins out of magnesium body pedals so I guess it makes sense you're killing these quick.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The MG-1 has a thin stop right in front where you hit them. I smashed through a few sets of those years back. Light, Cheep and disposable. Canfield Ultimates all the way.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with others. I have done a lot of riding on SoMo. A lot of it with MG-1's too. I ripped several pins out, but never broke one. The new generation of thinner pedals are a lot nicer to ride than the MG-1. I have far fewer pedal slips even with moderately thinner pedals. I really like the new Shimano Saints but almost any of the newer, thinner pedals coming out will be tougher.


----------



## jcmjrt (Aug 25, 2013)

The pedals arrived yesterday! That was fast shipping from Taiwan. 

They certainly are light, look quite nicely made and came with a 1/2 dozen extra pins. It's almost a shame to think about scratching them up.  Life has been a little busy lately but I'm hoping that I can get out and try them out properly next weekend. Has anyone tried a shuttle service around Santa Cruz or Downieville? ...or maybe I'll just go back to Northstar....I'm sure I'll find someplace appropriate to scratch up my new pedals.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

big0mike said:


> And you haven't even been tempted to try something more expensive and better built to see if they'd last longer? I don't know of anyone that burns through pedals like that even on SoMo. I'm not sure if that means you are a rock star on the bike or an even bigger hack than me


No not close to being a rock star and after watching some of your videos I can say you are a bigger braver hack than I . I am more like one of Jerry Kids on a bike . I think it's the years of riding a vp-free with 15.5" BB then going to a much lower BB. I will have to break down and try some thin alloy pedal next and see if they last longer.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

In2falling said:


> after watching some of your videos I can say you are a bigger braver hack than I . I am more like one of Jerry Kids on a bike .


I feel exactly like one of Jerry's Kids after watching my videos...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

From Eurobike news: Race Face is releasing Aeffect and Atlas flat pedals.












> Race Face are also releasing a shed load of new products for 2014 including the Aeffect Pedals, which come in 3 different colour ways, blue, black and red. The pins are replaceable, and the platform is slightly concaved.














> Not only are Race Face releasing the Aeffect pedals they're also putting out these Atlas pedals, these are slightly more expensive than the Aeffect, they're about 20 grams lighter than the Aeffect, a larger platform which is also concave. These pins are also replaceable. These pedals are pretty thin, about 14mm at the widest point.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

What does "double concave" mean (Race Face Atlas pedal)? Does the center still bulge up?

I love the feeling of being almost centered with the spindle that my ultra-thin VP-59 pedals give on my around-town mellow-trail bike. But I don't like the bulge in the center. So it seems I have conflicting requirements: both thin and concave. What is the limit on thinness when looking for a slightly concave shape?

I've read the last 20 or so pages of this thread, and it seems the Crampons are the most popular choice, but they are convex. 

Concave platforms include Saints, DMR Vaults and Hope F20s. The DMRs are 17mm thick, the hopes are 16mm thick and I beleive the Saints are 18mm thick. The Race Face Atlas claims a height of 12-14.5mm - but does that come at the cost of a truly concave platform?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

IMHO Shimano flat pedals are the ones to look at for doubly concave shape. And many BMX plastic pedals, which are not thin at all.


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

I love my DMR Vaults, especially how the pins (through-threaded, use multiple length as desired, easy to purchase replacement versions) and concavity give a great grip. And if these are considered thick by some, I never notice the extra few millimeters.

And for the price (just over US$100) I find these to be the best option (over Shimano, which is still a good option).


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*What Makes a Pedal Popular?*

TooSteep: you mentioned that the "Crampons are the most popular from reading the last 20 pages." There are quite a few pedals that are just as popular and then popularity has a few variables: *price, design, durability, availability*. Reading reviews and opinions of other MTBR members is helpful (thank you to those posting reviews and photos!), but the dependable way to find out if you like the pedals is to try the pedals on your own bike and preferred terrain.

I haven't tried the Crampons but the thin design is helping their popularity.

Just saw these platform pedals from XPEDO at *260g*, magnesium, cromo spindles, cartridge/DU (weak point), 28 pins, 106x100x11. Retails for under $80.


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## WilsonDoL (Sep 21, 2012)

While each pedal is different, one common note of advice (not just from me, and not shared by all here) is to that a pedal with the cartridge/DU "housing" extending the entire pedal width is a key feature. I made it a requirement for my recent purchase.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I do NOT advise using magnesium pedals for aggressive trail riding. Since this thread is in the downhill forum, I'm assuming you guys will be beating the snot out of your pedals. Magnesium can only take a few decent hits before pins start getting torn out and pedal bodies start cracking. Stick to a solid aluminum platform and ignore the super lightweight pedals if you plan to beat on them. The Crampons are popular because they're light, thin AND bulletproof


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

anyone have any thoughts on nylon body pedals?

I'm checking these out:
Mesa MP Platform Pedal with Replaceable Pins | Fyxation

light and 105mm wide (is that wide?) I've really liked the Deity Decoys but too cheap to spend the money. These will go on a transition double and will see a lot of jumps and drops. mostly smooth/buffed trails.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I'm about to try some nylon composite, doubly concave BMX pedals, with molded pins though. Maybe I will like them (grip is suspect), and they should really extend the life of shoe soles. I'll have to test it in the long run of course, what turns out cheaper: replacing shoes or replacing plastic pedals.

Trying to save shoes has the additional benefit if one is used to a nicely worn-in pair and has trouble getting used to new ones.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Maybe I will like them (grip is suspect), and they should really extend the life of shoe soles.


Get some skateboard grip tape and stick strips to the pedal body, your feet will thanks you! Plastic pedals become lethal when you get them wet, which is where the grip tape hack comes in.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

but wouldn't the pins keep your foot in place?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

No idea, I'm yet to test it.. hoping for the doubly concave shape to help with that.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

jojotherider said:


> but wouldn't the pins keep your foot in place?


If they're metal pins, then yes to a point, if they're plastic molded pins forget it. I've learned this first hand (or rather, first shin).


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

A new pair of shoes is cheaper than a trip to the ER.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I'm not going to go full on jumping on those pedals right away )
I'll start with small stuff and see if I can adapt.


----------



## davidad2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Chimpanzeeoo said:


> Anyone know of any low price-point platform pedals, without sacrificing too much performance?


I'm using the specialized p series pedals for 20$ and they have been working great with 5.10's. The grooves in the pedal give extra grip. I've just been using them for chair lift runs and it's still easy to reposition your foot in a pinch if you need to.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Man, who knew that it was possible to make deciding on a pedal so difficult? I needed to pick up two sets of pedals. One for my Transition Bottlerocket and one for my Transition Double. I didn't want to go super cheap, but I also didn't want to spend more than $150 total for both sets (including tax and shipping). So after doing a bunch of digging around between this thread and other searches, I ended up grabbing one of each of these sets:

Moove Torque (Thru Pin) ($64usd shipped)









Deity Compound ($51usd shipped)









I figured the Torque would be similar to the Deity Decoys I had in the past and really liked, but with thru pins instead of grub screws.

The Compounds seemed to have some good reviews with those that have tried them. I almost ordered the Fyxation pedals I referenced earlier, but I like that the Compounds have a nylon body which, in theory, will be stronger. At first I wasn't keen to the idea of the non-metal body, but with the metal pins, I think it ought to work out ok. My biggest concern is how they'll grip (or not) when its wet/muddy out. I sent mail to Deity asking how the grip would compare to the Decoys. I expected that there would be less grip, however, Eric Davies' email indicated that they're just as grippy and some people have reported them being even more grippy.

So, I should have both of them in the next week or so (didn't realize the Moove pedals were coming from Ireland to me in Seattle). I'll get a couple rides on them and report back my opinions. I'll be riding them in FiveTen Lion Kings and the previous pedals I've used are the Deity Decoys, some Kona Pedals (not wah wahs or jackshits), and an older Specialized platform.

edit: also lol and my reading comprehension. The Fyxation Mesa MP is made from Nylon as well.

-joel


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

As I see it about plastic pedals, there are only 2 body materials: polycarbonate, which is transparent, and nylon/fiber composite, which is opaque. Fiber filling could be glass, aramid (kevlar) or carbon.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

so, I have to say that my initial impression of the deity compound pedals is positive. they are certainly thin and light weight. I also think the dimensions are nice and big too. I thought I saw somewhere its 106mm by 105mm. I'd go measure, but my bike is at my friends house currently.

I didn't get to try them on a muddy day, but it was still a wet day. I was wearing five ten lion kings. I was on a run called bermsled, which as you can guess, is full of berms to pump in and out of and some pedaling between sets. I didn't slip a pedal once and felt like I was locked in pretty good. I was actually surprised by this. when I first put the pedals on, I definitely didn't feel like I was locked on like the decoys I was comparing to. I felt like I was missing something with only 2 front pins instead of 3. this turned out to be a non-issue as I felt I had all the traction I needed for the trail I was on. I will admit that I would still like to have that third pin. I was riding smooth trail on a Transition Double. I'd be curious to see if traction would feel the same on a rougher trail. I'm also curious how they are in muddy conditions.

In terms of the body, there wasn't anything about my riding day that said, "hey, you're on nylon pedal bodies". All I noticed was that I was on a nice wide platform. The other thing about the body is that its not concaved at all. I'm not sure why Deity went this route. However, just like only having 2 pins on the front row, this proved to be a non-issue out on the trail.

So, if I were to make a change or suggestion to Deity, I'd add that 3rd pin in the front row. It looks like there is enough space for it. I'd also make it a concave body. That way you'd feel more like you're "in" the pedal rather than on it. If I were to guess, I'd say that Deity designed the pedal as is to make it easier for the rider to reposition on the pedal. At the same time, if you're more locked into the pedal, why would you need to reposition?

Unfortunately, I wont be able to get more riding time on them this year. While on the same trail, I broke my collar bone in a crash. I was trying to clear some jumps when things went awry for me. The crash was in no way related to the pedals. It just means that I'm done riding until next spring. 

Hope that helps someone that's researching the Deity Compounds.

-joel


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ouch. Get well sooner, jojo.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

illnacord said:


> NWS: I want to see those triangularly small footprint pedals on your mountain bike. Can you take a pic and post? Small pedals are cool if you have a lot of spring in your shoes (like an SPD pedal with a carbon soled cycling shoe), but with a small platform and flexy shoes, you do lose quite a bit of efficiency, not to mention creating a whole lotta' hot points in your foot. You'll know what I mean after riding 50 miles on a track bike with quill style traditional toe clipped pedals.


What causes the "Hot spots" on your feet? Mine get to burning BAD!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

SAVAGESAM said:


> What causes the "Hot spots" on your feet? Mine get to burning BAD!


Thin flexy soled shoes cause hot spots (ex. skate shoes with vulcanized soles). Try something with a stiffer and thicker sole that spreads the load better to cure the hot spots.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Varaxis said:


> Thin flexy soled shoes cause hot spots (ex. skate shoes with vulcanized soles). Try something with a stiffer and thicker sole that spreads the load better to cure the hot spots.


Thank you very much. That SHI* is KILLING me. I'm into biking but don't know much. I keep hearing 510's. I'm guessing that's a biking/street shoe?


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Thank you very much. That SHI* is KILLING me. I'm into biking but don't know much. I keep hearing 510's. I'm guessing that's a biking/street shoe?


510s come in different flavors. Some look and feel just like a skate shoe but with super sticky soles. Others are heavier with a mid- or hi-top cut. Whatever flavor they are worth it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> Thin flexy soled shoes cause hot spots (ex. skate shoes with vulcanized soles). Try something with a stiffer and thicker sole that spreads the load better to cure the hot spots.





SAVAGESAM said:


> Thank you very much. That SHI* is KILLING me. I'm into biking but don't know much. I keep hearing 510's. I'm guessing that's a biking/street shoe?


I had the same issue with an old pair of skate shoe I was wearing when I first got flats. I have a pair of 5-10 and the sole feels a lot stiffer. Haven't ridden them yet.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I highly recommend the 510 Freeriders. I've had Spitfires, Impacts and Freeriders. Impacts are HEAVY duty! Way too much for the average trail rider. Spitfires are pretty good shoes but the uppers aren't very padded and they aren't as durable(the uppers). The Freeriders are serviceable out in public, driving to and from the trail, etc. Sole still has enough flex that you're not clumping around but plenty stiff to stay comfy on the bike. The padded toe box is much appreciated when you whack your foot on things

There's some killer deals floating around the web on the '13 model 510s. Google is your friend 

My Freeriders fit the same as Adidas...for ME. I wear 9.5 in both.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

My wote goes to the Twenty6 Predator Ti Pedal. I did a review btw, check it out:

All Mountain Next: Review: Twenty6 Predator Ti Pedal


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've been riding Crampon Ultimates for about 18 months and they finally need some service. So until I get around to it, I switched them for my Predators (steel axle). I remembered that the Predators were a lot grippier than the CUs, but it was still a "wow" experience.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm voting Deity Compounds until they bust in a way that is scary. They're hard to beat at $47.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just got these Xpedo MX FORCE magnesium pedals over Craigslist ($25, new in box)..470g. Can't find any info on Web, are they any good? It says "components by Wellgo", is it about the same as the Wellgo MG-1?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, the body is different shape, the internals are likely the same.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Xpedo SPRY XMX24MC Platform Pedals*

Mounted and tested with a comparison of the HT pedal line with the Xpedo SPRY pedals. The review is here.

_...The current generation of platform mountain bike riders want thinness and lightness. Where does a pedal manufacturer compromise? With most of the latest and greatest pedals in the $150+ range, they're far from affordable. Cycling legend, Keith Bontrager, once said, "Light, strong, cheap - pick two." Although Bontrager's maxim is almost always the case, the Xpedo SPRY pedals aim at giving the flat pedal cyclist all three: light, strong, cheap.
_


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

DFYFZX said:


> I do NOT advise using magnesium pedals for aggressive trail riding. Since this thread is in the downhill forum, I'm assuming you guys will be beating the snot out of your pedals. Magnesium can only take a few decent hits before pins start getting torn out and pedal bodies start cracking. Stick to a solid aluminum platform and ignore the super lightweight pedals if you plan to beat on them. The Crampons are popular because they're light, thin AND bulletproof


+1 I had some mag HT's that lasted about five rides until a little piece broke off. Awesome pedals and stupid light, just not durable.


----------



## blmpkn (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been romping black-ops plastic pedals on my AM bike most of the season. Light, grippy, and priced right (50$) they get slick when it's babyshit muddy but that's about it.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

blmpkn said:


> I've been romping black-ops plastic pedals on my AM bike most of the season. Light, grippy, and priced right (50$) they get slick when it's babyshit muddy but that's about it.


Babyshit muddy!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*2014 pedals*








Reverse Components Pedals 201g Trials Platform Pedal with titanium spindle.








Reverse Components Pedals, pictured on the Krampus from Blue Lug Japan.








Superstar UK Tritium Bearing platform. What is "Tritium" bearing? 400g pedals. Sounds like a gimmick.


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

Three bikes and all three are sporting the Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimates. 
Love them on every bike.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

New Burgtecs










Burgtec launch the Mk 4 Penthouse Flat Pedal for DH and trail


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Please post the price along with the pics. As for me, my next Franklin is going towards shoes. Then pedals.


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

*New pedz*

Just got these bad boys 









Huge platform with only 11mm thickness!


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

I have the red straitline de factos and I love them. haven't slipped off of them yet and I've been riding on them for a year now. they cost me $160.00


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

The nice trial Platform seems to be an older design and is not in the 2014 catalogue anymore -> http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files_public/Reverse_Catalog_2014_web.pdf



illnacord said:


> View attachment 855380
> 
> Reverse Components Pedals 201g Trials Platform Pedal with titanium spindle.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

A titanium spindle that thin isn't going to last.. even chromoly is suspect.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

In July of 2012 I made a post with pictures comparing the Shimano Saint MX80 to some other familiar pedals. The Saints seemed like the perfect pedal and have served me well, but it might be time to try something else. The Saints developed play that didn't go away after a full rebuild. The bearing surfaces look surprisingly good but none of the inner bushings make contact with the spindle anymore (I assume they did at some point).

Has anyone seen a Syntace NumberNine Titan pedal in person? Where can you even get those in the U.S? I have one of their stems and I'm impressed enough with their engineering that I'd consider buying the pedals if I could just find them!

How are the Spank Spikes holding up? Can anyone do a size comparison to one of the pedals in the pictures from my July 2012 post?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Yardstick said:


> How are the Spank Spikes holding up? Can anyone do a size comparison to one of the pedals in the pictures from my July 2012 post?


Over the last 2 years my spikes have gone through two whistler trips and an entire summer at the local bike park. I weigh about 170lbs geared up and the pedals have taken a beating by several rockstrikes. The sparks are a great pedal, with a large platform. Would definitely buy again for my dh bike.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Yardstick said:


> The Saints developed play that didn't go away after a full rebuild. The bearing surfaces look surprisingly good but none of the inner bushings make contact with the spindle anymore (I assume they did at some point).


Strange. Saints are no different on the inside than other Shimano pedals. Cones contact the spindle, not bushings. Didn't adjusting the outboard cone remove play on the spindle/bearing assembly, without pedal body on? (It's not necessary to take the bearing assembly apart to overhaul the pedal BTW, simply adjust, tighten, pack new grease in body and drive the spindle/bearing in.)


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Yardstick said:


> How are the Spank Spikes holding up? Can anyone do a size comparison to one of the pedals in the pictures from my July 2012 post?


I've beaten the **** outta them on South Mountain, among other places, for almost two years now. I've replaced exactly TWO pins and one pedal has less than 1/32" of play where you can pull it ever so slightly away from the crank.

I wouldn't buy another pedal unless I got some ridiculous price on them. And it would have to be an insane price considering the relative low cost of the Spanks and the abuse they have withstood. I actually just bought a wider handle bar and spent an extra $20 on the Spank Spike EVO 777 when I could've gotten another for less. Just to show Spank some extra love.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Strange. Saints are no different on the inside than other Shimano pedals. Cones contact the spindle, not bushings. Didn't adjusting the outboard cone remove play on the spindle/bearing assembly, without pedal body on? (It's not necessary to take the bearing assembly apart to overhaul the pedal BTW, simply adjust, tighten, pack new grease in body and drive the spindle/bearing in.)


These are my first Shimano pedals. Being unfamiliar with the maintenance routine (don't know where the instructions went) I took them all the way down. So the cup/cone bearings are the only things that should be taking load? I opened up the whole axle assembly and took off the gold anodized section. There are two white bushings in there and a dark bushing toward the crank end of the axle -all housed in the gold anodized part. Those bushings have all been making contact with the axle but they are a very loose fit from axle to bushing. Did I wear the bushings out? The bearing races look excellent. No pitting, galling or really any sign of wear! I hadn't noticed the play in them until my last ride.



big0mike said:


> I've beaten the **** outta them on South Mountain, among other places, for almost two years now. I've replaced exactly TWO pins and one pedal has less than 1/32" of play where you can pull it ever so slightly away from the crank.
> 
> I wouldn't buy another pedal unless I got some ridiculous price on them. And it would have to be an insane price considering the relative low cost of the Spanks and the abuse they have withstood. I actually just bought a wider handle bar and spent an extra $20 on the Spank Spike EVO 777 when I could've gotten another for less. Just to show Spank some extra love.


I've seen your videos and I ride South Mountain a lot so that's a good endorsement! :thumbsup:

This is the comparison I wanted and it looks like I'll stick with the Saints for the q-factor with my big ol' feet.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Yardstick said:


> This is the comparison I wanted and it looks like I'll stick with the Saints for the q-factor with my big ol' feet.
> View attachment 857031


From that picture it doesn't look like the Saint's are all that much bigger if you actually look at where the platform starts and ends on both pedals. There's a good 1/4" or 3/8" of "stuff" right next to the threads and before the platform whereas the Spanks' platform starts right after the threads. The Spanks would actually keep your feet closer to the crank. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing. Considering we tend to like wider bars you might want your feet further out. I dunno...

And, that's not to say that the Saints aren't the best pedal for you. Just pointing out an observation... :thumbsup:


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

big0mike said:


> From that picture it doesn't look like the Saint's are all that much bigger if you actually look at where the platform starts and ends on both pedals. There's a good 1/4" or 3/8" of "stuff" right next to the threads and before the platform whereas the Spanks' platform starts right after the threads. The Spanks would actually keep your feet closer to the crank. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing. Considering we tend to like wider bars you might want your feet further out. I dunno...
> 
> And, that's not to say that the Saints aren't the best pedal for you. Just pointing out an observation... :thumbsup:


The Spikes are also quite a bit thinner pedal, which would be nice. I need all the width I can get to keep my heels from contacting the seat-stays and chainstays on every pedal stroke, though.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Makes perfect sense then...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Yardstick, yes, there are 2 loose ball angular contact bearings preloaded against each other. A bushing-like part connects them, and it's the part that should have no play relative to the axle, which is achieved by outboard cone adjustment. (This play is what's perceived as pedal body play on the axle.)

Check out this little article, up to the section on Dura-Ace, which are a different design. The special tools mentioned are not mandatory, they are for convenience. And the plastic part mentioned in that example is metal on Saints.

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » SPD Pedal Overhaul

For illustration, this is an XTR 98x spindle assembly. The part that should be adjusted out of play is the shinier grey cylinder next to the locknut and outboard cone.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Yardstick, yes, there are 2 loose ball angular contact bearings preloaded against each other. A bushing-like part connects them, and it's the part that should have no play relative to the axle, which is achieved by outboard cone adjustment. (This play is what's perceived as pedal body play on the axle.)
> 
> Check out this little article, up to the section on Dura-Ace, which are a different design. The special tools mentioned are not mandatory, they are for convenience. And the plastic part mentioned in that example is metal on Saints.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. I found that Park article after the rebuild too. Oops!  On the Saints, the gold nut part has bushings inside. Should those make contact with the axle at all if the bearings are properly adjusted? I'm trying to figure out if my bearings got out of adjustment and I rode so long on the bushings that I wore them out. I found replacement axles with all the bearings and locknut for about $20 each. At that price it almost makes sense to buy new Saints on sale somewhere.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Yardstick said:


> I'm trying to figure out if my bearings got out of adjustment and I rode so long on the bushings that I wore them out.


Good question, I'd like to know that too. ) I have not yet encountered a Shimano pedal that couldn't be made good by the procedure Park describes, though I mostly see SPD 520 and 540 models, but I did MX30 too, just haven't met a faulty MX80 yet.

I may start riding MX80 because of platform shape if for any reason I get disappointed in doubly concave plastic BMX pedals, and I still haven't got my hands on a pair. Still riding AMPs. They started to look worn but their bushings have been very durable for me, 1 year going strong on the same set, with little amount of wet riding though.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I like Straitline's bushing approach. I was playing around with an AMP-inspired body design for the DeFacto spindle. I liked the AMP except that it put my feet way too close to the cranks and chainstays. The DeFacto wasn't much better.

I should finish this and shop around to get a prototype made.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, yes that's an idea, just need to find aluminum alloy chunks the right size, and a good anodizing shop. Imagine those in hard ano?

BTW, maybe do them truly double concave like Saints? That will be at the cost of some extra thickness, but still thinner than most ball bearing pedals, and with a strong fat axle.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I understand the Shimano pedal much better now. I don't know why the system didn't make sense to me at first. I pulled one apart from a second set with less time on them (still tight). The bushings in the gold locknut must be backups in case the bearings get loose. Those bushings are nowhere near the axle in terms of mechanical tolerances/clearance. Once apart that gold locknut is loose on the axle of the tightest pedals I have. Its purpose is to lock that outer race into the pedal body. All of the load on the pedal goes through those bearings only. Interesting system. Even though they got loose, the bearings and races looked perfect. I'm rather impressed!

Shaping is a little limited with the AMP/DeFacto hybrid. I was using the AMP for pedal body dimension references and the DeFacto for axle reference. The axle area of the pedal body is always going to have a bulge unless the pedal gets really thick. By the time you stack up the size of the axle and bushing and then allow for enough material to house it all, it gets big. I wanted to add a bulge or housing for the outboard thrust washers to keep them from dragging and squeaking on shoes too. I'm not sure how to proceed with that project. It wouldn't be hard to finish the design. I couldn't commit the money for even a small production run. Should I start a kickstarter project to judge interest and get funding? Then again, I wouldn't want to have Straitline coming after me for royalties or something. :eekster:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh thank you for clearing up the deal with those safety bushings! Yes that sounds very Shimano to implement such insurance.


As for the custom pedal bodies.. first off yes, staying under the radar, at least until (and if) that takes off, would be safer I think.

Isn't it possible to order just one prototype set machined, within reasonable price? There should be one-off CNC machine shops? It should go in very small quantities at first few iterations, for testing. Word will pick up in no time and you will have tester base among local cyclists (I hope). And those prototypes don't even have to be anodized. The very first thing to do would be to test bushing and axle fit; then proceed to machine the body shape.

And to avoid washer to shoe contact, just make the axle channel bulge (well, pedal perimeter thickness would have to be increased accordingly) slightly thicker than it is on AMPs?


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I looked into prototyping a much simpler GPS mount and got scared off with the prices. I could/should simplify the pedal design for prototyping and probably for any initial production. I'll see what I can do in the new year when I can spend some time with Solidworks again.


----------



## 93TilInfinity (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna give the Xpedo Sprys a shot. Any idea if these are legit? Digging the titanium color.
Xpedo XMX24MC Magnesium Platform Pedals 243G MTB New in Box Titanium TI Color | eBay

I ask because they only have white, black, gold, and red on the Xpedo site...
http://xpedo.com/products/pedals/platform/144/spry-

Thanks!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

93TilInfinity said:


> Gonna give the Xpedo Sprys a shot. Any idea if these are legit? Digging the titanium color.
> Xpedo XMX24MC Magnesium Platform Pedals 243G MTB New in Box Titanium TI Color | eBay
> 
> I ask because they only have white, black, gold, and red on the Xpedo site...
> ...


I've been riding spry's for about 6 weeks now. So far so good. Bearings/bushings seem good still. I've been told mag pedals are less durable against rock strikes but no major issues yet. Riding regular NE trails on them. No DH.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

No worries about the grip of Deity Compounds when muddy (was some questions about that in this thread). Here's what mine looked like after a day at Post Canyon and never lost footing once. That said, my Decoys and Podiums have slightly better grip presumably due to slightly wider pins. I like the Compounds for AM use, especially over rock gardens as they don't hang up like aluminum cage pedals.

Also attached a pic of the new Podium 2 pedals that will soon be released! Really like those for DH/FR use where it's critical to keep your feet on the pedals. Note the new center pins unlike the first gen!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*DMR Vault*

105mm wide, 115mm long, 17mm thick concave foot bed, DU bushing and cartridge bearing. DMR Vault's, 400g. Mixed pins.









@Yardstick. I was hoping to get some Syntace pedals to try. I'll ping Syntace again!


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

illnacord said:


> @Yardstick. I was hoping to get some Syntace pedals to try. I'll ping Syntace again!


It would be great to hear more about those pedals. I tried to contact Syntace about them but didn't hear anything back.

My Saints are officially toast. They still spin but there is some play that I can't eliminate. I thought I had it fixed by tightening up the bearings and cranking down the gold locknut, but it was only temporary. One quick pedal in the driveway loosened them up again. I still rode them one more time. I don't really notice the play while riding and pedaling. They should still be under warranty so I'll try that next.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

What's the source of play? Ball bearing assembly again?


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> What's the source of play? Ball bearing assembly again?


It certainly seems like that's the cause. At one point I tightened the bearings until there was significant drag and then installed the pedal body with plenty of torque on the gold locknut. That still wasn't enough to eliminate the play that I could see between the axle and gold locknut. Maybe I rode them loose too long and wallowed out the section of the pedal body where the outer race is supposed to be captured.

They are on their way to Shimano. If they want to warranty them, that will be great and I'll keep a closer eye on them and the other set I have. If not, they survived longer than some pedals I have had and I like them well enough that I'd buy them again.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Xpedo SPRY XMX24MC Platform Pedals Bootleg*

@yardstick - the bad Shimano Saints should be sent directly to Shimano warranty department (search for it). It'll be a replacement or repair, no biggie (that was my experience).

Below: Bootleg photo on Superfly Team SS from the Wellgo XPEDO Spry platform pedal review. Confirmed 261g total for the pair!


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

illnacord said:


> @yardstick - the bad Shimano Saints should be sent directly to Shimano warranty department (search for it). It'll be a replacement or repair, no biggie (that was my experience).


On their way! I thought my others were tight but on closer inspection they have a little play too. They have a lot less time on them. Were there bad batches? I'll probably pick up another set or two anyway. They work well for me and I haven't found anything else with that kind of width (or length -distance from crank to pedal end).


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Update: Sure enough, Shimano replaced the pedals! I found a smoking deal on new ones so I have two spare sets now, too. It seems they all have some play from new. If I clamp the pedal body in my vice (just enough to hold it, not crush it) I can push/pull on the axle with my fingers and see relative movement between the axle and gold locknut. There was more movement in the ones I sent back but maybe they were still okay. I wouldn't have been disappointed if they sent them back and said they were fine. In fact, I was kind of proud of all the scratches on those!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for updates Yardstick! Try adjusting the play out of a new pair? Should take a very light adjustment (if the play is in the ball bearing assembly of course)...


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

I just got a pair of Saint 820 pedals... They are AWESOME









I pulled the spacers off to enjoy the extra grip/shin destruction


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice little review on the Podium 2's

» Point One Racing - 2014 Podium 2 Pedal - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


----------



## DeathWish (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm a single speed rider. got a pair of black ops ultra light pedals towards the end of last season and i love them. super light, large platform, and nice and grippy. cost about $80. i'm a fan of deity compounds as well. light, thin, and cheap.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I wonder what do they mean by 2-piece axles on Podium 2.


----------



## TallBoy51 (Mar 12, 2012)

+1 on the Canfield Crampons, I own both types, I don't know how they could be much better and the guys at Canfield are great about backing their products...


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Really like the looks of the podium 2s. So thin, and less points of entry for contamination.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I wonder what do they mean by 2-piece axles on Podium 2.


I find this very interesting as well.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

I am really interested in trying out some of the Nylon Vp-Components Pedals that are supposed to be coming out soon. Read somewhere that the price should be around $50 and have a weight of 330 g/pair. Upgrade to their titanium axle and they would be in the 260 g/pair range! :eekster:


----------



## tsefreeflow (May 21, 2011)

I dig my Spank Spike pedals, though the RF crank boots dont really work with them.
Spank Spike Pedals Review - Pinkbike


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

illnacord said:


> Superstar UK Tritium Bearing platform. What is "Tritium" bearing? 400g pedals. Sounds like a gimmick.


Must be a gimmick... I received their newsletter today and was like "WTF, Tritium the radioactive isotope of Hydrogen?"

I searched (not thoroughly, though) for probable use of tritium on bearing surfaces or the likes, but came up with nothing.

I only found Tritium being used for stuff that glows.

Now that I look at the symbol on the pedal, I would bet it means that the bearing only has three bearing balls or only makes contact in three places over the spindle.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe they are being honest about how unstable those bearings are? )


PS.
Or maybe they are saying that each Tritium bearing consists of 2 bearings such as ones used in Nukeproof Neutron pedals, and one bearing such as the one used in Nukeproof Proton pedals.


----------



## ctrider29er (Dec 1, 2013)

Really like my Sunringle ZuZu's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

TallBoy51 said:


> +1 on the Canfield Crampons, I own both types, I don't know how they could be much better and the guys at Canfield are great about backing their products...


Couldn't say it any better - the most proven, durable, unbelievable gripping, low profile pedal there is. Matched up with some good 5.10's and feels like you're clipped in thru the rough stuff but simple to get your foot down on those unexpected dabs.

Enough said....


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

ctrider29er said:


> Really like my Sunringle ZuZu's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on the Crampon Ultimates


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Point One Podium Update*

Hope F20's hotseat photo (not mine) at 401g.









The notable news, thanks to DH_Racer, are the Podium 2's. I'm rockin' the Point One Podium's, from Point One Racing, out of San Jose, California. After a bearing service, thousands of miles of mixed terrain use, hundreds of thousands of elevation gain, the pedals are by far the best --overall-- pedals I've used --thus far-- 

Would be in and hot stoked to try out the new two piece axle even thinner and stronger versions.

Photo below from Sicklines comparing v1 and v2 (right):


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

Anybody live bodies riding these? Please let me know what you think.

Positive mid-term review here: Long Term Review: The Unbelievably Light & Affordable Xpedo Spry Platform Pedal

But wanted some possibly unbiased reporting... Thanks.



illnacord said:


> Mounted and tested with a comparison of the HT pedal line with the Xpedo SPRY pedals. The review is here.
> 
> _...The current generation of platform mountain bike riders want thinness and lightness. Where does a pedal manufacturer compromise? With most of the latest and greatest pedals in the $150+ range, they're far from affordable. Cycling legend, Keith Bontrager, once said, "Light, strong, cheap - pick two." Although Bontrager's maxim is almost always the case, the Xpedo SPRY pedals aim at giving the flat pedal cyclist all three: light, strong, cheap.
> _
> ...


----------



## CarlosTranceX2 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had my straitlines for 3 years and I haven't had a single issue other than replacing pins. I'd hate to buy lighter pedals only to have to replace them after a beating that the straitlines would have taken like nothing.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Collins said:


> Anybody live bodies riding these? Please let me know what you think.
> 
> Positive mid-term review here: Long Term Review: The Unbelievably Light & Affordable Xpedo Spry Platform Pedal
> 
> But wanted some possibly unbiased reporting... Thanks.


262 g
106x100x11 mm
$79!

Those specs at that price is crazy. With a magnesium body I'm guessing the downside is durability.


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

I have just bought a pair of SPRY from the bay, champion price £38!!!! 
First impression, WOW how light can a pedal get!. I'm flatty fan coming from a seized pair of Spank Spikes which I really liked but with the bearings giving up a second time its tooo much maintenance for a pedal for me, shame.
Anyway I'm rocking the SPRY after just a couple of rides, my only gripe is that I prefer pins in the middle of pedal to help grip the shoes and yes I to ride in 510's, the other point is that the pins are quite round and flat and dont really dig into the tread on the 510's. saying that though I am going to track down replacement pins as i like the pedals so much.

cheers


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, folks. Yeah, I was figuring on swapping out the blunt pins for something typically pointy... Ordered a pair off Ebay for sixty bucks shipped... 

Magnesium... We'll see how they hold up. 

Muchas -- let me know what replacement pins you find that fit. I figure the spike-pins from any of my past pedals would work...

If anyone knows of proper sharper pins that work with these pedals, please post up.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

If there's M4x0.7 thread as is usual, then Straitline pins will work, for instance. They are sharp, my calf knows that very well (and soles too, and the shin guard)!


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody know of a longer pin that will work in the deity compounds?


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I bet the deity skyscraper pins would fit.


----------



## Merida OneFiveO880 (Dec 11, 2012)

Love my Defacto and V12 pedals, and am sure Vault, Proton and Superstar pedals are awsome!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

nofa said:


> I bought this from Amazon, having never purchased cycling gear from Amazon before, because Amazon had by far the best price on the product. The pedal is exactly as I expected based on reviews, for better and for worse. I'll go over the pros and cons.
> 
> Pros:
> (1) Very inexpensive for the functionality you're getting - flat pedal for commuting or casual rides, SPD pedal for longer rides.
> ...


I would never recommend single sided for anyone- glad you like them, but out in the middle of a trail trying to flip them back around to clip back in- no thanks.

There are a few platform pedals that also clip in such as the Crank Brother mallets. I'd wager with the screw pins, the mallets make a better flat than those based on my experience with them.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I said it before in this thread but since I like them so much that I bought another pair for my new bike, I will say it again.

Love my VP-001

Light weight (345 grams per pair), thin, lots of pins with good grip, sealed bearings, nice quality, durable, good looks, lots of color options and low price.

Easily find them for under $50

I have been riding a year on these and probably between 2k-3k miles and the only complaint was I lost a few pins early on. I tightened the, all down and have not lost any since. Even with the few missing pins, the grip is still good. Just if you buy a pair, tighten the pins before using. This time I got purple.









VP-001


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2013)

kjlued said:


> I said it before in this thread but since I like them so much that I bought another pair for my new bike, I will say it again.
> 
> Love my VP-001
> 
> ...


Iv been riding these for a year on my allmountain setup. I bought longer pins and swapped out 10 of them on each side. Iv bashed them pretty hard and ripped a few out but they still work great. I posted a picture a few pages back

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I love them. Have had them a year on my other bike and they take a beating. 
I posted them about a year ago on here with a comparison to the Welgo MG-1 and these win hands down in all categories.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

A quick question of any of you using XPEDO SPRY's. 
I thinking of getting a pair to change Wellgo V12's and drop some weight.

I'll mainly use them for AM and DH riding, with Teva Links.
How is the grip on them, especially in the muddy.

Also, how is the flex, since I'm a big guy (110kg) with 45 EU sized feet and I prefer my pedals to have minimal flex. V12's are pretty stiff and I wouldn't wanna swap for something flexy.
So I'd appreciate if any other big guys there use them for some input.


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

I've gotta say that the SPRYs are weak. Not stiff, and very soft Mg alloy... I have only three rides on rocky/rooty trails, and they look like somebody tossed a Barbie doll in a blender. That is, they're pretty gashed up, five pins knocked out. This is on Mid-Atlantic east-coast US trails. My Forte pedals barely show wear compared to these, and after 2+ years (swapping out with clipless).

Also, I'm only ~75 kilos (165 stand) and I can feel these giving a little when I hit kickers and off even pretty mellow drops, wearing 5.10s. The tradeoff is definitely not worth the -200 grams...


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

Collins said:


> I've gotta say that the SPRYs are weak. Not stiff, and very soft Mg alloy... I have only three rides on rocky/rooty trails, and they look like somebody tossed a Barbie doll in a blender. That is, they're pretty gashed up, five pins knocked out. This is on Mid-Atlantic east-coast US trails. My Forte pedals barely show wear compared to these, and after 2+ years (swapping out with clipless).
> 
> Also, I'm only ~75 kilos (165 stand) and I can feel these giving a little when I hit kickers and off even pretty mellow drops, wearing 5.10s. The tradeoff is definitely not worth the -200 grams...


Got any pics..?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Nathan86 said:


> Iv been riding these for a year on my allmountain setup. I bought longer pins and swapped out 10 of them on each side. Iv bashed them pretty hard and ripped a few out but they still work great. I posted a picture a few pages back
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


My experience from a few years ago with those pedals... 

















From post #134 in this thread.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I wont ride any pedals with out a solid axle. I ride like a hack and crash all the time. Some of these manufactures are pushing the limits of of reliability.


I think its the new "enduro" craze that has a lot of non aggressive riders buying 6" bikes thinking they are doing something extreme. Manufactures know you can sell these putzes pedals made of cheese and they will be able to stand up to the limited riding of the new class of weekend warriors


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Blackspire Robusto Pedal Reviews - Mtbr.com

<img src=http://media.chainreactioncycles.com//is/image/ChainReactionCycles/prod112090_IMGSET?wid=500&hei=500>


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Figure I'd post this and save members on here wasting time trying to find *contact info with Point One Racing *if they ever needed to, as I was just pm'd by a member for the phone number that is really hidden on the website. And I know how annoying it can get to try to get a hold of someone there for service or warranty claims.

*Phone: 866-552-8210 x701*


----------



## RaythePedaler (Feb 10, 2014)

Switched from some old school Primo platforms (basically a brick with an axle) to the diety compounds.

Half the thickness, half the weight, bigger platform, and they're cheap. No grip issues, even riding with wet shoes in snow (Nikes, not some purpose made shoe).

Far more forgiving on pedal strikes than I'm used to. They don't have that "locked in" feeling a more aggressive pedal gives, but I like having a little play in my stance.

You can feel them flex a little, but the axle is strong and they show no signs of abuse. I'd recommend these in a second.

(Should also apply to the other versions of the same pedal from other companies)


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Platform Pedal turn up*









drakche: the Xpedo XMX24MC SPRY pedals weigh *260g*/pair with steel spindles. Thats weight weenie pedal territory, and does the job exceedingly well at that. You have to compromise somewhere and that's the magnesium pedal body. For a weight weenie platform pedal, it's not something that is going to take brutal hits like a *900g*/pair of Syncros stainless steel Mental pedals will take.









These AEST magnesium pedals look pretty sweet for casual every day riding. At 172g/pair for titanium spindles $60 and 210g/pair for steel spindles $40, it's a surprise delight. The platforms are smaller and thicker at 80x80x15 compared to say a Point 1 Podium 100x100x11. But the airy unique shape has a lot going for it design wise.









Origin8 released these 100x108 pedals at 276g/pair. Like the pin placement and shape, (price around $60) but not the spindle end that meets the pedal platform, looks cheap? Didn't find any info immediately of platform height - maybe 12-14?

The black market for "generic" open mold platform pedals is STRONG right now, just like the market has been for open mold carbon frames. I'm all for awesome pedals, but if you're selling pedals to the market above $75, no less $150+, you better have something intriguing design and functionality wise, not just the shoe-in fall-back of pretty colors (cue 1990s turquoise purple anodizing).

If you're designing pedals for a career, and you aren't looking at this thread, you're way behind the game - and losing. Feel free to reach out if you need market insight.


----------



## themanro (Mar 17, 2014)

Need new pedals, what i should buy? Want something on the lighter side but without sacrificing the strength & grip.
So far i like this: Product Description | Origin8
Any suggestions?


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

monstertiki said:


> My experience from a few years ago with those pedals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


similar thing happened to me too i barely bashed it while riding , it deformed real bad at the tip like yours. i accidentally dropped one on the ground when they were new, one of them bent slightly at the tip too.

i contacted VP got an response few days later , they say they dont cover crash.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> Man, who knew that it was possible to make deciding on a pedal so difficult? I needed to pick up two sets of pedals. One for my Transition Bottlerocket and one for my Transition Double. I didn't want to go super cheap, but I also didn't want to spend more than $150 total for both sets (including tax and shipping). So after doing a bunch of digging around between this thread and other searches, I ended up grabbing one of each of these sets:
> 
> Moove Torque (Thru Pin) ($64usd shipped)
> 
> ...


Finally got to ride these pedals yesterday and it was a very very muddy day. Lots of turns with very soupy and peanut buttery mud. It was pretty gross out on the trails.

And these pedals were awesome! Along with my FiveTen Line Kings, not a pedal was slipped. It was super easy to readjust my foot, but I felt like I was still locked into it. I had a couple pedal strikes and the pins/body show no signs. tbh, they were slow speed strikes so I wouldn't expect much to have happened.

So, compared to the Deity Compounds, I prefer them because of the concaveness. The other night, I was just messing around in the neighborhood and got on both of my bikes back to back. The flatness of the Compounds seemed more pronounced. It felt like I was standing on the spindles rather than on the full platform of the Torques. I didn't feel like there was any less grip. My feet definitely stick well to the Compounds, but it felt like I was more on top of the pedal instead of "in" the pedal.

In terms of being locked to the pedal, the Deity Decoys have more grip. At the same time, its easier to readjust your foot on the Torques. I don't know if its a difference between the grub screws and the thru-pins. I may pick up a pair of the Torques with grub screws just for comparison.

Given a choice between the Deity Decoy, Compound, or Moove Torques and if pricepoints were exactly the same, I'd take the Decoys. Wide platform and ultra grippy. Given that we're in the real world, I'd be fine with saving a couple dollars and getting the Torques. Its only a difference of $30 shipped, but it counts as something.

-joel


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

so my stock pedals broke yesterday on my 2013 specialized hardrock. 
went through this thread and a facebook conversation at the local bike club. 
i ended up going with Wellgo mg1 pedals. i wanted red or white or some cool loud color but amazon prime only had black ones and i want them for this weekend so i had to go black. 
time to bust out the spray paint

also didnt want to spend more than 50 bucks on some pedals. i ride on the road more than i go mountain biking and i have a cheap bike. no need to go crazy with pedals. got them for 35 bucks on amazon with 2 day prime shipping. ill post how i liked them when i ride with them.


----------



## themanro (Mar 17, 2014)

I just got a pair of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CK4KBFS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are light and overall fantastic for a price.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Superleo, post a pic of your spray painted pedals and let us know how they hold up!


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

smilinsteve said:


> Superleo, post a pic of your spray painted pedals and let us know how they hold up!


lol i was messing around earlier but im actually considering it now.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Speaking of Amazon...

Amazon.com: Origin8 Ultim8 Slimline Platform MTB Pedals, 1 Pair - 9/16", Red: Sports & Outdoors

Tempting.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Those look pretty sweet. I wonder if they are concave or not. Also seems like they're huge at 100x108.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep. The design looks really good, and the price is right, and they're pretty light, but I dunno about the size.


----------



## mikeyhill (Aug 13, 2013)

Just ordered my Airborne Goblin now I need to order some pedals I don't do any crazy riding mostly pavement and basic trails but want something durable and reliable and preferably in green  I weigh 220 Thanks in advance


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

mikeyhill said:


> Just ordered my Airborne Goblin now I need to order some pedals I don't do any crazy riding mostly pavement and basic trails but want something durable and reliable and preferably in green  I weigh 220 Thanks in advance


i like my ano-green DMR vaults. little expensive, but ive had no issues. they grip really well.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

NWS said:


> Yep. The design looks really good, and the price is right, and they're pretty light, but I dunno about the size.


Did you order these or just checking them out. I want to know if theyre concave. I emailed origin8 to ask, but no response. After riding my moove e torque pedals, I like the feel of a concave pedal vs. The flatness of the deity compounds. There's plenty of grip but the feel is just different.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

jojotherider said:


> Did you order these or just checking them out. I want to know if theyre concave. I emailed origin8 to ask, but no response. After riding my moove e torque pedals, I like the feel of a concave pedal vs. The flatness of the deity compounds. There's plenty of grip but the feel is just different.


I've just been window shopping, all I have is the pictures on Amazon. 

What concave pedals do you like? I've only had flat pedals, but concave does seem like a good idea.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

try out saint


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

NWS said:


> I've just been window shopping, all I have is the pictures on Amazon.
> 
> What concave pedals do you like? I've only had flat pedals, but concave does seem like a good idea.


I like the deity decoys or the move torques. I think most platforms are concave and a few are flat.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Shinamo PD-MX30 and PD-MX80 are doubly concave and are a very comfortable shape. I tried out plastic pedals with plastic pins and decided that grip isn't enough for me: hence I will unbox Saints for my next project.

Meanwhile, my Straitline AMPs with Superstar aluminum pins are trucking along nicely. They look worn but the grip is enough. Still running the same set of bushings, although they will need replacement soon. Though I have to confess that I started to find their lack of platform disturbing. That, and they are a bit too close to cranks for me.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Podium 2's kick ass, they have tons of grip.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Rom3n, can you tell us about that 2 piece axle Podium 2 have?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice Rom3n! I just got my Point1 first generation pedals back from local racer, Ian M. It's my second pedal rebuild in 2 years, it's the tiny outer bearings that explode. I just love the pedals and easily have 5,000+ miles of singletrack, fireroad, gravel, commuting usage on them.

Also, there is an MTBR thread on the AEST pedals I posted above: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/superlight-aest-platform-pedals-863523.html


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

NWS said:


> I've just been window shopping, all I have is the pictures on Amazon.
> 
> What concave pedals do you like? I've only had flat pedals, but concave does seem like a good idea.


I've been liking the Moove Torque pedals. I think a couple other companies rebrand this same pedal (not sure who the original manufacturer is). Superstar Nanotechs are the same thing and I know I've seen other versions. I'll probably order another set of the Torques in green to match my handlebars and move my black set to my other bike.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Rom3n, can you tell us about that 2 piece axle Podium 2 have?


Supposed to add strength, we'll see how they hold up but they do have very good grip and feel. Coming from my spanks which I really like these have more grip which I was looking for.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I wonder how do they look if taken apart..


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

*VP Harrier*

Has anyone had a chance to ride these yet? They look nice!

VP-Harrier


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

120mm X 110mm X 12mm

Those harrier pedals are huge! Is there any other pedal that big?

Edit: Looking a little closer, I don't think the "effective" width is as huge. The pedal will go almost all the way to the crank. Most pedals have more of the spindle out there. It'll probably still be a 110x110 pedal, so still really big. 

-joel


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Good review on the Saints... not the lightest, not the thinnest... but they are indeed bombproof... love mine (took the spacers out day 1)

Long Term Review: Shimano Saint Platform Pedal


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I took these AEST magnesium / titanium pedals for a spin today...










That picture was poached from an earlier post in this thread. You can also find them on ebay if you search for "aest magnesium titanium." With steel axles they're $40 shipped from Hong Kong, but titanium only brings them up to $60 shipped.

They are really light. The ebay ad says 160 grams / pair. (EDIT: other ebay ads, for apparently the same pedals, say 172 or 156 grams. I never weighed mine.) I never really paid attention to pedal weight before, but pulling these out of the box was a surprise. They just weigh so little, it's weird. Of course regular pedals can't add a ton of weight to a bike, so the savings from lighter pedals can't ever be huge, but these are impressively light.

There are six regular pins on each side, plus a peg in the middle that sticks up the same amount as a regular pin, but isn't threaded (it might be an artifact of the casting process). The bearings seem fine, I couldn't feel any slop and they spin freely.

And they ride just fine. They are pedals, and they are sticky enough with my 5.10 shoes, so there isn't much else to say. They are a little bit on the small side, especially front-to-back, but I like that because it makes it very obvious exactly where the pedal is under my foot.

I slightly prefer the feel of HG AX01s, which are slightly narrower, but I'm going kinda weight-weenie on my slopestyle bike so these are on it to stay.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Rom3n said:


> Podium 2's kick ass, they have tons of grip.
> 
> View attachment 887903


Quick follow up on these. I transferred these to my new Nomad and like my SOLO it has a low BB so pedal strikes are to be expected from time to time. The pedal has been very good with tons of grip but I have sheered off about 6 pins as they are pretty fragile. They come out easy and mine came with a pack of replacements but something to keep in mind.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

NWS said:


> You can also find them on ebay if you search for "aest magnesium titanium." With steel axles they're $40 shipped from Hong Kong, but titanium only brings them up to $60 shipped.
> 
> They are really light. The ebay ad says 160 grams / pair. (EDIT: other ebay ads, for apparently the same pedals, say 172 or 156 grams. I never weighed mine.)
> 
> [....]


Somebody once said, "strong, light, cheap: pick two."









That was from what I felt was a pretty light pedal strike.

It still rides fine, so we'll see how long the rest of the pedal lasts.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

NWS said:


> It still rides fine, so we'll see how long the rest of the pedal lasts.


When it slices your calf open when you next lose the pedal, will it still ride fine then?

Jagged metal edge and missing chunks of platform is a total failure to me, not safe to ride anymore.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I ride with integrated knee/shin guards, so that's not a big concern. Haven't had shinburger since I started using them.

I guess it couldn't hurt to bust off that remaining tab and Dremel the edges though.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

NWS said:


> Somebody once said, "strong, light, cheap: pick two."
> 
> View attachment 896053
> 
> ...


I just destroyed mine today:









Pretty solid rock-strike, but my foot didn't come off the pedal. I've hit them a few times, so it may have been weakened. I may get one of the larger AEST versions, it served well for about 6 months, I'll have spare axles/brngs (if they all use the same axle, I believe they do..)


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

shupack said:


> NWS said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody once said, "strong, light, cheap: pick two."
> ...


I'm a little surprised anyone would look at those pedals and think, "yeah, they'll last." I guess for some riders and some trails but I wouldn't even put those on my bike if someone gave them to me. YMMV


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I didn't expect 10 years out of them, but more than a few months.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

yea I'm the kind of rider that will pedal strike during climbs on purpose. Dainty parts don't have a place on mountain bikes. there should be nothing svelte about them.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I almost never get pedal strikes, so the flimsy look didn't bother me... Apparently, it should have.  I got paranoid about pedal strikes after a nasty one sent me over the bars three or four years ago, I think I've only had one since. But I was coming to stop when this one happened (like I said, light strike) so I wasn't thinking about pedal clearance.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Firefly custom platform pedal.*

You can dremel off those edges of the butterfly shaped AEST pedalso the pedal edge is a "V". My friend did that with his XT touring pedals and look good.

Any one use these pedals from Firefly's build? They appear custom five piece assembled (that carbon fiber cage edge must create a hotspot like a track bike pedal).


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I picked up another set of Moove Torques to match my bars and chainring.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Specialized now makes flats. not sure if that has been mentioned or not yet.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## GaryH (Sep 10, 2004)

I just picked one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DEVMW2Q/ref=ox_ya_os_product_refresh_T1

Only 345grams. One positive review (which could have come from the vendor itself). For $44.20, I'll give it a try.

I want orange because it matches my anodized orange Santa Cruz Superlight but I think the VP-001 looks great in the anodized orange and probably matched my bike better than the one I just bought.

But it's lighter and slightly cheaper so I'll give it a try.

Gary


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

GaryH, these look like the ones I broke an axle on (fatigue failure, axle broke just outboard of the bushing). Bodies look the same so I presume the axles are just as thin. I may be wrong of course. Axles in mine were the same general shape, but had less material, than Nukeproof Neutron or NS Aerial Pro axles.


----------



## GaryH (Sep 10, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> GaryH, these look like the ones I broke an axle on (fatigue failure, axle broke just outboard of the bushing). Bodies look the same so I presume the axles are just as thin. I may be wrong of course. Axles in mine were the same general shape, but had less material, than Nukeproof Neutron or NS Aerial Pro axles.


Thanks J. Random. Thats the type of input I'm looking for. Thanks for making me aware of the issue. Do you have any pics? 
Gary


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

No pics unfortunately. I forgot where I put the pedals once the axle broke..


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I got a set of Diety Compounds, very impressed. Light, good grip, I'm thinking about adding pins, but more likely it's time for better shoes....


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

shupack said:


> I got a set of Diety Compounds, very impressed. Light, good grip, I'm thinking about adding pins, but more likely it's time for better shoes....


I've been riding 2 sets of Deity Compunds for a couple of seasons now and I can't really find any fault to them. They are great pedals! I use 5.10 Spitfire's and Linekings. In the winter on my fatbike I use a pair of generic hiking boots.

Make sure you tighten the pins before you use them, and periodically after that.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

69tr6r said:


> Make sure you tighten the pins before you use them, and periodically after that.


thanks for the tip, I'll check them tonight.


----------



## evercycling (May 24, 2013)

Who would've thought that picking pedals was to be such a pain in the ass lmaoooo


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

evercycling said:


> Who would've thought that picking pedals was to be such a pain in the ass lmaoooo


This author:

The Paradox of Choice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

So, the deity compounds are stronger than X0 cranks...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

kragu, how did that happen? A rock strike?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My new hot pink Canfield Crampons. Replacing my Gussets. 
Thinner, lighter and grippier. Perfect colour match for my rear triangle

Tested them last weekend and I was impressed with much these outperformed my old pedals. My feet remained firmly planted on the platforms on runs that were heavily gnar. (and where in the past my feet sometimes would lose contact)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> My new hot pink Canfield Crampons. Replacing my Gussets.
> Thinner, lighter and grippier. Perfect colour match for my rear triangle
> 
> Tested them last weekend and I was impressed with much these outperformed my old pedals. My feet remained firmly planted on the platforms on runs that were heavily gnar. (and where in the past my feet sometimes would lose contact)


That's the thing about those pedals- people choke when they see the price, but once you've had a pair- you'd gladly spend the money again.

Love mine.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> kragu, how did that happen? A rock strike?


looks like it happened over time by putting his weight to far out on the side of the pedal and continuing to over loading it... or its just a crappy bonding job.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally I ordered a pair of Kore Rivera Thermo:










Tested them on a guy's DJ/street bike and found grip quite sufficient. They were almost new though and he doesn't pedal grind. Important detail: note that the wrench flats don't go to axle faces. There are nice flanges which don't let the axle mangle an aluminum crank. Those pedals are the only loose ball bearing plastics that have this feature, among all such pedals that I checked.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> looks like it happened over time by putting his weight to far out on the side of the pedal and continuing to over loading it... or its just a crappy bonding job.


Actually, it was my buddy's first day on them. 2nd run of the day in a park.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Today I got 1st ride on Kore Rivera Thermo. Platform area and grip are just right (Shimano AM40 shoes). I rode urban mostly, and hit a pedal on concrete 2 or 3 times, the beefy molded pins held up.

Axle wrench flats don't go all the way to axle face, just like on the other Kore plastic pedal. This is very rare and a very good trait. There's a rubber seal inboard bewteen body and axle.

A word of warning on internals though. There is NO anti-slip washer in there between outboard cone and the locknut, so when you try to tighten the locknut, it drags cone with it and screws up the adjustment. There are also no respective flats in outboard axle thread for washer to lock against. Guess they were not meant to be adjusted. If I get pedals loosening prematurely I will grind 2 flats on threaded part and file a non-round hole in an M6 washer (it looks like 1/4" thread on axle).

I checked out internals on a guy's Odyssey Twisted PC for comparison, and it had the correct adjustable design. However they have wrench flats going all the way to the crank. Perfection is so hard to achieve in this world. *sigh*


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm tempted to email Straitline asking them to launch a what I'd call Defacto Plastic. I'm sold on their axle/bushing system. With thin, doubly concave, full nylon composite or polycarbonate replaceable bodies that could be the ultimate playbike pedal. Think Odyssey JCPC but lighter, perhaps slimmer, and without those scary metal pins.


----------



## GaryH (Sep 10, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> No pics unfortunately. I forgot where I put the pedals once the axle broke..


I never got the pedals I ordered. They cancelled even though quantity was "10". I reordered and they cancelled again and removed the ad.

I did order the VP-001 pedals and they are great!

VP-001 Downhill/DH Mountain Bike Pedals - YouTube

Gary


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I had those before, I agree they are nice pedals but now I have the VP Vice pedals and there nicer. 

Do yourself a favor and dont take them apart, when I did that they broke.


----------



## GaryH (Sep 10, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> I had those before, I agree they are nice pedals but now I have the VP Vice pedals and there nicer.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and dont take them apart, when I did that they broke.


Ok, I will think of them as disposable pedals then . Why did you take them apart? To regrease?

Gary


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

GaryH said:


> Ok, I will think of them as disposable pedals then . Why did you take them apart? To regrease?
> 
> Gary


Yes, I dunno how it happened but one of the pedals all the threads just fell apart when I took the small nut off, more or less a small defect in the part, the other pedal was fine.


----------



## GaryH (Sep 10, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> Yes, I dunno how it happened but one of the pedals all the threads just fell apart when I took the small nut off, more or less a small defect in the part, the other pedal was fine.


Thanks bud!


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

Rom3n said:


> Podium 2's kick ass, they have tons of grip.
> 
> View attachment 887903


Do you know if the Podiums 2's will fit on the XO crank with a crank boot on?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Dual platform with SPD clipless and flat platform*

I am a fan of the design that Shimano has implemented on the XT Trekking editions. Fat platform on one side (with the polished corners) and SPD on the other side. It's right in the middle compromise, neither a race pedal nor an all out flat pedal, good option for a ONE BIKE TO RULE THEM ALL type setup. The model is called: Shimano PD-T780. Weight 392g for the pair, which is reasonably light, at half the weight of Syncros Mental stainless steel platform pedals with more functionality.

Here a few photos of the pedals installed on XT cranks, on a touring bike, and the pedals on the weight scale for the weight-weenies:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

TBH I'm not convinced about designs like this one. Tried similar (caged, 1 side SPD, touring) pedals, they always wanted to face my feet the wrong side.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

illnacord said:


> I am a fan of the design that Shimano has implemented on the XT Trekking editions. Fat platform on one side (with the polished corners) and SPD on the other side. It's right in the middle compromise, neither a race pedal nor an all out flat pedal, good option for a ONE BIKE TO RULE THEM ALL type setup.
> 
> View attachment 914254


The SPD side would work fine, especially since that's the way it will ALWAYS be facing. But that "flat" side would be worthless. It'd be slicker than sh|t on a shovel. I'd ride egg beaters with skate shoes before I'd ride that pedal. Obviously, YMMV... :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

illnacord said:


> I am a fan of the design that Shimano has implemented on the XT Trekking editions. Fat platform on one side (with the polished corners) and SPD on the other side. It's right in the middle compromise, neither a race pedal nor an all out flat pedal, good option for a ONE BIKE TO RULE THEM ALL type setup. The model is called: Shimano PD-T780. Weight 392g for the pair, which is reasonably light, at half the weight of Syncros Mental stainless steel platform pedals with more functionality.
> 
> Here a few photos of the pedals installed on XT cranks, on a touring bike, and the pedals on the weight scale for the weight-weenies:
> 
> ...


Crank brother mallets would be better with real pins


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> TBH I'm not convinced about designs like this one. Tried similar (caged, 1 side SPD, touring) pedals, *they always wanted to face my feet the wrong side.*


That was my experience as well.


----------



## GaryH (Sep 10, 2004)

NWS said:


> That was my experience as well.


That was also my experience with these pedals:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41RvsSqG1JL.jpg


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

*Found this thread looking for Wellgo b219 reviews... My pedal reviews*

In order of ownership, oldest first.

Stolen Thermalite SP:
Learned lesson about buying cheap pedals; don't ride them hard or they bend. 2/10

DMR V-8 Mag: 
4, glued in, no aftermarket replacement studs came out of both pedals; three in the left, one on the right; pedals tap and die easily for hex retainer screws. After about six months of use, I bent the right "steel" spindle on a landing, no replacement spindles available. Decent pedal, but will not buy again unless there is a sealed bearing, chromo spindle version. 6.5/10[May try V12]

Fyxation Mesa MP: 
Comfortable, light, the nylon platforms will take really hard hits and come out 'looking' great, but the bearing retention system inside the platform takes all of the shock of the strikes and causes the chromo spindle to wiggle in the platform. After two months of aggressive commuting and XC(jumps and other obstacles) on these pedals the platform started shimmying, was able to get a warranty replacement from Fyxation without sending original pedals back to manufacturer(great CS). The replacements developed a wiggle at close to two months as well. Bent replacement pedals chromo spindle on left pedal during jump after having them for close to four months while usign them with the wiggle; figured I'd just replace them after I bent them. These pedals are rated for freeride and BMX, in my experience with these pedals, they need re-engineering to endure such ridding styles. 4/10

Nukeproof Neutron: 
Have had roughly five months and I have bent the left chromo spindle. Waiting for replacement spindles from CRC. Since I can buy spindles for them, I bought two pair, just in case! These pedals have a great feel to them, they are light and sexy. I took out the middle cleat screws on the platforms and placed skateboard grip tape around the axle body of the aluminum platform. I did this due to the pedals hooking up with my shoes so well that if you didn't get your foot placed just right on the pedal, you have to clear your foot from the pedal and reposition your foot, which was not always successful. After removing the middle cleat screws and applying grip tape, my Teva Pinners still stay hooked up to the pedals and I don't have to clear the pedal to try repositioning my foot, just relax a little and twist/slide the foot into position. Will keep riding after spindle swap out. 7/10

...

I'm thinking of getting some Wellgo B219's because I can get them for a steel right now; $30, local. Not finding any aftermarket spindles for the B219, I figured I'd get them on the cheap sale and keep them in my gear bag for long rides so I could just swap out pedals on the trail, instead of swapping out spindles on the trail, if I happen to bend a pedal. It's a little more weight to the gear bag, but it takes longer to remove and replace a spindle than it does changing pedals, plus I'd have to carry an extra tool. Anyone have any engineering reasons as to why I should pass up this deal on the B219's?


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you are tough on pedals! I would consider investing in something that will not bend/break under abuse. Something in the $150 plus range might be the only option. Of course it would suck to find out that the boutique pedals aren't any stronger.

I've had a couple of pairs of the Fixation Mesa/Nukeproof Electron/Deity Compound (same pedal I believe) for a couple of years now, and they've been great. I did need to tighten the pins, and the end cap on one pair was a little loose, so maybe that was the shimmy you were feeling?


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't mention that I am riding HT. The spindles on the V8's, Mesa-MP's and Neutrons all have the same spindle design. I'm noticing that I'm bending the spindles at the skinny of the shaft where the bearing sits. One of the workers at a local LBS told me that the B219's have a larger diameter chromoly spindle, and have lasted him for close to two seasons on his HT.

I'm constantly landing both wheels at the same time, but jumping a whole lot. Though I weigh about 180lb w/o gear. I have Odyssey pedals on my 24" DJ and they have lasted for two years now, even with some serious bails. Thinking maybe I should just get some for the MTB?


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i think i might get these...

BODY MATERIAL: 6061-T6 ALUMINUM
AXLE MATERIAL:Chromoly steel
HEIGHT: 12-14.5mm
PLATFORM SIZE: 101x114mm
WEIGHT: 355g
Bearings:4 Full sealed cartridge bearings per pedal
COLOUR: Black, Blue, Red, Green

Race Face


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

after 6 months with the Canfield Crampons......I love how lite they are, thin design and grip.....plus I ride rocky areas and broke a few pins....Just replaced them by going to opposite side of broken spike and just turn them off....best out of any pedal I ever have owned.

also love the solid feel of the pedal...the bearings are really smoooth ...great feel on your feet...confidence booster too


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> .plus I ride rocky areas and broke a few pins....Just replaced them by going to opposite side of broken spike and just turn them off....best out of any pedal I ever have owned.


I agree, and the usefulness of this is generally overlooked, IMO. I had a pair of twenty6 Rallye pedals that I bent some pins on, and I couldn't replace the pins without cutting the pin off. I either want pins like the Canfields that I can push out from the bottom, or disposable ones like the newer generation twenty6 pedals.

(I currently have a pair of Crampon Ultimates and a pair of twenty6 Predators, and I go back and forth depending on where I'm riding.)


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

evasive said:


> (I currently have a pair of Crampon Ultimates and a pair of twenty6 Predators, and I go back and forth depending on where I'm riding.)


Curious, where do you find that each excels over the other?


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

If these came in another color (purple) I'd love to give these a shot. At $69 though, I'd probably just grab the Deity Decoys still.

http://anvlcomponents.com/2013/Product_Pedal-TiltComposite.cfm?Token={ts_2014-08-19_16:57:23}-c98b3c2a859721c6-62BED800-F6FF-E2FE-E7D9A90D447C219B#thumb


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

jojotherider said:


> If these came in another color (purple) I'd love to give these a shot. At $69 though, I'd probably just grab the Deity Decoys still.
> 
> http://anvlcomponents.com/2013/Product_Pedal-TiltComposite.cfm?Token={ts_2014-08-19_16:57:23}-c98b3c2a859721c6-62BED800-F6FF-E2FE-E7D9A90D447C219B#thumb





ANVL said:


> 3 cartridge bearings + 1 DU bushing


I like the way that sounds when saying it in my head!

Wonder if I can get the LBS to order these since they are selling Canfields.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

kragu said:


> Curious, where do you find that each excels over the other?


The Predators are bigger and grippier, by a good margin. But being bigger, they're slightly more prone to rock strikes, and those cost me traction pins. I use them around Montana, although I don't have them on at the moment, since I need to get some more pins. The Canfields are smaller, thinner, and have thicker/more robust pins. They're my desert pedals.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

pdxmark said:


> I have Odyssey pedals on my 24" DJ and they have lasted for two years now, even with some serious bails. Thinking maybe I should just get some for the MTB?


Which model Odyssey are these?


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Which model Odyssey are these?


Sealed bearing trail mix


----------



## Pol4k (Apr 29, 2014)

What about these guys, they seem to be trying to replicate HT EVO
SYUN LP aluminum body super light thin MTB BMX DH down hill platform bicycle pedal-in Bicycle Pedal from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm 99% sure it's not a replica, and both brands are made at the same factory..


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I'm 99% sure it's not a replica, and both brands are made at the same factory..


Yeah, HT seems to be happy to make pedals for other people to sell under other names. If you look through all of the pedals at HT's own web site, you'll probably recognize a couple that you've seen before, but with other brands on them.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

*Another set of XPEDO SPRYs or go big?*

I have a pair of XPEDO SPRY's, I had them on a dirt jumper for a while, They held up great in that application, since they never saw rocks.

For the last several months I put them on a Nomad for trail riding. They're holding up pretty well. I've torn a pin out, and while there are still threads in the hole, replacement pins never stay put in that hole, as the outer threads are gone. However they're still spinning great and haven't developed any play.

I'm building up a Banshee Spitfire and looking for pedals for that bike.
There are lots of enticing new options such as the RaceFace Atlas, the new and improved Point One Podium, and Spank Oozy, to name a few. After reading over several pages of this thread, from the comments I'm gathering that the Canfield Crampon Ultimates are one of the sturdiest pedals in the 11-12mm thick category.

The Spitfire has a super low bottom bracket, so its pedals will definitely be getting some rock time. While SPRY's have held up for me pretty good so far, I'm not sure that would be the case on the Spitty.

I'm not that concerned with weight, although the lightness of the SPRYs is a nice bonus. I'm spoiled by the 11mm thickness of the SPRYs and I'm never going back to thicker pedals.

I'm debating whether the spendy $150+ pedals such as the Podium and Crampon are worth it in this situation. Certainly they'll be more durable than the magnesium SPRYs, but from a dollars and cents standpoint, SPRYs can be had for as little as $50 on Ebay, so I could get three pair for the price of one pair of Crampons...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Durable, cheap, thin/light. Pick two (or compromise a bit).

You could save a lot by going slightly thicker. I'm running Nukeproof Electrons, which are 17mm thick (and $43 CAD IIRC). I haven't tried anything thinner, do you think the difference would be noticeable?


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

cerebroside said:


> You could save a lot by going slightly thicker. I'm running Nukeproof Electrons, which are 17mm thick (and $43 CAD IIRC). I haven't tried anything thinner, do you think the difference would be noticeable?


Enormous difference. Prior to the SPRYs I had Wellgo MG-42s, which have similar dimensions except they are 17mm thick. The difference in pedal feel between the two is very noticeable.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

based on the design of those pedals, I would say the difference is less in the thickness of the pedal and more to do with the profile design. The MGs are more of your old school/bmx platform. Its a flatter surface for you to stand on. The Sprys look like there are more contours for your foot to rest in. So while they may have similar WxL dimensions, I don't think the thickness is what makes them different. I can't imagine a 17mm Spry would feel much different from the 11mm spry (all else being equal).

I personally think if you're going with the expensive option, you should go with the Podiums. Looks like its similar in shape to the Sprys.

Full disclosure, I've never ridden any of these pedals. I'm basing my opinion on what I've seen online.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

jojotherider, I've owned all the pedals you mentioned. You're right on point, pun intended, based off the judgements you've made from this thread and what you've seen online. Let's see what Interbike 2014 has to offer from Las Vegas. And I'm curious to try the Canfield Brothers first generation pedals and still curious to try the Syntace pedals with the three different platform sizes and ultra-uber high price tag (those pesky German design valuations).


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

If rock strikes are a concern, consider Hope's F20 pedals. The profile isn't particularly thin, but the pin design is brilliant. I bought a set for my DH bike after shearing a couple pins from the HT pedals that I was using before.

F20 Flat Pedal | Hope Tech | Made in Barnoldswick, England

Hope's pins thread in from the top, using a hex wrench that you insert from the bottom. So unlike bolt-style pins that thread in from the bottom, if a broken pin ends up with a burr on the threads, you won't have to drag the burr through the pedal (damaging the threads) in order to remove the pin.

And unlike grub-screw pins that thread in from the top, you can still use a hex key to remove the pins after the top gets sheared off. (This is what screwed up my HTs - they had grub screw pins in the center of the platform, and once those went, the pedal didn't grip half as well and there was nothing I could do to fix it.)

And Hope's pins have a flared base that sits snug in a little pocket in the pedal, which should make them more resistant to breakage in the first place.

Ten pins per side, nicely distributed.

$150ish, but I'm hoping that they'll last for a long time. And not especially thin, but I'm OK with that. I didn't feel much difference between the HT AE-01s I was using (thin, but grub screws) and more conventional pedals.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Tried every single flat in the op. They are all meh!

Best flat I've tried is speedplay drilliums.

They are a little on the fat side. They arnt low pro but they are 10/10.

My group has a combine 18 or so years and never 1 problem. I'm in year 6 or so and they are still $$$$$! 

They use a combo of needle and cart bearings! You'd have to be 1000lb plus to break them.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Speedplay Brass Knuckles*

Brass Knuckles, Speedplay's 13.5mm thick flat pedals, spin on two cartridge bearings and a needle bearing, and have ten star shaped traction pins on each side. $175 cro-mo 400g weight. Excessive all around. They might want to stick with their spd pedal line...:nono:

Picture of Brass Knuckles below:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Improvement on the VP Harrier*







VP Harrier Altitude, solidly sculpted with exposed CNC machining details and that gold titanium spindle. Hot!!!


----------



## Ctown208 (Apr 19, 2014)

illnacord said:


> View attachment 926431
> VP Harrier Altitude, solidly sculpted with exposed CNC machining details and that gold titanium spindle. Hot!!!


Where did you get the ones with the ti spindle?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I have Wellgo C 135's and B 132's shown below. the 135s are about 300g, and the B132's are about 350g. Both should cost around 50 bucks, but i haven't priced them lately. 

the 135's are on the small side for a platform, but are fine for me. I was worried about durability but I have used them for a couple of seasons straight, and they have hit many rocks with no issues.

The 132's are bigger, and seem more solid, but are still very light. I haven't used them as much, but still seem perfectly adequate. 

Some of these fancy 100-200 dollar pedals here loook kind of cool, but I can't get excited about pedals too much. I put my foot on them and they need to have grip and spin around and that's it. 
Even these super high priced and Ti fancy pedals wouldn't save me any weight.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*The Honey Badger Pedals*

I ride the Honey Badger Pedals because Honey Badger don't give a $hit where I ride or what I ride over or through!

























Here's a few of the stats on the HoneyBadgers: 4.20 inches x 4.20 inches; 3.2mm thin on front and back edges; 3mm on outboard end, 2mm all around center mud clearance hole; angular contact, full compliment bearings; 8 reverse taper, length and diameter optimized traction pins; 16 fangs; twice the amount of mud clearance as FlyPapers; under 500 grams; better sealed bearings than the FlyPapers; 14.2% smaller diameter backside bearing than FlyPapers; 20% smaller diameter threaded end on frontside bearing cup than FlyPapers, with finer pitch threads; top secret, super strong, military grade stainless steel alloy with better corrosion resistance than any other steel; and 87% stronger bearing shaft and pedal body than FlyPapers, making the HoneyBadgers absolutely the strongest pedals in the history of the World! (Over 64% stronger than the next nearest "spindley" pedal)...and...Due to the smaller diameter backside bearing and the smaller diameter of the threaded portion of the frontside bearing cup, there are MANY more cranks that will now work!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Bike Doc said:


> I ride the Honey Badger Pedals because Honey Badger don't give a $hit where I ride or what I ride over or through!
> View attachment 928936
> View attachment 928937
> View attachment 928936
> ...


Hey Dean,

Congratulations on the new design and the fact it now fits a larger selection of cranks!

Is it possible to retro-fit them to a pair of XT cranks or do you need to purchase a new crank set and pedals from you?

Do you have pricing and availability worked out yet?

Thanks, in advance, for the info!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Bike Doc said:


> I ride the Honey Badger Pedals because Honey Badger don't give a $hit where I ride or what I ride over or through!
> View attachment 928936


How do I become a tester?


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

pdxmark said:


> How do I become a tester?


So far, we have two testers; me, the designer; and Wil White who rode the Honey Badgers in the 2014 Red Bull Rampage. When you get your invite to compete in the Rampage, please let me know, and I will get you a set to test. Or, if you are racing competitively at the National Pro or World Cup level, or are starring in an extreme mountain bike video by a major production company, we may be able to work something out for you as well...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Bike Doc said:


> So far, we have two testers; me, the designer; and Wil White who rode the Honey Badgers in the 2014 Red Bull Rampage. When you get your invite to compete in the Rampage, please let me know, and I will get you a set to test. Or, if you are racing competitively at the National Pro or World Cup level, or are starring in an extreme mountain bike video by a major production company, we may be able to work something out for you as well...


Sounds like early days. )


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

bike doc, thanks for posting about the honey badger pedals. 500g, not feeling it. Those showboating teeth do provide that shinburger appeal, gotta give you that. Good to see you back, too. I remember many years ago when your pedals were hinted on MTBR. How do your previous generation pedals and the current pedals compare to the Tioga ZEROaxle MT-ZERO (450g) which shared lukewarm reception. They were released at $150, then set for $99 retail, then dropped below $75.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Francis MTBR has posted a summary of this thread for 2014 in the "best new flat pedals" round up, check it out. Round-up: Best new flat pedals - Mtbr.com


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

not much new info there it seems, but I really do like how those spank spike and vp harrier pedals look. I also like that they included the Fyxation Mesa 61 in that list. I don't know much about that brand, but they've seem to not be a major (marketing) brand. 

Is there a benefit to a convex shape that the crampon has? I feel more locked in on my Moove Torque pedals (concave) vs my Deity Compounds (convex-ish). I wouldn't say the compound shape is a smooth convex. The axle is thicker than the ends, but its concave between axle and end. dual concave shape I think is what its referred to.


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a pair of the Origin 8 Slimlines on my Mach 5 and I absolutely love them. Super thin, light, replaceable pins and have taken many a beating with out bending. Hard to beat for about 60-65 bucks if you ask me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

metrotuned said:


> Francis MTBR has posted a summary of this thread for 2014 in the "best new flat pedals" round up, check it out. Round-up: Best new flat pedals - Mtbr.com


kind of a $uckie article...doesn't give Canfield's Crampon Magnesium....I am sure there are others missing too


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Winter has suddenly come here, with snow blizzards, sustained sub freezing temperatures & all. I am yet to see how Kore Rivera Thermo work in these conditions with my winter shoes (5-10 Impact Highs), but right now I'd need a fatbike for this. Tested them down to -1 C and no snow so far, summer shoes (very worn Shimano AM40), all was good. (disclaimer: I almost never get rock strikes at speed so plastic body/plastic pins combo is viable here)


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

so what's the lightest thinnest most reliable flat pedal out there? love my mr vaults but the weight is a bit high.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

nexttozen said:


> so what's the lightest thinnest most reliable flat pedal out there? love my mr vaults but the weight is a bit high.


Canfield Crampon Ultimates for the win


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*DMR Vault out of touch with market?*

DMR Vaults in mag and titanium. What's the cost on these, $200+ wholesale? A touch, ... out of touch. The axles alone are a bill. These are mostly in the UK as the US market hasn't seen anything. Not my photo below:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Titanium for the win*

9/16th spindle that is CNC machined titanium with LSL and sealed ball bearings. No screw in pins or pyramid extrusions for grips, the small pegs are formed in the pedal, and the design is minimal, 223 grams for the pair and measure 100mm squared. This picture of the "VP Components VP-Blade Pedal" from _backcountry _where the the pedals are retailing for $500.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

metrotuned said:


> 9/16th spindle that is CNC machined titanium with LSL and sealed ball bearings. No screw in pins or pyramid extrusions for grips, the small pegs are formed in the pedal, and the design is minimal, 223 grams for the pair and measure 100mm squared. This picture of the "VP Components VP-Blade Pedal" from _backcountry _where the the pedals are retailing for $500.
> View attachment 937810


Those pedals are useless and overpriced.

Crampon Mags, are only 40g heavier, 1/2 the price and won't disintegrate on the first pedal strke.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> Those pedals are useless and overpriced.
> 
> Crampon Mags, are only 40g heavier, 1/2 the price and won't disintegrate on the first pedal strke.


This.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

metrotuned said:


> 9/16th spindle that is CNC machined titanium with LSL and sealed ball bearings. No screw in pins or pyramid extrusions for grips, the small pegs are formed in the pedal, and the design is minimal, 223 grams for the pair and measure 100mm squared. This picture of the "VP Components VP-Blade Pedal" from _backcountry _where the the pedals are retailing for $500.
> View attachment 937810


But why?


----------



## MtbParks (Aug 13, 2013)

Have to agree with Shiver Me Timbers and Rsullivan about the Canfield Brothers Crampons. Can't go wrong there!


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

metrotuned said:


> 9/16th spindle that is CNC machined titanium with LSL and sealed ball bearings. No screw in pins or pyramid extrusions for grips, the small pegs are formed in the pedal, and the design is minimal, 223 grams for the pair and measure 100mm squared. This picture of the "VP Components VP-Blade Pedal" from _backcountry _where the the pedals are retailing for $500.
> View attachment 937810


that pedal wouldn't last me one weekend.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

monstertiki said:


> that pedal wouldn't last me one weekend.


It's a weight weenie pedal, not a downhiller pedal. But it's not as light as the AEST's at 160g:

And they are only 70 bucks on Amazon! (but they are small 80x80)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> It's a weight weenie pedal, not a downhiller pedal. But it's not as light as the AEST's at 160g:
> 
> And they are only 70 bucks on Amazon! (but they are small 80x80)


Even a WW hits things with their pedal. I know the WWs sometimes lose any logic when it comes to weight, but even they have to see the benefit of the extra 40g on the Canfields.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Even a WW hits things with their pedal. I know the WWs sometimes lose any logic when it comes to weight, but even they have to see the benefit of the extra 40g on the Canfields.


Weight weenie = no logic!

I realized that when I saw the lightweight bike that used 3 rotor bolts instead of 6 to save weight.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> It's a weight weenie pedal, not a downhiller pedal. But it's not as light as the AEST's at 160g:
> 
> And they are only 70 bucks on Amazon! (but they are small 80x80)


I have never thought of myself as being hard on pedals, but those AEST pedals lasted me one or two days. I had a pedal strike as I came to a stop, on a dirt trail, and that's how I broke one. I've broken pins off of other pedals but never broke chunks off of a pedal before that.

Other than being fragile, they ride fine, but that was a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Canfield Crampons over all. They are superior in weight, in strength and in overall stickiness. They aren't cheap but worth every penny. And they don't need oversized pins to do it. Buy some if you dont agree, and enjoy.

This forum can end now. we found the answer.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Meanwhile, Kore Rivera Thermo tested down to -10 C, no snow. So far so good. Also heel/calf impact tested, wide area but superficial skin lacerations being the only result. I'm sold on that!


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Meanwhile, Kore Rivera Thermo tested down to -10 C, no snow. So far so good. Also heel/calf impact tested, wide area but superficial skin lacerations being the only result. I'm sold on that!


I hope they were punctures not lacerations hahaha, lacerations SUCK hahaha compare to a quick simple in and out puncture. yay for pins BOOO pedal scrape and pedal bite.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ThomasF said:


> I hope they were punctures not lacerations hahaha, lacerations SUCK hahaha compare to a quick simple in and out puncture. yay for pins BOOO pedal scrape and pedal bite.


I was incorrect in the use of term laceration (googled up some images now). I meant abrasion of course, that's why I said superficial. This is what I got with plastic body/plastic pins. And lacerations were what I had with sharp metal pins, that was ugly indeed. But I never had a puncture with any type of pedal.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

punctures are in n out. lacerations are usually your normal every day cut, and abrasions are like when you skin your knees on a fall


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

if you get lacerations from pedals that sucks... although i have gotten a few on the back of my calves, most are just in n outs from the pins


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I used to get scratches of I accidentally brushed the deity decoys against my calf while pushing my bike. I hated that so much, but loved the crazy grip of those pedals. I just picked up a set of used Saints for $45. Hopefully I can get on them soon, but I'm liking the feel of them pedalling around the block.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have dents in my shins from pedal slips. Not once has it happened with my Crampons, they are just about as sticky as clip in pedals.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The thinner pedals are less likely to flip over because your standing closer to the center of rotation.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like thin:


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

smilinsteve said:


> If you like thin:


nope, the bearings seize up like crazy. i was going to get them, but look at reviews for them, they usually don't last more than a few months. some people have them seize on their first ride. awesome idea, but not done right.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Tioga MT-Zero Pedal Reviews - Mtbr.com

you can find others online. but yeah, not the best bearings.


----------



## eagleandtheworm (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a big one for posting but just had to mention that I bought a pair of Burgtec Penthouse Flats and the axles broke twice within a year. The second time the left axle broke it caused a serious injury, failing without warning during normal riding conditions on the road. I had not done ANY extreme riding or rock bashing with these pedals. AVOID. I am now on Straitline DeFacto pedals that have been great.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

eagleandtheworm said:


> Not a big one for posting but just had to mention that I bought a pair of Burgtec Penthouse Flats and the axles broke twice within a year. The second time the left axle broke it caused a serious injury, failing without warning during normal riding conditions on the road. I had not done ANY extreme riding or rock bashing with these pedals. AVOID. I am now on Straitline DeFacto pedals that have been great.


Were they the steel or titanium axles?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Syncros Mental Aluminum Pedal vs Point One Podium platform pedals*









Actual weights of Syncros Mental Aluminum Pedal 220g vs Point One Podium 177g platform pedals.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a heads up, if you look around on Amazon you can get the Xpedo Spry pedals shipped to your door for $45. 

Xpedo is also looking to impress and I've heard good things about their warranty.


----------



## eagleandtheworm (Mar 28, 2009)

steel


----------



## SphincterBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Just a heads up, if you look around on Amazon you can get the Xpedo Spry pedals shipped to your door for $45.
> 
> Xpedo is also looking to impress and I've heard good things about their warranty.


Beware of the actual source when purchasing through Amazon. My Xpedo Face Off XMX13 pedals turned out to be counterfeit when I contacted Xpedo for a warranty claim after less than 100 miles of use.

I contacted the seller (4ucycling) for a refund, which they processed without question. Probably because they knew they were counterfeit and if I made a complaint to Amazon they'd be dropped.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

How would I know if there fakes? They look identical to what I see in the pictures.


----------



## SphincterBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know, but I'm sticking with larger retailers and LBS going forward.

Swyped from my Droid DNA


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Can a platform pedal be too big? 
I've been riding flats for a long time. My long time pedals are Kona Wah Wahs. I've been also riding the DMR Vaults a lot, and while I love the huge platform and stance when cornering, I find I slip/roll a pedal way more often than I ever did riding anything else. I can't remember the last time that happened on my Konas. The grip on the Vaults is insane, but I think the length of the platform is what is causing this. Anybody have this issue with the Vaults? 
I'm a size 13, so lack of foot real estate is not my problem.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've put a set of Mg Vaults on my trail bike this year and love them, they are my favorite pedals. I haven't tried them on my DH bike which I ride more aggressively. I would think they would be great DH Pedals too, but I'm using Diety's on there now and Spanks on my FR bike. 

I would like the Vaults on all my bikes, but now you've got me wondering. What happens and what kind of bike does it happen on for you? Are you wearing 510 shoes? 

BTW, I'm a size 14 and they are definitely the biggest pedals I've got.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

*First Look: New Gamut Podium Pedals, Plus Cillos Bars and Direct Mount stem*

New Podiums since being acquired by GAMUT


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

those are good looking pedals


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

jojotherider said:


> those are good looking pedals


I have a feeling they will be plagued with the same small bearing problem as the original Podiums.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

They still mention the mysterious 2-piece axle, I wonder what's that. And hollow aluminum pins? Really?!


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

bearings or DU bushing?


But i like the interesting design, looks like they have that elongated section to not only increase contact area on one side but also make it more capable when it has an encounter with a rock haha.


----------



## metalMTB (Sep 15, 2005)

i should be getting my canfield magnesiums soon. I'll post a review once I get my new bike together.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

NOOO NOT THE MAGNESIUMS!!! They're light, they look good as hell, but magnesium is brittle/soft and shouldn't be used for something like a pedal because it'll take a lot of damage in a rock strike.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> They still mention the mysterious 2-piece axle, I wonder what's that. And hollow aluminum pins? Really?!


I love the look of these pedals, but those alu pins are going to be useless pretty quick after a few rock strikes. One of the features I like about my Podium 1's are the steel pins, never had to replace a single one.

And the 2-piece axle may simply be referring to the fact a bolt goes into the end to secure the tiny bearings and pedal body on. Marketing hooplah!


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey, if anybody out there in flat pedal land wants to trade, I have a pair of DMR Vaults in black that I would be willing to swap for a pair of Kona Wah Wahs. Send me a message if interested. 
The Vaults are great, I'm just sooo used to the Wah Wahs.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ThomasF said:


> NOOO NOT THE MAGNESIUMS!!! They're light, they look good as hell, but magnesium is brittle/soft and shouldn't be used for something like a pedal because it'll take a lot of damage in a rock strike.


Haven't had any trouble with mine.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> Haven't had any trouble with mine.


thats good. how long have you had them? i've had a **** ton of pedal scrapes and my alloy crampons have hold their own.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

I have the first Mag pair made and have swapped them between countless bikes for a few seasons now. There not the thin magnesium you've come to expect with MG-1's. I broke allot of those over the years. The Canfield Crampon Mag is a much more impact worthy thickness and profile. All of the arms are slightly wider than the Ultimates to ensure they hold up. We don't see durability issues with these.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

ThomasF said:


> Canfield Crampons over all. They are superior in weight, in strength and in overall stickiness. They aren't cheap but worth every penny. And they don't need oversized pins to do it. Buy some if you dont agree, and enjoy.
> 
> This forum can end now. we found the answer.


somehow I doubt the crampons are the best, maybe lightweight but everlasting - seriously doubtful. If they were the best, I would have seen many Youtube videos by users and not just by Canfield Techs. They look cheap as well. Any pedal that is $150 and has cheapened out on cutting the spindle length cannot be the best. For a durable pedal, the spindle has to span the entire length of the pedal. The rest of most pedals is either cheap/weak aluminum or magnesium. Its the spindle thats carrying most of the heavy weight.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

mmicky5050 said:


> somehow I doubt the crampons are the best, maybe lightweight but everlasting - seriously doubtful. If they were the best, I would have seen many Youtube videos by users and not just by Canfield Techs. They look cheap as well. Any pedal that is $150 and has cheapened out on cutting the spindle length cannot be the best. For a durable pedal, the spindle has to span the entire length of the pedal. The rest of most pedals is either cheap/weak aluminum or magnesium. Its the spindle thats carrying most of the heavy weight.


Not to be mean, but this whole argument against them is pretty silly.
so many pedals, the spindle goes no further towards the end to the end of the platform. Spank spikes, straightline to many welgos as well. If you had some comment on the diameter of the spindle that would have been something I would not have replied to. Mine have several seasons on them and show it in scrapes, but are still going strong. I have used these all over, they took the rocks of Moab fine, as well as a whole year of exclusive use including a 12-24 hour race series (just because I could one year).

I agree that they are not cheap, but they really are that good in my opinion.
I have used several others that range from ok, what I thought was good to crap.
If I ever damage these beyond repair I will replace them in a second.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

In this day and age, the "best" have independent videos, independent reviews from users. I see none of that for these crampon pedals.

The spindle in these pedals is made of chromoly steel which isn't even the best steel out there. For crying out loud, Reynold's 853 steel has a much better strength to weight ratio than chromoly. The rest is just cheap aluminum.

google it yourself. There is only one authentic youtube video I found of a guy who got seven staples in ER from these pedals! That hardly, sorry to say, qualifies as the "best". 




its not rocket science to see why spindles spanning the entire length of the pedal are critical. See these high end titanium predator pedal (last pic)- how they have broken on the part without the spindle.
All Mountain Next: Review: Twenty6 Predator Ti Pedal (Updated)

if you look at the the E13 LG1 Pedal for instance, they have also cheapened out on the spindle length but tried to rectify that by building two weak bridges to the end of the pedal. Its just poor engineering. But at least with the Lg1 pedals there is a double platform layer unlike these crampons. However, those are bushing pedals which automatically disqualifies Lg1 from the "best" ranking. To use bushings on a $130 pedal is just blasphemous.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

mmicky5050 said:


> In this day and age, the "best" have independent videos, independent reviews from users. I see none of that for these crampon pedals.
> 
> The spindle in these pedals is made of chromoly steel which isn't even the best steel out there. For crying out loud, Reynold's 853 steel has a much better strength to weight ratio than chromoly. The rest is just cheap aluminum.
> 
> ...


no offence but your reply is quite hilarious. I hate to feed the troll so this will be my last exchange. Sorry to have gotten suckered into this...

I have nothing to do with Canfield brothers, just an average Joe from the midwest. thanks for editing that assumption out, but I saw it.

What do videos have to do with quality parts? I would make one but do not currently or ever intend to make a youtube or whatever site video.

Your thoughts on chromoly are pretty interesting as well, as reynolds 853 is chromoly steel. Just there specific alloy heat treatment and tempering. Pretty sure it does not exist in that brand in anything else other than tubes. Never seen many pedal manufacrurers state what specific alloy they are using.

I love the correlation of some random high buck 26 pedal breaking that all pedals without your specific requirement are doomed to break. if you notice the cross sections that the 26 pedal broke is quite small compared to others out there (note it broke along a series of holes presumable to lighten the pedals).

One of the main advantages of the crampon ultimates is the single width platform, its the thin, close to the axle pedal surface that is so great.

Heck thinking back my previous favorite pedals the Kona Jack **** spindles do not go all the way to the outside (the old ones), Shimano Saint do not either. So many examples of highly rated pedals do not live up to your requirement.

I personally will continue to ride and enjoy my pedals, please do the same with whatever you end up with. The end of the story is buy what you want. 
I guess random ripping on products without first hand knowledge is something that I should expect from the interwebs, up till now this thread has been largely clear of that.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

esilvassy said:


> no offence but your reply is quite hilarious. I hate to feed the troll so this will be my last exchange. Sorry to have gotten suckered into this...
> 
> I have nothing to do with Canfield brothers, just an average Joe from the midwest. thanks for editing that assumption out, but I saw it.
> 
> ...


Why feed the moron? Doubt he even rides.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

No one is talking about Shimano Saints or the Konas as the best. If you have to spend this much neuronal activity to justify the best, then sorry to burst your bubble dude, they are not the best. Crampon's engineering flaws are just too obvious. Its interesting how you skipped over the only independent Youtube video on these pedals that ended up with staples. If I want staples on my legs, there are way better options man. Again, thats a huge engineering flaw and it wasn't even that rough a ride.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> No one is talking about Shimano Saints or the Konas as the best. If you have to spend this much neuronal activity to justify the best, then sorry to burst your bubble dude, they are not the best. Crampon's engineering flaws are just too obvious. Its interesting how you skipped over the only independent Youtube video on these pedals that ended up with staples. If I want staples on my legs, there are way better options man. Again, thats a huge engineering flaw.


See I told you he's not a rider.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dude, i am just looking for good pedals and crampons are not the ones. I don't need to advertise my "ride"....


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> See I told you he's not a rider.


$150 pedals shouldn't be giving you leg injuries and certainly not that rough of an injury. From the video and the crampon pictures its clear their engineers forgot to smooth out the edges. Its the little things dude....best my a s s


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

So, the thing that has always turned me off about the crampons is the convex shape. Why would that be better than a concave? I've had dual concave and didn't feel as locked in compared to a normal concave. The bump in the middle just felt like I was barely hanging on.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

mmicky5050 said:


> No one is talking about Shimano Saints or the Konas as the best. If you have to spend this much neuronal activity to justify the best, then sorry to burst your bubble dude, they are not the best. Crampon's engineering flaws are just too obvious. Its interesting how you skipped over the only independent Youtube video on these pedals that ended up with staples. If I want staples on my legs, there are way better options man. Again, thats a huge engineering flaw and it wasn't even that rough a ride.


bro. if you're a true mountain biker, you'll have cuts all over you f'en legs. if not, you just don't ride hard enough. and Crampons are the best, you can show them to anyone and they go "WOAH!! Are those Crampons?? Can i ride them!?" ride some and then you'll see.

And if there is one thing Canfield does is they engineer well, they have INCREDIBLE bikes and INCREDIBLE Components, and they are all meant to be durable as hell. i would be surprised if anyone has EVER broken a jedi.

And if you do break something that is a Canfield product, unless you cut it with a hack saw on purpose, they will replace your part, frame you name it, no questions asked and get it to you quick. they are a great group of dudes.

Why do people defend Canfield with such gusto? because they take care of their customers and they make great products. hate all you want, but you won't understand until you've ridden them.

P.S. you can get stitches off of any pedal if it slips out on you. big woop


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

jojotherider said:


> So, the thing that has always turned me off about the crampons is the convex shape. Why would that be better than a concave? I've had dual concave and didn't feel as locked in compared to a normal concave. The bump in the middle just felt like I was barely hanging on.


Thats a good point. Thanks. I searched your posts. It seems you have tried a lot of pedals. haha. Any recommendations for some solid ones? I don't care about weight that much, I want one that can take a beating and is easy to service. I had my heart set on the Truvativ Holzfeller from SRAM. But i can't figure out how one would remove the spindle from these to regrease. There is only Russian site that has some pictures but it seems one would need a specialized tool to remove the spindle for maintenance.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

convex allows you to move your weight around more. i ride some intense lines and make some pretty bad line decisions sometimes, but crampons will get you there just fine. 

Micky, bro... ride a pair.

And are you an ME or something?


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

ThomasF said:


> convex allows you to move your weight around more. i ride some intense lines and make some pretty bad line decisions sometimes, but crampons will get you there just fine.
> 
> Micky, bro... ride a pair.
> 
> And are you an ME or something?


Thanks for the tip man. I am just so suspicious of the Crampons - the design is so poor for a high end pedal proclaiming the top spot. In this day and age, products that inspire gusto have "unboxing" videos....nothing for this pedal. haha


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

fan videos of products /= good product

If you search this thread for pedal reviews, you'll find a lot of people liking them regardless if they created a video or not.

Which is why I was curious about them. There's a guy near me selling the Classics for $70. its very tempting, but I don't think I need another set of pedals.

I'm currently on Moove Torques and Saints. The Torques feel like a bigger platform to me and I like that. I'm not super excited about the saints. I may just buy the Classics for funsies and sell the Saints. If I don't like them, i'm sure they won't be hard to sell.

My biggest concern is if I actually like them and need to buy another set for my other bike. 

-joel


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation on the Moove Torque pedal. Now thats a design I like. do you have the thru pin or the grub pin?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> $150 pedals shouldn't be giving you leg injuries and certainly not that rough of an injury. From the video and the crampon pictures its clear their engineers forgot to smooth out the edges. Its the little things dude....best my a s s


Again you don't ride. It's obvious with such a stupid comment. I have permanent marks all over my shins from riding bear traps when I was a kid. Best pedals back in the day.

Getting that level of the grip isn't going to happen with smooth little pins that don't turn your shins to hamburger. But you'd know that if you actually rode bikes.

Best pedal for you would be those plastic demo pedals that come with bikes.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> Thats a good point. Thanks. I searched your posts. It seems you have tried a lot of pedals. haha. Any recommendations for some solid ones? I don't care about weight that much, I want one that can take a beating and is easy to service. I had my heart set on the Truvativ Holzfeller from SRAM. But i can't figure out how one would remove the spindle from these to regrease. There is only Russian site that has some pictures but it seems one would need a specialized tool to remove the spindle for maintenance.


Why would you get a pedal without hundreds of videos on Youtube? If they were any good, you'd find tons of reviews of which at least a few would show them taken apart.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jojotherider said:


> So, the thing that has always turned me off about the crampons is the convex shape. Why would that be better than a concave? I've had dual concave and didn't feel as locked in compared to a normal concave. The bump in the middle just felt like I was barely hanging on.


Convex is a better shape for mating with the sole of your shoe. It wraps over the pedal instead of having to deform into a concavity.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

evasive said:


> Convex is a better shape for mating with the sole of your shoe. It wraps over the pedal instead of having to deform into a concavity.


Combine that with the heel down position of your foot and wrapping around the pedal should provide more grip than trying to push it into the pedal.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Why would you get a pedal without hundreds of videos on Youtube? If they were any good, you'd find tons of reviews of which at least a few would show them taken apart.


I am guessing you folks haven't looked at this pedal. Here is the link. This is not a sissy girly pedal. If this pedal gives me stitches, I am OK with that. Its designed to hurt and last a lifetime. This is a ******* badass pedal. There are numerous top 5 independent pedal rankings which have consistently included this pedal over the last several years.

I am NOT ok with a wannabe Crampon pedal giving me a stitch. If you are going to make a girly wannabe pedal, and charge $150 for it, at least smooth out the edges.

https://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-holzfeller-pedals

The only reason I am hesitating buying it is because I haven't figured out how the spindle can be removed for greasing.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> I am guessing you folks haven't looked at this pedal. Here is the link. This is not a sissy girly pedal. If this pedal gives me stitches, I am OK with that. Its designed to hurt and last a lifetime. This is a ******* badass pedal. I am NOT ok with a wannabe Crampon pedal giving me a stitch. If you are going to make a girly wannabe pedal, and charge $150 for it, at least smooth out the edges.
> 
> https://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-holzfeller-pedals


LOL go finish your couch ride.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Why would you get a pedal without hundreds of videos on Youtube? If they were any good, you'd find tons of reviews of which at least a few would show them taken apart.


I know it can be taken apart. The Russians have done that here. Just need to translate. It will still need a special tool to get the spindle out. 

Tuning truvativ holzfeller pedals by OSTASH(-200ãðì) :: X-Bikers.ru

It is sealed from one end and the other side has an unusual washer. 
https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=127406


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

jojotherider said:


> So, the thing that has always turned me off about the crampons is the convex shape. Why would that be better than a concave? I've had dual concave and didn't feel as locked in compared to a normal concave. The bump in the middle just felt like I was barely hanging on.


evasive and TwoTone have it. When you are on your pedals pushing down your feet, if you have the axle in the correct location, do not curve backwards with your toes up. They curve downward as they try to wrap around the pedal when your heel is down.



mmicky5050 said:


> Thats a good point. Thanks. I searched your posts. It seems you have tried a lot of pedals. haha. Any recommendations for some solid ones? I don't care about weight that much, I want one that can take a beating and is easy to service.


Have you heard of Crampon Ultimates? They aren't the cheapest but a solid design and construction. Ask anyone and they'll tell you it's one of the top three if not the best flat pedal out there...


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

big0mike said:


> evasive and TwoTone have it. When you are on your pedals pushing down your feet, if you have the axle in the correct location, do not curve backwards with your toes up. They curve downward as they try to wrap around the pedal when your heel is down.
> 
> Have you heard of Crampon Ultimates? They aren't the cheapest but a solid design and construction. Ask anyone and they'll tell you it's one of the top three if not the best flat pedal out there...


A bushing pedal is in the top 3? Is this a joke? A bushing by design is bull ****. Here is a simple video that demonstrates why a bearing is better than a bushing. They teach this stuff in school btw. How the heck are they charging $150 for a freaking bushing? Jeez you guys are either Cranfield techs or just brain washed










another reason why crampons are cheap pedals - shorter spindles and freaking bushings. even cheaper Chinese pedals are using bearings these days.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> A bushing pedal is in the top 3? Is this a joke? A bushing by design is bull ****. Here is a simple video that demonstrates why a bearing is better than a bushing. They teach this stuff in school btw. How the heck are they charging $150 for a freaking bushing? Jeez you guys are either Cranfield techs or just brain washed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please post a link to a product you've designed and brought to market. You do realize some bike come with bushing in their pivots instead of bearing.

Keep the comments coming couch jockey, they are entertaining. You are a better troll than DC.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

This is engineering 101. Please watch the videos on bearings Vs Bushings above. There is no reason I can think of why anyone would using bushings on a high end product. Its clear to me from this, the short size of the spindle, the cheaper spindle steel, and the rough edges, that crampons are not a good pedal certainly not worth $150 no matter what you Cranfield Techs say. I know good engineering when I see it. All the more reason why lofty proclamations by you folks that the best pedal has been found are highly dubious.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> This is engineering 101. Please watch the videos on bearings Vs Bushings above. *There is no reason I can think of* why anyone would using bushings on a high end product. Its clear to me from this, the short size of the spindle, the cheaper steel, and the rough edges, that crampons are not a good pedal certainly not worth $150 no matter what you Cranfield Techs say. I know good engineering when I see it.


And there's the problem, you don't **** about engineering. You watch a couple videos on youtube and now consider yourself knowledgeable. :eekster:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mmicky5050 said:


> This is engineering 101. Please watch the videos on bearings Vs Bushings above. There is no reason I can think of why anyone would using bushings on a high end product. /QUOTE]
> 
> Take your act to the Turner forum. I'll get some popcorn.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

Aww I have hit a nerve. Haha- best pedal my a s s


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mmicky5050 said:


> Aww I have hit a nerve. Haha- best pedal my a s s


No, not really. Why would I care? Think that if you like; you're just being a clown. However, there are considerations in support of bushings versus bearings in certain applications. High end versus low end is irrelevant.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

What might they be? We are in 2015 dude not 1814. Only cheap chinese stuff uses bushings. Its like this kid wondering why his car wheels come with bushings haha

bushings are cheap and add unneccesary friction mate.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> What might they be? We are in 2015 dude not 1814. Only cheap chinese stuff uses bushings. Its like this kid wondering why his car wheels come with bushings haha ... bushings are cheap and add unneccesary friction mate...


This would all be a lot funnier if there was a way to confirm that you were actually an idiot, instead of just pretending to be one. :lol:


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am a reasonable person. If you have sound scientific and logical reasoning as to why the Crampons are the best pedals I assure you I will come to your way of thinking. Short of that, this is America, we do not annoint kings.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

guys guys guys... he joined within the last 11 days... i hope he just made an account so he can guiltlessly troll against well renowned products. next he'll go after threaded BB's and then after rear shocks. he's clearly too stupid to understand that Canfield is one of the greatest bike companies out there. all of their products are solid.

And i doubt if his numb nuts even tried, he still wouldn't be able to come up with anything saying that crampons are prone to breaking anymore than any other pedal out there. 

he's just trying to be stupid now. 

CHARGING_RHINOS COME SET THIS GUY STRAIGHT ON CANFIELD hahaha


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Truvativ Holzfeller pedals run bushings on the outboard ends on the axles. The guy who posted on X-Bikers had a bit too much free time on his hands though. He didn't explain how to take apart the pedals (but yes a special tool is needed), but went in more detail about how he had new axles machined from a vaguely identifiable, dubious quality Titanium alloy. He also had the bodies machined to reduce weight.

Nothing wrong with bushings in MTB pedals, we don't need super low rolling resistance there, but we do need low profile. Just make sure the bushings are softer than the axles, so that they wear first from grit that gets in. Cheap is an advantage here..

As to pedal body and pin shape, note that most modern thin concave pedals have very long pins, so your shoe sole never touches the body proper, it is supported by pins. The pins don't pierce the sole to their full length, so there's a gap. Thus body shape doesn't matter much on that kind of pedal; pin placement and length is what matters.



ThomasF said:


> next he'll go after threaded BB's


Now that would be a heresy I won't be able to let slip! :eekster:


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

mmicky5050 said:


> What might they be? We are in 2015 dude not 1814. Only cheap chinese stuff uses bushings. Its like this kid wondering why his car wheels come with bushings haha
> 
> bushings are cheap and add unneccesary friction mate.


Blanket statement. In 2015 the internal combustion engine uses journal bearings for the rods and crank main bearings. We're talking 7,000+rpm with several thousand psi on the rod bearings. Cam bearings are still joirnal bearings as well. This holds true for economy cars all the way to F1 and Top Fuel. With this tremendous pressure on the "bushings", and a V6 having a minimum of 14 of these "bushings", hp lost to friction including the friction of the oil itself is usually kept well under 3hp in a street car.

The bushings you speak so lowly about won't spin as freely as a ball bearing with no load on them but they have very little change in friction as load is applied and can have less friction as rpm rises. I like ball bearings because they aren't as reliant on a oil supply to work properly. I would like to see friction measured under load between a bushing and a ball or needle bearing pedal, I bet there's very little difference. Bushings when done right can significantly outlast a ball bearing because the bushing can have no metal to metal contact when spinning and no wear occurring as long as it's floating on its hydrodynamic wedge.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> I am a reasonable person. If you have sound scientific and logical reasoning as to why the Crampons are the best pedals I assure you I will come to your way of thinking. Short of that, this is America, we do not annoint kings.


Yes this is America, unfortunately our school systems are failing and producing morons that think watching a single youtube video makes them an engineer.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> Blanket statement. In 2015 the internal combustion engine uses journal bearings for the rods and crank main bearings. We're talking 7,000+rpm with several thousand psi on the rod bearings. Cam bearings are still joirnal bearings as well. This holds true for economy cars all the way to F1 and Top Fuel. With this tremendous pressure on the "bushings", and a V6 having a minimum of 14 of these "bushings", hp lost to friction including the friction of the oil itself is usually kept well under 3hp in a street car.


Oh BTW I use ICE con rod bolt shape in arguments where people claim swaged spokes (those people call them butted) are made exclusively to reduce weight. This only works about 50% of the time, maybe even less..


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Shall I bite?

Bushings can be more durable vs. bearings. Especially on high-end, thin pedals where very small bearings are used. My Point1 Podiums have disintegrated the 3 outboard bearings. Disintegrated. 100%. To dust. Had they used bushings, they may have not done that and I wouldn't have had to replace those tiny bastards. 

Not saying Canfield is the best pedal, but you can't deny they are one of the best.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> fan videos of products /= good product
> 
> If you search this thread for pedal reviews, you'll find a lot of people liking them regardless if they created a video or not.
> 
> ...


I have the classics. Fantastic pedal, but I would note that with the exposed axle they do sometimes squeak with a lot of pedalling. I still used them on the AM rig for years though. Sticking them back on the DH sled.

Great pedal though.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

Finally some sensible posts from J. Random, BuickGN, bad andy and laxman2001

I didn't imply that the Truvativ Holzfeller were the best pedals just that they would last longer than most pedals by design and the reviews confirm that.

Bearing designs have come a long way. Modern sealed high quality bearings should last a lifetime with little or no maintenance There is no doubt that a bushing introduces unnecessary friction. why would one want added resistance? A combination of bushings and bearings which most pedals seem to have sounds ok but I still want more bearings and less DU bushings in my pedal.

The Bearing/ bushing ratio (4:2) on the Moove Torque that JoJorider recommended seems more reasonable.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Also consider that just because a pedal may be full bearings does not mean there won't be some friction. I can only speak about my Podiums, where there is a preloaded o-ring, which adds friction, that makes it so the pedal won't spin freely. This is part of the design.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> Finally some sensible posts from J. Random, BuickGN, bad andy and laxman2001
> 
> I didn't imply that the Truvativ Holzfeller were the best pedals just that they would last longer than most pedals by design and the reviews confirm that.
> 
> ...


Yet bearings don't last a lifetime, hmm how do you explain that Mr. Engineer or didn't you find a video on that yet?


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bad Andy: Thats a fair point but I would imagine that would be more of an issue for a clipless pedal as a freely moving pedal might be slightly tougher to clip in. Even with clipless pedals, which I have been using for 10 years, low resistance would be a minor issue when initiating clipping.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

mmicky5050 said:


> Finally some sensible posts from J. Random, BuickGN, bad andy and laxman2001
> 
> I didn't imply that the Truvativ Holzfeller were the best pedals just that they would last longer than most pedals by design and the reviews confirm that.
> 
> Bearing designs have come a long way. Modern sealed high quality bearings should last a lifetime. There is no doubt that a bushing introduces unnecessary friction. why would one want added resistance? A combination of bushings and bearings which most pedals seem to have sounds ok but I still want more bearings and less DU bushings in my pedal.


Where do you get that "a bushing introduces unnecessary friction"? When operating right it's "floating" on a hydrodynamic wedge and friction is very low and barely changes with load. You put 600lbs on each pedal, one with a ball bearing and one with a bushing and then the friction will mean something. Just spinning a pedal by hand doesn't tell you much. The pedal with bushings will almost always have more friction with no load on it.

Again, this is why you can pull an engine apart that has had literally 10,000,000,000 revolutions put on it under load and the bearings can look brand new. The only wear that occurs is during startup in the milliseconds before its spinning fast enough to float the crank journal. During normal use the bearing surfaces do not touch one another. And before anyone says it, the oil pump is there to supply oil to the bearing, not to pressurize it. The rotation of the frank provides the wedge that it floats on which is why a lawnmower can get away with no oil pressure and as can a pedal with bushings. I will say that the most likely reason for bushings in a bicycle pedal is for durability but that's just a guess.

I typed this on my phone and I'm not about to go back and proof read so deal with


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

This is my first foray into MTB, have been road biking for 10 years with egg beater clipless pedals which I absolutely adore for their minimalist design. I have had mine for 10 years and they are still running smooth. Every little thing counts. Every unnecessary gram on my bike is an issue if I am paying $150. If I am buying second class Truvativs or Mooves than I am ok with design flaws. Remember, I joined this conversation because some of you annointed the Crampons as the "best pedal" and advocated closing this thread. Before the likes of TwoTone punks hijacked this, that was what the conversation was centered on. The Crampons are not the best pedal by far just on the design alone. Bearings are better than bushings for performance. If the Cranfields are cheapening on the bearings, the spindle length/quality and the platform smoothness - then thats not "the best" pedal....


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> I have the classics. Fantastic pedal, but I would note that with the exposed axle they do sometimes squeak with a lot of pedalling. I still used them on the AM rig for years though. Sticking them back on the DH sled.
> 
> Great pedal though.


Thanks for the feedback. I was just digging through pictures of the classic and it occurred to me, that there's basically a bump on the outside edge of the pedal that houses the bearing. Is that really noticeable?

I should really just pick up the pedals and sell 'em if I don't like 'em.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> Where do you get that "a bushing introduces unnecessary friction"? When operating right it's "floating" on a hydrodynamic wedge and friction is very low and barely changes with load. You put 600lbs on each pedal, one with a ball bearing and one with a bushing and then the friction will mean something. Just spinning a pedal by hand doesn't tell you much. The pedal with bushings will almost always have more friction with no load on it.
> 
> Again, this is why you can pull an engine apart that has had literally 10,000,000,000 revolutions put on it under load and the bearings can look brand new. The only wear that occurs is during startup in the milliseconds before its spinning fast enough to float the crank journal. During normal use the bearing surfaces do not touch one another. And before anyone says it, the oil pump is there to supply oil to the bearing, not to pressurize it. The rotation of the frank provides the wedge that it floats on which is why a lawnmower can get away with no oil pressure and as can a pedal with bushings. I will say that the most likely reason for bushings in a bicycle pedal is for durability but that's just a guess.
> 
> I typed this on my phone and I'm not about to go back and proof read so deal with


You are right - compared side by side bushings will last longer and require less maintenance than a bearing. However, good high quality bearings should last at least 10 years with little or no maintenance. The advantages that bearings give in low resistance and better performance, I imagine would save one several seconds in uphill climbs for instance. So based on that alone, I would argue, its too premature to anoint the Crampons as the best pedal ever...


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

mmicky5050 said:


> This is my first foray into MTB, have been road biking for 10 years with egg beater clipless pedals which I absolutely adore for their minimalist design. I have had mine for 10 years and they are still running smooth. Every little thing counts. Every unnecessary gram on my bike is an issue if I am paying $150. If I am buying second class Truvativs or Mooves than I am ok with design flaws. Remember, I joined this conversation because some of you annointed the Crampons as the "best pedal" and advocated closing this thread. Before the likes of TwoTone punks hijacked this, that was what the conversation was centered on. The Crampons are not the best pedal by far just on the design alone. Bearings are better than bushings for performance. If the Cranfields are cheapening on the bearings, the spindle length/quality and the platform smoothness - then thats not "the best" pedal....


The problem I see is that you have come into this thread saying they are not the best pedal even though you've never ridden them. How would you know they're not the best pedal until you've been on them?

Also, there is no such thing as the best pedal because it is entirely subjective. My foot is different from yours which is different from TwoTone's which is different from... Heck, my left foot is pretty different than my right foot. Also, our shoes are all different. Even if they are the same model, they've worn differently because we are all different people in different regions riding in different conditions. If you found a pedal that you thought was the "best", that only applies to you. Some people like the platforms close to the cranks, I can't stand that. Some folks like small platforms, I like big platforms.

Saying someone is wrong about a product is always going to elicit these responses. If you want to avoid these responses, you have to ask what they like about it and see if that jives with what you like/don't like about it. For example, concave pedals seem like a bad idea to me. So many people like this pedal that there has to be something I'm missing and I want to know what it is.

-joel


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have yet to see an item that looks bad on paper miraculously turn out marvelous in real life. Thats just common sense. To prove that further, I pointed out that items that inspire passion, and are genuinely long lasting and high performance have long lists of independent reviews from fans and videos which these pedals don't. We live in 2015 man not 1990s....


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> This is my first foray into MTB, have been road biking for 10 years with egg beater clipless pedals which I absolutely adore for their minimalist design. I have had mine for 10 years and they are still running smooth. Every little thing counts. Every unnecessary gram on my bike is an issue if I am paying $150. If I am buying second class Truvativs or Mooves than I am ok with design flaws. Remember, I joined this conversation because some of you annointed the Crampons as the "best pedal" and advocated closing this thread. Before the likes of TwoTone punks hijacked this, that was what the conversation was centered on. The Crampons are not the best pedal by far just on the design alone. Bearings are better than bushings for performance. If the Cranfields are cheapening on the bearings, the spindle length/quality and the platform smoothness - then thats not "the best" pedal....


You're the punk that came into this conversation spouting off stupid irrelevant crap and pointing to youtube videos to back up your crap.

You haven't even ridden any of these pedals, yet somehow know better than all the experienced riders who have tried many different pedals- again that youtube has superseded actual experience.

You came in like a troll and are being treated like one. You want an actual discussion that fine, but you'd better start your first few posts way different than you did.

You have so little experience you haven't even experience the roll effect that thos nice thick full spindle pedals will give you, but hey you know better than everyone else.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> I have yet to see an item that looks bad on paper miraculously turn out marvelous in real life. Thats just common sense. To prove that further, I pointed out that items that inspire passion, and are genuinely long lasting and high performance have long lists of independent reviews from fans and videos which these pedals don't. We live in 2015 man not 1990s....


See- still trolling. You don't want a discussion, you just want to be a prick on the internet.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh I forgot to mention - just in the last days, cracks have appeared in the Crampons image haha- squeaking for instance.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> See- still trolling. You don't want a discussion, you just want to be a prick on the internet.


why would I buy anything without reading reviews? That wouldn't be smart man.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

not new information. I've come across that in posts from early 2014.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

mmicky5050 said:


> You are right - compared side by side bushings will last longer and require less maintenance than a bearing. However, good high quality bearings should last at least 10 years with little or no maintenance. The advantages that bearings give in low resistance and better performance, I imagine would save one several seconds in uphill climbs for instance. So based on that alone, I would argue, its too premature to anoint the Crampons as the best pedal ever...


Define "better performance". Where are you getting that ball bearings give less resistance than bushings? Where do you get the bearings would save several seconds on an uphill when it could be 50' or a mile and what if the rider is a sit and spin type of a single speed gutting it out? You're assuming these things and you really need to go back and reassess your assumptions. If a pedal is capable of altering hard climbing time by several seconds on a short uphill by friction alone, there's going to be a measurable increase in bearing temperature. In fact, the bearing area will be hot to the touch if you lost 3 seconds over a 1/2 mile climb due to friction. Instead of assuming way too many things, try riding different types of pedals and note temperature change in the bearing area. Or put the bearings under load and measure energy loss.

As I said a bearing will usually give lower resistance in a spin test where you spin the pedal by hand with no load. But put it under load, say 600lbs that I'm sure many of us are capable of generating and friction changes greatly. Bushings usually have very little additional friction under load while ball bearings can increase a bit.

The point being friction needs to be measured under load, not by spinning the pedal by hand. I wish my drill would support my weight. I would chuck the pedal up and stand on it with my body weight plus whatever weight I'm capable of holding but that would never work. Heat might be the only poor mans way of measuring friction under load and that won't be entirely reliable.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

mmicky5050 said:


> Bad Andy: Thats a fair point but I would imagine that would be more of an issue for a clipless pedal as a freely moving pedal might be slightly tougher to clip in. Even with clipless pedals, which I have been using for 10 years, low resistance would be a minor issue when initiating clipping.


It's a design question answered by what the designer felt the given rider demographic would want. Some riders do like their pedals to spin freely. Others may want them not to spin. For example, a rider with a bag of tricks whose feet often leave the pedal and need to return to the pedal might want the pedal to stay exactly where they left it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention - just in the last days, cracks have appeared in the Crampons image haha- squeaking for instance.


Your English is too good to be DC, but I'm wondering if he went to a few classes.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

BuickGN,
I'm not sure we get the hydrodynamic effect kick in anywhere in bicycle bearings, we'd need 1-2 orders of magnitude higher RPM for that.. so in choosing bearing size to use, we look at it's static, and not dynamic load capacity.

Bushings have much greater load capacity than radial ball bearings of the same diameter, though. That's why they work so well for thin pedals and other low RPM, high load pivots.

Also note the cheapest kind of pedals that uses cup and cone ball bearings. It's actually a good design, in that it can stand to very poor implementation that is unable to provide precise axial preload, precisely shaped balls and races etc. Those bearings are smaller in diameter than industrial, deep groove radial ball bearings, for the same load capacity, so with these in a pedal you can either have thinner pedal body, or a pedal more resistant to presence of grit inside, and absence of grease. Downside being it's not practical to replace them of course. Pedal bearings, whatever type they are, live a hard life..



mmicky5050 said:


> have been road biking for 10 years with egg beater clipless pedals which I absolutely adore for their minimalist design. I have had mine for 10 years and they are still running smooth.


And Eggbeaters use IGUS bushings inboard, where they carry most of the load. ^^
The small ball bearings outboard are there mostly for keeping the axle aligned with respect to the bushing. Same goes for the huge variety of modern Taiwanese flat pedals.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

mmicky5050 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention - just in the last days, cracks have appeared in the Crampons image haha- squeaking for instance.


That's the classics, not the ultimates. And like I said, they are fantastic pedals. I am a hack rider who bangs them off of rocks and stuff all the time and they have held up marvellously with no issues on 4 different bikes, going on a 5th. And they were super easy to maintain.

If I had the $ to blow on pedals I would pick up a pair of crampon ultimates no question.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> BuickGN,
> I'm not sure we get the hydrodynamic effect kick in anywhere in bicycle bearings, we'd need 1-2 orders of magnitude higher RPM for that.. so in choosing bearing size to use, we look at it's static, and not dynamic load capacity.
> 
> Bushings have much greater load capacity than radial ball bearings of the same diameter, though. That's why they work so well for thin pedals and other low RPM, high load pivots.
> ...


I agree with you. My thoughts on getting into the hydrodynamic realm being possible is using a "thick enough" grease. I hope I'm not going off topic too much again but I partially relate it to the automotive world. I've been building turbo engines for a couple decades and one advantage I've always exploited is to use the turbo to get an extraordinary amount of low rpm power while pulling hard to redline, basically a very fat poweband. I never had a problem with getting a high rpm, high hp engine to live but when one of the requirements is 600lbs of torque out of a 3.8L V6 at 2,000rpm I began getting a lot of rod bearing wear. The cure was a thicker oil (higher HTHS, not kinematic viscosity) and the only explanation I could come up with is there just wasn't enough rpm to keep the bearing surfaces separated at that pressure. No issues when making the same or more torque at say 4,500rpm on the same bottom end. What I learned through that whole ordeal at the risk of oversimplifying is at the same cylinder/bearing pressures, low (bearing) speed needs more bearing surface and/or a thicker lubricant.

I'm not entirely sure it's possible to float a bearing at 50-90rpm but with enough surface area and viscosity I wouldn't rule it out either. I'm assuming lots of surface area and bicycle bushings do not go together.

Are IGUS bushings those plastic or composite, "self lubricating" bushings? Is that a brand name or a material? I've never used them but would you say they will deal with contamination better, will "dirt" embed into the bushing?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

laxman2001 said:


> I have the classics. Fantastic pedal, but I would note that with the exposed axle they do sometimes squeak with a lot of pedalling. I still used them on the AM rig for years though. Sticking them back on the DH sled.
> 
> Great pedal though.


have you done any maintenance on them? they should have a small amount of play, and sometimes dust and grime gets in there and causes the squeeking, might need to take them apart and re-grease them.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

mmicky5050 said:


> This is my first foray into MTB, have been road biking for 10 years with egg beater clipless pedals which I absolutely adore for their minimalist design. I have had mine for 10 years and they are still running smooth. Every little thing counts. Every unnecessary gram on my bike is an issue if I am paying $150. If I am buying second class Truvativs or Mooves than I am ok with design flaws. Remember, I joined this conversation because some of you annointed the Crampons as the "best pedal" and advocated closing this thread. Before the likes of TwoTone punks hijacked this, that was what the conversation was centered on. The Crampons are not the best pedal by far just on the design alone. Bearings are better than bushings for performance. If the Cranfields are cheapening on the bearings, the spindle length/quality and the platform smoothness - then thats not "the best" pedal....


HOLY F*CK SHUT UP AND RIDE A PAIR.

How do you know they aren't the best? HOW do you know? you have only ridden one pair of clipless pedals for the last 10 god damn years. and you come here putting down a well renown pedal merely because it has DU bushings and no bearings in it?

first you said they weren't durable, then you were challenged with proof, you gave up on that, then it was the shape, but convex actually helps you stay planted and still allows you to move your foot around, then you said they produce too much friction, but that is obviously not the case, what next, they don't have enough colors available?


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> Define "better performance". Where are you getting that ball bearings give less resistance than bushings? Where do you get the bearings would save several seconds on an uphill when it could be 50' or a mile and what if the rider is a sit and spin type of a single speed gutting it out? You're assuming these things and you really need to go back and reassess your assumptions. If a pedal is capable of altering hard climbing time by several seconds on a short uphill by friction alone, there's going to be a measurable increase in bearing temperature. In fact, the bearing area will be hot to the touch if you lost 3 seconds over a 1/2 mile climb due to friction. Instead of assuming way too many things, try riding different types of pedals and note temperature change in the bearing area. Or put the bearings under load and measure energy loss.
> 
> As I said a bearing will usually give lower resistance in a spin test where you spin the pedal by hand with no load. But put it under load, say 600lbs that I'm sure many of us are capable of generating and friction changes greatly. Bushings usually have very little additional friction under load while ball bearings can increase a bit.
> 
> The point being friction needs to be measured under load, not by spinning the pedal by hand. I wish my drill would support my weight. I would chuck the pedal up and stand on it with my body weight plus whatever weight I'm capable of holding but that would never work. Heat might be the only poor mans way of measuring friction under load and that won't be entirely reliable.


Ok my physics is a bit rusty but here it goes. The force (F) needed to rotate the pedal would be given by

F > Mgμd/D

where M is the mass of the rider, D diameter of the wheel, d diameter of the pedal axle. The important parameter is μ (coefficient of friction) because given all the parameters constant, the force needed is directly proportional to μ . Good quality greased bearings easily get a μ of 0.05. Now here your car analogy breaks down because there is no constant supply of oil to keep a pedal bushing lubricated. The best μ readings on poorly oiled bushings that I could find range anywhere from 0.2-0.4 depending on how frequently oiled they are. Since you are not oiling these pedal bushings that frequently their μ is most likely in the range of 0.4ish which is 8 times that of a greased bearing. So you need more force to pedal a bushing versus a bearing.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

mmicky5050 said:


> good high quality bearings should *last at least 10 years* with little or no maintenance..





mmicky5050 said:


> Modern sealed high quality bearings *should last a lifetime* with little or no maintenance


those discrepancies


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I'm not entirely sure it's possible to float a bearing at 50-90rpm but with enough surface area and viscosity I wouldn't rule it out either. I'm assuming lots of surface area and bicycle bushings do not go together.


Well I admit that in hopes of triggering this effect in pedals I use whatever thickest grease I have for assembly of bushing based pedals.  I apply very little of it to IGUS bushing pedals, and a thicker layer to DU bushing pedals.



BuickGN said:


> Are IGUS bushings those plastic or composite, "self lubricating" bushings? Is that a brand name or a material? I've never used them but would you say they will deal with contamination better, will "dirt" embed into the bushing?


IGUS is a brand name, yes. They make plastic bushings called iGlide.

I ran 1 pair of Eggbeaters and 2 pairs of Straitline AMPs with these, and am quite sold on the design of Straitline's pedal axle/bearing assembly. Was expecting rapid wear from grit as the design is rather open to the entry of water, but that didn't happen, I got very acceptable life out of them all. And the ease of maintenance of the Straitlines is really impressive due to their simplicity, there's neither conceptual nor literal room for dwelling on anything trying to nerd it out.

Ironically, Eggbeaters with their inboard seal can actually retain water for longer if it manages to enter, leading to axle rusting with the rust particles getting into the journal bearing proper, which I had happen but that also didn't destroy the pedal.

So, my personal dream pedals are still like this: plastic body, thick low plastic pins, pronounced concave shape, Straitline axle/bearing design. (not sure it would work in a cast plastic body though)


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

mmicky5050 said:


> why would I buy anything without reading reviews? That wouldn't be smart man.


you want reviews?

Thinnest pedal platforms on the market. Never snag your pedal again! (go to review tab)

Pedals (wow look at that, all 3 5/5 stars, not one bad review)

Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate Pedal - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Flat Pedals - Vital MTB (in this one the only reason they gave 4/5 was the pins need loctite and he didn't even know it was only a DU bushing, but the pins come with loctite now just so you know, and so do the replacement pins)

Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate - Pinkbike (two years, no issues... huh.)

there ya go. reviews.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

3 reviews for the "best" pedal from Cranfields own website? is this a joke? What part of "independent reviews" don't you understand? 

"the best" is a label that is reserved for the truly best. Its a poor design. end of story


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

hahaha so you're saying you're not going to get and ride some because you don't want to prove yourself wrong?

Canfield Brothers Crampon Pedal Reviews - Mtbr.com

a little more independence for you?


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Pinkbike Product Picks - Pinkbike

said play is easy to take care of. and if you really did destroy the bushing, which shouldn't happen as i have about 700 rough miles on mine, then you can get a replacement from Canfield for very cheap. i think it was 16 bucks for the bushing/spindle.

and i think they have fixed that problem as this review is a year and a half old.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> Ok my physics is a bit rusty but here it goes. The force (F) needed to rotate the pedal would be given by
> 
> F > Mgμd/D
> 
> where M is the mass of the rider, D diameter of the wheel, d diameter of the pedal axle. The important parameter is μ (coefficient of friction) because given all the parameters constant, the force needed is directly proportional to μ . Good quality greased bearings easily get a μ of 0.05. Now here your car analogy breaks down because there is no constant supply of oil to keep a pedal bushing lubricated. The best μ readings on poorly oiled bushings that I could find range anywhere from 0.2-0.4 depending on how frequently oiled they are. Since you are not oiling these pedal bushings that frequently their μ is most likely in the range of 0.4ish which is 8 times that of a greased bearing. So you need more force to pedal a bushing versus a bearing.


Hey dipshit, got your eggbeater up for sale yet? After they have bushing, must be crap pedals. Better find some all bearing pedals for the road, after all on the road is where that friction will be even more noticeable.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

ThomasF said:


> have you done any maintenance on them? they should have a small amount of play, and sometimes dust and grime gets in there and causes the squeeking, might need to take them apart and re-grease them.


Ya. Even fresh off a rebuild with new axles they did it. Think its from the shoe and axle touching. Again, NBD, things still work awesome.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

mmicky5050 said:


> Now here your car analogy breaks down because there is no constant supply of oil to keep a pedal bushing lubricated.


Self lubricating bushing. The bushing is ever so slightly consumed and becomes lubrication for itself. This causes slight wear, which is why you can retighten to proper compression. Then repeat. When the bushing is done, replace it for pennies.

You sure know fvck all for someone who considers themself an engineer.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

iscariot said:


> Self lubricating bushing. The bushing is ever so slightly consumed and becomes lubrication for itself. This causes slight wear, which is why you can retighten to proper compression. Then repeat. When the bushing is done, replace it for pennies.
> 
> You sure know fvck all for someone who considers themself an engineer.


 I am not an engineer and I have never claimed the eggbeaters are the "best" pedals.

The operative word is "constant supply". are you seriously comparing Self lubricating bushings to the oiled bushings in a car? Do you seriously think DU bushings will keep lubricating for 10 years? There is a reason they tell you to take the spindle out in a pedal and put some grease on it from time to time. Even then the best friction of coefficient readings on DU bushings are still 4 times that of a bearing and I bet those readings were taken when the bushings were new and still oiled....


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

mmicky5050 said:


> A bushing pedal is in the top 3? Is this a joke? A bushing by design is bull ****. Here is a simple video that demonstrates why a bearing is better than a bushing. They teach this stuff in school btw. How the heck are they charging $150 for a freaking bushing? Jeez you guys are either Cranfield techs or just brain washed.


Nope, not related to the Canfield brothers and don't work for them. Just playing games with an internet retard...

Actually, I don't even own a pair of Ultimates. I ride Spike Spanks because they were cheaper. If you ask any large group of people, not retards like yourself with no experience on them, to pick the best flat pedal if price is not an obstacle the Crampon and/or Crampon Ultimate pedals will always be in the top 5.

Just look at this thread and how many times they are mentioned. Off the top of my head the only pedal mentioned as much are the Point One Podiums.

That's not my opinion. I've never ridden them. Neither have you so you should probably StFU because while you think you are coming off all smart and educated there's not a single person reading this that thinks your anything but an absolute imbecile. That also is not my opinion, but fact.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

big0mike said:


> Nope, not related to the Canfield brothers and don't work for them. Just playing games with an internet retard...
> 
> Actually, I don't even own a pair of Ultimates. I ride Spike Spanks because they were cheaper. If you ask any large group of people, not retards like yourself with no experience on them, to pick the best flat pedal if price is not an obstacle the Crampon and/or Crampon Ultimate pedals will always be in the top 5.
> 
> ...


May I recommend a nice helmet? something with adequate protection? Brain concussions might be taking a toll on your cognitive abilities. Now thats an area I am intimately familiar with. Unless you have a scientific argument, don't waste your and my time.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking at the technical data on the DU bushings, you can see that their coefficient of friction is still very high and can reach 0.25 when dry (4-5 times higher than that of a normal sealed bearing). Also, interestingly they perform poorly when they are greased compared when dry. All the more reason, I want the least bushing to bearing ratio on my pedal (certainly not the 1:1 of the Crampons)

DU Self-Lubricating Bearings, DU Bushings - Metal Polymer | GGB


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> May I recommend a nice helmet? something with adequate protection? *Brain concussions might be taking a toll on your cognitive abilities. Now thats an area I am intimately familiar with. *Unless you have a scientific argument, don't waste your and my time.


That's the first thing you've posted that I believe. You definitely come across as having hit your head a few times pretty hard.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

It's funny, in that I don't think it really matters much when you're actually on the bike. My Podiums, which have bearings, but also have the o-ring preload thing to prevent spin have more friction than any other bushing pedal I've owned. And you know what - it don't truly matter. 

Seriously, whatever amount of fun you plan to have on a mtn. bike - if it's dependent solely on the performance of your pedal's bearing/bushings I don't know what to say. You should just go buy some pedals (obviously not the Canfields) and go ride your bike.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

bad andy said:


> It's funny, in that I don't think it really matters much when you're actually on the bike. My Podiums, which have bearings, but also have the o-ring preload thing to prevent spin have more friction than any other bushing pedal I've owned. And you know what - it don't truly matter.
> 
> Seriously, whatever amount of fun you plan to have on a mtn. bike - if it's dependent solely on the performance of your pedal's bearing/bushings I don't know what to say. You should just go buy some pedals (obviously not the Canfields) and go ride your bike.


Yup ordered the Moove Torques. Very responsive customer service and no shipping or tax. Let's see how good they are.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> Yup ordered the Moove Torques. Very responsive customer service and no shipping or tax. Let's see how good they are.


They are a rebranded HT Nano if you are interested in more reviews. I own a pair under another brand name. Despite the use of :eekster:*bushings*:eekster:, they have held up very well for several years with no maintenance, though they are pretty heavy.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Ya. Even fresh off a rebuild with new axles they did it. Think its from the shoe and axle touching. Again, NBD, things still work awesome.


laxman.... Having run the classics originally.. mine squeaked also but was found to be caused from my 5/10 Impact sole rubbing on the exposed spindle. When I used a different type of sole or moved my foot to a different spot on the pedal it went away. No big deal... still loved the crap out of them. Have since gone to the Ultimates for 5 of my Canfields....


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

mmicky5050 said:


> May I recommend a nice helmet? something with adequate protection? Brain concussions might be taking a toll on your cognitive abilities. Now thats an area I am intimately familiar with.


You may recommend anything you'd like. But I can say with confidence that no one reading this will take anything you recommend seriously.

If you came her to find out what the best flat pedal is but absolutely refuse to listen anyone why are you here, Troll?


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

cerebroside said:


> They are a rebranded HT Nano if you are interested in more reviews. I own a pair under another brand name. Despite the use of :eekster:*bushings*:eekster:, they have held up very well for several years with no maintenance, though they are pretty heavy.


Thanks for the feedback. Of course the proof of the pudding is in the eating but on paper I like them. The spindle spans the entire length of the pedal and can be removed and regressed. There are more bearings than bushings. The customer rep was responsive and promised to put videos on Youtube. Even besides that, the independent reviews are decent.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

bad andy said:


> My Podiums, which have bearings, but also have the o-ring preload thing to prevent spin have more friction than any other bushing pedal I've owned. And you know what - it don't truly matter.


Note however that the o-ring creates axial preload there and its friction stays constant however much (radial) force is applied to bearings.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow that really got out of hand.
For me personally pedals are one part of my bike I like to leave alone. Install and forget. I want them to live as long as the bike and I don't want to service them. Does that mean to avoid bushings?...not really. Some bushings will last longer than I would keep the bike without ever needing service. Do I think a slight bit of internal friction is enough to warrant avoiding a certain pedal?...NO. Buy the one you like the best when you put your foot on it an jam. I personally like my flats to be "FLAT" I do not like the feel of a lump in the center. I could see how it may help you feel the position of your foot on the pedal but it isn't for me. I tested a bunch of pedals at my LBS and ended up getting Saints. Are they the "best"? Yes and no. Best under my foot but maybe not the best under yours. The term "best" is so subjective there is no right or wrong answer and only a "why"? Stick to the "why" and stop arguing over the "best". It's a no win argument.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Terranaut said:


> Stick to the "why" and stop arguing over the "best". It's a no win argument.


I don't think anyone was arguing over the "best." Personally, I have 5 different pedals in my collection that I like for different applications. Well, except for the clipless ones. They haven't seen use in several years.

What I and others disputed is the notion that bushings are an inferior technology and that their use in a product instantly classifies it as junk.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

evasive said:


> I don't think anyone was arguing over the "best." Personally, I have 5 different pedals in my collection that I like for different applications. Well, except for the clipless ones. They haven't seen use in several years.
> 
> What I and others disputed is the notion that bushings are an inferior technology and that their use in a product instantly classifies it as junk.


If you remove all of the slaging from the posts there is a debate there. Some good points brought up about the positives and negatives of each. Seems to me this could have been a meaningful discussion but due to it being started off with negative comment it escaladed to personal vendettas and the real important information was lost. Too bad. Could have been a good discussion. Someone shopping for flats is who suffers the loss of information buried within.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

rsullivan said:


> laxman.... Having run the classics originally.. mine squeaked also but was found to be caused from my 5/10 Impact sole rubbing on the exposed spindle. When I used a different type of sole or moved my foot to a different spot on the pedal it went away. No big deal... still loved the crap out of them. Have since gone to the Ultimates for 5 of my Canfields....


Ya I know that now. But they were run hard enough that they deserved a rebuild anyway. And will be running hard on the DH bike for quite a while to come, I'd imagine.

Right now, I'm actually rocking a pair of the Nashbar flats I got from a buddy, and I have to say for a pedal you can get for $40 new they're not bad at all.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Terranaut said:


> Install and forget. I want them to live as long as the bike and I don't want to service them.


Either that or make them REALLY easy to work on, so it could be done within pre-ride minutes.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Terranaut said:


> If you remove all of the slaging from the posts there is a debate there. Some good points brought up about the positives and negatives of each. Seems to me this could have been a meaningful discussion but due to it being started off with negative comment it escaladed to personal vendettas and the real important information was lost. Too bad. Could have been a good discussion. Someone shopping for flats is who suffers the loss of information buried within.


The guy is a troll and didn't add anything of value.

Off the bat he started with how can a pedal that shreds you calf be the best. That right there shows he a f'in troll plan and simple. Anyone that's actually ridden that comes with the territory, not just with Canfields.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I just read the fascinating discussion on bushings and bearings :lol:

Here's my take:

-The Canfield design goal is a very light, very low profile pedal. Bushings are lighter, and lower profile. The obvious choice.

- A shaft that doesn't go to the end of the pedal is not an issue. There is a load called the overhung load on the outer bearing, and a different load on the end of the cage as well. You calculate the load and design for it. No big deal. With any high end bike component, the goal is not to produce a super strong boat anchor. It is to produce a light product that is strong enough. Based on the outstanding reviews for the Canfield pedal, they have succeeded. 

- A bushing distributes the load on the shaft over a much larger surface area than the point contact of ball bearings.

- As someone did a good job of pointing out earlier, the friction from a loaded bushing or bearing is much different than what you see when you do the "pedal spin test".

- The anti-bushing guy said that the friction of a bushing could cost several seconds on an uphill climb. This is an absurd overestimation. The energy cost (if any) is miniscule. A tiny fraction of a second over an hour of pedaling. Less effect than the weight of insoles in your shoes. 

- The anti-bushing guy bought a pedal with bushings :lol:

The bottom line is that both bushings and bearings are used on rotating shafts that go thousands of rpms with tons of load. For a pedal, either one can handle the job just fine.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

smilinsteve said:


> I just read the fascinating discussion on bushings and bearings :lol:
> 
> Here's my take:
> 
> ...


I did the calculations for you. You can easily estimate the time lost based on the fact that you need at least 5 times more force to pedal a bushing than a bearing. Or would you like me to do those calculations for you? the one good thing about maths and physics is that it doesn't rely on conjecture.

I got a pedal, at half the cost, with more bearings than bushings. What part of bearing to busing "RATIO" don't you get? Its absurd to use cheap bushings on a $150 pedal. Bushings do not lubricate well and actually perform worse when greased than dry. Bearings have a sealed grease that lasts for years. The Crampons have a 1:1 bearing to busing ratio for $150. Thats a ripoff.

You Crampon nuts remind me of all these Honda and Corolla schmucks who believe nothing can beat those pieces of junk. The crampons have no independent reviews at all. Just anonymous posters on this forum and their own website. Who knows your identity? You could be 17 years old teenage punks for all I know.

Peace and I am out. I got my pedals (Truvativ Holzfellers, cancelled Moove Torque because SRAM customer service confirmed the Trauvativ spindle is easily removed and regreased) and I am ecstatic. The independent reviews and rankings on Amazon and elsewhere are stellar and the design is just solid.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> ...You can easily estimate the time lost based on the fact that you need at least 5 times more force to pedal a bushing than a bearing...


You should post your working, I could do with a laugh.


----------



## mmicky5050 (Feb 11, 2015)

are you sure you will be able to understand the simple math though? Or might I trigger some seizures? Hope you have adequate insurance.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

By the way micky I build Corollas and they are the highest quality car in it's class (notice I didn't say best  ) or are they bushings? Your wording of your opinion bit you in the a$$ already. Don't start yet another rant.



mmicky5050 said:


> are you sure you will be able to understand the simple math though? Or might I trigger some seizures? Hope you have adequate insurance.


Please post the math. If it truly adds to the bushings vs bearings debate then post up. Facts beat slags 100% of the time.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

mmicky5050 said:


> I will never drive a car built by a company that helped the Japs commit genocide. You must be joking. F off.
> 
> First, you shmucks didn't even believe that bushings offer higher resistance. After I posted the friction of coefficient readings, its still falling on dumb ears.
> 
> will post later man...dont worry


Silly boy...get your facts straight. I guess fire bombing 250,000 civilians to death that were living in bamboo houses is ok? Ignorant little troll.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

mmicky5050 said:


> is this a joke? we saved the world from you sorry Jap murderous genocidal maniacs. You welcome.


You are the joke. Hahahaha


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

mmicky5050, this has suddenly become horrible beyond imagination.. please stop it..


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

mmicky5050 said:


> is this a joke? we saved the world from you sorry Jap murderous genocidal maniacs. You welcome.


Your ignorance is unfathomable. First off I am Canadian. Secondly you obviously learned history from Hollywood. Lastly your a racist prick and obviously know nothing about the Japanese people who apparently are a lot more knowledgeable about you than you are about them. Get off your high horse and try reading a book or two. You truly suck balls :-(


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

mmicky5050 said:


> would you like to ask the Chinese, South East Asians and the families of Pearl Harbor about how nice the Japanese are? Don't further diminish the Crampons by siding with the f-ing Japs. Its an American company. If it was Japanese I wouldn't be wasting my time here.
> 
> Vietnam, while a mistake, has been atoned for. Our role in propping up Vietnam's economy is well known. Besides, had Vietnam not happened, I would argue democracy would not have taken root in South East Asia. Ask Singapore, South Korea, Malaysia etc - we saved them from the f-ing Communists. Look at the results. Its a prosperous region because of America.
> 
> What have you canadians ever given to the world? You are still slaves to the dumb Brits. Go bow down to your queen.


You truly know nothing. At all. You can sure tell you are young and stupid learning fro movies. You know nothing about history, Canadians, Japanese or even American history. Your ignorance about everything is truly astounding. How to you even know how to brush your teeth. Moron.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

mmicky5050 said:


> Dude this is waste of my time and neuronal activity. Were it not for USA, your sorry ass would be either under Nazi, Japanese or Russian rule.
> 
> Peace and out.


Watched saving private ryan lately. Ask the Germans who they hated to fight...just ask one.... nevermind you are to stupid to understand and to short sighted to learn anything...even about pedals


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

mmicky5050 said:


> is this a joke? we saved the world from you sorry Jap murderous genocidal maniacs. You welcome.


my grandpa shot down 36 japanese zeroes. you weren't even born. stop saying we and stop talking about things you do not understand


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

can we keep the discussion to pedals, before this thread gets locked?

Right now you both look f $%ing stupid.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> can we keep the discussion to pedals, before this thread gets locked?
> 
> Right now you both look f $%ing stupid.


Agreed I am done.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

the russians were winning by the time the US landed in africa, thats before italy, thats before france. shut up. and the japanese didn't do anything too ratical, we put all of them in detention camps, we nuked them, and we fire bombed them into the stone age. they've already paid many times over for their crimes, however small they were. yeah, i don't buy japanese vehicles simply because I don't like their vehicles.

Stop annoying people. go away. you've only proved yourself an idiot


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mmicky5050 said:


> I will never drive a car built by a company that helped the Japs commit genocide. You must be joking. F off.
> 
> First, you shmucks didn't even believe that bushings offer higher resistance. After I posted the friction of coefficient readings, its still falling on dumb ears. The calculations for time lost are fairly easy btw
> 
> will post later man...dont worry


You posted a single number, the coefficient, you didn't prove squat as to what that number actually translates to while pedaling. That the problem with idoits like you, you watch a video, read a fes specs you don't comprehend and make broad ignorant assumptions based on that.

Please post back when you're trying to figure out why that nice thick bearing pedal keep trying to roll under your foot.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mmicky5050 said:


> I did the calculations for you. You can easily estimate the time lost based on the fact that you need at least 5 times more force to pedal a bushing than a bearing. Or would you like me to do those calculations for you? the one good thing about maths and physics is that it doesn't rely on conjecture.





cerebroside said:


> You should post your working, I could do with a laugh.





Terranaut said:


> Please post the math. If it truly adds to the bushings vs bearings debate then post up. Facts beat slags 100% of the time.


It's unanimous. Lets see the math. 
(You obviously don't have clue of even where to start, but if you want a hint, just ask).


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mmicky5050 said:


> Peace and I am out.





mmicky5050 said:


> Peace and out.





mmicky5050 said:


> i am out mate.





mmicky5050 said:


> dude i am out.


Well?

(Don't forget to post your calculations first)


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The virus has been eradicated :lol:


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

smilinsteve said:


> The virus has been eradicated :lol:


don't Jinx it. :lol:


----------



## Hophead1 (Feb 14, 2013)

i've looked through several of these pages looking for pedal reviews and finally got some. i paid way more than i wanted but wound up getting the Canfield Crampon Ultimates, based on the constant good comments….it seems one guy thinks they are crap. just got them today. very solid, very light, very ,very thin, look awesome. grip was really good on test ride, even with worn out sneakers, but it was easy enough to reposition my foot w/o having to pick my foot up off of the pedal because of the shape.felt very smooth and natural. 

to follow up on what smilinsteve said, albeit in layman terms, the pedals require no perceivable force to turn. i did the spin test on the bike and they made about 2 revolutions and stopped. they don't spin forever like bearing pedals (new out of box, no break in). when i got on the bike and did a test ride it simply took zero effort to move it around. the pedals move freely and smoothly. there was no drag, even with no load. the concern over bushings is a non-issue. they probably last longer and require less maintenance. bearings, in this application, just may not be necessary and they add weight.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Ali Ali said:


> aww you guys got me banned. What morons. Who cares? As promised here is the calculation and after don't bother me. imbeciles...


Didn't stick around highschool long enough for angular, huh? Well I suppose it is still analogous.

Of course, the greater problem is that none of what you wrote answers anything about the question you were meant to be answering. :lol:

Edit: If I get bored I will go through your working later, but I have valentines day stuff to do. In the meantime you could perhaps explain why the combined rider and bike weight (of 12 kg? I assume on each bearing) is used. Perhaps the rider is carrying another bike on his or her back?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Ummm. I'll be the first to admit I am a moron who hasn't done any physics for 20+ years, but what you seem to show here is that it would take 100s and 12s respectively for your mass to come to sliding stop from a 5 m/s starting velocity. In other words if I ran and jumped onto a bushing and skated it across a surface I would stop in 12 seconds. If I did the same with a bearing it would take me 100 seconds. Interesting, but not really the problem you said you would present.

By the way, the coefficients of friction that I can find for bushings range from 0.08 to 0.2.

I think the question was how much time does the friction of pedal bushing or bearing add to a certain distance.

Turns out people have been measuring wattage losses to pedals. Best/worst comparison is 1 watt of difference. So if we say Canfield's are the worst and some other pedal is the best how much time is that?

There is a calculator that will let you do all sorts of fun things like put in how much wind resistance you generate from your shape, weight of bike, weight of rider, efficiency losses from drive train.  Link. If I put in, say 277 watts (a figure I got from a recent climb on a ride). I get 37.72 km/h (this is for a flat surface). If I say that was the worst pedals (the Canfields) and pretend I switched to the best pedals, I get 278 watts of power and 37.77 km/h.

So for one km I get the following times:

95.44s
95.31s

So there is clearly a difference. 13 seconds over 100 kilometers. But it is not something I am going to sweat about.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

"You guys got me banned..." And then more name-calling.
Somebody has trouble figuring out cause and effect.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Budnitz pedal*

Guaranteed Budnitz has checked out your thoughts and feedback in this platform pedal shootout thread! Budnitz is one of the most shameless in the game at copying something and then rebranding as he made it. e.g. Black Sheep Bikes x Budnitz Bikes e.g. Facebook x Ello e.g. Wellgo Pedal x Budnitz Pedal.









"We designed our platform pedals to be the ultimate in comfort and performance. CNC machined out of a single block of aluminum with a gentle curve and adjustable pins, they give a great grip in all conditions. A slim profile leaves plenty of room for curbs on the street and the roots, rocks and gravel of trails." $90 for crmo $180 for titanium.

Thoughts welcome!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I hate to derail this thread by talking about pedals but I haven't seen anyone mention the Spank Oozy's yet..



I've been using them on my trail bike for about 6 months now and I'd feel confident using them on my DH bike too.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

The Oozys are a little newer so maybe that's why. My understanding, and you can kinda tell just from looking at them, is they are a weight weenie version of the Spank which I use and would be hard pressed to buy a different pair I love them so much. I've been beating the sh|t out of them for nearly three years and have replaced exactly TWO pins so their pins are fabulous.

I'd be totally confident with the Oozy.

I guess the real question is do they have bearings or bushings? I'm lead to believe that makes a difference in whether or not they are usable or completely worthless and possibly a contributing factor of your impending death.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

So I know I've seen them mentioned, but who's run Deity Skyscrapers?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Bearing and bushings big0mike. Same as the Spikes


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Essentially Spikes with more metal machined off the bodies?


Edit: oh I've been ninjaed for it, should update page more often..


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Essentially Spikes with more metal machined off the bodies?
> 
> Edit: oh I've been ninjaed for it, should update page more often..


hahaha. Yeah essentially lighter Spikes. I believe there's a Spike redesign coming too...


----------



## SphincterBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

If you have large feet, check out the VP Harriers. They're wide and light with good grip. Here's a shot with my size 14 Five Tens.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I was actually getting ready to ask a question about those. I wonder how they fit someone with some size 10 fivetens.


----------



## SphincterBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

To get the best idea, try putting a ruler up to your shoe. The pedal is 120mm wide.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> If you remove all of the slaging from the posts there is a debate there. Some good points brought up about the positives and negatives of each. Seems to me this could have been a meaningful discussion but due to it being started off with negative comment it escaladed to personal vendettas and the real important information was lost. Too bad. Could have been a good discussion. Someone shopping for flats is who suffers the loss of information buried within.


well Terranaut that would be me came here to get info on flats as im switching to flats on my trail bike (learning to jump & drops) but tuned into what appears to be a sibling arguing match ............DAM TIME WASTED .GUESS I'LL LOOK SOMEWHERE ELSE.......some of you folks need to grow up , none of us are/you are guru to this mtb thing or you would't be here ,you'd be buIlding additional bikes for the market. information is information reguardless where it comes from we can all learn something new DAM!!!!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

DMR V6. Have these been mentioned already?










Low, doubly concave profile. Claimed to run on DU bushings only, non-serviceable (good for such type of pedals).

What I'm not sure about are: (1) the thin pins that will shear off fast (though their thick bases with some remnant of tall section in center will remain and provide some traction) and (2) wrench flats going all the way to axle face that contacts crank. Use pedal washers with these.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My new Chromag Scarabs will be here Friday to replace my Spank Spikes that I am not 100% happy with the bite of. The Spanks replaced Race Face Atlas pedals that developed un-fixable side-to-side play in under a year. 

The RFs had crazy amounts amounts of grip, but proved to be problematic. The Spanks have been bullet proof, but lack the tenacious that I got used to...... Hopefully the Scarabs will have the best of both of them.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on Wellgo MG-5's or MG-6's?
I couldn't find anything about either in this thread, or any other, They look nice, and are $40-45, but has anyone ridden them? Are they even real Wellgo's? 
The only place I can find them is Amazon and eBay, which seems odd to me. MG-1s are so easily found all over the 'net. Seems suspicious to me, but I can't figure out why/how they're counterfeited.
MG-5'sAmazon.com : Wellgo MG-5 Magnesium BMX Mountain Bike Pedals Gold : Sports & Outdoors

MG-6
WELLGO MG6 MTB BMX Downhill DH Magnesium Sealed Bearing Pedals Gray Bicycle Parts New 7 colors-in Bicycle Pedal from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I love the grip of my Straitline DeFactos, and they've proven to be bombproof, but they're kinda thick, and they're bricks weighing something obscene like 520g. 
I'd like to get a pedal that is both thinner and lighter, as I could easily drop 1/2 lb and increase stability.
Both the above pedals are advertised at 300g/pr.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently bought the Wellgo B219 for my Sight. They are not featherweights nor are they bricks (415g/pr) but the price was right ($49) and they grip well even with my Vans. I can only imagine how a pair of Five Tens would stick.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just finished up my Review of the Specialized Boomslang Pedal. Check it out:

All Mountain Next: Review: Specialized Boomslang Flat Pedal

:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleHelix (Oct 13, 2010)

I have three sets of crampons, and just got a pair of hope's f20 pedals (yet to get ride time on them). Love canfield products for my AM bikes.

I have a set of crampons on my commuter (surly cc) which I put 700 miles a month, so far have been having an issue with pedal play with the busing design. I do take my surly on single track from time to time since I pass by several trails in my commute. I was thinking of a pedal that actually has a bearing instead the the du bushing design would hold up a little better.

What's the best in terms of long mileage use?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

New deity bladerunners look nice.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Yea they do


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I'll just go ahead and post the link about the Bladerunners here:
First Look: Deity Bladerunner Pedal - Pinkbike

Unfortunately too expensive for my wallet. I've been very happy with my Moove Torque pedals. Very basic and get the job done for me. I'll probably sell off my Saint pedals and grab another set of the Torques.

-joel


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

jojotherider said:


> Unfortunately too expensive for my wallet. I've been very happy with my Moove Torque pedals. Very basic and get the job done for me. I'll probably sell off my Saint pedals and grab another set of the Torques.
> 
> -joel


Can you do me a quick favor, can you measure how far the Torques stick out from the crank arm face, preferably in mm? I like a wider stance than some, and the Torques may fit the bill, if they give me enough room of off the crank arms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Measured the exposed axle from the face of the crank arm and its 4 1/4". I measured my set of Saint pedals and they are 4 3/4" from the crank arm. That was actually one of the reasons I picked up the Saints. Pretty wide stance and I also got a really good deal on them. The only thing I don't like about them though is that the pedal body feels kind of small compared to the Torques.

Another good wide stance option you should check out is the Deity Decoys or Deity Compounds. I used to have a set of the Decoys and they felt like a nice wide stance. Also the pins were super sharp and grippy. I'd get cuts from the pedals if I was pushing my bike and just brushed against them. I'm not sure if that was a good thing or not. I remembered I have a set of the Compounds while I was writing this and measured them also. They are 4 1/2" from the crank arm to the pedal edge. I didn't really like how they felt underfoot so I pulled them off. I might try them again though for funsies.

Hope that helps.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for your time and effort! I am awaiting delivery today of a set of Chromag Scarabs that I hope fill my needs. According to what I read, they are only 4mm less wide than the Saints, but that is 10mm wider than my current set of Spank Spikes.

If they aren't what I hoped, I may send them back and get a set of Mooves. I'll update later for those who are curious..... Thanks again!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, These Chromag Scarabs are ridiculous in terms of grip. Before I installed them, I removed all of the factory installed washers from the pins and re-installed them in their factory position :madman:. I also added the 2 pins per side that are in the middle of the pedal, for a total of 11 pins per side for max grip. In this config, they weighed 439g on my scale, while the Spank Spikes with all pins installed weighed 438g on the same scale.

On a scale of 1-10 regarding grip, I would give the Spikes a 7, the Race Face Atlas an 8.5 and the Chromags get an easy 10....... However:

The reduced pedal platform compared to the Spikes turned out to be a deal breaker for me. It is only a handful of mm's in every direction, but it's enough to be uncomfortable to me, and that (to me) is worse than ultimate grip. Maybe if I had never ridden the Spikes, then I would've just 'gotten used to it', but I have ridden the Spikes.

So the Spikes win in a split decision.

Pics:


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Those look awesome. Maybe I'll have to buck up and pay for some fancy pedals.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got my Scarab today too. Really like them, comparing to what else i have tried: Amps, De factos, e.13 only wish they were lighter


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Just got back from a ride, and the grip was incredible, but the slightly smaller (from front wheel to back wheel) platform compared to the Spikes had me a little uncomfortable. Riding in the morning, I hope I get used to it.

EDIT: Another ride, and no I won't get used to it. I edited my first post.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Blaaades!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Do the spank or blades have wrench flats by chance?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> I'll just go ahead and post the link about the Bladerunners here:
> First Look: Deity Bladerunner Pedal - Pinkbike
> 
> Unfortunately too expensive for my wallet. I've been very happy with my Moove Torque pedals. Very basic and get the job done for me. I'll probably sell off my Saint pedals and grab another set of the Torques.
> ...


I'm hoping to pick up a pair of skyscrapers on the cheap once they come out.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

anyone using these...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> I was thinking of a pedal that actually has a bearing instead the the du bushing design would hold up a little better.
> 
> What's the best in terms of long mileage use?


I ask the collective voice of experience this as well.

I'd heard mention of DMR Mag V12 pedals as being indestructible:
Products Pedals V12

So I got some. I've pounded them on rugged ST, on single bikes and a tandem, bikepacking the divide, CT, etc., so I'm inclined to agree. Maybe not the most modern thinness, but I honestly the only time I ever roll a pedal is the odd technical climbing burst. Descending, I dont really notice any diff between these and my Podiums. Narrowness seems to mitigate strikes to a degree.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

nauc said:


> anyone using these...


what are those? I personally don't think I would like them since they look like they sit really close to the crank arm.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> what are those? I personally don't think I would like them since they look like they sit really close to the crank arm.


Burgtec Penthouse MK4 | Burgtec


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Picked up a set of Origin8 Ultim8 slimline platforms after deciding that my 1inch thick, 520g DeFactos were just not what I was looking for. I should have bought them instead but stumbled into a pair of straitlines for cheap and took immediate gratification over shipping time for my first choice.
Here's some pics with 'mini-review' comments after my first real ride with them this morning. Paired with a pair of size 10 Teva Links shoes.
I measured them with machinists calipers:







Converted to mm that's 13.5mm outboard of the crank face. I never measured my DeFactos, but will say these 'feel' like these have more clearance. Stabbing my feet back on the pedal after a foot dab resulted in less instance of landing on the crank arm than before.







95mm of actual foot space across the body. Didn't feel much different than the DeFactos. Both were plenty wide. The corners aren't square like DeFactos, but I couldn't feel it underfoot. I think the shape may have actually helped the clearance.







100mm from front to back. This was immediately apparent. I think Straitline claims the same measurement, but the thick parallelogram shape cuts into the area for feet. These feel like more surface underfoot.







13mm thick at the axle. Literally half as thick as DeFactos. This is huge for me and along with weight, the biggest reasons I ditched the old ones. This was *very* apparent in both pedal strikes and center of gravity when standing. Much less 'tippy'
As for weight- no pics but they came in at 312g on my food scale. Over 200g lighter than DeFactos.
The pins don't feel sharp, which is both good and bad- they grip quite well, but not locked in, Velcro'd down like my old pedals. Less 'calfburger' potential as well. I have no complaints.
So far very pleased with them. Time will tell on how they hold up.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I just ordered the Wellgo B252-mg. 
B252-MG - Wellgo

Wellgo claims 206g/pr. The eBay seller claims 125g per pedal.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

F8L said:


> I just ordered the Wellgo B252-mg.
> B252-MG - Wellgo
> 
> Wellgo claims 206g/pr. The eBay seller claims 125g per pedal.


They also appear to be making this pedal in an aluminum version - 300g quoted... Can't find it for sale anywhere, so maybe it's not released commercially yet.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

powderturns said:


> They also appear to be making this pedal in an aluminum version - 300g quoted... Can't find it for sale anywhere, so maybe it's not released commercially yet.


I couldn't find it anywhere but ebay. There were 2 sellers. One had them at $33 but sold put last week. The other one had them for $66. Maybe same place. I need pedals so I went for it. If there is a problem with the seller I'll report back.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

saw these in a Pinkbike article:









T-mac prototypes. I really like the looks of them.


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Just picked up some saint pedals from Merlin Cycles for $45, good deal for a quality pedal.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I have had a hard strike with my Saints and yes they scuff and scratch but absolutely no shape distortion or axle damage. Love my Saints


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hope f20's FTW! 3 seasons no maintenance (~4500 miles) at all and act like they did once they broke in, no slop either. oh wait they're on my hybrid 29er though, WTF turbo a 29 is a hybrid in your eyes? ignorant


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Vault...


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

I picked up a pair of XPEDO SPRY flats with an additional set of split pins to help with traction. Im impressed with the lightness and will see if they stand up.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

What are peoples' thoughts on the new wave of nylon body pedals like the Nukeproof Electron EVO?

I need to buy a set of flat pedals since my brother is complaining of knee pain after going clipless and I'm not looking at spending again $150+ on something like the 3 sets of Point1 Podiums I had a few years before I too went clipless.

He's a smaller rider, so I'm definitely curious to try them out, under $50 from CRC. He previously loved his Kona Wah Wah and similar style HT platforms he ran.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

those t-mac's look nice, but ime inserting pins from the top side is a no no. it's such a beotch to remove pins that you can't use an allen to remove because a rock smashed it to shyte


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

eurospek said:


> What are peoples' thoughts on the new wave of nylon body pedals like the Nukeproof Electron EVO?


I think this is way overpriced for plastic pedals, contrary to what the article says.. also not a fan of metal pins (especially so thin and sharp ones) in plastic bodies, but YMMV on this.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I think this is way overpriced for plastic pedals, contrary to what the article says.. also not a fan of metal pins (especially so thin and sharp ones) in plastic bodies, but YMMV on this.


I'll report back. I just ordered the black ones from CRC. They seem on par with pricing like other HT nylon offerings and even Deity Compounds (but the updated Nukeproofs have more pins and a true concave design). As for the pins, they aren't threaded into the plastic bodies, they are held secure by a hex nut in the pin openings. I just wasn't finding anything close in terms of price I wanted to buy, new or used. Plus they are about 100g lighter than your basic HT Nano series pedal which I found on eBay for close to $80. I need something by next weekend and not looking to invest much now, who knows, maybe he'll stick to clipless lol. But so many offerings out these days, just prepare to pay $$$.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Ya I know that now. But they were run hard enough that they deserved a rebuild anyway. And will be running hard on the DH bike for quite a while to come, I'd imagine.
> 
> Right now, I'm actually rocking a pair of the Nashbar flats I got from a buddy, and I have to say for a pedal you can get for $40 new they're not bad at all.


So it's been a couple of months now, and have to say that I'm still a big fan of the Nashbars. For $45 I doubt you find a better pedal. 
Nashbar Verge Platform Pedals


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

They came in as expected. Crazy light and feel pretty solid. They make my Wellgo B219s feel like heavy pigs in comparison.

Seller: Wellgo B252 Mag Magnesium Mountain Bike Pedals | eBay

Wellgo B252 Mag 201g/pr according to Wellgo website.


----------



## bprice2 (Jun 14, 2013)

F8L said:


> They came in as expected. Crazy light and feel pretty solid. They make my Wellgo B219s feel like heavy pigs in comparison.
> 
> Seller: Wellgo B252 Mag Magnesium Mountain Bike Pedals | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Got me some!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ It's hard to tell, but from the pics it looks like the center is actually higher than the edges?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

bprice2 said:


> Thanks for the link. Got me some!


My pleasure! I may have to order another pair. I put them on my girlfriend's Norco Fluid to test out her new sticky shoes and she loves the pedals and may not give them back. lol


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

D Bone said:


> ^ It's hard to tell, but from the pics it looks like the center is actually higher than the edges?


I thought the same thing but looking at them it didn't appear so. I'll double check tomorrow and post a new picture if needed. Here is side profile picture from Wellgo.










I did notice this pedal is missing pin locations near the spindle. The B219 has pins on either side of the spindle. I'm not sure how much of a difference this will make but I will test it out this weekend when I swap pedals around.

I anticipate the B219 to have better grip and be more durable but that is to be expect for a pedal that is twice the weight of the B252-MG.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

It would be great if you could get an actual weight on them. 201g sounds unrealistic, and the website mentions something about a Ti spindle version, which I would guess is the one that weighs 201g (maybe). But even at 250, which is what the EBay seller is claiming, that's really light.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> It would be great if you could get an actual weight on them. 201g sounds unrealistic, and the website mentions something about a Ti spindle version, which I would guess is the one that weighs 201g (maybe). But even at 250, which is what the EBay seller is claiming, that's really light.


The weight claims sound reasonable to me. I ride a set of xpedo sprys. They also have a mag cage with cromo spindle and come in at 269gm


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

bad andy said:


> The weight claims sound reasonable to me. I ride a set of xpedo sprys. They also have a mag cage with cromo spindle and come in at 269gm


Yeah the Sprys are really light, and 201g is 25% lighter for the B252's. I doubt that unless it is the Ti spindle version.

Do you like them? I almost bought some off Ebay and the price went up 10 bucks when I added to cart. There's only 7 pins per side. Do they seem grippy enough?


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> those t-mac's look nice, but ime inserting pins from the top side is a no no. it's such a beotch to remove pins that you can't use an allen to remove because a rock smashed it to shyte


I was just thinking about this. If you smash a top side pin, seems like you would still be able to get the pin out using some pliers or something like that. But if you smash a thru-pin, wouldn't you have to cut off the pin before unscrewing it? then you're dragging that destroyed piece through the threads on the pedal body. Am I thinking about it wrong?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> I was just thinking about this. If you smash a top side pin, seems like you would still be able to get the pin out using some pliers or something like that. But if you smash a thru-pin, wouldn't you have to cut off the pin before unscrewing it? then you're dragging that destroyed piece through the threads on the pedal body. Am I thinking about it wrong?


I might be thinking about it wrong too, but I'm seeing 3 basic kinds of pins

1. Pins that have a hex base like the wellgo B252 picture that you install from the top and the hole usually goes through the pedal so you can see the bottom of the pin.
2. Straight threaded pins with an allen head like a set screw. These are what Fish wrinkle is talking about I think, and they usually bottom out in a hole that doesn't go completely through the pedal (I think). 
3. A small allen head bolt that you thread through the back side of a pedal so the bolt head is under the platform and the shaft sticks up out of the platform. (See the Vault Picture on the last page.)


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

So in the pictures below we have the type 2, 3, and 1 from top to bottom as I described them in my last post. 

Type 1 is what most of my pedals have, and they work fine, with the only downside being that they are pedal specific type bolts you need to get from a bike parts supplier. Type 2 and 3 are metric bolts or set screws you can get at a hardware store. 

I agree with Fishwrinkle that the type 2 set screws are probably the most likely to give you trouble removing if the end gets smashed, and since they go into closed holes (not through), that could be a problem if you needed to drill one out.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

A variation of type 3 is a bolt that has a smooth tip which is narrower than the bolt's threaded section. Only this tip protrudes above pedal body, so if it's damaged it's not going to ruin the thread in pedal body upon removal.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Well what I was getting at was I think the grub screw pins(the VP pedal) would be easier to remove if they were damaged. Although, probably not if sheared off.


Edit: I think hope has the best system. The pins screw into the pedal, but you do through the backside with an Allen.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> It would be great if you could get an actual weight on them. 201g sounds unrealistic, and the website mentions something about a Ti spindle version, which I would guess is the one that weighs 201g (maybe). But even at 250, which is what the EBay seller is claiming, that's really light.


The platform looks pretty small to me.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

jojotherider said:


> I think hope has the best system. The pins screw into the pedal, but you do through the backside with an Allen.


I tend to agree. This still fits in the type 3 variation that I described, but uses metal more efficiently: it goes to increase diameter of the threaded part, and not in the bolt head.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> The platform looks pretty small to me.


They're supposed to be 108 x106. Crampon ultimates are claimed 105 x 105, Hopes are 110 x 105, so they seem to be "normal sized" which makes the weight pretty incredible.

I just ordered the Xpedo Spry which are 106 x100 and weigh 260. I'll be throwing them on the scale when I get them, but I've seen other posters say the weight is accurate.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> Well what I was getting at was I think the grub screw pins(the VP pedal) would be easier to remove if they were damaged. Although, probably not if sheared off.


I understand what you are saying, but the thing is that those allen heads get smashed and dented in pretty easily, so even if the pin is in fine condition, an allen wrench won't fit in the head. In this case, it is not as easy as you think to turn them out with pliers. 
The best trick is to cut a slot in the top of the pin with a dremel, and use a flathead screwdriver to turn it. If its bent, that might not work. I've had some not so good results trying to drill them out or with a bolt extractor (pretty small pin, even for the smallest typical extractor).


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I tend to agree. This still fits in the type 3 variation that I described, but uses metal more efficiently: it goes to increase diameter of the threaded part, and not in the bolt head.


Yeah those are pretty smart. And even though they are pedal specific type hardware, it looks like you could easily replace them with a hardware store bolt if you needed something quick.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't find info anywhere for what I'm looking for, so I'll ask here. I'm looking for some good platforms for my son's bike. A 16" Specialized Hotrock with 89mm Spawn cranks. I want something narrower for his little 4yo feet, and grippier than the cheap plastic ones I have laying around. I'm not sure I'll need to replace pins, but having the option to do so would be a huge bonus. All of my flats with cast in pins usually last a season at most before they stop gripping, I'm sure a little guy won't be wearing them out that fast though. Any suggestions for a narrow 9/16" flatform pedal?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

slowride454, the likes of Tioga Surefoot 8 or Tioga spyder come to mind immediately. And a whole host of Taiwanese brand (Wellgo, HT etc) narrow pedals for commuting.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

slowride454 said:


> I can't find info anywhere for what I'm looking for, so I'll ask here. I'm looking for some good platforms for my son's bike. A 16" Specialized Hotrock with 89mm Spawn cranks. I want something narrower for his little 4yo feet, and grippier than the cheap plastic ones I have laying around. I'm not sure I'll need to replace pins, but having the option to do so would be a huge bonus. All of my flats with cast in pins usually last a season at most before they stop gripping, I'm sure a little guy won't be wearing them out that fast though. Any suggestions for a narrow 9/16" flatform pedal?


I really like the Wellgo C135. It's about 87x75 mm, so smaller than typical platforms, good grip, good quality, look nice, and about 50 bucks at Blue Sky. They're a little under 300 grams actual weight.

Maybe a little pricey for a kids 16" bike, but you can always transfer them as he upgrades. I've put a lot of miles on mine and they hold up well.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

smilinsteve said:


> They're supposed to be 108 x106. Crampon ultimates are claimed 105 x 105, Hopes are 110 x 105, so they seem to be "normal sized" which makes the weight pretty incredible.
> 
> I just ordered the Xpedo Spry which are 106 x100 and weigh 260. I'll be throwing them on the scale when I get them, but I've seen other posters say the weight is accurate.


Aye, Wellgo lists them as 108 x 106. My B219s are 108.7 x 106.7 and they seem quite large. Because this is a downhill forum I would think the B219 would be better for sheer grip but if like me you have to do a ton of pedaling the B252-MG or Spry is a decent choice.

I'll check to see if my LBS has a scale. If so I will get a weight on both pedals on Tuesday when we pick up the boy's new bike.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

F8L said:


> I just ordered the Wellgo B252-mg.
> B252-MG - Wellgo
> 
> Wellgo claims 206g/pr. The eBay seller claims 125g per pedal.


I'm very curious to see which weight is more truthful. 
125g/pedal would be right inline with Xpedo Spry, but $35-40 more. I'm not saying the pedals are equal in all respects because they weigh the same, but at 250g/pair these aren't revolutionary, especially for $90

103g/pedal (206/pr) would be amazingly light and IMO, on the verge of disposable a la AEST pedals. Magnesium and titanium isn't magically getting better str:wt-wise, so the difference between a 250g pair and a 200g pair has to be durability. There's definitely a niche for a weight-weenie platform, but I think you're gonna see some MTBR/Pinkbike posts of some B252's that look like stomped pepsi cans in the future.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

This thread astounds me! Lol.. For such a simple component its the highest volume thread in the DH section! Iove it!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I swapped pedals with my girlfriend and rode the B252-MG yesterday and they are less grippy than the B219. The area causing the problem is near the spindle. As we feared, the height of the spindle and the lack of pins on either side are to blame. Still, they feel to be half the weight of the B219. I would still ride them if weight is a concern. They grip fine but if I was a crazy downhill rider I would use something with more pins. Weight isn't such a concern with that type of riding anyway. I'll get them weighed on Tuesday.  

I'll keep them on my bike because I feel they grip well enough and I'd rather have the grippier/safer pedals on her bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shwinn8 said:


> This thread astounds me! Lol.. For such a simple component its the highest volume thread in the DH section! Iove it!


It's only the most important connection between you and your bike.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jojotherider said:


> Well what I was getting at was I think the grub screw pins(the VP pedal) would be easier to remove if they were damaged. Although, probably not if sheared off.
> 
> Edit: I think hope has the best system. The pins screw into the pedal, but you do through the backside with an Allen.


Canfield and twenty6 do the same thing. If a pin gets bent, you can push it forward from the reverse side. Although a twenty6 pin won't bend; it'll shear.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Rode the Vaults for the first time today... Awesome - love the platform size. Very smooth too.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> Picked up a set of Origin8 Ultim8 slimline platforms


I know it's only been a week, but what are your thoughts after riding them?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

D Bone said:


> I know it's only been a week, but what are your thoughts after riding them?


I like 'em.
Would definitely buy again.


----------



## bprice2 (Jun 14, 2013)

ARandomBiker said:


> I'm very curious to see which weight is more truthful.
> 125g/pedal would be right inline with Xpedo Spry, but $35-40 more. I'm not saying the pedals are equal in all respects because they weigh the same, but at 250g/pair these aren't revolutionary, especially for $90
> 
> 103g/pedal (206/pr) would be amazingly light and IMO, on the verge of disposable a la AEST pedals. Magnesium and titanium isn't magically getting better str:wt-wise, so the difference between a 250g pair and a 200g pair has to be durability. There's definitely a niche for a weight-weenie platform, but I think you're gonna see some MTBR/Pinkbike posts of some B252's that look like stomped pepsi cans in the future.


Just got my B252's. My scale says 250g. My receipt says $67.05. That included free 2 day shipping. I'll report back after I get chance to ride on them.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Fire Eye Grill Pedals?

Fire Eye Grill Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## bprice2 (Jun 14, 2013)

bprice2 said:


> Just got my B252's. My scale says 250g. My receipt says $67.05. That included free 2 day shipping. I'll report back after I get chance to ride on them.


Got my first ride in with the Wellgo B252s - two thumbs up. I ride xc/trail and wear 5-10 Freeriders. My feet were totally glued. Actually, I never even thought about keeping my feet on the pedals. It just happened, which I guess is probably the best compliment.


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

what pedals were all you guys riding before the wellgo b252? I currently have some of the superstar delta pedals but I rode some specialised pedals the other day and realised actually the grip on my superstar pedals isn't fantastic by any stretch of the imagination so looking for some new ones. I've seen the dmr mag pedals but at £170 its hard to stomach!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Golf_Chick said:


> what pedals were all you guys riding before the wellgo b252? I currently have some of the superstar delta pedals but I rode some specialised pedals the other day and realised actually the grip on my superstar pedals isn't fantastic by any stretch of the imagination so looking for some new ones. I've seen the dmr mag pedals but at £170 its hard to stomach!


I was riding Wellgo WAM-D10 then Wellgo B219 before the B252. From a sticking standpoint they went in this order B219 > D-10 > B252.



bprice2 said:


> Got my first ride in with the Wellgo B252s - two thumbs up. I ride xc/trail and wear 5-10 Freeriders. My feet were totally glued. Actually, I never even thought about keeping my feet on the pedals. It just happened, which I guess is probably the best compliment.


Thanks for the report!

I didn't get a chance to weight mine but during my ride I found them to be much less grippy than the B219s unfortunately. With my Five Ten Freeriders there are pretty slippery around the middle inside of the pedal. With Vans they stick rather well but nothing like the B219s. But the B219s weigh what 419g? Eek.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Still very unhappy with the overall grip of my Spank Spikes, and unable to find longer screws that the head fit in the pedal's recesses, I again turned to Chromag to see how their Contact pedals stack up.

They have a matt black finish, whereas the Scarabs had a high gloss finish. The Contacts weigh 396g, and I again had to remove all of the factory installed pin spacers for the maximum grip that I am looking for.

Riding around the street, they have a ton of bite, but I haven't ridden them on the trail yet, but will do so this evening and I'll report back with my thoughts. Here are some pics comparing them to my Spikes:


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

D-Bone, 
I wonder if it is the pin style. Those Spanks have a smooth pin style like the B252 and they don't seem to grab quite as well as the Allen head style pins that I had on the B219 and other pedals. The Allen head style seem sharper. They even grab your skin better if you run your hand across them. 

The smooth pins seem to grip when when inserted into slots on shoes like Vans but not as well on smooth soles like Five Tens. Just my musings for now.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Yea F8, I think that is part of it, that along with the Spike's being completely flat. I always feel like I'm standing 'on top' of the Spikes, and even with my 5-10s, I am constantly aware of my feet sliding around when descending the rocky, nasty terrain I ride on.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

So, I waited until I had 6 rides on the Contacts before writing my thoughts. First and foremost, they grip better than the Spikes and it's not even close. With the Spikes, I simply had to "twist my ankle" to get my 5-10 Free Riders to reposition on the pedal, even if I were standing........... Not so with the Contacts. I have to basically take off all of my weight and "dab my ankle" to reposition. The first few rides I struggled a bit to reposition, but I have now gotten the hang of it and I don't have to think about it as much, and I'm betting by the end of the month, I won't give it another thought.

The Contacts match, and actually exceed the Spikes in width (from crank arm face to end of pedal) but are about 7mm less in length (from front wheel to back wheel) and that also took a few rides to get used to, but like with the grip, I am now pretty much used to it. Also, I thought I was going to feel the 4mm extra thickness of the Contacts compared to the Spikes (16mm vs 12mm), but I never have. 

Overall, I am extremely happy with the Contacts. With their tenacious grip, I can actually pull back on the pedals while climbing, and when descending or simply hammering through a rough section, my feet just don't move at all. 

I do think Chromag is hurting themselves by marketing the Contact as a "dirt jumping pedal" because even though they say the Contact's "bring your feet closer to the crank, for better control while doing tricks", they are in fact wider than the Spikes by a few mm's, and they even stand off of the crank arm face (where pedal platform begins) more than the Spikes do (see last pic in my above post), so your foot can actually rest naturally on the Contact even a little further away from the crank arm face than with the Spike, which is considered a "trail pedal". 

I will update any durability issues if they arise............ Figure no news is good news.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Meanwhile, another pedal-shin encounter on Kore Rivera Thermo. I had to quickly dab left foot and the pedal happened to be in the way. Result: balance saved, shin saved, I got away with a long superficial scratch that didn't even bleed. With a steel pinned pedal that could have been a short deep wound with probability of a pin damaging bone..

Street and DJ riders may have a point preferring all those plastic body/plastic pin pedals..


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

^ I hear you!

Meanwhile, I have had several rides on Chromag Scarab and think they have an awesome grip and platform. They are on my FR rig.

For my lighter xc / trail bike I have got the Wellgo B252 (had AMPs before but wasn't crazy about them so decided to get something else) - no rides on them yet, will share opinion later.

In the past, I have also run Straitline De factos and e.13 and both had great durability and grip. The De factos were on my DH rig. My new DH bike will have Saints, we'll see how I like them when I get it and get to ride it...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Got a set of VP Harriers on the way!


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Just had a set of Specialized Red Bennies put on. They look sweeeeet!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

Can someone summarize where we are? I have Crampon Ultimates. Out about 1000 miles on them. Love them, but they squeak and have a lot of play. I need to rebuild them. Is there anything else out there that is as thin with a similar size platform?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Samo831 said:


> Can someone summarize where we are? I have Crampon Ultimates. Out about 1000 miles on them. Love them, but they squeak and have a lot of play. I need to rebuild them. Is there anything else out there that is as thin with a similar size platform?


Supposed to have a little play, mine never squeaked and I'm not one for maintenance.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Samo831 said:


> Can someone summarize where we are? I have Crampon Ultimates. Out about 1000 miles on them. Love them, but they squeak and have a lot of play. I need to rebuild them. Is there anything else out there that is as thin with a similar size platform?


regrease them and tighten them....they are awesome and last forever


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> regrease them and tighten them....they are awesome and last forever


This. They are ridiculously easy to grease and replace the bushings if necessary.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

inonjoey said:


> This. They are ridiculously easy to grease and replace the bushings if necessary.


again, came to say the same thing. Takes about 10 minutes to have them off/rebuilt/on the bike.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Last update on the Wellgo B252-MG.... unless they break 

I rode 22 miles of some pretty rough stuff in Downieville this weekend which included high speed riverbed (rocky), mud, steep (for me) slopes, loamy soil, water etc.. and the pedals gripped fine. Elevation dropped from 7,000ft. to 2,800ft.. They are not as sticky as the B219s like I mentioned above but they gripped well enough that I never even thought about them at all. I just rode hard and apparently they provided enough grip that I didn't need more. 

Final opinion: I love the weight savings but if I rode extreme tech all the time I'd opt for something with more grip. Otherwise I'm happy with them.


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

Samo831 said:


> Can someone summarize where we are? I have Crampon Ultimates. Out about 1000 miles on them. Love them, but they squeak and have a lot of play. I need to rebuild them. Is there anything else out there that is as thin with a similar size platform?


I have two pair I cycle between three bikes. They make a rebuild
kit for them. I use a thick marine grease on mine. Yes, a little play
when wore but no noise out of mine. Lowest profile of any pedal
out there and very aggressive. I like mine very very much and 
would by again. The guys over at Crank Bros. are awesome.

Edit: Sorry, I meant Canfield Bros.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

StJoeRider said:


> I have two pair I cycle between three bikes. They make a rebuild
> kit for them. I use a thick marine grease on mine. Yes, a little play
> when wore but no noise out of mine. Lowest profile of any pedal
> out there and very aggressive. I like mine very very much and
> would by again. The guys over at Crank Bros. are awesome.


Crank Bros.?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

try again, lol. crank bros are not it


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fishwrinkle said:


> try again, lol. crank bros are not it


Let's see how long it takes him to figure it out.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Probably an honest brain fart, but still an insult to the bros of bellingham


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

No insult taken, I did have a good laugh though. Glad he's liking his Crampon's.


----------



## hojong (Jul 25, 2006)

Been using the Origin8 Ultim8 slimline pedal for about a month. I really like the platform, weight, grip, and slimness of the pedal. 

However, one of the pedals developed some play last night. I opened it up and had to tighten the nut on the spindle. The nut is really hard to access, ended up using the filer part on a nail clipper to hold the nut in place while tightening it via the axle. This nut is 8mm if anybody wants to know the size; but I doubt there will be any 8mm sockets out there with a wall thin enough to fit in there.

Hopefully the nut stays in place...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i had to machine a 8mm socket down to fit my axle nut on my f20's when i broke the axle, so i think it's common for some pedals


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

That is a common problem. We include a thin wall socket with the rebuild kit to tighten the nut on the Crampon Classic.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^thats what makes you guys top notch. Always thinking about the customer. Other companies take note right NOW on how to have satisfied/loyal customers. That's why I've taken an oath to myself to buy as many CB bike products that they offer. Trying to scrape funds now for another frame plus everything CB to go on it.


----------



## StJoeRider (May 30, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> Probably an honest brain fart, but still an insult to the bros of bellingham


Yes brain fart indeed. Sorry to those who insult easily.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Really like my Nukeproof Electron's tons more than my saints, my saints flip, electrons don't - both are still going sweet after a year and i've not serviced either yet. Still I'm shopping for some Gamut Podium's (lighter and thinner) anyone found em for sale anywhere yet?


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

HT Ae03.... Best I've ever ridden.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Polifly Pedal 440g/pair*

Unique pedal design, called the Polifly DX-B350. Proper pin placement. Machined and coated contrast. Dimensions 12x10x2cm. Not light at 440g (1lb, a 1/3 heavier than comparable DH rated pedals, double other OEM designs with smaller platforms), but that's a steel spindle for ya. Good for a beater bike... and the street price is unbeatable considering for the price range, you can only get a cheap loose ball bearing plastic bmx pedal set: $25 shipped.

Two pictures attached:


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

SOON!!!

Hi Tony,

Thanks for the email. We don't have a delivery date for the new Podium pedals yet, but they're in final testing so we should know very soon what the production schedule will be. The earliest we will have them is about 45 days. Let me know if you're able to wait that long and I will send you an update with more info when we have it. Thanks very much.

3540 Charter Park Dr.
San Jose, CA 95136
Gamut USA Store


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuned in


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like Deity is going opposite of Canfield with concave design TMAC pedal (looks sick anyway, not so sure how they will work):SOC15: Deity Components Teases TMac Signature, Introduces BladeRunner Pedals, BlackLabel Bars, and Micro DM, Cavity 35 Stems

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Gman086 said:


> Looks like Deity is going opposite of Canfield with concave design TMAC pedal (looks sick anyway, not so sure how they will work):SOC15: Deity Components Teases TMac Signature, Introduces BladeRunner Pedals, BlackLabel Bars, and Micro DM, Cavity 35 Stems
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Those remind me of my old speedplays. Same super concave design. Those are really thick though. Well Compared to my Canfields mags.

I had to do a pedal swap midway in Whistler this year. From the ChroMag Scarbs to the Canfield Magnesium's.

FOr some reason my drive side Scarbs would not stay on the crank. Would back out every run and I had to gob Locktite all over the thing. Mine and friends theory is they use a really hard metal on the axel. Metal on the crank threads is super hard too and they would just not tighten. My friend has Scarbs too and they backed out on his Atlas RF cranks one day. I also broke a whole pin section in the middle on my 2nd ride. Needless to say they went off my DH bike, Canfields on.

Going from thick concaves to the super thin convex in whistler was pretty interesting.

Pedaling to the Lift on the Canfields i'll admit I was going I dunno about these. They feel like feathers on your feet I can't even really tell im standing on pedals. You can sorta feel the Convex at first too it's weird. On trail they are $$$, super sticky make you feel super low on the bike like going OTB is super hard to do.

I don't think I can DH anymore without these things. 10/10. Oh and they never came close to backing out.

I hate when SHiver Me Timbers is right!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

I know, right?! Well I think you convinced me to try em. Do you think the Magnesium is too soft; will it be durable enough? I figure if I'm gonna spend that much jingo I might as well go all the way!

Cheers,

G


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Gman086 said:


> I know, right?! Well I think you convinced me to try em. Do you think the Magnesium is too soft; will it be durable enough? I figure if I'm gonna spend that much jingo I might as well go all the way!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> G


I think the Mags are plenty strong. It would be hard to really bash them as they are about as thick as a straw on the front side and they come to a edge. My buddy just got the reg ones and they are really nice too. A bit heavier, I might get a set of those for my trail bike or the classics.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

daisycutter said:


> SOON!!!
> 
> Hi Tony,
> 
> ...


Last time I got an email from gamut they said mid April I DON'T BELIEVE THE BS!


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

#1ORBUST said:


> Those remind me of my old speedplays. Same super concave design. Those are really thick though. Well Compared to my Canfields mags.
> 
> I had to do a pedal swap midway in Whistler this year. From the ChroMag Scarbs to the Canfield Magnesium's.
> 
> ...


So the Canfields win again eh?

I was told by a coworker to go Clipless - he thinks after a couple months on my new bike I will never want to ride a platform again if I go to clipless.. ( he usually spends $7k on his yeti bikes and goes on 2 week bike vacations with a dozen buddies.. )

Canfield is having a 2014 model sale, I would really hate myself if I spent $130 on pedals and don't love them to death..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tualmbr said:


> I was told by a coworker to go Clipless - he thinks after a couple months on my new bike I will never want to ride a platform again if I go to clipless.. ( he usually spends $7k on his yeti bikes and goes on 2 week bike vacations with a dozen buddies.. )


Well **** guys, better close this ****ing thread down. The co-worker won't allow platforms!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

tualmbr said:


> So the Canfields win again eh?
> 
> I was told by a coworker to go Clipless - he thinks after a couple months on my new bike I will never want to ride a platform again if I go to clipless.. ( he usually spends $7k on his yeti bikes and goes on 2 week bike vacations with a dozen buddies.. )
> 
> Canfield is having a 2014 model sale, I would really hate myself if I spent $130 on pedals and don't love them to death..


Get your Co worker on a bike with flats and see if he can still bunny hop without being clipped in.


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Get your Co worker on a bike with flats and see if he can still bunny hop without being clipped in.


Now im lost all over again, does this mean I should spend the $130 on platform or get some cheap platform and spend the real $ on clipless.

Oh wait, this is the platform pedal thread, I guess im not allowed to ask that question.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

You should actually do just that. Buy a cheap pair and see if you like platforms. You may or may not like them. Sell them if you don't. Clipless is a little harder because you may have to buy shoes as well.

For me, one of the reasons I like platforms is that I can ride in any pair of sneakers. Just yesterday when I got to the trail head, I realized I forgot my shoes. Rode in the sneakers I was wearing and everything was a-ok. If I had clipless, I wouldn't have been able to ride.

I've never really looked into clipless, but another thing I like about platforms is that they come in all different shapes and sizes. Just like feet. The Crampons that everyone loves may not work with your foot. The pedals I've been riding the past few years were $64 shipped. I like how they feel so I stick with them.

One more thing to consider is that when you buy clipless pedals, you also have to buy a pair of shoes if you don't already have them. I don't think there are as many shoe styles available for clipless compared to platform (see my earlier point).

People like clipless or platforms for the same reason people like Ford or Chevy, Nikon or Canon, etc. Personal preference and experience.


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

So platform is like buying Canon - You want the best, most versatile, easiest to use pedal.

Well this is good info and you make good points - You probably just talked me into the $27 wellgo wg-3 pedals.

Problem is, I really want some green pedals - I should have probably mentioned this from the beginning. We all clearly know that black pedals are faster than green pedals - and yet I still want green ones - is it vanity or insanity?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I rode clipless for a long time, but switching to flats really helped me with confidence on technical stuff. If I'm going into something that I'm not sure I can make then I would go with flats every time. 
If I was just trying to ride trails faster, and knew I could make everything, then clipless would be a better choice. Been bounced off the pedals a few times with flats, but nothing serious.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> I rode clipless for a long time, but switching to flats really helped me with confidence on technical stuff. If I'm going into something that I'm not sure I can make then I would go with flats every time.
> If I was just trying to ride trails faster, and knew I could make everything, then clipless would be a better choice. Been bounced off the pedals a few times with flats, but nothing serious.


I agree with every word here. Exact same experience and conclusions.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

C'mon now everybody - let's not get all snotty about this. It's all personal preference, and probably depends where you ride, and if you're coming over from road riding. I started out riding in BC, and our trails are steep, wet, rooty, stunted, etc. Our climbs are usually slow logging road climbs, and frankly, pretty boring. There was no benefit to me, to using clips, and I preferred the flats for being able to bail, and for when I had to walk wet root sections of trail, up or down. I'm riding a specialized enduro, but I also have a stumpjumper 29er. If I lived in Bend Oregon, I'd probably put clipless pedals on the stumpjumper. The only time now I wish I had clipless, is for really fast, rough, slightly descending sections of trail, as those are the times I find my feet get bounced around a little. I've never slipped a pedal though, and have never crashed because of this - or at least not in 5 years.

If I were you, I would buy a set of cheaper platforms for now (or ask your friends), wait until you're a little more competent, and then decide if you're going to ride clips or keep with flats. 
The other part of the equation, maybe not apparent from this forum, would be to get a good pair of shoes. Soft rubber. Nothing beats 5.10s or depending on your budget, you might find some Sombrios on sale for cheap somewhere.


----------



## klabautermann (Jun 15, 2015)

Shimano saint =indestructible 😎

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

klabautermann said:


> Shimano saint =indestructible 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Along with heavy and thick. And no more indestructible than lighter, thinner and grippier pedals.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Fancy, flashy, color coordinated bikes, are only to be ridden if you are very good and very fast.

I typically ride all black.

More importantly...

Wives often distinguish bikes by color. When I get new bikes, if ithey are black, she usually won't notice.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm amazed at how many are still riding chunky pedals like Saints and Easton Flatboys. The benefits of thin pedals are real, but then again, ignorance is bliss!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

tualmbr said:


> Now im lost all over again, does this mean I should spend the $130 on platform or get some cheap platform and spend the real $ on clipless.
> 
> Oh wait, this is the platform pedal thread, I guess im not allowed to ask that question.


Not sure why the attitude with the last line. You asked and I gave an answer. It will help you decide.
I grew up on BMX bikes and used to be able bunny hop really well. After years on clipless when I went back to flat I'm having to relearn skills I lost because clipless let's you get lazy.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> I grew up on BMX bikes and used to be able bunny hop really well.


I wish I could grow up on BMX too, but it looked like they weren't letting anything that has 3 letters and ends with X (e. g. SEX, BMX) into USSR. The attitude I've been taught towards bikes of that era was "dismount before every curb, up and down". The very idea of bunny hopping anything would have obliterated the sanity of a typical cyclist of that era, and this lives on even to this day: many claim that if you're not riding distances and instead like to take a bike into air, you're not really riding a bike, you're just doing goddamn stunts and that's not what bicycles are made for!

Rant over. Guess I had to vent.


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

One BIG problem with Specialized Boomslang pedals, replacement axles are not available. I have a pair with a slightly bent axle & Specialized told me they do not sell axles separately & have no plans to. When asked what should I do now they said buy a new pair!!! same response the bike store had. I might understand if these were $50 pedals but a high end 180 buck DH pedal should be completely rebuild-able. I feel completely ripped off. This is the last product I buy from BIG S.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Toddmac1 said:


> One BIG problem with Specialized Boomslang pedals, replacement axles are not available. I have a pair with a slightly bent axle & Specialized told me they do not sell axles separately & have no plans to. When asked what should I do now they said buy a new pair!!! same response the bike store had. I might understand if these were $50 pedals but a high end 180 buck DH pedal should be completely rebuild-able. I feel completely ripped off. This is the last product I buy from BIG S.


What a stupid, arrogant approach from Specialized. Didn't have plans to buy those pedals, and now I never will!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

inonjoey said:


> What a stupid, arrogant approach from Specialized. Didn't have plans to buy those pedals, and now I never will!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


OMG, that's just the tip of the iceberg with them. I would never purchase anything from them!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

inonjoey said:


> What a stupid, arrogant approach from Specialized. Didn't have plans to buy those pedals, and now I never will!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


LOL what else would expect from them.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Specialized; Over hyped, over priced.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, $180 and no spare parts... That's ridiculous.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I posted it in the big S section. No one has replied. Those S people don't like anyone shaking things up. Maybe you guys should go over there and post.


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

I ended up going with the Deity compound.

In all honesty, the Deity Bladerunner had the smoothest, nicest design out of everything the LBS had on display - and they even had some high end $250 platforms on display - the Bladerunner had a better color match to what I wanted - but how could I justify an extra $120 over the Compound ?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^Compounds are good pedals - I've run them for the past few years. On really chunky/rocky trails tho you get what you pay for; the pins bust out of the composite making for impossible replacement unless you can epoxy them back together. The spindles are weaksauce compared to the Decoys or Bladerunners - bent a couple over the last year. They're basically disposable pedals that work well until you beat on them. So... the extra $120 is probably worth it for those that consistently ride more technical terrain.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

I figure my right knee will blow up before any pedal blows up - even a plastic pedal! Now I just need a good source for cheap clip less shoes, haven't been able to find anything in a U.S. 10.5 for less than 90$


----------



## roastpuff (Aug 5, 2015)

I tried doing some searches, but does anyone have the width/length of the platform for the Shimano Saint pedals? I ordered a set of Chromag Scarabs to go with my new bicycle but wanted to compare them to the Saints that I have in my current bike in terms of size. Sometimes it feels like the Saints are a bit small and I'm hoping that the Scarabs will be a better pedal at about twice the price...


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

So I have a set of the highly touted Crampon pedals from Canfield and a set of the Nashbar flats (made by HT) and I prefer the latter because I have such big feet, the canfields are nice, but the spot where the bearing is on the pedal pushes my feet to the outside. It should be noted that I wear a size 14 Freerider VXI. . .so most people probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

roastpuff said:


> I tried doing some searches, but does anyone have the width/length of the platform for the Shimano Saint pedals? I ordered a set of Chromag Scarabs to go with my new bicycle but wanted to compare them to the Saints that I have in my current bike in terms of size. Sometimes it feels like the Saints are a bit small and I'm hoping that the Scarabs will be a better pedal at about twice the price...


This should help:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

One thing I didn't see addressed in the noob talk walk shoe choice. In my opinion, if you are "considering" flats and wanna see if you like them before you drop $150 on pedals I'd say you can skimp a little on the pedal but DO NOT skimp on the shoes!

When I switched I bought a set of Diety knock offs from ebay: $60. And a pair of cheap Fox skate/riding shoes: $50.

Performance was alright but everyone kept telling me get some 510s. I refused to believe that only one company on the planet could make sticky shoes so I held out 'cause I didn't wanna drop $100+ on a pair of shoes.

When I did finally get the 510s the difference was night and day. I've also heard good things about the Tevas and even Sombrio but you can't go wrong with 510s. After the shoes opened my eyes I dropped the extra cash on a set of Spank Spikes. I see no advantage to SPDs anymore. Not when you like riding FUN trails with some tech.

Don't skimp on shoes!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

This ^^^


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

big0mike said:


> One thing I didn't see addressed in the noob talk walk shoe choice. In my opinion, if you are "considering" flats and wanna see if you like them before you drop $150 on pedals I'd say you can skimp a little on the pedal but DO NOT skimp on the shoes!
> 
> When I switched I bought a set of Diety knock offs from ebay: $60. And a pair of cheap Fox skate/riding shoes: $50.
> 
> ...


It's funny when people with SPDs have no clue how good a proper pair of flats with proper shoes can be because they never tried. After some Walmart pedals most of my friends jumped straight to SPDs and they cannot understand how can I beat them on uphills and my feet stay on the pedals on downhills. It's against everything they were told about pedals. I am supposed to be much slower on uphills because SPDs are more efficient and my feet should bounce off the pedals on the rough downs. 
I am running 510 Freeriders for three years, Saints and Spikes on my two bikes.
First I loved the Spikes because they are very thin and their Q factor is much narrower than the Saints' while their platform is bigger but I have serious reliability issues with them. They cost more than double then Saints but they don't last half as long before you need to rebuild it. The seals are very bad and the ball bearings seized after six months and the plastic bushings have play too. The rebuild kit costs as much as a new pair of Saints - but after two years the Saints are still running smoothly. I refused to fork out that much money for the rebuild kit so I cleaned and greased the bearings and they are spinning freely but not smoothly - and I repeat this once a month. 
Couple of weeks ago my friend bought DMR Vaults and I fell in love with those pedals and I ordered them. Bigger and concave platform I felt like I am standing in the pedals not on the top of them. As soon as they arrive I'm going to sell the Spikes.

Check the bearings regularly in the Spikes then you should be OK if otherwise you like them.


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

Then again - I wore my chaco sandals with my new Deity Compound pedals. I couldn't get my foot to move on that pedal unless I physically raised it off the pins.

There are thousands of shoes and hundreds of pedals - some fit each other just right - some don't. The only thing that makes 510's special is they have a flat bottom and soft rubber.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

950sm07 said:


> First I loved the Spikes because they are very thin and their Q factor is much narrower than the Saints' while their platform is bigger but I have serious reliability issues with them. They cost more than double then Saints but they don't last half as long before you need to rebuild it. The seals are very bad and the ball bearings seized after six months and the plastic bushings have play too. The rebuild kit costs as much as a new pair of Saints - but after two years the Saints are still running smoothly. I refused to fork out that much money for the rebuild kit so I cleaned and greased the bearings and they are spinning freely but not smoothly - and I repeat this once a month.


Been beating the living sh|t outta my Spikes on the AZ rocks for over 3 years and have replaced 3, maybe 4 pins. The right pedal has a tiny bit of play in that you can pull it away from the crank less than 1/16".

So, no complaints from me but the Saints are pretty solid and cheaper...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

tualmbr said:


> The only thing that makes 510's special is they have a flat bottom and soft rubber.


They have a flat bottom, but more importantly its the way the small lugs and grooves in the sole make them likely to grab a pin and hold it whenever you put your foot down. This makes them suck in the mud however.

Its not that the rubber is soft, its that it it sticky. Probably the best high friction rubber out there.

Also, the soles are stiff as they need to be for bike shoes for efficient pedaling.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

big0mike said:


> Been beating the living sh|t outta my Spikes on the AZ rocks for over 3 years and have replaced 3, maybe 4 pins. The right pedal has a tiny bit of play in that you can pull it away from the crank less than 1/16".
> 
> So, no complaints from me but the Saints are pretty solid and cheaper...


You had more luck with them and probably not much rain in AZ. Still good pedals I prefer their platform over the Saints.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Just replaced my podium pedals with Diety Blade runner's. Lots of grip, lots of room, pretty thin, bearings are smooth and they do not have the large bearing bulge on the inside that many pedals have which is a plus. Only issue is on my first pedal strike I lost a spike. Hoping these hold up better than my old podiums which were very fragile.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

My first pair of Nukeproof pedals. Got a great deal from chainreaction cycles thought I'd give them a try.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Were they on sale?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jonezed7 said:


> Were they on sale?


Yea I think $59.00 from chain reaction plus shipping.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

My 1st set of Kore Rivera Thermo is still going strong meanwhile. Same great points about them: price, weight, kindness to shoes and shins/calves. I don't have to wear knee-shin guards any more. Bought 2 more sets from CRC.


----------



## GiantBren (Mar 6, 2015)

I got nukeproof neutron pedals they are great but one leaks grease from the seal and they are less then a year old.Kinda pissed about that.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

GiantBren said:


> I got nukeproof neutron pedals they are great but one leaks grease from the seal and they are less then a year old.Kinda pissed about that.


There's not much complexity in that area. Behind the seal there's a bore and a pressed-in bushing sits there. Axle goes through it and is greased. The pedal may just need an overhaul (as in disassemble, clean, grease, assemble). Worst case: bushing replacement, though a year sounds like too early for that. Spare bushings for Nukeproof pedals are available at CRC.

PS.
Well, for completeness: there's also the "worstest" case that involves eroded/rusted bearing surface on the axle itself. But it's even less probable than a bushing that needs replacement after only a year of riding.

Compare pedal bodies for play. If the leaky one has noticeably more play than the other one, that's reason to start worrying and looking what's inside.


----------



## Sreter (Jun 29, 2015)

New guy to this forum here getting back into mtb... been away from mountain biking for a long time so this thread has been very informative. Didn't see any mention on Eastern pedals... I used a set on my BMX bike for a while and they are super grippy! on a quick search just now i saw some reviews where people say they grip too much haha which i guess for BMXers letting go of pedals to do tricks it makes sense... just another one to add to the mix . not really a light pedal (mine was AL) but i believe they now have a magnesium and plastic version as well. They're thicker than some of these low profile pedals but have the allen set screws throughout the platform which grip a bunch


----------



## Sreter (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh and forgot to mention the Eastern pedal ranges between 35-70 bucks depending on the material and whether its sealed or not


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Why, that's run of the mill "old school" flat pedals. I wouldn't object to the excess thickness, it means more reliable bearings and/or a thicker axle after all. But set screw pins are hard to remove when damaged, and wrench flats go all the way to the axle face that butts against the crank, making pedal washers a necessity.


----------



## Sreter (Jun 29, 2015)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Why, that's run of the mill "old school" flat pedals. I wouldn't object to the excess thickness, it means more reliable bearings and/or a thicker axle after all. But set screw pins are hard to remove when damaged, and wrench flats go all the way to the axle face that butts against the crank, making pedal washers a necessity.


well like i said I've been away form mountain biking for a while lol and TONS have changed since then. this was a pedal i liked on my BMX bike that gripped a bunch on the trails so figured i'd share...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Pedals that cost a fraction of $100 (and may last longer than some $100+ models) are definitely worth mentioning in this thread.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Pedals that cost a fraction of $100 (and may last longer than some $100+ models) are definitely worth mentioning in this thread.
























$45 from Nashbar and made by HT. . . really good, big pedals.


----------



## Sreter (Jun 29, 2015)

unrooted said:


> View attachment 1009114
> 
> View attachment 1009115
> 
> ...


were these the same ones mentioned a couple times previously in this thread? they look pretty nice and simple


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Wellgo Ti $80 and 292g


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I've got Canfield Crampon Mags on my Stache 5, love em'. Btw, size 12 here on old skateboard shoes (Vision, or something very similar).


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I have both the podiums and the Crampons. Both are great pedals but I have to give the nod to the Podiums. The bearing hold up better.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Rom3n said:


> Just replaced my podium pedals with Diety Blade runner's. Lots of grip, lots of room, pretty thin, bearings are smooth and they do not have the large bearing bulge on the inside that many pedals have which is a plus. Only issue is on my first pedal strike I lost a spike. Hoping these hold up better than my old podiums which were very fragile.


Well after a couple weeks of riding one of the pedals now has an excessive amount of play in it's bearing. Back to my old Podiums..


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

D Bone said:


> So, I waited until I had 6 rides on the Contacts before writing my thoughts. First and foremost, they grip better than the Spikes and it's not even close. With the Spikes, I simply had to "twist my ankle" to get my 5-10 Free Riders to reposition on the pedal, even if I were standing........... Not so with the Contacts. I have to basically take off all of my weight and "dab my ankle" to reposition. The first few rides I struggled a bit to reposition, but I have now gotten the hang of it and I don't have to think about it as much, and I'm betting by the end of the month, I won't give it another thought.
> 
> The Contacts match, and actually exceed the Spikes in width (from crank arm face to end of pedal) but are about 7mm less in length (from front wheel to back wheel) and that also took a few rides to get used to, but like with the grip, I am now pretty much used to it. Also, I thought I was going to feel the 4mm extra thickness of the Contacts compared to the Spikes (16mm vs 12mm), but I never have.
> 
> ...


How are you liking them so far? I'm really surprised you like them over the spikes when you didn't like the scarabs better than the spikes.

I was going to buy another set of Torques, but I came across a set of Contacts used. They are in great shape and cheaper than what I was going to spend on the Torques. I'm going to throw them on my DH bike tomorrow and hopefully get a ride on them on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Rom3n said:


> Well after a couple weeks of riding one of the pedals now has an excessive amount of play in it's bearing. Back to my old Podiums..


Thanks for the report. That's sad. They were on my list of options of thin pedals with pedal wrench flats. 

Hope the Origin8 ultim8 I got don't blow up, like they did on "spillbill" who posted a review on Singletracks. Will have to open up to non-thin pedals if the origin8 pedals don't work out.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

for $20, these look nice

• Cromo axle
• Dual DU bush system
• 327g per pair
• Full length off road pins

Available in a range of vivid colours
Non-serviceable design


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd try these. I have mentioned them earlier in this thread; to recap: use pedal washers because of how axle face is shaped.

Plastic pin/plastic body pedals are IMHO great choice for those who need flat pedals and don't experience frequent rock strikes.

Straitline guys, if you're reading: I still think that your axles and bushings system combined with replaceable plastic bodies would totally rock (no pun intended).


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

anyone have these, they look sick...


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> Thanks for the report. That's sad. They were on my list of options of thin pedals with pedal wrench flats.
> 
> Hope the Origin8 ultim8 I got don't blow up, like they did on "spillbill" who posted a review on Singletracks. Will have to open up to non-thin pedals if the origin8 pedals don't work out.


I might have got a fluke pair but it was pretty disappointing. I have a new set of Crampon Ultimate's im going to give a try as my Podiums are getting long in the tooth.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm on Atlas' little brother pedals now, can't remember the name offhand. Ordered the Crampon Mags yesterday mostly because I just wanted to try something new but also because I have rolled the pedals a few times and it's always on the steepest uphill where there's no way to restart once you stop. I added a little weight in the front with a more aggressive tire so I got a 2016 Fit 4 damper to drop on my 2014 EVO fork which saves 1/4 lb. The pedals should save another 1/8lb hopefully. I honestly can't wait to get these pedals in. I think I'm more excited about the pedals than the damper.

I have size 13 wide feet and these pedals are a good bit wider than what I have. Hopefully they fit better, they almost have to. I tried my friends Spikes and love them but I don't want to get the same thing he's got.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

The Vault Mags I have are nice but I just bent the drive side spindle. I've emailed DMR to see if I can buy a replacement. We'll see how it goes.

The Vaults are very concave which holds your foot in very well. Perfect for chunky DH, but feels too soft underfoot for trail riding when pedaling. Foot feels odd on pedal if not placed just right.



The RF Atlas is nice. Very comfortable feel on the foot almost no matter how the foot lands on them. Less concave which is better for trail riding where you have to mash the pedals. Gives you a firmer, less mushy feel when hammering. Don't grip your feet quite as well as the Vaults which might be bad on big, fast hits, but makes re-positioning easier. Lower profile as well, so less likely to clip rocks. One spindle was a bit too long and the end bolt that held the bearing on bottomed out before tightening down, allowing for some lateral play. A few strokes with a file on the end of the spindle and all is good. This pedal spins just a bit too freely, or at least one of the two pedals do. I like a pedal that has a slight resistance to spin.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Got a set of the Scarabs to go on my Uzzi while the Contacts get shifted to the Session. Thought I'd share some pics with a size comparison against the Contact pedal.






You can see some difference in size of the pedal body. What I don't get is why the spindle is so much shorter. If you look at the Scarabs on Chromag's site, the spindles are longer. They stick out like on the Contacts. I like a wider stance so I prefer to have the longer spindle. I've emailed Chromag about this and I hope they respond with free longer spindles. These pedals are already expensive!


^^^what a PITA! You can see the pin on the left has the washer removed. I wish Chromag would ship with the washers removed. Every review I've read the author removes them and I'm not different. The grip is tenacious with the washers removed. I did knock my shin against them when I was moving the bike around. Wasn't much of a gusher, but there was some blood.

So, I haven't had a ton of time on them yet, but I have had a single run down a flow trail at the local lift serve park. There's a lot of braking bumps and a bunch of jumps throughout the line. These guys were super grippy. I feel like I get a better foot placement on the pedal too. There wasn't much hunting around for the sweet spot of the pedal. I just got on and went. Stopped once mid trail and when I got back on, my foot fell right into the sweet spot. On the Contacts, I do a little adjusting. It was only one run so take that with a grain of salt. I'm hoping to get back on my bike in the next couple days.

-joel


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my Crampon Mags in yesterday and all I can say is wow. When I picked up the box I thought it was empty. I went for my first ride and forgot that they were convex vs flat or concave like the masses. One thing I noticed was these pedals just feel more natural than the others. My foot is way more comfortable on them. Traction is great, I couldn't ask for more. One thing I noticed is they work with a wider variety of shoes. I have some Nikes that have a foam section to the sole that grip almost as well as the 510s that I usually wear. I also have some superlight New balance that have never worked well with any pedals. The New balances worked great with the Crampons surprisingly. I could hear the pedals tearing at the rubber but they never moved around. These seem like an all around great pedal. Time will tell in the durability department and even though $200 is a ridiculous price to pay for some flat pedals, I think they're worth it as long as they hold up well. I'm actually a fan of the convex design.

Combined with the FIT4 damper that also came in yesterday the bike actually feels a little lighter when I pick it up.


----------



## GiantBren (Mar 6, 2015)

J. Random Psycho said:


> There's not much complexity in that area. Behind the seal there's a bore and a pressed-in bushing sits there. Axle goes through it and is greased. The pedal may just need an overhaul (as in disassemble, clean, grease, assemble). Worst case: bushing replacement, though a year sounds like too early for that. Spare bushings for Nukeproof pedals are available at CRC.
> 
> PS.
> Well, for completeness: there's also the "worstest" case that involves eroded/rusted bearing surface on the axle itself. But it's even less probable than a bushing that needs replacement after only a year of riding.
> ...


Took the pedals apart and greased everything,one of the nuts were loose now its smooth as new with no leaks.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen or tried these yet? Catalyst pedal from the guy that preaches about flat pedals in general being awesome, which they are!

http://pedalinginnovations.com/


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Makes perfect sense to me. 
Next time I need pedals I'll try it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm but moving feet forward on pedals may break the assumptions that the bike's geometry was based upon. We then need a longer stem to maintain (standing cockpit) reach, and we change weight distribution, loading front wheel more and rear wheel less.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

For some of us, these pedals just match how we already ride. It's something I've been compensating for using stiff-soled shoes, though I'll admit I didn't think of it that way until I saw that pedal design. 

Changing foot placement doesn't necessarily affect bike geo choices. I still want my CG in the same place, so my upper body is still in the same place.

If you like riding with the ball of your foot on the axle, you should try putting the axle further back. You might like it, especially for jumping. I still use my toes for XCish stuff, but for descending I ride more like that web site described.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been trying it for about a year on several occasions, but wasn't convinced. Maybe the soles on my AM40s are worn too much, forcing me to revert to the position I had with Straitline AMPs which caused most of the wear (will retry with new AM41s), or maybe it's just me being flat footed.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Platform Pedals Interbike 2015 forward*

Just when I was going to write off Crank Brothers, they come out with the most striking platform pedal of Interbike 2015. They were in prototype form on display at the booth, but I'm looking forward to them. Also, XPEDO Zen is another highlight that adds fire to the platform pedal field.

I'm in the market right now to put a big set of platform pedals on my single speed full rigid. Going through my thread, my appetite is still wet. There is growth in the field and not even close to saturated even with hundreds of styles (hundreds or tens?)

Top to bottom: Burgtec MK4, Deity purple haze, Crank Brothers big and small sizes (just like Syntace model)


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

If you want durable pedals then avoid crank brothers and canfeild.


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

So for me Saints are the best pedals. Not only are they bulletproof, but Shimano has the best costumer service. I used them very hard for more than year and a half, I had rock strikes that almost send me over the bars, finally they developed some play, called Shimano, sent old pedals it, got new pedals no questions asked. As far as I understand, no other company does this. This pedal is not the thinnest or the lightest, but its the most indestructible pedal that I used and Shimano has the best service.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

El_Zilcho said:


> So for me Saints are the best pedals. Not only are they bulletproof, but Shimano has the best costumer service. I used them very hard for more than year and a half, I had rock strikes that almost send me over the bars, finally they developed some play, called Shimano, sent old pedals it, got new pedals no questions asked. As far as I understand, no other company does this. This pedal is not the thinnest or the lightest, but its the most indestructible pedal that I used and Shimano has the best service.


+1 for Saints. I have Spank Spikes - ball bearings seized after six months, DMR Vaults - one pedal had no grease in it and the bushing wore out in a month, Saints - after three years they are still perfect, I service them and fill them with grease once a year. And they cost less than the full rebuild kit for the Spank Spikes...


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I would use the Saints because they're awesome in just about every way but I could never use a pedal that's that thick. I tend to roll the pedals when having to sit and pedal hard going uphill on rough terrain. Going from a 17mm thick pedal to a 6-10mm thick pedal has made a world of difference. I also love the convex design which is something I never thought I would say. 

Has anyone actually had a reliability problem with Crampon Mags? I see people saying they're not reliable but with little real world experiences. I admittedly didn't read all 40 pages of this thread though. I'm 240lbs without gear and have had nothing but great experience with them. There's very, very little play in them but some play is normal anyway and they're supposed to be tightened periodically. I would like to know if "problems" have gone beyond the little bit of play that can be tightened out.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

950sm07 said:


> +1 for Saints. I have Spank Spikes - ball bearings seized after six months, DMR Vaults - one pedal had no grease in it and the bushing wore out in a month, Saints - after three years they are still perfect, I service them and fill them with grease once a year. And they cost less than the full rebuild kit for the Spank Spikes...


That's sad to hear, I love the Spikes. Was it one or both bearings that seized? Did they see a lot of wet/muddy conditions?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

BuickGN said:


> That's sad to hear, I love the Spikes. Was it one or both bearings that seized? Did they see a lot of wet/muddy conditions?


Just for comparisons sake, I have Spank Oozys _(same architecture as Spikes)_ and they have been absolutely bullet proof. I'm 215lbs all geared up and ride aggressively, although I never ride in the wet.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Eww!










I'd like to try these but certainly not in that color.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Eww!
> 
> I'd like to try these but certainly not in that color.


non replaceable pins, no thanks


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

With plastic bodies (and plastic pins), whole pedals are supposed to be replaceable. Since I don't get many pedal strikes, it makes a lot of sense for me. Plastic pins are much easier on shoe soles and I even stopped wearing knee-shin guards once I converted to plastic pedals.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> With plastic bodies (and plastic pins), whole pedals are supposed to be replaceable. Since I don't get many pedal strikes, it makes a lot of sense for me. Plastic pins are much easier on shoe soles and I even stopped wearing knee-shin guards once I converted to plastic pedals.


Ah I didn't realize they were plastic. Not my thing although I've heard good things about composite pedals. Brave of you to stop wearing leg protection


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

csermonet said:


> Brave of you to stop wearing leg protection


Oh no, I was just lazy to put it on at all times since going to plastics, and noticed that I get away with just scratches every time there's an "accident", so I stopped wearing it entirely. Large area, long shaped, but still superficial skin damage. The pins on my current plastic pedals (Kore Rivera Thermo) are dull by design unlike DMR V6 though.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Oh no, I was just lazy to put it on at all times since going to plastics, and noticed that I get away with just scratches every time there's an "accident", so I stopped wearing it entirely. Large area, long shaped, but still superficial skin damage. The pins on my current plastic pedals (Kore Rivera Thermo) are dull by design unlike DMR V6 though.


I'm more weary of damage from rocks and roots. I use e13 lg1 pedals and don't wear shin protection because I rarely slip a pedal, but i will throw on knee pads when riding high speed stuff


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, yes. I could use some soft, lightweight knee pads too. Mine are hard shell knee-shin, and they are overkill now. Maybe I should invest in some ++comfortable, long lasting, minimalist ones that are quick to put on and off.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Nylon Flat Platform Pedals*









I've also been eyeing the sealed bearing plastic / nylon pedals on the market, mostly because they're under $30 shipped and offer functionality equal to many of the $100 aluminum bodied counterparts with the same internals - namely sealed bearings. BMX riders use loose ball nylon pedals and they destroy their bikes frequently. ...the ability of going through 3 pedal sets for each 1 high end pedal set.

Maybe not a larger "VP Harrier" 120mmx110mm and 12mm thick size, which I find valuable, but typically around 100mmx100mm and 16mm thick and between 250-350g in weight depending on molded pins vs replaceable alloy pins.

Here are a number of pedals I've been researching:

Fyxation Mesa
Nukeproof Electron Evo
Monster Redline
VP Push
Premium Slim PC


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*DMR Bikes V12 Magnesium Flat Pedals*









Have a set of DMR V12 Mag's coming in to put on my full rigid single speed secondary mountain bike. <$70. They're larger 105x115x17 and fully sealed bearings which is what I was looking for (i cannot stand play and "one season" durability - especially since I pedal a lot riding to and from the trailhead and even use the bike for commuting distance on mixed terrain). The original V12 pre-2014 design was based off the chunky but dependable iconic Shimano DX pedal. The post 2014 revision of the V12 is not as chiseled as the Vault, but similar platform shape, going for that convex'ness which is missing from any thin pedal with only 2-3mm of convex (flat). It's also 1/2 the price. Weight is 350g for the pair. Keep in mind that when I authored this thread, I was looking at pedals in the 500-800g, especially those hammer mallet shin grinding chunky Brooklyn Machine Works Veggieburger flats.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@BuickGN I'd like to hear your review of them after at least 500 miles of use or a season of use in relation to the bearing/bushing life of the Crampon Mags. Since they're made by HT, many of the feedback stories are destroyed pedals from the bearings and bushings. I cannot tell you how disappointing and time consuming it is to deal with bearing issues on pedals. There needs to be a balance with function/form and durability/weight. A smart man once said here on MTBR that the contact points are not the places where you want to save weight. The pedals for sure are up there along with a proper fitting saddle!

@J. Random Psycho the nylon pedal post was for you. Nylon is intriguing. There seems to be no weight penalty versus aluminum and the replaceable aspect makes a lot of sense considering the 1/3 or even 1/4 cost of aluminum comparables. The entry cost is what appeals and if manufacturers can use quality end caps (not plastic BMX-esque), it actually makes choosing nylon pedals possible.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh I figured it. ^_^
After a year of riding them, I'm definitely sold on plastic body/molded pin pedals.
(but my riding has been mostly DJ lately, with some urban for when I have business in the city or the DJ spot is too muddy)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I would use the Saints because they're awesome in just about every way but I could never use a pedal that's that thick. I tend to roll the pedals when having to sit and pedal hard going uphill on rough terrain. Going from a 17mm thick pedal to a 6-10mm thick pedal has made a world of difference. I also love the convex design which is something I never thought I would say.
> 
> Has anyone actually had a reliability problem with Crampon Mags? I see people saying they're not reliable but with little real world experiences. I admittedly didn't read all 40 pages of this thread though. I'm 240lbs without gear and have had nothing but great experience with them. There's very, very little play in them but some play is normal anyway and they're supposed to be tightened periodically. I would like to know if "problems" have gone beyond the little bit of play that can be tightened out.


I had the exact same issue, rode the saints once and hated it. Always rolling under my foot. Bought a used set of Mags and still going strong over a year later, no rebuild.

Happy enough with the performance and durability that I bought a second pair at retail for my second bike.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> I had the exact same issue, rode the saints once and hated it. Always rolling under my foot. Bought a used set of Mags and still going strong over a year later, no rebuild.
> 
> Happy enough with the performance and durability that I bought a second pair at retail for my second bike.


And I had the exact same experience with Saints as well. If I'd started out on Saints, I'm sure I would have adapted and been fine, but I started riding flats again on Point1's. The Point1's were great for a year, but by that point the bearings were completely destroyed.

I made the switch to Crampon Ultimates about 9 months ago. I bent one axle in the first month, but Canfield got me rolling again in less than a week and threw in a rebuild kit when they sent the pedal back. No other problems and I love the convex design. Won't be switching out the Crampons any time soon.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TallBoy51 (Mar 12, 2012)

metrotuned said:


> @BuickGN I'd like to hear your review of them after at least 500 miles of use or a season of use in relation to the bearing/bushing life of the Crampon Mags. Since they're made by HT, many of the feedback stories are destroyed pedals from the bearings and bushings. I cannot tell you how disappointing and time consuming it is to deal with bearing issues on pedals. There needs to be a balance with function/form and durability/weight. A smart man once said here on MTBR that the contact points are not the places where you want to save weight. The pedals for sure are up there along with a proper fitting saddle!
> 
> @J. Random Psycho the nylon pedal post was for you. Nylon is intriguing. There seems to be no weight penalty versus aluminum and the replaceable aspect makes a lot of sense considering the 1/3 or even 1/4 cost of aluminum comparables. The entry cost is what appeals and if manufacturers can use quality end caps (not plastic BMX-esque), it actually makes choosing nylon pedals possible.


I have 500+ miles on three pairs of the Crampons. 2 magnesium versions and one aluminum. I've tried others including the ones that came on my Fatboy, beenies I think they are. There's a difference, thick pedals roll on me, maybe not on others, but for me they do. The thinner the better I say as long as they last. If there are bad reports about the Crampons I'd guess it's due to the fact that many folks simply don't maintain their bikes. There's an outer Nylok nut that you have to make sure is secured. Also, in 10 minutes I can disassemble and repack with grease. That's it, I've had zero problems and if you do the support is fantastic. The one issue I had was my fault, cross threading one of them. I talked to them directly on the phone and they sent me a whole new assembly and wouldn't charge me. They've got my business until I blow one up or they won't support them. I'm about 195 with pack.


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

straitline or Sun-Ringle ZuZus


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got to say, the guys at Spank are super chill and sent me new bearings after emailing them about a 3 year old pedal that seized on my Canfield One FR/AM bike. They called me back within a few days even though they were at Crankworx that week. That's customer service beyond normal and I like supporting what appears to be a small company. 
My DMR vaults on my SB95 are really good so far. Pretty light (Mg version), and get a ton of trail miles on them (around 3000mi or so). 2 years w/ just one maintenance service is all I have done to date and they are still super smooth. 

I think its time for Shimano to redesign the Saints. Lighter (<300g) and thinner would be nice, and they would definitely be my next choice for my DH bike considering the price they are now.. Everyone I know has zero issues with them. If not, I'll just throw some Spanks on there as well. My Deity's I have on there now are fine, but they are pretty thick and I do not know their weight.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

TallBoy51 said:


> I have 500+ miles on three pairs of the Crampons. 2 magnesium versions and one aluminum. I've tried others including the ones that came on my Fatboy, beenies I think they are. There's a difference, thick pedals roll on me, maybe not on others, but for me they do. The thinner the better I say as long as they last. If there are bad reports about the Crampons I'd guess it's due to the fact that many folks simply don't maintain their bikes. There's an outer Nylok nut that you have to make sure is secured. Also, in 10 minutes I can disassemble and repack with grease. That's it, I've had zero problems and if you do the support is fantastic. The one issue I had was my fault, cross threading one of them. I talked to them directly on the phone and they sent me a whole new assembly and wouldn't charge me. They've got my business until I blow one up or they won't support them. I'm about 195 with pack.


I should have added that my Crampons have 1,000 miles on them. Experience is quite similar to you. Excellent, durable pedals when you maintain them (which is stupid quick and easy).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProgRockin (Jul 1, 2015)

Im new to the game, bought a used Blur LT this year and it desperately needs a new set of pedals. Id like something relatively thin and wide, reliable and under $80-100. Ive been looking at the VP Vice but some reviewers have commented in the convex shape being uncomfortable and Im susceptible to hot hot spots. A few other reviewers complained of poor bearing quality and small size, even though the specs say they're the same size as Crampons. Any recommendations or experience with the VPs? Thanks.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

unrooted said:


> If you want durable pedals then avoid crank brothers and canfeild.


Can folk speak to this relative to the Canfield Crampon Classic? I've heard elsewhere that they are quite durable, so this blanket statement doesn't quite wash. That said, I ride granite rock gardens on a bike with a super low BB, so heavy pedal strikes are going to happen, no matter how well I ratchet, and when they do I'm going to continue to bash through. I need a flat that can hold-up to regular abuse. I've never been much for mud riding, although the most direct line between my two favorite parts of the local area is through a stream, so they will get wet. Are any of the low-profile $100ish flat pedals a good match for this, or should I save my money and get some Saints?

(As an aside, I've always hated Crank Brothers, despite the good will when they sold my race team the original egg beaters for $25 a pair as a promotional effort when they first came out. They lasted one day on my bike before I went back to my 747s. They were entirely too flimsy for my preferred non-race-day terrain. Thankfully, there were plenty of teammates who were more than happy to get me my $25 back.  Those 747s are still going strong 15 years later, and are as easy to get out of as flats, although I do need to keep the springs fully cranked down at this point, so they aren't going to last that much longer.)


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

metrotuned said:


> View attachment 1023108
> 
> 
> I've also been eyeing the sealed bearing plastic / nylon pedals on the market, mostly because they're under $30 shipped and offer functionality equal to many of the $100 aluminum bodied counterparts with the same internals - namely sealed bearings. BMX riders use loose ball nylon pedals and they destroy their bikes frequently. ...the ability of going through 3 pedal sets for each 1 high end pedal set.
> ...


Post back what you decide on and experience. I have a generic set of nylons with replaceable pins that have a full season on them. Light, durable and cheap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

phoenixnr said:


> Post back what you decide on and experience. I have a generic set of nylons with replaceable pins that have a full season on them. Light, durable and cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had the fyxation and others in that design. I slipped alot with them, but then got longer allen pins from home depot and they were much better after that. I bent the axles on two sets rather easily striking rocks and moved on to better pedals. (Spank spike, dmr vault, diety, and HT ae03)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

unrooted said:


> If you want durable pedals then avoid crank brothers and canfeild.


Don't see any threads complaining about the durability of Canfields. I've had my first pair for over a year and they've been fine. They were even purchased used. Got about 6 months on my second pair.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> Got a set of the Scarabs to go on my Uzzi while the Contacts get shifted to the Session. Thought I'd share some pics with a size comparison against the Contact pedal.


So I wanted to follow up on my experience here.

I've since sold the bike that had the Scarabs and I was all too happy to get rid of them. I just don't think my size 10 shoes were big enough for them. I was never fully confident on them as compared to the Contacts which are smaller. I felt like there were some vague spots on the front outer section that I didn't like. If you look at the 2nd picture you can see that the outer pins are rear biased on the Scarabs where the contacts are front biased. I just couldn't get along with how that felt.

On my new (to me) bike, I went with another set of the Contacts and am much happier and confident in them.

I will say that I pedaled around aparking lot on the Raceface Atlas pedals and those felt super grippy. I wouldn't mind taking a stab at those, but the Contacts are just fine.

-joel


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

phride said:


> Can folk speak to this relative to the Canfield Crampon Classic? I've heard elsewhere that they are quite durable, so this blanket statement doesn't quite wash. That said, I ride granite rock gardens on a bike with a super low BB, so heavy pedal strikes are going to happen, no matter how well I ratchet, and when they do I'm going to continue to bash through. I need a flat that can hold-up to regular abuse. I've never been much for mud riding, although the most direct line between my two favorite parts of the local area is through a stream, so they will get wet. Are any of the low-profile $100ish flat pedals a good match for this, or should I save my money and get some Saints?
> 
> (As an aside, I've always hated Crank Brothers, despite the good will when they sold my race team the original egg beaters for $25 a pair as a promotional effort when they first came out. They lasted one day on my bike before I went back to my 747s. They were entirely too flimsy for my preferred non-race-day terrain. Thankfully, there were plenty of teammates who were more than happy to get me my $25 back.  Those 747s are still going strong 15 years later, and are as easy to get out of as flats, although I do need to keep the springs fully cranked down at this point, so they aren't going to last that much longer.)


I have a set of the originals. No reliability issues with them whatsoever. That said, because of the exposed axle they can squeak when pedaling, and Canfield described them to me as more DH oriented while the ultimate was better for AM. But they've survived years of abuse from me and others, on multiple bikes of various stripes, and been very solid.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

jojotherider said:


> I will say that I pedaled around aparking lot on the Raceface Atlas pedals and those felt super grippy. I wouldn't mind taking a stab at those


I had them and they were the grippiest pedal that I have ever tried..... However, they developed massive amounts of side-to-side play, and the way they are designed, there is nothing you can do about it. Look at some of the reviews on CRC.

The whole pedal body is held onto the spindle by a little 2.5mm screw and when the bearings/seals wear, there is slop in the pedal and you can't tighten the little screw any more because it's already bottomed out.

Some of the guys on CRC claimed they ground away a small amount of material on the small end of the spindle and that allowed the little screw to tighten further and remove the play............ Sounds like fun eh?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

There are a lot of nice pedals, and I could probably find half a dozen I would love to have on my bike.

I got these Wellgo MG-FIVE - magnesium, thin, grippy, and large. Only $40. I considered pedals up to $150 but these are plenty nice.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

I picked-up some Canfield Crampon Classics for $100 last week, and all i can say is "Wow!" I've ridden various cheaper, thicker flats over the years but have always gone back to my 747 SPDs, whether because I was being dropped by the spandex brigade or because I didn't feel well enough connected to the bike. Now, after a couple days on the Crampons, I can't see myself going back. The power transfer over most of the pedal stroke is as good as the SPDs; I stay glued to the pedals over the rough stuff; and pedaling just feels smoother with the low profile design. I had heard the hype but really hadn't expected to notice a difference pedaling. I simply got a well reviewed flat that came at a decent price that I figured might help limit pedal strikes on my 6Fattie. I've been riding them with Merrell Footgloves, and the combination of the ultra low profile shoe and the ultra low profile pedal has me more comfortable on the bike than I've ever been. I doubt the Footgloves will hold-up over the long-term in the rock gardens and certainly don't offer my feet the best protection, but wow that setup feels good turning the cranks. I'm no Strava warrior, so I won't be able to objectively evaluate pedaling efficiency between this setup and the SPDs, but I do know that pedaling feels more natural and by eliminating the use of the pedal upstroke, I'll be doing my back a world of good. Now to see how well they hold-up to abuse.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

These Black Mambas are what looks like new plastic body/metal pin pedals from Funn, a value oriented brand.

Surely they are going to cost less than Race Face Chester, also a new model of plastic body/metal pin pedals. Though Chesters are offered in lots of nice colors.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I swapped out my girlfriend's Wellgo b219s for a set of these bad mofos today. HT Components AE03.









She said they held her Five Tens in a death grip. After our ride I took her bike for a spin around our complex and holy cow they grip! I'm still running the Wellgo B252-mg and the grip difference was mind blowing. Sure the HT AE03 pedals are more expensive but the quality craftsmanship and grip is worth it. I'm going to get a set of my own now.

.:HT COMPONENTS:.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

My experience on platforms are straitline defacto, vp harrier, crank brother 5050 and now deity bladerunner.

Deity have been the best pair I've owned. Had I known the tmac were coming out I prob would have opted for that but I'm loving mine. I wear size 10 shoes and have a wide foot. Plenty of real estate with my deity


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Feedback on the DMR V12 Mag's - the black ones with the gold axle caps. The platforms are a bit smaller than I'd like (size 12). The value is there, a solid choice and the best value for the price point available today (<$60) ... the pin placement is designed proper, the platform sheds dirt, and the weight is lower than expected (magnesium not alloy construction). However, they might be too simple, similar to the VP AIM Pedals which I read were designed by dirt jump downhiller Sam Reynolds. The two pedals are similar to each other - like a BMX pedal (Ruben Fly Pedals).

Heads up right now there were 4 auctions for Syncros Mental pedals on ebay for sale. From the OG stainless 800g versions with the replaceable pins to the next generation to the FR thins. I swooped up a set of the FRs (400g thinner most recent versions). I like the platform size and shape, they are grippier and more confident inspiring. Plus I like to lift up and shift my foot depending on the terrain, or when certain muscle groups are fatigued. Plus, the end result ditching SPD clipless in favor of platforms - riding is simply more fun. (no need to have special carbon sole shoes - no need for special "riding gear")


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

F8L said:


> I swapped out my girlfriend's Wellgo b219s for a set of these bad mofos today. HT Components AE03.
> 
> View attachment 1029857
> 
> ...


They grip awesome but those bearings last 8 weeks in muck.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedo32 (Feb 14, 2012)

*acros pedal*

anyone using very wide acros aflat xl pedal?

pros: grippy, comfy, durable bearing (the best grip, comfy, bearing than other pedals i've ever ride - wellgo b-144, cb 5050, funn big foot)
cons: pedal strikes sometimes (more often than other pedals i've ever ride)

other two variants from acros: aflat sl and aflat md


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Currently alternating between Spank Oozy, HT AE05, and VP 001 pedals. Too soon to comment on durability, but the Spank and HT stick like velcro to my 5.10 Freerider Contact shoes.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*DMR Magnesium V12 User Review*

Happy New Year y'all. Just a few months away from 6 years after authoring the Platform Pedal Shootout. 820,000+ views.

After going through 65 pages and all the feedback you've provided, what is the best pedal? It's subjective to you.

New year update on my daily commuter setup - DMR V12 magnesium which is identified by the gold end cap and customized with Mental style steel pins instead of the factory silver allen key grub screws which are lighter and function OK, but I think they cheapen the pedal. People, these pedals are a reasonable $60!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I hit a rock and bent the spindle of my Wellgo MG-5.

I took the spindle out, put it in a vise, and hammered it straighter. I am going to switch to SPD, but I got the Wellgo working well enough that I can use them if I want and they feel normal.

Not sure if I should be unhappy that they bent, or happy that they took the damage instead of my crank arm.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Miker J said:


> The Vault Mags I have are nice but I just bent the drive side spindle. I've emailed DMR to see if I can buy a replacement. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> The Vaults are very concave which holds your foot in very well. Perfect for chunky DH, but feels too soft underfoot for trail riding when pedaling. Foot feels odd on pedal if not placed just right.
> 
> The RF Atlas is nice. Very comfortable feel on the foot almost no matter how the foot lands on them. Less concave which is better for trail riding where you have to mash the pedals. Gives you a firmer, less mushy feel when hammering. Don't grip your feet quite as well as the Vaults which might be bad on big, fast hits, but makes re-positioning easier. Lower profile as well, so less likely to clip rocks. One spindle was a bit too long and the end bolt that held the bearing on bottomed out before tightening down, allowing for some lateral play. A few strokes with a file on the end of the spindle and all is good. This pedal spins just a bit too freely, or at least one of the two pedals do. I like a pedal that has a slight resistance to spin.


Follow up...

Was easily able to get a cheap replacement axel for the dmr, but turned out to not be a bent axel. It was the cranks thread insert that broke free and twisted.

Anyway, both dmr and RF pedals are going strong.

The rf pedals don't fit on cranks if you've got crank boots on.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Crank Brothers Stamp Pedal released Spring 2016*

Hans Rey rockin' the Stamp pedals from Crank Brothers. They're finally out!

Drawbacks: Don't dig the philips screw head on the pedal body end of axle nor the silver plate where the tapered chromoly axle with two Igus LL-Glide bearings and an additional double lip seal meets the pedal body. photo via bikerumor:


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Picked up a pair of these VP Harrier pedals to replace my Canfield Magnesium I've had for over a year. Looking for a lager pedal to suit my wide size 12 (US) shoe. If these work well I'll be swapping them out for the lighter harrier altitude when they are avaikabke and putting these on my hard tail. First test ride is after work today but this far the car park test is impressive.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

GRPABT1 said:


> Picked up a pair of these VP Harrier pedals to replace my Canfield Magnesium I've had for over a year. Looking for a lager pedal to suit my wife size 12 (US) shoe. If these work well I'll be swapping them out for the lighter harrier altitude when they are avaikabke and putting these on my hard tail. First test ride is after work today but this far the car park test is impressive.
> View attachment 1069508


That's what I'm using and I really like them, and I'm only a size 9.5.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Still on my Kore Rivera Thermo, 1st pair keeps ticking... The plastic pins are a bit worn now and grip takes getting used to.. but I still like them a lot and my next pair is going to be plastic body, plastic pins too. (DJ/Urban bike though, so YMMV depending on whether you get rock strikes.)


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

SPAM

Brand new Five Ten Impacts

$95

Size 10.5. Black/red

New Five Ten Impacts VXI. Sz 10.5 US, 45 EU - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories

I also have a very slightly used pair of same.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Miker J said:


> SPAM
> 
> Brand new Five Ten Impacts
> 
> ...


Just curious, but why you selling? Switching it up?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

inonjoey said:


> Just curious, but why you selling? Switching it up?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My feet grew. No joke.

Love the shoe and have two pair in a larger size. Flats and clips.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Well I finally bit the bullet and shelled out the jingo for some Crampon Ultimates and, well, HOLY $*&$! They really do make all others look like child's play, even my Point One Podiums and I've owned or ridden nearly every pedal in this thread. The whole convex (instead of concave like Deity and most others) platform doesn't make sense to me (that and the price is why I stayed away until recently). Seem pretty durable too; had some rock strikes that would have bent the spindles on my Compounds but these shrugged them off like nothing. Wish I would have bought some sooner; there isn't even a second place in this thread, drop to third because honestly that's how far ahead of the others these are!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Gman086 said:


> Well I finally bit the bullet and shelled out the jingo for some Crampon Ultimates and, well, HOLY $*&$! They really do make all others look like child's play, even my Point One Podiums and I've owned or ridden nearly every pedal in this thread. The whole convex (instead of concave like Deity and most others) platform doesn't make sense to me (that and the price is why I stayed away until recently). Seem pretty durable too; had some rock strikes that would have bent the spindles on my Compounds but these shrugged them off like nothing. Wish I would have bought some sooner; there isn't even a second place in this thread, drop to third because honestly that's how far ahead of the others these are!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


I bought my first pair used as like you I had a hard time with the price. After that I've had no problem paying full price. It's really hard to convey just how good they are on a forum.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> I bought my first pair used as like you I had a hard time with the price. After that I've had no problem paying full price. It's really hard to convey just how good they are on a forum.


Yup, I agree completely. I actually managed to bend a spindle after a nasty rock strike in my first month of owning, but the guys at Canfield sent me a free replacement and a set of bushings in the mail overnight. Totally awesome. That was a year ago, and the pedals are still rocking along and have shrugged off many burlier strikes with ease. Since the "rebuild" is so quick and easy, I tear them down once a month - 10 minutes with a cloth and some grease and I'm out the door. Awesome pedals, can't recommend them enough.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigmo (Apr 12, 2010)

So... after my 1st DH trip on my new bike, with my old mg 1 pedals i've come to the conclusion that i need a bigger, more durable pedal!

Ive been looking at the DMR vaults cause they are very huge and everybody seems to love them, and i've always found the gamut podium a great looking pedal, altough a bit smaller.

I cant decide and i have to start ordering cause the next trip is coming!

I find the mg1's too small, so will the podium be big enough? its not much bigger then the mg1's on paper, or do i just go for the big vaults and be done with it .

i have a size 9 btw

thanks!


----------



## themanro (Mar 17, 2014)

Just get the vaults, can't go wrong with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vaults a great fir my size 14's. Built super dieting, but limited grip on pedals for me. I use them for AM on my SB95.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vaults are great for my size 14 shoe, built super strong. Limited grip so I use them on my SB95 for AM trail stuff.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Gman086 said:


> Well I finally bit the bullet and shelled out the jingo for some Crampon Ultimates and, well, HOLY $*&$! They really do make all others look like child's play, even my Point One Podiums and I've owned or ridden nearly every pedal in this thread. The whole convex (instead of concave like Deity and most others) platform doesn't make sense to me (that and the price is why I stayed away until recently). Seem pretty durable too; had some rock strikes that would have bent the spindles on my Compounds but these shrugged them off like nothing. Wish I would have bought some sooner; there isn't even a second place in this thread, drop to third because honestly that's how far ahead of the others these are!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


I love the Ultimates and felt the same way until I tried the magnesiums. I actually love the convex design, it feels more natural and gives better circulation and easier foot placement with sticky shoes without sacrificing grip at all. Concave seriously feels a little weird now and uncomfortable.

I feel like the Ultimates are a close 2nd with the Mags taking first place. And as you said, next place is waaaay back there as they are all more alike than different.

With a 6mm leading edge and it doesn't get much thicker, I've only had one strike. It was enough to almost endo by kicking the rear up in the air so far. I was afraid to look I figured a hit like that killed the pedal and crank. All it did was put a nice deep scratch in the pedal. Convex, super light, super durable, great looking. Only downside is the price but with those upsides it's worth it.

The bushing vs bearing has not been a factor. The bushing only provides more platform area on the onboard side vs a bearing that uses up some real estate. I haven't even had to tighten the nut that compensates for bushing wear after a year with lots of climbing and a 245lb body weight.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> I love the Ultimates and felt the same way until I tried the magnesiums. I actually love the convex design, it feels more natural and gives better circulation and easier foot placement with sticky shoes without sacrificing grip at all. Concave seriously feels a little weird now and uncomfortable.
> 
> I feel like the Ultimates are a close 2nd with the Mags taking first place. And as you said, next place is waaaay back there as they are all more alike than different.
> 
> ...


Agreed. If you're planting your arch rather than the ball of your foot over the pedal spindle, there are advantages to having your sole flex over a convex platform rather than deforming into a concavity. And that's before considering the advantage of the thin leading edge.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

BuickGN said:


> I love the Ultimates and felt the same way until I tried the magnesiums. I actually love the convex design, it feels more natural and gives better circulation and easier foot placement with sticky shoes without sacrificing grip at all. Concave seriously feels a little weird now and uncomfortable.
> 
> I feel like the Ultimates are a close 2nd with the Mags taking first place. And as you said, next place is waaaay back there as they are all more alike than different.
> 
> ...


Actually I am riding the "Mag" version of the Ultimates so no argument from me. Are they not the same pedal size and shape tho? I thought they were just different material.

Cheers,

G


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I have one of each, I can't tell when I'm riding.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Sigmo said:


> So... after my 1st DH trip on my new bike, with my old mg 1 pedals i've come to the conclusion that i need a bigger, more durable pedal!
> 
> Ive been looking at the DMR vaults cause they are very huge and everybody seems to love them, and i've always found the gamut podium a great looking pedal, altough a bit smaller.
> 
> ...


VP Components Harrier. Bigger, thinner, lighter and cheaper than Vaults.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been riding the Crampon Ultimates and recently changed to the Deity TMacs. The TMacs are thicker and have had more pedal strikes but it's really no big deal. It just bounces off and you keep going. I like how the TMacs feel more than the Crampons, lets me feel the trail better and grips better. The Crampons developed some play in a short time, probably needs some servicing. I'll probably switch back and forth and see it going back to convex feels weird or sell the TMacs.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^ Out of curiosity, what is your foot placement on the pedals? I think that plays a big part in which you would prefer as those pedals are the polar opposite of each other.


----------



## digitalsoul (Feb 17, 2004)

Miker J said:


> My feet grew. No joke.
> 
> Love the shoe and have two pair in a larger size. Flats and clips.


I have the impacts in a 10.5 and they fit perfect. I bought those shoes in a 10.5 and they are very tight. So the sizing is off between styles. Luckily the shoes have stretched some. But unless I am riding in those shoes, they are off my feet.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

For pedally sections I use the ball of the foot and I use a mid foot position on downhill, jumps, anything gnarly. My shoe size is 9-10. 
Sometimes on tech uphills my foot grand on what it can and the tmac really helps in that regard however parts of the pedal does extend outside my shoe because my feet aren't big. It it hits a rock it just ricochets off, just don't let it freak you out and ride through. Both tmac and crampons are good. Crampons are light. Tmacs feel better and looks bling and seems to be better quality. Some holes in the Crampons have been damaged from pedal strikes where the screws no longer fit. The set screws on the tmac is bigger. I have a scar on my shin to remind me.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I may have realized one simple thing about pedal surface shape (as viewed from side) in relation to pedal body thickness.

If we assume that all (good) technical flat pedals, independently of their body thickness, are designed to position ball of the foot in front of pedal axle, then it can be seen that thick pedals should be concave because their bodies are parallelogram shaped (again, side view) and foot contact surface is offset forward, right where the ball of the foot is. On the other hand, thin pedals can't achieve much offset and have to have convex foot contact surface because it goes closer to the arch of the foot.

Also by this reasoning, there should be some intermediate pedal body thickness where the best foot contact surface shape is flat.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Hard to believe this thread is still going...I've been running my Canfield Crampons since 07/2012 and they're still going strong. As a matter of fact, I just rebuilt them for the 1st time last night and they're back to being as quiet and spinny as ever...a bit scarred but that is just character.

Canfield Crampons FTW.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

flymybike said:


> Pictures!!!!


Ha! I couldn't have done it without you (filling my order). Thanks for the extra pins you included in the pack!

I got no pics during the rebuild as there was nothing notable to snap pics of. Hell, I didn't even clean the fuggers, I just wiped down the surfaces that mattered. I'll snap a current pic soon.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Just ordered a $18 set of Odyssey Twisted PC! Thick, concave, and plastic pins! :trollface:

(want to try them out once pins on Kores are finally too worn out to ride safely.)


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Thinking of trying the nrg tasters choice pedal. I got some thick alum pedals right now. Seem to grip my teva pivot flat/clipless shoes ok but I think there too thick. Either pedals or a pair of 5:10 this payday. Not sure which lol


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Thinking of trying the nrg tasters choice pedal. I got some thick alum pedals right now. Seem to grip my teva pivot flat/clipless shoes ok but I think there too thick. Either pedals or a pair of 5:10 this payday. Not sure which lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


For me, 5.10s made a much bigger difference than pedals.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Thinking of trying the nrg tasters choice pedal. I got some thick alum pedals right now. Seem to grip my teva pivot flat/clipless shoes ok but I think there too thick. Either pedals or a pair of 5:10 this payday. Not sure which lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


Why not both? The VXI are on clearance... Bike - CLOSEOUTS


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Because I am in Canada and after exchange and shipping the shoes be the same price as here. I can get some 5:10 for about $150 CDN here. The Tasters Choice are $99. And I wont have to wait LOL. 
Sometimes I HATE upgradeitis. I also wana go to 2x10 from my 2x9. Rear mech is old and doesnt always shift, sometimes jumps 2


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Well I caved. Got both. 5:10 impact 2 and tasters choice. Trip around the block sticks like glue


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

The impacts don't appear to be listed on the close outs.

Pretty sure there is a brand new in box pair in the classifieds.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol. Ya. Got them at the lbs. they were listed as last years price so I got them to split the difference. Still a lot for shoes. Wife just looked at me and shook her head 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

laxman2001 said:


> For me, 5.10s made a much bigger difference than pedals.


Same here. Even good 510s on mediocre pedals were an upgrade. I never believed anyone when they said 510s are the best. Until I tried them.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Lol. Ya. Got them at the lbs. they were listed as last years price so I got them to split the difference. Still a lot for shoes. Wife just looked at me and shook her head
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


If a woman is angry at YOU for spending too much on shoes...

You may just have married well.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol. Ya. But she got $300+ boots she has only worn twice type thing 


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

metrotuned said:


> Happy New Year y'all. Just a few months away from 6 years after authoring the Platform Pedal Shootout. 820,000+ views.
> 
> After going through 65 pages and all the feedback you've provided, what is the best pedal? It's subjective to you.
> 
> New year update on my daily commuter setup - DMR V12 magnesium which is identified by the gold end cap and customized with Mental style steel pins instead of the factory silver allen key grub screws which are lighter and function OK, but I think they cheapen the pedal. People, these pedals are a reasonable $60!


Hi, sorry for the grave dig, but do you have a link for the pins?

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Noticed a crack in my Canfield Bros Crampon Ultimates, right along the axle. Pedals still seem to function just fine, but there days may be numbered. 1,600+ hard miles with hundreds of rock and log strikes in there - I can't complain. Will be ordering a replacement set this week.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmer74 (Jun 9, 2013)

After three years and 2,100km, my left side HT PA12A is oozing grease at the spindle... I assume that the seal on that side (towards the crank) has failed. I've been riding it like this for 140km or so, and it still spins fine.

Are these rebuildable?! I can't figure out how to take them apart. 

I found another pair for €40 and bought them. Even if the first pair are toast, it seems like they held up well enough...


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

The BIGGER the better! 
The Catalyst Pedal from Pedaling Innovations is the world's best performing, most comfortable flat pedal - period.

http://pedalinginnovations.com/

FTMFW!


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

The Catalyst Pedal from Pedaling Innovations is the world's best performing, most comfortable flat pedal - period.

http://pedalinginnovations.com/

FTMFW!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Mkay

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Camaleon said:


> The Catalyst Pedal from Pedaling Innovations is the world's best performing, most comfortable flat pedal - period.
> 
> http://pedalinginnovations.com/
> 
> FTMFW!


meh


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Meh, is right. I'll pass. There's a lot of smoke and mirrors in their scummy marketing. It's like they are trying to sell a diet plan. People drive a pedal from whatever part of their foot feels comfortable to them.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the idea behind that pedal a lot, but I'm suspicious about it having no pins in/around the center. I had a set of HT pedals (forgot the model #) that lost a lot of grip after the last center pin sheared off. Still usable, but not nearly as sticky.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

NWS said:


> I like the idea behind that pedal a lot, but I'm suspicious about it having no pins in/around the center. I had a set of HT pedals (forgot the model #) that lost a lot of grip after the last center pin sheared off. Still usable, but not nearly as sticky.


I don't work for them or have any form of endorsement form them.
I just bought a pair and TRIED it, shortly afterwards I bough another set for my SS as well since it was weird to pedal with small (50/50 and Spank Spikes pedals) 
Don't take my word for it, or his, just order a pair and TRY it. 
You have nothing to loose as he offer a great guarantee.

"In fact, I'm so confident that you'll love the Catalyst Pedal that I'll back it up with a full 30 day money back guarantee."

You can take opinions from people that had never used them and read all about it here, but until you go out for a ride using them you and everyone else is really clueless, since there's no other pedal out there like this. And that my firend is not my opinion is a FACT!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Camaleon said:


> I don't work for them or have any form of endorsement form them.
> I just bought a pair and TRIED it, shortly afterwards I bough another set for my SS as well since it was weird to pedal with small (50/50 and Spank Spikes pedals)
> Don't take my word for it, or his, just order a pair and TRY it.
> You have nothing to loose as he offer a great guarantee.
> ...


OK Ron Popeil. I'll buy a set if you throw in not 1 but 2 Shamwows.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

I tried 'em, was not thrilled. I'm sure some people really liked them but I'm much happier on my Crampons.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

laxman2001 said:


> I tried 'em, was not thrilled. I'm sure some people really liked them but I'm much happier on my Crampons.


Hey Mr. laxman,

If these were as thin as the Crampons I'd be very excited to try them. As it stands....not so much! I say all that because the Crampons work so well for me!!

Thanks,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have both the crampon ultimate and tmac. The latter is better in terms of quality and feel but the former is nice and light. The crampon developed too much play in a short amount of time, I need to learn to rebuild it. Both pedals are expensive and have their short comings. I'd expect $200 pedals to not have bushings and be light weight and last longer than 1yr. The tmac is large and when you do hit something it deflects nicely. The large platform is substantial and has the bling factor. It feels nice when you push "into" the pedals on descents. A few times when your feet comes off and you try to grab whatever you can the tmac has my back. The crampons are amazingly thin. I'd say it's the choice for ppl who are sensitive to weight and don't have very large feet. I liked the concavity just a little more. The pins on the tmac are bigger and more robust. Pins break too easy on the crampon and two holes have been damaged to the point where the pins don't stay snug. Probably can be fixed with extra locktite. I guess the price to pay for having light pedals. 

Just some feedback based on a few months of use on each pedal. Overall tmac is great for jumps, drops, burns, descents, basically anytime when you're off your saddle and want to be in the pedal. The crampon is great for more pedally excursions and climbs. Basically when you want to shave some weight and have a good enough flat pedal which does everything well but not great. I can see crampons for XC and trail. Tmac for trail, free ride, dh. These are just my opinions based on my skill set and course.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh btw. I bought xtr spd and 2fo clip lites. Used them 3 times and they just collect dust. I think the spd is a great secure feeling pedal but I've found that I fell too much on techy climbs. The crampons where lighter also if you take into account the weight of the cleats. Too often I hit a soft corner and I have to put my foot down quickly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

I can't imagine changing from my Crampons. Like my Merrill Footgloves. I just like the low profile connection under my feet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jacksonlui said:


> I have both the crampon ultimate and tmac. The latter is better in terms of quality and feel but the former is nice and light. The crampon developed too much play in a short amount of time, I need to learn to rebuild it. Both pedals are expensive and have their short comings. I'd expect $200 pedals to not have bushings and be light weight and last longer than 1yr. The tmac is large and when you do hit something it deflects nicely. The large platform is substantial and has the bling factor. It feels nice when you push "into" the pedals on descents. A few times when your feet comes off and you try to grab whatever you can the tmac has my back. The crampons are amazingly thin. I'd say it's the choice for ppl who are sensitive to weight and don't have very large feet. I liked the concavity just a little more. The pins on the tmac are bigger and more robust. Pins break too easy on the crampon and two holes have been damaged to the point where the pins don't stay snug. Probably can be fixed with extra locktite. I guess the price to pay for having light pedals.
> 
> Just some feedback based on a few months of use on each pedal. Overall tmac is great for jumps, drops, burns, descents, basically anytime when you're off your saddle and want to be in the pedal. The crampon is great for more pedally excursions and climbs. Basically when you want to shave some weight and have a good enough flat pedal which does everything well but not great. I can see crampons for XC and trail. Tmac for trail, free ride, dh. These are just my opinions based on my skill set and course.


which one for more technical trails ?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I guess it depends. Crampons are thin and smaller and will have less pedal strikes but if it's a tech descent I feel that I am more secure on the tmac. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jacksonlui said:


> I guess it depends. Crampons are thin and smaller and will have less pedal strikes but if it's a tech descent I feel that I am more secure on the tmac.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I'm trying to decide between tmacs and vaults.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

NWS said:


> I like the idea behind that pedal a lot, but I'm suspicious about it having no pins in/around the center. I had a set of HT pedals (forgot the model #) that lost a lot of grip after the last center pin sheared off. Still usable, but not nearly as sticky.


It just occurred to me that with the Catalyst pedals, the middle of the pedal is under the arch of your foot... so pins in the middle wouldn't be very useful. Your weight will be closer to your toes and heels, which are closer to the ends of the pedal, which is where the pins are... Might try a set after all.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone got time on the nukeproof horizon comp? Saw one set out on the trails and guy loved them. Big, cheap, light,seem like they could work well


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I see the race face atlas pedals are narrower on one end...how do these feel under the foot , is it noticeable ?


----------



## zoose (Apr 4, 2016)

johnD said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm trying to decide between tmacs and vaults.


Did you end up deciding between these two? I'm in a similar boat and these seem like some of the best options right now, just tough to decide between them.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

zoose said:


> Did you end up deciding between these two? I'm in a similar boat and these seem like some of the best options right now, just tough to decide between them.


I'm checking into these.

Rivera Pedal - Kore Components


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

johnD said:


> I see the race face atlas pedals are narrower on one end...how do these feel under the foot , is it noticeable ?
> 
> View attachment 1078943


I have the Atlas and Vault Mags.

Both are awesome.

Some days I like the one better than the other, but prob, just maybe, I like the platform feel of the Atlas a hair better. A very thin hair, like a red one, if you know what I mean.

Speaking of red, the color on the Atlas pedals are very cool.

Biggest problem with the Atlas is it won't fit over crank boots. Bought my DH rig stock and it came with silly carbon cranks.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Am I the only one on this thread that has his/hers 5-10 FreeRiders squeak when pedaling on flats? 

I chased this annoying squeak for weeks until I finally figured out what it was...... at least every single bearing/interface of my bike is now lubed and torqued. 

I ride with Spank Oozys and my FRs are dead silent when new, but after a couple of hundred miles and once there are pin placement holes in the shoe's tread, the squeak with every stroke.

I thought it was the Spank's design that has the axle retaining bolt open and spinning on the end, but they squeaked on Chromag contacts too.

I just bought some Giro jackets (for about 1/2 the price of 5 10s) in hopes that they don't squeak once broken in.

.................. only squeakin' I want is my bed.................


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

D Bone said:


> Am I the only one on this thread that has his/hers 5-10 FreeRiders squeak when pedaling on flats?
> 
> I chased this annoying squeak for weeks until I finally figured out what it was...... at least every single bearing/interface of my bike is now lubed and torqued.
> 
> ...


My shift cable broke a ride or two ago, and my left pedal was squeaking (Oozy with Freeriders). I assumed it was the pedal, but it was only squeaking when I was standing and hammering, struggling to make it up climbs. And it didn't squeak at all when I replaced my front rotor and was beding it in while wearing sandals even while standing and hammering, so maybe it is the shoe...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

The squeaking is likely the exposed outside nut/collar rotating against the shoe sole. I get the same thing sometimes with my HT ae01's


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

My chromag scarabs rubbed on my crank boots causing squeaking


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I put Origin8 Slimline pedals on my go-to bike last week, rode them for a few hours, and I'm pretty happy with them. Good grip, thin, light, moderately priced ($64 shipped from Amazon), and no drawbacks that I can see so far.

After putting 26" wheels on a 27.5" frame I've been getting more strikes than before, so over the next few weeks I expect to see how they hold up to some abuse. I'm sure they won't hold up like the Hope F20s on my DH bike, but these are 1/2 the price and 3/4 the weight and this bike doesn't see a lot of rocky terrain.

Their pic doesn't really do justice how thin they are, I was surprised when I get them out of the box.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

Long term canfield crampon magnesium review: 

Mine developed a ton of play and have been pretty much changed to a raw mag color from being bashed on so many rocks, repainted them then that coat got scrapped off too. A few pins are bent and snapped off as well. They are super easy to rebuild, the only non standard tool you need is a 1/2in thread tap to pull the bushing out. After rebuilding them they are completely silent again, and ride like new. If yours have developed play and make a ton of clanking noises if you drop your bike or are rolling it around, time for a rebuild. They have a video guide online and the rebuild kits are pretty cheap. 

Would rate them 9.7/10. (Would get a 10/10 if the platform was slightly larger).


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What competes directly with crampon magnesium in the light and thin pedal space? Something a little longer front to back would be nice. Pedals are so expensive, the margin must be very high.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

jacksonlui said:


> What competes directly with crampon magnesium in the light and thin pedal space? Something a little longer front to back would be nice. Pedals are so expensive, the margin must be very high.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


On a contribution margin basis, sure. But it's not like crampons are a high volume product. Highly doubt Canfield is screwing us all or anything like that. The outdoor sports industry is in general an incredibly competitive, low margin business.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*Canfield Crampons are the only way to go*



flymybike said:


> Pictures!!!!











I've put these through the ringer...years of AM/FR/DH use with rock strikes, crashes and the like...they've been there, problem free forever.
The rebuild a couple of months back has given them new life, hard to think they lasted so many years before a simple rebuild!:thumbsup:


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

12 runs today with my 5:10 impacts and nrg pedals. Not once did my feet slip. And I have the unbarked unprotected shins to prove it lol


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Bought a pair of DMR V6 on occasion, they look really comfortable.. thin enough for a fat axle pedal, large area, concave shape that's a parallelogram from the side. guess I'll put them on to try before Odyssey Twisted PCs.

It says they run on 2 DU bushings each. I removed the cap on one, it looks non-serviceable inside -- the "nut" on the end of threaded axle is non-standard, it has no visible features for a socket to lock against.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

For anybody interested in the new Gamut (Point-1) Podium for a killer price.

MSRP = 170.00 us$

Gamut Podium Pedals - Ubyk

Did the math, shipped to Canukistan = 145.00 Canadian $.

That is about 110.00 us$


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

91 lbs isnt bad. Do they ship to the usa?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Yup.
You also need to take 19% VAT off of that price.

so 74.98 pound 

Shipping to "The rest of the world option" will be 7.99 pound.

So in total 82.97 pound or 109.99 US$ shipped.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Raceface Chesters


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow you're still running a HS there!

Aren't Chesters overpriced for what they are though?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Are those XC tyres?



J. Random Psycho said:


> Wow you're still running a HS there!
> 
> Aren't Chesters overpriced for what they are though?


Raceface stuff is cheaper if you get it in Canada, because IME the Canadian MSRP is usually 1:1 with the US MSRP despite the dollar being 0.77:1.


----------



## TotallyNewb (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm looking for a small pedal for my girlfriend her feet is size 5. What would you recommend?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Straitline AMP? Very simple to rebuild and they look pretty too. But the scars they leave with stock pins aren't pretty at all. Pins are M4x0.7 threaded though, so duller, aluminum pins are easy to find.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhh...

Who's gonna be the first to try the new, larger, Crampon Mountain pedals?

Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate Pedals. Thinnest platforms on the market.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Not at 400 grams 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

9 grams lighter than TMACs. 

I have a pair in my cart right now... Itchy finger.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I like the tmacs more. Its substantial and feels better under my foot. I sold it and back on my crampons atm. Ill probably pick up another tmac on black friday

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im only a size 10 shoe. That may be why. Crampon ultimates mighy feel small on ppl with larger feet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

jacksonlui said:


> Im only a size 10 shoe. That may be why. Crampon ultimates mighy feel small on ppl with larger feet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dimensions on the new Canfields are a touch larger. I usually find myself on the outboard edge of my Ultimates, so this is a welcome update. The TMACs look really thick for a trail pedal, and convex makes more sense than concave to me.

I'm building a silver 5.5c, and my friend has speced a pair of platinum TMACs. I'll try them out. But I think I'm also going to need a pair of the new Canfields in turquoise to match the hubs, and I can see which I prefer...


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What about the HT ME03? They seem pretty nice and light, or the Gamut Podium at 300g. I haven't tried any of these yet.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

jacksonlui said:


> What about the HT ME03? They seem pretty nice and light, or the Gamut Podium at 300g. I haven't tried any of these yet.


Id just buy the Canfield Ultimates and be done


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I already own the ultimates. I like them but I miss the deep concave feeling of the tmacs which provides a better pedal feel. I'm looking at the ME05T's. They are slightly smaller than the ultimates and a little bit thicker but is suppose to have a deeper concave shape. I'm right on the border of their weight limit but I don't ride that hard and it's on a FS which will absorb most of the hits minus the few times I bottom out per ride. Hopefully I would be on with the Ti spindle. The 242g pedal with a concave shape and bearing instead of bushing is attractive albeit friggin expensive. I like the Atlas pedal as well but it's heavier and doesn't play nice with the Next SL cranks/boots. I don't mind spending money on stuff like pedals and grips.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think the extra weight is worth trading off bushings from the canfield mags, the bushings are cheap and super easy to replace once you buy a thread tap.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Do bushings provide a lot more resistance than bearings? I dont think pedals are considered rotational weight but it rotates around a spindle amd if there is friction, youre working harder. Im asking more than stating. Im not an expert in the physics of this, but i strive to be as efdicient as possible, like reducing unnecessary weight and resistance anywhere you can.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

If you want to make the Ultimate feel more concave just leave the center pins along the axle out. That's what I do, I don't like pins in the center of the pedal. Plus the Ultimates are so thin and low profile. 
I also drilled and re-tapped my Ultimate pedals on the perimeter for 4mm x .75 thread to accept the Xpedo pins which I like the best.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

jacksonlui said:


> i strive to be as efdicient as possible, like reducing unnecessary weight and resistance anywhere you can.


Oh that's a dangerous route unless you're a consistently technical featherweight. Lightweight parts generally don't last and require more babysitting. For me that pursuit of efficiency boiled down to:
have lightweight tires,
keep hubs in good working condition,
have an even chainline,
avoid small cogs,
try to get bike's center of mass closer to crankset,
avoid brake rotor rub.

Pick the rest of parts as beefy as they need to be for you not to think about them accumulating fatigue or breaking when you screw up a move.

With heavy tires, trying hard to lighten the rest of the bike isn't worth it -- I've been there multiple times. Then again, dialed in cockpit and geometry are even more important. Which gets us back to the pedals -- pick the comfortable ones that last for you, have the beefiest, steel, spindle, and require the least ongoing maintenance.​


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow your Crampons look new. Mine look like crap, lots of rock strikes and two pins keeps coming loose.
I might just get the Xpedo Spry and try that. For the price it's hard to beat.
Ti spindles are nice and light but being right at the limit of 85-87kg geared up, I'd rather not risk it.
Xpedo's at $70 a set, I can get a new set every year as long as they perform.
I read somewhere that if you file the top of the Xpedo pins flat, it improves grip quite a bit


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

They're pretty new. They grip well as is but maybe if they get rounded over you could file them flat. They also have a v cut version. I've been running Xpedo pedal for a while good pedal but they're kind of thick.
The Spry is not very durable.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Nukeproof Horizon Pro Sam Hill*

Just awesome... Big platform, not heavy, good grip, slim enough, little bit concave, rebuild kit is available so what not to like?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Right on - try away and let us know what you think.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

jacksonlui said:


> Wow your Crampons look new. Mine look like crap, lots of rock strikes and two pins keeps coming loose.


Look like crap? 
Unless you are busting supermans on gaps, I don't think you can see them when you are riding.

I've been on my Crampons 5 years - AM/FR/DH all on these @ 230lbs...plenty of rock strikes and crashes along the way. 1 rebuild.

I wish all my parts held up like these pedals - they've outlasted frames, forks, brakes, cranks....








Look like crap? Nah, they look like they've been through some ****, which is exactly what they should look like. I'd suggest putting down the spreadsheet and scale and going for a ride!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a set of the new(ish) Gamut Podiums on order. Will update how they fare. My original Podium 1's are still going strong after 4 years. Only 1 rebuild needed.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> I'd suggest putting down the spreadsheet and scale and going for a ride!


Bingo! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My Crampons looked just like CharacterZero's. They were ready for a rebuild but I could never be bothered. I just dropped a little lube on the spindle now and then to quiet them down.

I just built a new bike and went with the Crampon Mountain. Rad pedal. I appreciate the slightly wider platform. I would have tried T-Macs just for something different, but my friend had sold his platinum pair. I wasn't stoked on the thicker body anyway, so no drama.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I just did a 3hr ride. Time to get back on that spreadsheet amd scale. Haha.
I have some xpedo spry's coming today.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

jacksonlui said:


> I just did a 3hr ride. Time to get back on that spreadsheet amd scale. Haha.
> I have some xpedo spry's coming today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome!:thumbsup: 
Jealous as a couple days of DH have my knee swelling and sore. Damnit.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I was very locked in with the tmac pedals, i bounce off the crampons on those rough dh sections. Im thinking its the convex so im trying to find something thin and light yet still have some concavity. The xpedo probably has a tiny bit, ill put longer pins to make it more. Next time i wanna try the ht me05 pedals. 280g. Ppl complain about durability but i find all thin pedals arent durable. As long as the spindle doesnt break on me i will buy a new set every year as long as they perform and feel great. I thought the podiums felt pretty nice too. So many choices. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Gone 13 miles today on my new xpedo spry. I like how it feels under my foot. I slipped a pedal a few times. The pins arent that great. Im gonna get some taller pins. For the price its a winner so far.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Get better shoes. How are you slipping pedals?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have 5.10's. Ive never slipped on my crampons or tmacs. Once going up hill spinning too fast, and once turning on a dh, kinda slipped sideways. But feels fantastic pedaling.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Actually i did slip on my crampons a few times in the past but not often. Never slipped on my tmacs. I can easily reposition my foot with the expedo but not that easy with the crampons or tmacs. The grub screws really dig in. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds more like technique. Think about pulling your feet into the pedals, there's potential to slip on climbs but that's just technique putting down power at the right time. Spin to win but some times you need to push a bigger gear to get over the tough ones. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Those Spry pedals are wimpy. You'll trash them, especially with bad tech slamming rocks with your pedals. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah i agree. Gear can help mask poor technique otherwise I'd rum a pedal with no pins. The uphill one caught me by surprise, it was a quick down ans up ans caught me in the wrong gear.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I like the atlas pedal but ppl are saying its not compatible with next SL crank boots. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

jacksonlui said:


> I like the atlas pedal but ppl are saying its not compatible with next SL crank boots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is right.

Otherwise, the Atlas is probably the best in terms of pedal width, and thinness, while still remaining concave. Their pins also have a great feel.

The DMR Vaults are about the same but a bit more convex and thus thicker, but still not too thick.

The Crampons have a different feel. They are concave and have sharp little pins, and are not as wide as the other two. Their big plus is how low profile they are, so if rock strikes and clearance tend to be an issue, they are great - except I think this narrow, sharp, little pins might end up being an issue.

I run 5/10 Impacts.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Crampons are convex. 
Very surprised race face would make a pedal which doesnt fit their crank. Hoping they will have a fix. Different boot design seems like it might work

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just modify the crank boot open it up to fit the pedal interface. The boots are cheap.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Not enough material there to open up. If you enlarge the opening the boot wont stay on. I think you can get s longrr spindle now. Maybe the dmr vaults would be a good alternative. Maybe interbike will review something juicy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

miker j, opposite day was yersterday. duhy


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

How are these going? Tempted to try a pair of the composite version..



950sm07 said:


> Just awesome... Big platform, not heavy, good grip, slim enough, little bit concave, rebuild kit is available so what not to like?
> 
> View attachment 1089953
> 
> ...


----------



## bsurg (Jul 19, 2015)

How do you like the Mountains? I'm a smaller rider (150 lbs, size 9 feet but overpronate), and I'm torn between the Mountains and Ultimates.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^ I would go with the Ultimates. I'm not a fan of larger platform pedals unless you have bigger feet. I'm size 9 like you and LOVE my Ultimates. Also, FWIW, I really didn't understand how convex pedals can grip when every other pedal is concave... well let's just say I'm a firm believer now and every other pedal maker is just flat out doing it wrong!!!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im the opposite. I went from convex ultimates to concave which feels a lot better to me. I like that the ultimates are thin though and light.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^ I think foot placement is key and I'll bet you ride with the balls of your feet over the spindles right? Concave works better for that but convex works better for BMX style foot placement with the spindle more centered on the foot (actually much more control for DH and jumps whereas the other way is better for XC/Trail and climbing power).

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

*still thinks platform curvature is pedal thickness dependent, as thinner pedals have platforms more centered over the axles, and thicker pedals have them more offset ahead of axles*


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

I've managed to wear my Ultimates out in around 18 months, in need of a rebuild. While I really like their thinness grip and feel, I'm less impressed with the longevity of the bushes. The Mountains do look like they address this, but I think I'm going to give the Vaults a try next to compare convex with concave at the expense of a few mm's extra chunk on the pedals edges.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Gman086 said:


> ^^ I think foot placement is key and I'll bet you ride with the balls of your feet over the spindles right? Concave works better for that but convex works better for BMX style foot placement with the spindle more centered on the foot (actually much more control for DH and jumps whereas the other way is better for XC/Trail and climbing power).
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Yes. Youre right. Most of the time im on the balls of my feet. On descents im more centered.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

FWIW I just slammed my left Nukeproof Neutron pedal into an embedded rock at 25mph today. The cro-mo spindle is perfectly straight and honestly just looks like nothing happened at all. Unfortunately it ripped the threads out of my SLX crank arm in the process. The impact was hard enough that it threw me in the air (but not off the bike) and my chain managed to wrap itself around the right pedal while my right foot was off flailing around. Which also twisted a link in my chain.

Now I need a new crank and a new chain. At least my pedal is still straight .


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow. Almost sounds like it might have been better if the spindle broke off instead 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DyrtGear (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome info, I have been looking at a new pair of flats for my most recent "spare" bike. Been using Flatboys for a few years now and looking for something less bulky - they are a heavy dinosaur but boy do they take a beating.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Fajita Dave said:


> FWIW I just slammed my left Nukeproof Neutron pedal into an embedded rock at 25mph today. The cro-mo spindle is perfectly straight and honestly just looks like nothing happened at all. Unfortunately it ripped the threads out of my SLX crank arm in the process. The impact was hard enough that it threw me in the air (but not off the bike) and my chain managed to wrap itself around the right pedal while my right foot was off flailing around. Which also twisted a link in my chain.
> 
> Now I need a new crank and a new chain. At least my pedal is still straight .


Haha yes i've had a couple pairs of neutrons for a few years now ****ing so much $/value/performance in that pedal.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

jacksonlui said:


> Wow. Almost sounds like it might have been better if the spindle broke off instead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It definitely would have been cheaper! Just ordered a new crank and chain on CRC for $140.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

Gman086 said:


> ^^ I think foot placement is key and I'll bet you ride with the balls of your feet over the spindles right? Concave works better for that but convex works better for BMX style foot placement with the spindle more centered on the foot (actually much more control for DH and jumps whereas the other way is better for XC/Trail and climbing power).
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


This. I rode clipless for 15+ years with the cleat jammed back as far as it would go. The switch to Crampons was a revelation for me. I doubt I'll ever go back, even for purely XC riding.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a set of Crampon Mountains to replace my 30 day old, working perfectly Spank Oozys..... I'll update with another post after I ride later today, but so far, me likey.:thumbsup:

View attachment 1094888


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

OK, I just did my usual 12 mile loop on the Crampon Mountains (CM) and am absolutely stoked with them. When I first set my 5.10 FreeRiders on them, they felt different than the Oozys, as it felt like I was standing right on top of the axle.

That sensation lasted for 15-25 minutes into the ride, and before I knew it, they felt 'normal'...... Kind of like when I first installed my WolfTooth Oval 30T. It felt different/strange at first, but then quickly turned back into normal again.

I currently am running in the stock pin config with no center pin installed and the CMs have even more bite than the Oozys. The extra width of the CMs vs the Oozys is very much appreciated as well.

I like my feet to sit off of the crank arm face more than some (I've never had any shoe rub on any crank arm in my life) and as you can see from the comparison pics, the CMs allow me to place my foot naturally in the sweet spot, whereas the Oozys needed me to 'force' my foot further away from the crank which always left my foot hanging over the end of the pedal, and I could feel it and it annoyed me. With the CMs, my foot is supported from inside to outside and it feels great.

They weighed 404g on my scale compared to the Oozys 371g. I may try the center pin just out of curiosity only. These are my first Canfield Bros product and couldn't be happier.

I ordered them on Wednesday afternoon and received them Saturday morning. I never received an email confirmation of my order other than my Paypal receipt, so I called CB on Thursday and I got right through to a human, who then asked for my name and said "Oh hey D, your black CM pedals (remembered what I ordered by my name) went out yesterday and we sent you a tracking email, but let me send it again". Which he did as we were talking........ Very cool!

I'll update this thread if any durability issues arise, so think no news is good news.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I just ordered Deity T mac pedals in silver 

Any disadvantage to this finish - color ?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've had tmacs. Great feeling pedals. Bit thick and heavy feels good.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

D Bone said:


> View attachment 1094907


Well, my Crampon Mountains didn't work for me and are now up for sale here in the classified section......... Check it out before they're gone.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

D Bone said:


> Well, my Crampon Mountains didn't work for me and are now up for sale here in the classified section......... Check it out before they're gone.


Concave vs convex thing?


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

May I ask what didn't work out? It sounded like you were impressed initially...
I almost bought the Mountains, but ended up getting the Crampon Mag's. 
First maiden ride on 'em last weekend & they were great... way better than the 1st generation Crampons they replaced.



D Bone said:


> Well, my Crampon Mountains didn't work for me and are now up for sale here in the classified section......... Check it out before they're gone.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

cerebroside said:


> Concave vs convex thing?


Yup. I have Morton's Neuroma in my right foot, which is a nerve issue that forces me to ride on the ball of my foot, and having all my weight focused on the axle just killed my foot 40 minutes into the ride.



cfanto said:


> May I ask what didn't work out? It sounded like you were impressed initially...
> I almost bought the Mountains, but ended up getting the Crampon Mag's.
> First maiden ride on 'em last weekend & they were great... way better than the 1st generation Crampons they replaced.


See above.


----------



## sp00n82 (Sep 23, 2013)

D Bone said:


> Yup. I have Morton's Neuroma in my right foot, which is a nerve issue that forces me to ride on the ball of my foot, and having all my weight focused on the axle just killed my foot 40 minutes into the ride.


So which one did you order now? I'm having some problem with my right foot as well, not sure if it's actually a Morton's Neuroma, but currently I'm riding the old Nukeproof Election, where the middle axle is noticable higher than the ends of the pedal. Now I'm looking for a more concave pedal to ease the weight on the balls of my foot.


----------



## BikeThreads (Oct 5, 2011)

DB, I recall you once had a sent of Race Face Atlas pedals. What were your thoughts on how they felt under foot etc?


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I have the T Macs and they feel great .

But after 25 years of being clipped I'm I going to stay that way .

The T macs may be for sale - ridden twice


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

BikeThreads said:


> DB, I recall you once had a sent of Race Face Atlas pedals. What were your thoughts on how they felt under foot etc?


I have had 2 sets of RF Atlas pedals in the last 2+ years. The first set developed lateral play and I filed the ends of the spindles and that helped a bit, but not enough and I sold them on eBay.

Then about a month ago I tried another set in hopes that they would be different then my first set was 2 years ago, but they also developed terrible lateral play by the end of the forth ride, and I sent them back to Jenson for a refund.

They are a great feeling pedal, both in terms of body profile and pin grip/layout. However their design is seriously lacking and needs to be rethought and re-executed.

I did see that on RF's website there is a picture on the homepage of a green pedal and it looks to me to be different then the current model, so if you're serious about a pair, then it might be worth a call to RF to see if they in fact redesigned the pedal........ If not, I would stay far away.


----------



## BikeThreads (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks DB, I've heard of others having the same issue and it does worry me. Can I ask why you switched off your Chromag Contacts?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

BikeThreads said:


> Thanks DB, I've heard of others having the same issue and it does worry me. Can I ask why you switched off your Chromag Contacts?


I have a nerve issue in my right foot called mortons nueroma, and it makes finding 'comfortable' pedals tough. The Chromag Contacts were bullet proof and had great levels of grip in terms of pins, but they were a little short front wheel to back wheel and that added to my foot pain a bit.... It isn't like they're tiny, but just a few mms short of what I like in terms of pedal body vs foot feel.

I'm currently on the "2nd gen" Hope Tech F20s (with the hallow/flat top pins) and they feel like the RF Atlas under foot, and are built like a freakin' tank. I bought them from CRC as most vendors in the US seem to still have the "1st Gen" pedals with the round/smooth-top pins that don't grip nearly as well.

I have tried, ridden and sold; (2) RF Atlas, Chromag Scarab & Contact, Spank Spike & Oozy, Canfield Crampon Mountains.

Only the RF had mechanical problems, while every other pedal was solidly designed and constructed, but they just didn't feel right for me and my personal issue.

The Spank Oozy's were my go-to before the Hopes, and the Crampons were the absolute worst in terms of feel and grip..... not a fan of convex I guess.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

d bone, without me taking the time to research, are the pins the only difference between v1 and 2 of the f20's? i've been rocking the v1's since release and although i busted both axles, drive side after 1 yr of use then the nds in year 2, the internals are rock solid and i have done nothing to the insides as far as a rebuild other than adding grease to the axles upon replacing. solid pedal even if a lil chunky. i did replace pins on the outside for a thicker/longer grub screw and left stock pins in the center.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> d bone, without me taking the time to research, are the pins the only difference between v1 and 2 of the f20's? i've been rocking the v1's since release and although i busted both axles, drive side after 1 yr of use then the nds in year 2, the internals are rock solid and i have done nothing to the insides as far as a rebuild other than adding grease to the axles upon replacing. solid pedal even if a lil chunky. i did replace pins on the outside for a thicker/longer grub screw and left stock pins in the center.


Correct, the only difference is Hope changed the pins. I'm 99% sure they are the pins they offer as upgrades..... Not the titanium ones though, as they're steel.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thx for clarification


----------



## sp00n82 (Sep 23, 2013)

So I've been looking for some concave pedals as well, and have tried to find as many side views of pedals as I could find, and I've made a comparison image.
Note that the comparison can't be 100% precise, it still depends on the angle of the images and if there are any "hidden" features that change the concavity of the pedal. But it should give a decent first impression.









Click here for the full size comparison image for pedals (concave vs convex)

The pedals included are:
Acros A-Flat
Blackspire Sub4
Burgtec Penthouse MK3
Burgtec Penthouse MK4
Canfield Brothers Crampon
Deity Bladerunner
Deity TMAC
DMR Vault
E13 LG1+
Easton Flatboy
FireEye Hot Candy
Gamut Podium
Gusset Oxide
Hope F20
HT Components AE03
HT Components AE05
Kona Wah Wah
NC17 Sudpin III
Nukeproof Electron Evo
Nukeproof Electron (non Evo)
Nukeproof Neutron
Pedaling Innovations Catalyst
Race Face Aeffect
Race Face Atlas
Race Face Chester
Shimano Saint
Sixpack Millenium
Sixpack Skywalker
Sixpack Vegas
Spank Oozy
Spank Spike
Specialized Bennies
Specialized Boomslang
Straitline AMP
Straitline De Facto
Superstar Components Delta
Superstar Components Nano
Syntace NumberNine 2
Truvativ Holzfeller
Twenty6 Predator
VP Components Harrier
Xpedo Spry


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Speaking of Hope's pedals and their pins... I've been meaning to ask if any other companies make pedals with pins like the ones on Hope's F20s. Countersunk flared bases seem like a brilliant idea. It should make them less likely to get damaged around the threads, in addition to simply adding strength and support right where they're needed. 

But the F20s are thick by modern standards and not exactly light. I run them on my DH bike but would like something with the same pins on a lighter platform for my AM/FR bike.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

NWS said:


> But the F20s are thick by modern standards and not exactly light


This was my thinking too, and the only reason I tried the Hope's last..... However, I can not tell any difference in feel regarding 'thickness' when compared to the 12mm thin Oozys they replaced.

On my scale the Oozys weighed 371g, while the Hopes weighed 396g.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't weighed the Origin8 Slimlines that I have on my main bike now, but they're allegedly 308g, or 3oz less than the Hopes. I'd quit looking at more pedals if they had Hope's pins. 

And I'm not convinced that thickness matters much either. I'm perfectly content to use F20s on my DH bike, and they'll probably stay there for as long as I have that bike. But I wonder if Hope could match that weight (or come close to it) if they went to a modern slim design.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

NWS said:


> I haven't weighed the Origin8 Slimlines that I have on my main bike now, but they're allegedly 308g, or 3oz less than the Hopes. I'd quit looking at more pedals if they had Hope's pins.
> 
> And I'm not convinced that thickness matters much either. I'm perfectly content to use F20s on my DH bike, and they'll probably stay there for as long as I have that bike. But I wonder if Hope could match that weight (or come close to it) if they went to a modern slim design.


How about the Twenty6 Predator pedals?
Twenty6 Products - Products

not exactly light at a claimed 405g (chromoly), but they do sell a Ti version at 340g. Super pricey though.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I had hard time parting with $140 for Hopes, I don't think I could handle $270.  The pin design does seem really cool though, it has the same features I like about Hope, and maybe even better as it looks like they sit pretty deep into the pedal. But if this reviewer's experience is typical, aluminum might not have been the best choice for the pins:

TWENTY6 PREDATOR pedal Review

You win some, you lose some, I guess. The pedal itself should last forever... maybe longer than the supply of replacement pins will last.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*$30 Cheap pedals outclass $100 pedals that look cheap*

#1 sp00n82: nice going on the compilation of side profiles.

#2 I want to hear about Gamut's Point One Racing platform real feedback on bearing wear in the new model.

#3 I want to hear about Crank Brothers Stamp pedals and long term durability test

#4 here is something I found today: Besides the cheap appearance of the spindle section, the outer pedal shape is acceptable with the 100x93 sized platform and claimed 245g weight for the pair, could work for many applications.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Any updates on the Gamut Podium pedals?
Do they feel as good as a TMac? Itching to try a new pedal because black friday is right around the corner!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

This article popped up on Vital this week. might give you some answers.

Vital MTB Face Off: The Best Flat Pedals - Mountain Bikes Feature Stories - Vital MTB


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I heard specialized boomslang pedals where the bee's knees..


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jojotherider said:


> This article popped up on Vital this week. might give you some answers.
> 
> Vital MTB Face Off: The Best Flat Pedals - Mountain Bikes Feature Stories - Vital MTB


Thanks for the article.

The singletrack sampler (Alex) from youtube said , specialized boomslang pedals where the bee's knees...the guys puts in lots of miles.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thats a pretty heavy pedal. For a similar weight the TMacs felt really nice underfoot

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

D Bone said:


> I have a nerve issue in my right foot called mortons nueroma, and it makes finding 'comfortable' pedals tough. The Chromag Contacts were bullet proof and had great levels of grip in terms of pins, but they were a little short front wheel to back wheel and that added to my foot pain a bit.... It isn't like they're tiny, but just a few mms short of what I like in terms of pedal body vs foot feel.
> 
> I'm currently on the "2nd gen" Hope Tech F20s (with the hallow/flat top pins) and they feel like the RF Atlas under foot, and are built like a freakin' tank. I bought them from CRC as most vendors in the US seem to still have the "1st Gen" pedals with the round/smooth-top pins that don't grip nearly as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up D.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive changed the pins on the spry xpedo to twin tips and the grip is so much better. If you have these pedals and want more grip, give these pins a try. They are about $20 on ebay 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jacksonlui said:


> Ive changed the pins on the spry xpedo to twin tips and the grip is so much better. If you have these pedals and want more grip, give these pins a try. They are about $20 on ebay


that's good to know. I found them here.

XMX Twin Tip Pins - Xpedo


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Vital Article verifies the industry impact of this thread, now 2100+ replies deep*

Solid takeaway from the article:

"The issue with building thin pedals is that the axle and bearing/bushing system has to support the full weight of the rider and do so while putting up with harsh landings, rock strikes, and other abuse. An axle can only be made so thin before it snaps, which means you also have to shrink the size of the bearings or abandon them completely in favor of ultra-thin bushings. Longevity thus becomes an issue and the fact that the axle area ends up being the thickest part of the pedal body does not bode well for grip."



jojotherider said:


> Vital MTB Face Off: The Best Flat Pedals - Mountain Bikes Feature Stories - Vital MTB


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

In the comments to that article, another new pedal is mentioned:

https://www.steeleindustries.co.uk/collections/components/products/po30-platform-pedal

Doesn't cost a ton, for a metal body design. That's always welcome.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Nothing special. 420g concave pedal. TMac comes to mind which is a great pedal, just on the heavy side

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The price is special


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*SPD < Flat Pedals*

Inspired by the fact that I like to ride in regular shoes with an increase in hike-a-bike terrain and urban environments before/after the ride. How'd I miss this 8 pedal review by Bikepacking? Flat Pedals for Touring and Bikepacking - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

In the market for a set of pedals, looking at Hope F20, Harrier Titanium, Gamut Podium, Raceface Atlus. Big feet, sneakers, and CNC details are important down to the pins. Anyone know what happened to Predator from Twenty6?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ While I haven't tried the Harrier or Gamut, I have the F20 and the Atlas...... Go with the F20s and never look back. The Atlases will last weeks, maybe days before one of them develops lateral play, and the F20s will work for years.

Don't let the F20s "thick, old school" design throw you, as they are the most comfortable and gripiest pedals I have tried, and I went through a ton before finding the Hopes..... Just make sure you get the 2nd generation pins, not the smooth top pins like in your picture above. (any of the Euro sites should stock the 2nd gen/flat top pins)


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Are these the gen2?
Hope F20 Flat Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Joel Fitzgerald said:


> Are these the gen2?
> Hope F20 Flat Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles


Yep, that's them.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Just picked up a pair of deity tmac for my DH bike. Best pedals I've used to date! I wish they came out sooner so my entire lineup would have but I guess the Bladerunners will have to do on the trail and the compound on the DJ bike...

If you haven't figured it out yet, I'm a huge deity pedal fan....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themanro (Mar 17, 2014)

Have been using Catalyst pedals for a past few weeks. Coming off DMR vaults. Going to write a comprehensive review in a few, but so far - it's the best set of pedals I've had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

metrotuned said:


> Anyone know what happened to Predator from Twenty6?


He has a relatively small shop that's absolutely booked solid filling industry contracts. The bike brand is idling for the meantime. He still takes care of warranty issues, though. He's a great guy and while I miss seeing his products on shelves, I'm happy for him that the contract machining has taken off.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*DMR V12 vs Gamut Podium vs VP Harrier Altitude*

@evasive - that's solid that another lane opened up, hope to have that small shop back in the industry. Sounds like Point One Racing before being acquired by Gamut

@themanro looking forward to the pedal, makes a lot of sense with the length of the foot, and especially in comparison with the Vaults which have a reputation for being large and wide

@D Bone almost picked up a set of Hope F20s but CRC was out of polished silver that I was looking forward to trying.

Exciting week, I have ditched the SPD XTR and XTR Trail pedals because wearing those darned shoes was uncomfortable anywhere except on the bike and cramped my style anywhere off the bike.

So on the one bike to rule them all, had an opportunity to try some flats. I've been riding DMR V12 Magnesium pedals, which were bang for the buck and I thought the brass end cap was classy.

Here are a couple shots from the new setups, which are wide large thin and light.

I removed the gaudy gold hardware and used black Race Face Atlas hardware for a savings of 11g per pedal.

*
DMR V12 Mag 183g/pedal
Gamut Podium 148g/pedal
Harrier Altitude (extra machining and ti spindles) 131g/pedal
*

All really light even with steel spindles - compare their weights to my first post in this thread where the pedal sets are double triple quadruple the weight and double the stack height. Interesting to see that my Brooklyn Machine Works tenderizer meathook pedals are selling for $400 on ebay.

The Harrier pedals after tuning ended up at 265.9g for the pedal set. The Gamut Podiums are just under 300g and have more aggressive, taller pins.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I picked up some Chesters, and for the price they're great.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

I currently using dmr vault but bend the cage.

Had anyone used burgtec penthouse mk4 with size 12 five ten shoes. Is it big enough for my feet?


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

love the red and black crank brother 5050s. Debating on these or the Shimano saints.
any feed back on which one you would go with?


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Slow poke said:


> love the red and black crank brother 5050s. Debating on these or the Shimano saints.
> any feed back on which one you would go with?


Neither. In my opinion they are too thick. Too many pedal strikes. I recommend Canfield Brothers crampon mountain pedal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

coolhand80 said:


> Neither. In my opinion they are too thick. Too many pedal strikes. I recommend Canfield Brothers crampon mountain pedal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This, but if you don't like Canfield any of the other choices that are thinner than the Saints/5050s.

I had Saints for one ride and took them off. Hated them. Couldn't bring myself to spend the money on Canfield- but found a used pair so I took a chance. Love them, even bought another pair for my second bike.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> This, but if you don't like Canfield any of the other choices that are thinner than the Saints/5050s.
> 
> I had Saints for one ride and took them off. Hated them. Couldn't bring myself to spend the money on Canfield- but found a used pair so I took a chance. Love them, even bought another pair for my second bike.


I have two pair myself. Love them.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Does it feel odd at all riding convex pedals? So used to more concave. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Joel Fitzgerald said:


> Does it feel odd at all riding convex pedals? So used to more concave.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Takes a minute to get used to it. But it actually gives you more foot positions available on the pedal than concave. For example when riding a downhill trail I put the pedal in the arch of my foot. Sticks like glue because of the convex shape and let's you control your bike easier and have more confidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

coolhand80 said:


> Neither. In my opinion they are too thick. Too many pedal strikes. I recommend Canfield Brothers crampon mountain pedal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch- 150$. that's a more than I expected to pay. don't mind going to 100 but that is more than what I want to pay for pedals. Any other ideas? they look awesome. what about these

Crank Brothers Stamp Small Pedals: Black


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

I bought the original Crampons for $100 when they were being discontinued, but they were such a revelation that I won't hesitate to spend $150 on the Mountains when the time comes. I prefer to tackle technical sections with my arch over the spindle, so they're a natural fit for me, but I was stunned by how much more efficient pedaling felt with the spindle so close to my foot. Pedaling was noticeably quicker than with thicker flats and made giving up the clips that much easier.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

phride said:


> I bought the original Crampons for $100 when they were being discontinued, but they were such a revelation that I won't hesitate to spend $150 on the Mountains when the time comes. I prefer to tackle technical sections with my arch over the spindle, so they're a natural fit for me, but I was stunned by how much more efficient pedaling felt with the spindle so close to my foot. Pedaling was noticeably quicker than with thicker flats and made giving up the clips that much easier.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's the point I was making- yes expensive, but once I bought a cheaper pair of used ones I didn't think twice about spending $150 on the second pair.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Canfield Crampons $124 shipped. Go get some. http://store.canfieldbrothers.com/crampon-mountain-pedals-mtbr-exclusive.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

coolhand80 said:


> Canfield Crampons $124 shipped. Go get some. SHOP CRAMPON MOUNTAIN PEDALS | Canfield Brothers Online Store
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger on some DMR Vault pedals but fell asleep. Lol the ultimate are the same price. What is the difference or the preferred pedals?
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I own the Ultimates. By far, my favorite platform form factor. However, if you are particular about freespin quality and rebuilds - damn, these wore stupid fast. I limped through a year just increasing my rebuild frequency to silence them and replacing destoryed washers and springs with whatever was local; I should have bought a rebuild kit or 2 right off. I compare that to my Spikes which have more time and never need a lick of attention. 

If I was in the market - I'd go for the mountains since they use sealed bearings. If you cheap-out and get regular ultimates it'll probably be smart to purchase a rebuild kit or two and save the $6 shipping.

It is worth noting that the function of the Ultimates isn't dramatically compromised and it's about as simple as a hammer - rebuilds take a few minutes tops. Oh and I live in a dry climate but I ride all year around so wet mud types might have different experiences.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Slow poke said:


> coolhand80 said:
> 
> 
> > Canfield Crampons $124 shipped. Go get some. SHOP CRAMPON MOUNTAIN PEDALS | Canfield Brothers Online Store
> ...


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks. Going with the mountains.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Mountain's are bigger and heavier. Id those are factors for you. DU bushings are fine

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

jacksonlui said:


> Mountain's are bigger and heavier. Id those are factors for you. DU bushings are fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


thanks- but don't want to be servicing them or changing out bushings later. Ill just stick to the mountains .


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

...


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got my new Canfield Mountain pedals today. Seems like a better designed pedal than The Canfield ultimates. Thicker pins, bigger pedal and sealed bearing/bushing. Haven't rode them yet. I have two pairs of the ultimates.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

yeah I'm glad I went with the mountains as well. Just installed them and loving them. they look killer!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

coolhand80 said:


> Got my new Canfield Mountain pedals today. Seems like a better designed pedal than The Canfield ultimates.


raw/silver looks awesome!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Slow poke, what bike is that?


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

jojotherider said:


> Slow poke, what bike is that?


It's a Banshee Phantom- love it. I squeezed in some 29x3 chups. Lol. Slight rub in the rear but it works for now.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Loving my Spank Spikes that I got with my wife's used bike and cleaned up. Removed the middle pins to try them that way tomorrow. I moved my Straitline Defactos which I like almost as much as the spikes to her bike.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

scammer


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

fishwrinkle said:


> scammer


Caught red handed... She doesn't ride enough to know the difference so that takes care of what little guilt I had lol.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

coolhand80 said:


> Got my new Canfield Mountain pedals today. Seems like a better designed pedal than The Canfield ultimates. Thicker pins, bigger pedal and sealed bearing/bushing. Haven't rode them yet. I have two pairs of the ultimates.
> View attachment 1127284
> View attachment 1127285
> View attachment 1127286
> ...


color is awesome


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> color is awesome


Will likely be my next pedal, if they do a magnesium version.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Having had both the new and older crampons I feel like they went a little too convex. On the old ones I didn't feel the convex (felt flat) but it seemed way more pronounced on these. I didn't find grip as good on them. I'm sure the bearing/bushing layout is better on the new design though. I'll be curious to see what you think vs ultimates.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Never mind.......


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got a new bike, decided that it was time to move on from the Crampons; love their feel and how easy they are to rebuild but got sick of bushing play. I thought about the Mountains, but ended up trying the DMR Vault 2. Very different than the Crampon (concave vs convex!). So far I'm loving the Vaults, the biggest positive being just how solid and quality they feel. Pics and first 5 rides impressions to come. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> View attachment 1084437
> 
> 
> I've put these through the ringer...years of AM/FR/DH use with rock strikes, crashes and the like...they've been there, problem free forever.
> The rebuild a couple of months back has given them new life, hard to think they lasted so many years before a simple rebuild!:thumbsup:


After 5(!) years of service, these are being retired from being my main pedal...because I just ordered up a new pair of CRAMPON ULTIMATES to get all matchy matchy on a new bike. These are functioning well, but with a new steed and swapping between bikes, I figured I'd treat myself.

Here's to me rocking a new set for another 5 or more years.

Thanks again CanfieldBros!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

how many times did you have to service them, CZ?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

fishwrinkle said:


> how many times did you have to service them, CZ?


I had tightened & lubed one time (if I recall) and then I replaced the bushings last year. That is it - easy peasy they have really been care-free.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

why haven't you gone to the mountains? sealed bearings/bush


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The oneup composites 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

fishwrinkle said:


> why haven't you gone to the mountains? sealed bearings/bush


Honestly, riding in ATX is pretty dry - I get out and ride in some sandy/muddy conditions occasionally but the bushings were simply NOT an issue over the last 5 years on my Ultimates. 
Combine the lack of inclination to go bearings over bushings with a preference for the slightly smaller platform (works fine on my size 10.5 5.10 shoes) I figured I'd stick with what I know. The outer edges of my pedals are where I see the most strikes (although 6mm is really inconsequential!)


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Plastic Pedals (Budget Economy - Good Service)*

The One Up Composite looks legit! Taking a cue from the BMX plastic pedals. Official photo below, also noted that MTBR rating is highlighted:









_10 rear loading Steel pins / side, with Nyloc nuts
DU plus cartridge bearing axle system
Weight: 355g 
Platform Size: 115x105mm
# of Pins: 10 per side
Axle Material: Black chromoly steel
Height: 18.5mm (13.3 at the leading edge)
Pin to Axle distance: 108mm
Body Material: Nylon Composite
_


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Best Platform Pedals 2017*

Three favorite PREMIUM platform pedals to date:

Harrier Titanium (VP) 256g/pair (for size 10 and up)

Gamut Podium (Point1 Racing) 300g/pair (balanced)

Syncros Crux (Mental Alloy) 428g/pair (repeated beating durability)

_So stoked to see industry's many reactionary competitive offerings since the launch of this thread over 7 years ago, thanks all for contributing and helping people save money from buying inferior pedals._


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Still rocking my Kore Rivera Thermo... same set, with the same set of (heavily worn) Shimano shoes! My Zee cranks get more rock/concrete strike marks on ends as years go by, but plastic pedal bodies are still okay.


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

Can this be genuine ?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

billblackeye said:


> Can this be genuine ?


:madman::madman::madman:


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Eww!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love my DMR V6 pedals. stupid cheap too, $20. ive had mine for about 2 years, zero problems so far


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> what are those? I personally don't think I would like them since they look like they sit really close to the crank arm.


theyre Burgtecs but they dont look any worse than the Spank Spikes


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

nauc said:


> i love my DMR V6 pedals. stupid cheap too, $20. ive had mine for about 2 years, zero problems so far


I've got a pair, still in packaging. Bought them by chance a year something ago. They are going on my rig next! Good to know they hold up, thank you!


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

nauc said:


> i love my DMR V6 pedals. stupid cheap too, $20. ive had mine for about 2 years, zero problems so far


Aren't they way to heavy though? I know they are durable but what about the weight? 
Also what the difference with the wellgo v6 copy ?


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

billblackeye said:


> Aren't they way to heavy though? I know they are durable but what about the weight?
> Also what the difference with the wellgo v6 copy ?


 DMR V6 weight = 327g per pair

Wellgo V8 pedals = 575g per pair

the Wellgos are metal, DMR V6 are Nylon (hard plastic like)


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

nauc said:


> DMR V6 weight = 327g per pair
> 
> Wellgo V8 pedals = 575g per pair
> 
> the Wellgos are metal, DMR V6 are Nylon (hard plastic like)


Oh didn't knew they were nylon. I just googled them. But they don't have metal pins do they?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

They don't, and for me that's the whole point!


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

J. Random Psycho said:


> They don't, and for me that's the whole point!


What point? Dont they wear out and lose grip ?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

billblackeye said:


> What point? Dont they wear out and lose grip ?


They do, when hit against a hard obstacle at speed. I just don't have many rock gardens around here. The benefits are they don't eat your soles, shins, and calves. I even quit using shin guards! And they don't cost nearly as much as fancier pedals.

I'm running these for what, 4 years now? Since 2013 I think.
Rivera Thermo Pedal - Kore Components

That's on a rigid singlespeed in a mildly hilly terrain though, also in the streets, on dirt jumps and pumptrack. Results may vary on an FS in anything that resembles real mountains.


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

J. Random Psycho said:


> They do, when hit against a hard obstacle at speed. I just don't have many rock gardens around here. The benefits are they don't eat your soles, shins, and calves. I even quit using shin guards! And they don't cost nearly as much as fancier pedals.
> 
> I'm running these for what, 4 years now? Since 2013 I think.
> Rivera Thermo Pedal - Kore Components
> ...


Yeah I got your point. 
I really want to upgrade my pedals and I am really over thinking about it because I dont want to lose money as I am on tight budget and need to replace some other parts on my bike. 
These I have now are not even "flats".


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ouch. These hurt even as you simply stand on them.


----------



## billblackeye (Nov 13, 2016)

They look worse than they are. I am spending some money on different things now but when I have some money to spend I will buy a pair of electrons (probably).
Random(ish) question. Any reviews on the Shimano saints? They are the cheapest big brand aluminium pedal for 50 euro.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Shimano XT & Saint*

Platform Pedal Shootout news from Interbike 2017 IB17:

Historically, Shimano moves slower than most when it comes to their pedal line, they set and forget. The whole thin and wide concept evaded their attention, until now - Shimano clearly responded:










The above image is the XT 8040 pedal, so new it's not on the site just yet.

Aalready featured in Shimano literature, the Saint PD-M828 is a brother in the lineup and has the distinctive machined edges, FORE-AFT CONCAVE shape, platform size of 105x109 - but - it's a porker nearly 500g and immediately eliminated from any suitable choice, sorry.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Saw these flats at Interbike:









Forged magnesium bodies, cro-mo spindles, sealed cartridge bearings, and MSRP under $50.


----------



## Michaelsvx (Feb 6, 2017)

Whoever suggested the DMR V12, thank you. So far I am very pleased 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randomscruff (Nov 11, 2015)

Anybody got any thoughts on either:

HT ME05 Evo+
Spank Oozy
Xpedo Spry (would get the grippier pins)

Need new pedals for trail riding and occasional laps in the park on an enduro sled.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive had some time on the xpedo with grippier pins. I like it a lot. Super light and thin. Currently on plastic one up flats and they are good too. More grip but not as light or thin. Not sure if I'll put the xpedo back on. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

So I bought a set of OneUp Aluminum pedals to compare against my Hope F20s and had mixed results to say the least. I installed them on my almost new Race Face Aeffect cranks and torqued them to 28tflbs like every other pedal I have ever installed.

On the trail they felt pretty darn good, but that's where the positive stuff ends.... I went to remove the pedals and when I did, the aluminum washer / spacer thingie on the pedals were stuck into the recess of the RF cranks.... and I mean stuck.

I had to use a needle nose vice grip tool to get them out, which of course pretty much destroyed the washers /spacers. I was pissed to say the least. When I talked to OneUp before the purchase they said pedal washers were not required, and that's why they weren't included with the pedals.

I bought them from Amazon so they were easy enough for me to return, but that's not the point. Hopefully OneUp will see this post and comment on it..... If you guys are going to give the OneUps a try, I would use a pedal washer.

Pictures:


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

See Post Below For OneUp's reply........


----------



## OneUp (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry for the miss information. We do recommend using a pedal washer with any counterbored crank, and have initiated a running change to address this particular interference issue.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Randomscruff said:


> Anybody got any thoughts on either:
> 
> HT ME05 Evo+
> Spank Oozy
> ...


I reviewed the Spry here. Decent grip, but can't compare to the Spank Oozy.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Loving the red Chesters I installed this week!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Happy New Year 2018 Best Platform Pedals*

Happy New Year y'all! Who's still rocking flat pedals in 2018? This guy, right here.

The GAMUT PODIUM's (-best- pedal available after near 1M views) are disappearing from stock. Not in stock on ebay, amazon, or even your local bike shop. Who's got 'em? At least the rebuild kits are still plentiful.

*Rebuild kits*: I don't encourage any purchase of pedals that don't have an established rebuild kit that is readily available! So what happens when the inevitable happens? The play in your pedals develops? You crack the spindle, bearings implode, DU bushings wear out? This happened to my *HARRIER ALTITUDE* pedals from VP Components - the amount of vertical play in the pedals is alarming and is quite premature <500 miles, 1 season. I only noticed to inspect when I heard a squeaking/grinding noise which I had believed was a mud packed chain. Pedals never saw rain, only hard packed trails. Sad! Build quality not the problem, it's the follow up with VP USA. Multiple emails, voicemail and phone calls, direct message via Twitter, no reply...

*Any pedal selling for over $75 USD needs to be end user rebuild-able otherwise it's garbage.* So pedal makers, listen up! 1) Design your pedals so they're user serviceable 2) Design with parts available locally and easily e.g. how about standard bearing sizes that we can get from Phil or Enduro or your local hardware/ skate / bike shop even that don't need to be pressed in with a tool 3) Offer a warranty that is ACTUALLY backed up with ACTUAL service and help to the user 4) ... your input here

So what pedals have rebuild kits and are doing it right? Gamut Podium, DMR Vault, One Up, and...?







One Up Rebuild







DMR Rebuild







Gamut Rebuild


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

...... or just buy some Hope F20s and you'll never need a rebuild kit!  

In all seriousness, I just checked my mileage on my F20s and I'm just over 3K miles on them without so much as a bent pin and having never had any service of any kind.

They still spin as smooth as they did when they were first installed, and without any lateral play whatsoever...... and I'm 225lbs all geared up, so they certainly haven't had an easy life. 

Anyway, just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hope F20 is done*

D Bone, your mileage may vary. How many miles do you have on the pedals? When the Hope F20 blows, you have a rebuild kit, too.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hope F20 is really done*

The Hope F20 has competition! They're called "On Fire" and $35 shipped or less.

6061 T6, CNC machined, 3 bearings and a PTFE bushing on Cr-Mo Axle with platform size : *110 x 120 x 15* height, 440g/pair

That's a large pedal platform! It's 5mm larger in both directions and 2mm thinner than a DMR Vault $150 pedal for example - larger than a Harrier. Again, $35 shipped (or less!) - same tech. Maybe not as polished CNC finish work...


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Spank Spike Flat Pedal exposed*

As the author since day one (2010) of this platform pedal shootout thread, I'm calling bullshi on Spank Spike pedals. Spank claims they're the original thin pedal? You get the UNIQUE COMPANY NAME; and you get the fake news claim title. More like the 2nd or 3rd wave of thin pedals, that's like #21 in line?









Check out these knockoffs, lighter, yet larger foot platform, same construction, again like the F20 knockoffs above, lacking the same finish. "Game changer," huh? $119 retail -> $30 shipped, now that's a game changer. It's a great time to ride bikes!









I want to be clear of my intentions of sharing the above. If you're a bike company and going to release a pedal above $75 USD, it needs to be rebuildable and come with that US DESIGNED quality and consumer service - otherwise, you receive zero fs - no pity, the consumer should have the choice to with a knockoff at 1/5 the price, and if it breaks, buy another one with 4x the credit towards the future


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

metrotuned said:


> D Bone, your mileage may vary. How many miles do you have on the pedals?


I'm at 3,107 miles on my F20s.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

metrotuned said:


> The Hope F20 has competition! They're called "On Fire" and $35 shipped or less.
> 
> 6061 T6, CNC machined, 3 bearings and a PTFE bushing on Cr-Mo Axle with platform size : *110 x 120 x 15* height, 440g/pair
> 
> That's a large pedal platform! It's 5mm larger in both directions and 2mm thinner than a DMR Vault $150 pedal for example - larger than a Harrier. Again, $35 shipped (or less!) - same tech. Maybe not as polished CNC finish work...


Wow. Anyone willing to test out the durability of axles on these? If the axles are safe then that's an insanely great offer.

(...But I'm staying on plastic pedals anyway. )


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Wow. Anyone willing to test out the durability of axles on these? If the axles are safe then that's an insanely great offer.
> 
> (...But I'm staying on plastic pedals anyway. )


I'd try them if I could find them for that claimed $35 or less shipped. I can only find them for $37.90 + $5.49 shipping. Still not bad, but not what I was expecting. I can usually find a pedal's weakness in regular use, rather than the quick death and potential injury of hucking jumps.

For my own use, I'm still hooked on the Shimano Saint MX80s. They are a good size and nice Q-factor for my big feet. I'd like to see how the new XT large platform pedals compare to the old Saints.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*iSSi Stomp Pedals XL*

Stomp XL is iSSi's first attempt at a platform pedal:

_Length: 120mm overall, 102mm pin-to-pin
Width: 112.5mm from crank to outside pin, 94.5mm pin-to-pin
Concavity: 2mm body, 7.5mm effective (pin-to-body)
Flip-able traction pins, 5.5mm or 4.5mm length. 11 per side
Full-length chromoly spindle, one bushing (inner) and two sealed_


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Just received my iSSi Stomp samples, and was surprised by the platforms' size. Up there with the Crankbrothers Stamp (large). Interesting that iSSi went with pins that can be top- or bottom-mounted.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*DMR Vault Brendog pro model vs VP Harrier ti model*

My DMR Vault Brendog pro model vs VP Harrier ti model pictured below:









The Vault is a classic traditional pedal design. The all black ano is appealing, perhaps the only pedal on the market to feature its pro riders IG handle and signature laser etched into the pedal. Functionally, pedal feels bearings smooth and CNC body solid when spinning, although chunkier and heavier (they are DH rated after all) than most flat thin models in the past couple years.

Update: Also, VP did in fact service the pedals; they have a USA office based in California. Turnaround was quick once pedals were received. Thanks, VP!

The service pack for the Harrier Pedal is the "VP-DH5" Pedal Kit (includes stock steel spindles which are not needed to service pedals) which are still elusive to find even online at retail.


----------



## Supafly9 (May 6, 2013)

My first foray into flats in many years, just got these VP harrier altitude titanium's for my new Spot rollik. The feel of riding flats with five tens is so much different than riding clips but so far after only a couple of rides I'm loving them. I want to try out the one up components alum flats on my fuel ex next. 
Anyway there aren't many pics of the TI vps on the web so here's a few pics. They are kinda stiff rotating but hopefully that breaks in a bit. Definitely not bearing smooth.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Those are great pics, Supafly9. Do you know if the roller bearings are used inboard or outboard?


----------



## Supafly9 (May 6, 2013)

The “roller bearing” is almost like a tiny washer that sits behind the small outboard hex screw. It’s only purpose in life is to lower friction between the spindle and the hex screw. To be honest I don’t think it does much. I will take some pics to show you.


----------



## Supafly9 (May 6, 2013)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like there's a little (perhaps impossible to notice with hand test) axial play by design, so as not to overload the tiny axial bearing?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting those additional photos.

Regarding play--I spoke to one of the IGUS engineers at Interbike last year, and he said that a small amount of play is needed for sleeve-type bearings (aka, "bushings"). While that's a no-no for ball/cartridge bearings, it's no big deal for sleeve bearings.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Supafly9 said:


> View attachment 1188376


Looks like they will have the same problem I encountered with my Spank Spikes...

You see the way the hex head on the pins to the front and back stick out from the pedal body? After enough rock strikes those will be ground down to were you can't even get a hex wrench in there to take the pins out.

Great pedals besides that...


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Walk This Way*

Just picked these up for $24 shipped, for a beater town bike.

Lixada
Steel Axle & CNC Aluminum Alloy 
3 Bearings 
12 x 11 x 1.5cm 
Weight: 156g per pedal
Package Weight: 388g / 13.70oz


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Ish on Em*

Got these Lixada flat pedals in hand, shipped door to door from Asia to California faster than most sellers take to "process orders" in New York ... seller: ilastone with 170K transactions, impressed for the price, 1/5 of any other name brand comparable. Edge to edge, footprint near identical to Brendog DMR Vaults which sell for $100+ more and are 100g heavier. Have to put some miles on them to report on their durability, but in hand, in line with comparable pedals, looking good so far.

*8 years and 987,220 views after my first post in this thread*, these Lixada pedals take the crown for best value platform pedals at $24 shipped.

Why?

- Allen key no pedal wrench needed
- L & R clearly marked for installation ease
- Pin placement near the center of axle which was identified in this thread as the missing link
- Bearing sealing (blue o-ring) inboard and anodized aluminum insert on outboard
- platform size equal to some of the largest DH/FR pedals on the market including the Gamut Podium and DMR Vault (still smaller than the Harrier)
- anodizing not the finest due to shortcuts in finish prep, but it's matte and clean 
- CNC machining not the finest, but it is still evident
- $24 shipped, a price bested only by plastic pedals that cannot compare in thinness, weight, or build materials.

My photo below showing actual weight (316g, lighter than advertised) and in comparison to my Gamut Podiums installed to XTR crank on my SS full rigid 29er. I'll be putting the Lixada's on my ladies road bike so she doesn't have to wear those ridiculous tip tap hard as a rock, uncomfortable, velcro clad road shoes on date night commute.

And it goes to show that the feedback in this thread makes an impact with who what and where with the platform pedals market. Thanks to y'all for continuing to contribute feedback, photos, and your own experiences in shaping the "platform pedal" world to come.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Meanwhile, I built another rigid steel 26er, and put another pair of Kore Rivera Thermo on it. Not that I'm set on this particular model, I just had a pair of these in black.










(The tires are ghey, I know. Went for that "light footed" feel for motoring climbs.)


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

metrotuned said:


> Got these Lixada flat pedals in hand, shipped door to door from Asia to California faster than most sellers take to "process orders" in New York ... seller: ilastone with 170K transactions, impressed for the price, 1/5 of any other name brand comparable. Edge to edge, footprint near identical to Brendog DMR Vaults which sell for $100+ more and are 100g heavier. Have to put some miles on them to report on their durability, but in hand, in line with comparable pedals, looking good so far.
> 
> *8 years and 987,220 views after my first post in this thread*, these Lixada pedals take the crown for best value platform pedals at $24 shipped.
> 
> ...


Can these pedals handle DH drops? Thanks for creating this thread, and finding those pedals!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

NWS said:


> I put Origin8 Slimline pedals on my go-to bike last week, rode them for a few hours, and I'm pretty happy with them. Good grip, thin, light, moderately priced ($64 shipped from Amazon), and no drawbacks that I can see so far.
> 
> After putting 26" wheels on a 27.5" frame I've been getting more strikes than before, so over the next few weeks I expect to see how they hold up to some abuse. I'm sure they won't hold up like the Hope F20s on my DH bike, but these are 1/2 the price and 3/4 the weight and this bike doesn't see a lot of rocky terrain.
> 
> ...


Just short of two years later... there's a nut inside the pedal that holds it to the axle, and that nut came loose on the right-side pedal, causing the platform to come completely off of the axle.

I have an 8mm socket that fits the nut but the outside diameter of the socket is too big to fit into the pedal.

Anyone know of a good source for a thin-walled 8mm socket or nut-driver? If not, I'm just torn between buying a cheap socket and turning it down to fit, or moving on to another set of pedals. Been itching to try the Catalyst pedals anyhow...

The pins on these have survived more strikes than I care to admit (27.5 frame + 26 wheels = low clearance). More manufacturers should use pins like these - the flared bases seem to make them extra tough. But, strong pins don't really count for much on a pedal that's no longer attached to the crank.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

For years (decades) I rode with the ball of my foot over the axle, but have been experimenting with mid-foot placement on and off for a couple years. After the Origin8 pedal blew up on me, I bought a set of Pedaling Innovations Catalysts. Picture from their site:









Mounted them today and rode for a couple hours. As you'd expect, mid-foot placement feels better with the long platform. I like it. The extra support feels nice, mostly because I have less weight on the middles of my arches now. I'm not riding with my foot quite as far forward as they show in their diagram, but maybe I'll end up like that over time. Or not. We'll see. I definitely have no regrets about trying these pedals.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

NWS said:


> For years (decades) I rode with the ball of my foot over the axle, but have been experimenting with mid-foot placement on and off for a couple years. After the Origin8 pedal blew up on me, I bought a set of Pedaling Innovations Catalysts. Picture from their site:
> 
> View attachment 1203991
> 
> ...


I like these pedals. I have a set I use for dh riding and love them. I also have a set of crampons I like too.

My bikes:
DH - 165mm cranks with catalyst or straitline de factos 
GG Shred Dogg 145mm travel - 160mm cranks with canfield bros crampons
GG pedalhead plus hardtail- 160mm cranks with catalyst

I do go back and forth on the catalyst pedals. I rode them all last season for dh, and I'm starting on them again this year, but I replaced all the short set screws for longer ones.

I haven't decided if I want to try them again for trail riding and jumping, but I love them for dh because my feet don't develop horrible pains in them. I also have them on my plus hardtail too.

But it might be a crank length thing for me: I have 160mm cranks with the crampons and they don't give me arch pain, and my dh bike has 165mm cranks, so the longer pedal might help when I'm on cranks too long for me.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

So far I've only used them on smooth jump trails but I can see how these would be great for riding DH if you like the axle under the middle of your foot. My DH bike has Hope F20 pedals and I've just been riding with the axle under the ball of my foot - I just revert to my old comfort zone on lift-served stuff. But I'll have to put these pedals on that bike this summer to see how that goes. My feet haven't bothered me much with downhill though, it's my hands that are the limiting factor there.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm loving my Kona Wah Wah 2s. IMO, best bang for your buck pedal right now. 360 grams total and huge platform. and only $60

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/kona-wah-wah-ii-flat-pedals-review.html


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Just posted my review of nine flat pedals that you can read here.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

pedal platform size- is there such a thing as "too big"? I am seeing some HUGE pedals lately and some of them seem impractical for people with anything less than size 13 shoes.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

If a platform is big and tall, it's more prone to rock strikes. If it's big and thin, then it's just about perfect.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> pedal platform size- is there such a thing as "too big"? I am seeing some HUGE pedals lately and some of them seem impractical for people with anything less than size 13 shoes.


I think it depends on pin placement and your shoes. I'm on my 2nd pair of Chromag Scarabs which are pretty big. I can't remember which shoes I had before, but I remember feeling like I couldn't get enough grip from the pins on the outer edge. My current set came with a bike I bought and I'm wearing the FiveTen Freerider Contact in size 10 and feeling like i'm getting pretty good grip out of them.

So if the pin placement doesn't work for your shoes, i could see pedals being too big.

-joel


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> If a platform is big and tall, it's more prone to rock strikes. If it's big and thin, then it's just about perfect.


You just described the Kona Wah Wah 2s. Even with my size 8 Freeriders, I prefer the larger pedals to old pedals. Feels like my feet are always in the sweet spot.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Bikeventures said:


> You just described the Kona Wah Wah 2s. Even with my size 8 Freeriders, I prefer the larger pedals to old pedals. Feels like my feet are always in the sweet spot.


I'm size 8 shoes and ride the massive Catalyst Pedal. It really does allow me to position both my heel and balls on the pedal. The only issue is pedal strikes - which I'm adapting to, might happen once or twice per ride depending on the terrain - it's not that bad.

The Wah Wah 2 have me intrigued, but I think it still might be slightly "short" to have proper midfoot placement?


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

That Catalyst looks on the extreme end of long pedals. I don't believe Wah Wah 2s are as long, but a little wider.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Bikeventures said:


> That Catalyst looks on the extreme end of long pedals. I don't believe Wah Wah 2s are as long, but a little wider.


Yup. I think the Catalyst are the longest on the market - but IMO that's a good thing as it truly supports a midfoot pedal position. With Size 8 feet, I don't need wider, maybe thinner pedal and a better pin layout would make the Catalyst perfect.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Vintage Rare USA Made FTW Brooklyn Machine Works Shinburger Veggieburger*

The Vintage USA pedal market is robust =) reminds me of seeing the squirrel cage Crupi pedals back in the day on the 'bay - ironically, those 80s BMX CNC'd and stamped pedals make the bologna sandwich sized BMW pedals appear "slim". The Veggie Burger is one of the first pedals I reviewed. They are gorgeous as meat mallet hammer specimens but on bike, very heavy. You have to rock a large crank arm to make them look proportional - I was on the Shimano Saint at the time - first generation robotech armor. Can see the opposite working too like a Tune Fastfoot or Middleburn UNO or Cook Bros crank.

Below pictured from June 24th 2018 --- Those asking prices, though =)


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

metrotuned said:


> Below pictured from June 24th 2018 --- Those asking prices, though =)


I guess it's the value of memories from back when freeride bikes were way overbuilt and Urban Assault was all the rage.


----------



## mroneeyedboh (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone used the replica composites out there now days? Seem to be many copies, but Id wager to bet they come from the same factory.


----------



## AK Happy (Jul 22, 2011)

I’m putting a set on my sons bike as we speak. I got them on a lightning deal for $17, curiosity killed the cat. For the record, they look exactly like RFCers


----------



## mroneeyedboh (Sep 24, 2006)

pictures/links>


----------



## AK Happy (Jul 22, 2011)

*Fooker MTB*

https://smile.amazon.com/FOOKER-Composite-Mountain-High-Strength-Non-Slip/dp/B07CZDM6JW/ref=pd_sbs_468_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07CZDM6JW&pd_rd_r=3RW40R3JJ3E4F0K3335R&pd_rd_w=PWJTV&pd_rd_wg=TDYTA&refRID=3RW40R3JJ3E4F0K3335R&dpID=41Q8pjOiyaL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail#customerReviews


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bontrager Line Pro Pedal 2018 Summer*









Bontrager Line Pro Pedal, 102mm x 99mm with a 17mm thickness, 420g weight

Is it any different than at least a dozen other pedals? $100 price point. It resembles the UK Nukeproof pedal line for finishing, and the shape is similar to the heavy duty downhill freeride rated DMR Vault. Can only see if you're a Bontrager fan and trying to match components, otherwise the yawn factor here is heavy.

Now on page 75 in the thread, is it safe to say that the platform pedals bar is set: new offerings should be 100x100x15, 375g weight, <$100, sealed bearings. If over $100, need special finishing, pro rider model, titanium spindles, pin customization, bearing overhaul kits plentiful and economical with minimal shop tools.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

metrotuned said:


> Is it any different than at least a dozen other pedals? $100 price point.
> 
> ...the yawn factor here is heavy.


Same thoughts here.


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

Any new recommendations out there?

Really liked the TMac's but already did a spindle and pin refresh in one season and they seem to be losing grip. Could also go back to the Bladerunners.

*Thinking about:*

Superstar Nano-X EVO
Large Stamp
iSSi Stomp XL

Keeping this thread alive is paramount too.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I only keep track of plastic pedals with molded pins, and here are two models I've spotted recently: Xpedo Juvee XMX25NC and HTI P12. At 17-18 mm, both are thin enough. The axles on both models have full circular flanges facing the crank.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How is the tmac losing grip? 
Ive running the oneup composites with good luck. Have been thinking about going back to the tmacs tho for a nice big platform. Ive had the htc me03t on for a few weeks and now they are in a box. Super light, decent grip, but i wanted a bigger platform.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

hotsalsa said:


> Any new recommendations out there?
> 
> Really liked the TMac's but already did a spindle and pin refresh in one season and they seem to be losing grip. Could also go back to the Bladerunners.
> 
> ...


Could it be the shoes? I'm on chromag scarabs and they've been pretty durable. I have been wearing fiveten fiveten contacts for a couple years and then switched to bontrager flatlines. My grip got a little better. That said, a friend of mine is gonna hook me up on a straight trade for some tmacs. Even if I have to rebuild them every year that seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a set of the new ANVL Tilts in route and should have them Tuesday......


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

D Bone said:


> I have a set of the new ANVL Tilts in route and should have them Tuesday......


Ooh yes. Do report on them after you get to ride them. I was going to give them a shot before my friend offered the tmacs.


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

I have been using deity bladerunners for around 5 years now.
Solid pedal, has taken rock strikes and the axles are still true


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

jacksonlui said:


> How is the tmac losing grip?
> Ive running the oneup composites with good luck. Have been thinking about going back to the tmacs tho for a nice big platform. Ive had the htc me03t on for a few weeks and now they are in a box. Super light, decent grip, but i wanted a bigger platform.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sure really, ran the freerider pro's and just got a set of contacts. Did a pin rebuild too. I feel like once in the air I'm not getting as much grab as I did before. It could be that some of the compound changed and it's just not biting as much.

The contacts are mi6 so that is technically the grippiest rubber. The old contacts are s1 which has less grip.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Have you had a chance to ride on the new Tilt pedals yet?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

jojotherider said:


> Have you had a chance to ride on the new Tilt pedals yet?


I did 1 short road ride and they are not for me... The concave hurt my feet.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I had the contacts which has the smooth bottom and now the freerider pro with the dots. I don't like the dots because they snag. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Oh wow, didn't even give them a shot on the trail? What pedals did you have before? Have you ridden vaults? Seem very similar but with a different pin layout.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

jojotherider said:


> Oh wow, didn't even give them a shot on the trail? What pedals did you have before? Have you ridden vaults? Seem very similar but with a different pin layout.


No, I wanted to keep them looking like new so I could sell them.... I currently ride OneUp aluminum and Hope F20s.

I have a neuroma in my right foot that causes me nothing but grief, and I wanted to try the deep dish concave style to see if they helped, but it only made it worse.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Those tilt pedals in orange look sexy. Lighter than tmacs and have concavity front to back and side to side sounds perfect. All at $100 sounds like a great deal. That will probably my next pedal. Ive been on oneup composites. No issues whatsoever. They will continue to last a long time. The only gripe is more concave but hard to do on a thin platform.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kurgan999 (Oct 11, 2018)

am size 12/12.5 (us 46/47) and chance u can recomend me best pedals consider fact i am 6.30 (194cm)and 220lbs ( 95kg) using bike for forest / up/downhills .

budget up to 150$ 


lmk ty


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im curious about the tilt pedal by anvil. Looks good. It also comes in composite. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

One Up Composite Pedal versus Stamp 1 Large from Crank Brothers! This is the juice, larger platform and 30g lighter for the pair. All else, details look about the same, no? Design is more angular, sharper, thinner pedal body, same <$50 msrp retail price. Nice!


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

kurgan999 said:


> am size 12/12.5 (us 46/47) and chance u can recomend me best pedals consider fact i am 6.30 (194cm)and 220lbs ( 95kg) using bike for forest / up/downhills .
> 
> budget up to 150$
> 
> lmk ty


VP Harrier pedals have a nice big platform and I've used them well above your weight. Another good option would be One Up Alloy pedals, which theoretically should last longer due to a bearing over a bush setup.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow, only 4g heavier than the $300 Crank 11 Large pedals. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot ...



metrotuned said:


> One Up Composite Pedal versus Stamp 1 Large from Crank Brothers! This is the juice, larger platform and 30g lighter for the pair. All else, details look about the same, no? Design is more angular, sharper, thinner pedal body, same <$50 msrp retail price. Nice!
> 
> View attachment 1226041


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

2019 been good with the One Up Composite Pedals. For under $50 retail, these have been everything they were advertised. Recommended if +$100 for alloy equivalents are too rich for ya. P.S. The same sized Crank-Brothers-Stamp-11-Pedals with titanium spindles are selling for $300.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

It's not just size and weight though. Isn't the oneup a convex oedal vs the stamp being concave ( or maybe flat). The convex is a non starter for me. I don't like the feel of pedals where the spindle area is thicker than the edges. I also don't like $300 pedals though.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Control Tech Lynx Platform Pedals*

Anyone have feedback on exactly what Control Tech is up to with the Lynx pedals? The body looks thin, but then there are these "integrated peg design"pad risers coming out from the edges. Are those rubber or aluminum integrated with the pedal body? Control Tech Lynx Platform Pedals photo below:









CNC machined aluminum with triple bearing system
Dimensions: 100mm x 104mm
Spindle: 9/16" CrMo
Weight: 388g
Retail: $84


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Really like the look of the new Xpedo Trident pedals coming out soon. Heaps of aggressive pins on a large, thin platform. https://m.pinkbike.com/news/4-new-flat-pedals-taipei-cycle-show-2019.html


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

That xpedo does look good. I dont like the thin pins, they stick too much. With such a thin pedal there wont be any real concavity. Really liking the feel of the thicker tmacs. I have the xpedo, ht me03, oneup composites at home and settled on the tmacs. Didnt want to carry that extra weight, oh well. Might wanna try these new xpedos when they come out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I found my (new) favorite flat pedal -- Deity's TMAC. Outstanding grip/support. Not the slimmest pedal on the market, but I'll learn to live with it. Posted my review here.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Xpedo Trident*

From the pinkbike coverage: "The Trident is a totally new pedal platform for Xpedo and takes up the mantle from where the Spry left off. It's also *Xpedo's thinnest ever platform* as it shave 1mm off the Spry to come in at 10mm. The forged body pedal has dimensions of 114x109 and weighs 342 grams/pair. The pedals will retail at $119 but an upgrade to this oil slick bass boat colour scheme will incur an extra $30 cost."

How many other large platform pedals are 10mm or thinner? If you go from 10mm pedals, and back up to chunky Brooklyn Machine Works, it's like wearing platform heels when riding; the performance of thin pedals so you're near the axle, is evident when you do this butt testing.

Photo below of the Trident pedal


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Can anybody attest to the durability of HT's newer Evo+ bushing system? I wanted to give them consideration for a lightweight all Mtn build, and I love the stealth black look, but have my doubts regarding the maintenance needed to keep them running smooth. Reasonable price too, unlessninget Ti axle.

Other lightweights I am considering are the Spry and Vault Mag Ti. On the Sprys, I'd most certainly swap in some grub screws with loctite...thinking that would solve the grip issues people have, and I dont much like the glossy black and gold look for my build...but price is right. For the Vaults, I don't love the gold/black look, but could ditch the gold pins and be okay...and I'm guessing the concave grip/feel would be better than others mentioned here, at cost of more rock strikes and $$.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

RAG2 said:


> Can anybody attest to the durability of HT's newer Evo+ bushing system? I wanted to give them consideration for a lightweight all Mtn build, and I love the stealth black look, but have my doubts regarding the maintenance needed to keep them running smooth. Reasonable price too, unlessninget Ti axle.
> 
> Other lightweights I am considering are the Spry and Vault Mag Ti. On the Sprys, I'd most certainly swap in some grub screws with loctite...thinking that would solve the grip issues people have, and I dont much like the glossy black and gold look for my build...but price is right. For the Vaults, I don't love the gold/black look, but could ditch the gold pins and be okay...and I'm guessing the concave grip/feel would be better than others mentioned here, at cost of more rock strikes and $$.


Consider the VP Harrier. In the Altitude version it's even more light weight.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

RAG2 said:


> Can anybody attest to the durability of HT's newer Evo+ bushing system? I wanted to give them consideration for a lightweight all Mtn build, and I love the stealth black look, but have my doubts regarding the maintenance needed to keep them running smooth. Reasonable price too, unlessninget Ti axle.
> 
> Other lightweights I am considering are the Spry and Vault Mag Ti. On the Sprys, I'd most certainly swap in some grub screws with loctite...thinking that would solve the grip issues people have, and I dont much like the glossy black and gold look for my build...but price is right. For the Vaults, I don't love the gold/black look, but could ditch the gold pins and be okay...and I'm guessing the concave grip/feel would be better than others mentioned here, at cost of more rock strikes and $$.


I currently run the ME03s. I'm not sure what makes the Evo bushings different than any other bushing. That being said, they good, grippy pedals that are lightweight. They seem to be sealed well if you ride in the wet. Not as grippy as Oneup aluminum (which are crazy) but still good. Magnesium bodies can get beat up by rocks but so far the ME03s are holding up well.

Ran the sprys for a while. I even replaced the pins with their split tips and the traction wasn't enough. They just don't have enough pins IMO.

Be cautious going with titanium spindles unless you are very light. Most ti pedals have a weight limit, usually well under 200lb.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Organ said:


> I currently run the ME03s. I'm not sure what makes the Evo bushings different than any other bushing. That being said, they good, grippy pedals that are lightweight. They seem to be sealed well if you ride in the wet. Not as grippy as Oneup aluminum (which are crazy) but still good. Magnesium bodies can get beat up by rocks but so far the ME03s are holding up well.
> 
> Ran the sprys for a while. I even replaced the pins with their split tips and the traction wasn't enough. They just don't have enough pins IMO.
> 
> Be cautious going with titanium spindles unless you are very light. Most ti pedals have a weight limit, usually well under 200lb.


Cool. Just a high number of reviews on vender websites and so forth complaining about having to rebuild frequently, so that was/is making me skeptical.

And fortunately I weigh only 150lbs and dont do big air/drops like I used to, so ti should be no problem...

It's down to the Vault Mag Ti and ME03 (or ME03T) now.

Edit: HT is out. Buddy was just telling me how much he liked them, but needs to rebuild. No thanks. Ha


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Burgtec joins composite pedal race*

All right, new old pedal from a classic company call burgtec and they are joining the composite pedal race including one-up, Crank Brothers. While not the largest platform the aesthetics and the shape are near identical to the MK4 it clones, which is a $150 alloy pedal. Also, lots of rich matte colors.

Burgtec Composite Penthouse Mk4 specifications
Material: Recyclable nylon/fiberglass composite
Platform size: 101mm x 96.8mm
Profile: 17.96mm
Axle: SCM415 Cromo
Pins: 16 x 16mm pins per pedal
Dish: 2.8mm
Bearings: 1 x bearing race, 1 x split bushing
Weight: 380g pair
Colours: yellow, blue, white, purple, brown, red, black, orange
Price: <$50
Available: 4th April 2019

Photo below from singletrack:








:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Another thin, concave, plastic option with molded pins: Race Face Ride. While the pins don't bite, the price does...
https://www.raceface.com/products/details/ride-pedal


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

I ordered a set of deity Blade Runner as well as the HTME03. I like both. Alternating back-and-forth I notice no difference in feel or grip, which is a good thing because the grip is a solid 9 out of 10 and the thin profile minimize is roc strikes. I haven't ridden enough to determine durability but I already know that the Blade Runner will outlast your bike before needing any service. The HT magnesium short is light! I ordered the titanium axle to install but I'm gonna wait until I feel like they need a refresh before tearing into them and installing the titanium.



RAG2 said:


> Cool. Just a high number of reviews on vender websites and so forth complaining about having to rebuild frequently, so that was/is making me skeptical.
> 
> And fortunately I weigh only 150lbs and dont do big air/drops like I used to, so ti should be no problem...
> 
> ...


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Well, not shocked but a bit bummed...the HTs already feel like they need a rebuild. They sure are light...just not sure if the weight savings is worth the "roughness"...feels like metal on metal.

For anybody not counting grams, the Diety Bladerunner is a much better alternative for a thin flat pedal.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

RAG2 said:


> Well, not shocked but a bit bummed...the HTs already feel like they need a rebuild. They sure are light...just not sure if the weight savings is worth the "roughness"...feels like metal on metal.
> 
> For anybody not counting grams, the Diety Bladerunner is a much better alternative for a thin flat pedal.
> 
> ...


How many miles do you have on the ME03s? I have a few hundred on mine and so far-so good.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Organ said:


> How many miles do you have on the ME03s? I have a few hundred on mine and so far-so good.


Yeah, I probably have about the same.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The HTs have nice bodies and CNC work on the aluminum but the bearings are tiny and blow up. They're def. disposable and if you're looking for a platform pedal, try to find a pedal/brand that offers rebuild kits easily readily available online. I like DMR Brendogs for that reason - the DMR kits for pins and rebuilds are all over the place so you're not left stranded.









The same cannot be said about other boutique pedals. If you're looking at HT you can pretty much get equivalent disposable pedals on ebay for $30-40, same build and anodization with an OEM generic name.

If you're looking for composite plastic pedals (the value is decreasing due to the amount of alloy equivalents available) check out the review off-site MTBR at Gravel Bike. It's a "$50 pedal roundup:"

https://www.gravelbike.com/50-flat-pedal-roundup/


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I went back to my meo3 because i had wanted a thinner pedal to counter the low bottom bracket. Grip is decent, has NO feel, and the aluminum puns don't last at all. It also developed a creak. Im going back to the tmacs. Its just more enjoyable and sure footed despite the weight. Im interested the the vaults but at this point after having tried so many pedals, the tmac is the way to go and the oneup composites are the best bang for the buck. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jacksonlui said:


> I went back to my meo3 because i had wanted a thinner pedal to counter the low bottom bracket. Grip is decent, has NO feel, and the aluminum puns don't last at all. It also developed a creak. Im going back to the tmacs. Its just more enjoyable and sure footed despite the weight. Im interested the the vaults but at this point after having tried so many pedals, the tmac is the way to go and the oneup composites are the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


try the Canfield Crampons.....they last and last


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> try the Canfield Crampons.....they last and last


+1

SMT, there's a name I haven't seen in a long time! Hope all is well man.


----------



## vcolf (Apr 8, 2006)

metrotuned said:


> The HTs have nice bodies and CNC work on the aluminum but the bearings are tiny and blow up. They're def. disposable and if you're looking for a platform pedal, try to find a pedal/brand that offers rebuild kits easily readily available online. I like DMR Brendogs for that reason - the DMR kits for pins and rebuilds are all over the place so you're not left stranded.
> 
> View attachment 1282505
> 
> ...


+1 on the DMR vaults grip like a mofo and pins are easy to replace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> +1
> 
> SMT, there's a name I haven't seen in a long time! Hope all is well man.


right back at you.......facebook has ruined everything


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> try the Canfield Crampons.....they last and last


AMEN to that Bro! Good to see you on here! The pins... not so much tho (as with any flat pedal). I checked mine last night and half the pins were gone, LOL! Still kept me on the pedals tho!!! There is not a better pedal on the planet and that is just absolute fact.

Cheers,

G


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Loving my new nukeproof horizon pro Sam Hills. My Strateline defactos are also perfect after 4 years of abuse.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i've been on dmr vaults and the deity tmac pedals for about 2-3 years and i'd highly recommend both of them.

i recently got the upgrade moto X pins for the dmr vaults and it's the best grip over the stock pins on the vaults and the tmacs


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all

Has anyone using Stamp (mine are #7) faced an issue with small loose/click in the pedal ?
When i'm standing on pedals i feel small "cracks" - minimal. I've tried this by hand also and i can still feel it.
Tightened all bolts but issue is still there.

Is that maybe some common problem ?


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

jacksonlui said:


> I went back to my meo3 because i had wanted a thinner pedal to counter the low bottom bracket. Grip is decent, has NO feel, and the aluminum puns don't last at all. It also developed a creak. Im going back to the tmacs. Its just more enjoyable and sure footed despite the weight. Im interested the the vaults but at this point after having tried so many pedals, the tmac is the way to go and the oneup composites are the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Ha, I hear yeah. SB130 sill, right? The 130 is long-running pedal smasher for sure.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Placek said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone using Stamp (mine are #7) faced an issue with small loose/click in the pedal ?
> When i'm standing on pedals i feel small "cracks" - minimal. I've tried this by hand also and i can still feel it.
> ...


Anyone has similar issue?


----------



## stoicchris (Jun 18, 2020)

Placek said:


> Anyone has similar issue?


I had a similar issue. I bought a rebuild kit through crankbrothers and it helped. The plastic bushing wears down and then the pedal develops play at the axle.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

I saw the Xpedo Trident pedal was mentioned here on the last page. I have it and love it for everything aside from an annoying issue: the pedals develop play after every ride. 

Retightening the end cap seems to be the only solution, but even with blue loctite it unthreads itself slightly. Anyone else with this issue by chance?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I’ve been using Race Face atlas pedals for 5 years, but I’m going to try Deity Deftraps on my latest build. Supposedly the Deftrap is a nylon T-Mac, seemed like a good way to save weight and money.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Got these guys ordered to go with my straight 8 rebuild. Hopefully they'll hold up to the mild to moderate abuse I'll put them through









2021 Mountain Bike Pedals for sale


2021 Mountain Bike Pedals available now to buy at mountainbikers.bike, Mountain Bike Pedals for mountain bikers and off road cyclists online now at mountainbikers.bike, including brands like YBB-YB, GENFALIN, WY-YAN, Jtoony-CY, HUANGDANSEN, Reeamy-Home, Huangwanru, JIUYUE, YINHAO...




www.mountainbikers.bike


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

So these happened. They weigh 410g on my scale and came with the sharp rear thread in pins pre-installed at their maximum height. They come with washers to lower the pin height and grub screws as well if that's more your thing. They also come with the socket that's required to service them.

They install with a 6mm allen and are extremely grippy with my 5-10s. Fanatik bike has them in stock now if you're interested.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Those look nice.
I especially like pedals where the grub screws are big so it doesn't dig into your shoe. Much like the TMAC.


----------



## CR77 (Sep 19, 2021)

MK2 Burgtec Penthouse Flat's that I've been running for over 10 years.

Serviced the bearings yearly by flushing out the grease with wd40 then isopropyl prior to repacking with fresh stuff, never had to replace the dual bearings they are still as nice as new. The axle to bushing tolerance also still perfectly tight.

Huge pins, paired with a waffle type sole such as Vans or DC Kalis Vulc my feet are planted.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

10 years is quite the run for pedals, nice.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

NWS said:


> For years (decades) I rode with the ball of my foot over the axle, but have been experimenting with mid-foot placement on and off for a couple years. After the Origin8 pedal blew up on me, I bought a set of Pedaling Innovations Catalysts. Picture from their site:
> 
> View attachment 1203991
> 
> ...


These became my favorite pedals pretty quickly, and 3 year later I've got them on all three of my bikes.

I still have to remind myself to keep the ball of my foot on the front of the pedal instead of on the axle, but I'm pretty consistent about it now. I kinda trashed my ankles growing up (skateboarding, BMX, etc) and it's been catching up to me - I missed a fair amount of riding in 2018 and 2019 due to ankle injuries. Keeping the axle under the middle of my foot helps quite a bit.

They do look comically large though.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

New Xpedo Tridents finally arrived in the mail today. Little smaller than I anticipated, noticeably smaller than my old VP Harrier but they look grippy as all hell. Well priced but annoying hard to come by, in hindsight I would just buy another pair of Gamut Podiums like on my XC bike as these are very similar sized, albeit cheaper but doubt they will last as long as the Podiums. Keen to give them a try tomorrow!


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

I have the Canfield crampons on one of my bikes and love them... also have stamps on my 2 newest bikes I have them in large and traction seems to be pretty good ..we will see this season how they hold up


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

let us know. i run crampon mountains on both bikes and find it hard to switch. i just love the convex shape and find no other pedal comparable. been riding them since their release and hope f20's before that since the release almost a decade ago. both have yet to be rebuilt and many miles on them


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

GRPABT1 said:


> View attachment 1965740
> 
> New Xpedo Tridents finally arrived in the mail today. Little smaller than I anticipated, noticeably smaller than my old VP Harrier but they look grippy as all hell. Well priced but annoying hard to come by, in hindsight I would just buy another pair of Gamut Podiums like on my XC bike as these are very similar sized, albeit cheaper but doubt they will last as long as the Podiums. Keen to give them a try tomorrow!


How are these working out?


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

D Bone said:


> How are these working out?


I had those and had to return them, bearings started to go wonky. Went with oneup aluminum and couldn't be happier. They've had one bearing service in the past year+


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have about 300 miles on mine and is going strong

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

